# 2010 Sulfur Challenge



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

I've decided that sulfur will be my growth aid of choice this year. I'm experimenting with adding it to my Ayurvedic oils. I also have MTG, which is a little too stinky for every day use I'm using this one sporadically.

I know there are many members that have experience with sulfur as well as some wonderful recipes. I think this would be a good place to gather to share ideas and success stories.

Anyone care to join me? 

The challenge will start offically on 2/1/10. and run through 12/31/10 Other than doing what you normally do to maintain length and protect your hair, there are no rules.

Suggested products include:

*MSM oral or on scalp*
*Sulfur 8 or related products*
*Glovers Mane*
*Sublimed Sulfur mixtures*
*MTG or human version Sulu Max Gro*
*Surge*
*Bee Mine*
*Boundless Tresses*
*Claudie's Scalp Elixir - products are in her Fotki* send order via email to - [email protected]
*Madame CJ Walker Hair Products*
*any other growth aid containing sulfur*

Please post your starting pic., reggie, and the form/s of sulfur you plan on using.

There will only be 3 updates: 6/30/10, 9/30/10, and 12/31/10

Let's get this party started!!



ETA:
Please do a small patch test when using sulfur based products for the first time. This will avoid potential
setbacks from an allergic reaction.

*Editing again to add precaution of potential adverse reaction with lye. Be sure to stop using sulfur based products on the scalp at least a week before a relaxer. Also wait at least a week after relaxing to restart*.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 23, 2010)

I will join because it will help me use up my Bee Mine Sulfur hair serum.  My starting pic is below--I will edit when I get my regimen together.  Right now I am stretching a press--on day 25 ...ugh cant upload pic right now...I will do it soon


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome Queen Earth!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

*Challengers:*

*Flowinlocks*
*Queen Earth*
*VitaK72*
*Itown*
*Mzz Mac*
*Kurlybella*
*Seven7*
*Morehairplease
SiobhanM*
*lamaria211
blueberryd*
*coconow2007*
*babydollhair*
*Caramel Hottie UK *
*abcd09*
*Sade'*
*Emoniegirl03*
*Jewell*
*BrownSkinQT *
* JayAnn0513 *
*VeePickni*
*polished07 *
* scarcity21*
* achangedlife *
*LaidBak*
*All4Tris *
*DDTexlaxed*
*NJoy*
*Mari J*
*kareflow*
*Chameleonchick*
*LAURENCE*
*Taj*
*Priss Pot *
*hair4romheaven *
* a_shoe_6307 *
*milaydy31 *
*grow *
*Honey-Dip *
*balancegoals2009 *
*YankeeCandle *
* Silkycoils *
* Shay72 *
*Zawaj*
*buddhas_mom *
*Zeal*
*Jkelly0204*
*4Mia*
*Janee81*
*Hairsnob*
*anilyn *
* illuminatiamerica*
*Imoan*
*Firstborn2*
*Aggie*
*seemegrow*
*detroitdiva*
*coolhandlulu*
* uwrong *
*TwistNMx*
*Coil Tresses*
*SmilingElephant*
*lovleylocks*
*justicefighter1913*
*Sweetnlow06*
*nakialovesshoes*
*sparklebh*
*africanqueen456*
*NikkiQ*
*Miss AJ*
*JJamiah*
*joib  *
*berthrane*
*Minnie*
*GlamaDiva*
*jujubelle*
*Manda*
*LaFemmeNaturelle *
*bryantgurls*
*make_me_over *
*babyt87*
*ojemba *
*fembot*
*maghreblover  *
*miss cosmic
**Imani
**EllePixie
**song of sernity
NYDee
*


----------



## Deszdamona (Jan 23, 2010)

Add me since I have some BT and sublime sulfur I need to use up.  I also need some serious growth this year.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

vitak72 said:


> Add me since I have some BT and sublime sulfur I need to use up. I also need some serious growth this year.


 





Welcome!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

My starting pic. is in my siggy. My reggie consists of rotating weekly tea rinses with Ayurvedic herbs, oiling with Ayurveda/Sulfur mixture, cowashing, dcing at least once a week. I also airdry and wear updo's for daily ps.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll join you I have some sublime sulfur, don't know how I'm going to mix it but I'm in!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'll join you I have some sublime sulfur, don't know how I'm going to mix it but I'm in!


 

Welcome to the challenge! I mixed about a tablespoon in a 8oz. bottle with various Ayurvedic oils that I wanted to use up.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in! This is right on time! I just got my order of Claudie's Scalp Elixir (pink sugar fragrance). I just got my touch up last night and can't use it until 5-7 days which will be in time for the start date. I will have hubby take an updated siggy pic and post within the next couple of days.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

Added you to the list Mzz Mac!!


----------



## kurlybella (Jan 23, 2010)

you can add me to the list as well. i'm going to be doing this so this thread is right on time. i thought everyone had forgotten about the sulfur.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> you can add me to the list as well. i'm going to be doing this so this thread is right on time. _*i thought everyone had*_ *forgotten about the sulfur*.


 

You're in.   I had great results with sulfur internally, however it made me gain wieght. I figure trying it topically can't hurt.


----------



## Seven7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Count me in!!  I use MTG 2 times a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

Seven7 said:


> Count me in!! *I use MTG 2 times a week*.


 

Adding you to the list. LOL, it looks like it's been working. How long have you been using it?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

Seven7 said:


> Count me in!! I use MTG 2 times a week.


 


kurlybella said:


> you can add me to the list as well. i'm going to be doing this so this thread is right on time. i thought everyone had forgotten about the sulfur.


 


Mzz Mac said:


> I'm in! This is right on time! I just got my order of Claudie's Scalp Elixir (pink sugar fragrance). I just got my touch up last night and can't use it until 5-7 days which will be in time for the start date. I will have hubby take an updated siggy pic and post within the next couple of days.


 


Welcome to the challenge ladies!


----------



## Seven7 (Jan 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Adding you to the list. LOL, it looks like it's been working. How long have you been using it?


 
It's the only growth aid that has worked for me, and trust me when I first got on LHCF I tried alot erplexed.  I have been using it since Aug 09.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

Seven7 said:


> It's the only growth aid that has worked for me, and trust me when I first got on LHCF I tried alot erplexed. I have been using it since Aug 09.


 

Do you use it straight up? How much growth do you get per month? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 23, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a drug store chain that sells sublimed sulfur? (Like CVS, Rite Aid, Walgreens) I'd like to join, but I want to make sure I actually have a sulfur mix beforehand.  
Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug store chain that sells sublimed sulfur? (Like CVS, Rite Aid, Walgreens) I'd like to join, but I want to make sure I actually have a sulfur mix beforehand.
> Thanks!


 

I couldn't find it locally. I got mine here. You can get it here also.
Let me know when you would like me to add you to the list.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Welcome to the challenge! I mixed about a tablespoon in a 8oz. bottle with various Ayurvedic oils that I wanted to use up.


How do you get it to dissolve or does it I tried it with castor oil but it did not dissolved?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2010)

ltown said:


> How do you get it to dissolve or does it I tried it with castor oil but it did not dissolved?


 

It doesn't completely dissolve. It settles to the bottom just like the MTG. I have to shake it up ever time I use it.


----------



## SiobhanM (Jan 24, 2010)

Im in!!!
Ill be using Komaza hair care HONEYCOMB REJUVENATOR and HAIR NOURISHMENT OIL. 
Also my sulfur mix. I need to finish up all of these products. Ill alternate between the 3. 
Thank for the challenge!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2010)

Count me in too ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> It doesn't completely dissolve. It settles to the bottom just like the MTG. I have to shake it up ever time I use it.


 
Ok then so now I know I'm not doing anything wrong. thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2010)

SiobhanM said:


> Im in!!!
> Ill be using Komaza hair care HONEYCOMB REJUVENATOR and HAIR NOURISHMENT OIL.
> Also my sulfur mix. I need to finish up all of these products. Ill alternate between the 3.
> Thank for the challenge!


 


morehairplease said:


> Count me in too ladies!


 


Adding you ladies to the list, welcome!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 24, 2010)

SiobhanM said:


> Im in!!!
> Ill be using Komaza hair care HONEYCOMB REJUVENATOR and HAIR NOURISHMENT OIL.
> Also my sulfur mix. I need to finish up all of these products. Ill alternate between the 3.
> Thank for the challenge!



@SiobhanM - have you already begun using the Komaza hair nourishment oil? If so, how has it been working for you?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 24, 2010)

im in ill be using glovers sulfur mixed with a few oils massaging them in everyother night


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh Oh oHhhh! Can I join too?  I've made a coconut oil and sulfur mix and will be putting it on my scalp 3x a week and co-wash 3x/week.  Will also be taking MSM and biotin daily...may try some silica too.  Will post my starting pic in a couple of days when I flat iron this mess lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> im in ill be using glovers sulfur mixed with a few oils massaging them in everyother night


 


blueberryd said:


> Oh Oh oHhhh! Can I join too? I've made a coconut oil and sulfur mix and will be putting it on my scalp 3x a week and co-wash 3x/week. Will also be taking MSM and biotin daily...may try some silica too. Will post my starting pic in a couple of days when I flat iron this mess lol


 

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in, I cowashed today with Suave Humectant, Then I dced with AM and HE LTR. I'll be using my homemade sulfur/Ayurveda mixture tonight.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 25, 2010)

I updated my siggy pic for the challenge! I can't wait to get started flowinlocks. Thanks for the challenge by the way!! This was right on time.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jan 25, 2010)

Count me in - currently in a weave with nape, sides and portions of the top of my hair out - so unable to give u a starting pic.  My natural hair is past SL.  I will plan to use MTG mix with better smelling oils.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2010)

I was searching on google for more sulfur hair receipe and of course it lead me back to the best place here. This is old link but lots of information on sulfur and MSM. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=78901&highlight=sulphur+powder&page=9


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2010)

Starting picture in siggy!
I'll be mixing sublimed sulfur powder with castor, coconut, jojoba oils.


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to join. I have mtg


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to join, 

I have just started using Sulfur 8 on my hair once a week with Megatek. I am going to start taking MSM orally too. 

i am currently braiding my hair weekly (under wig). 

I will get starting pic very soon!


----------



## Pooks (Jan 25, 2010)

*flowinlocks* may I say that your hair is making great progress!  

I started taking MSM orally and am toying with applying it topically also.  

Topical MSM users please post recipes of your homemade mixes, and how you got the MSM to dissolve.  I put some in with unrefined (solidified) coconut oil and after I oiled my scalp I started feeling the grains of the MSM.  Do I need to heat my coconut oil and let it sit in order to have it dissolve?  Help!  TIA.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

coconow2007 said:


> Count me in - currently in a weave with nape, sides and portions of the top of my hair out - so unable to give u a starting pic. My natural hair is past SL. I will plan to use MTG mix with better smelling oils.


 


babydollhair said:


> I want to join. I have mtg


 


Caramel Hottie UK said:


> I want to join,
> 
> I have just started using Sulfur 8 on my hair once a week with Megatek. I am going to start taking MSM orally too.
> 
> ...


 


Welcome ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

ltown said:


> I was searching on google for more sulfur hair receipe and of course it lead me back to the best place here. This is old link but lots of information on sulfur and MSM.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=78901&highlight=sulphur+powder&page=9


 


Thanks for this, I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 25, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> *flowinlocks* may I say that your hair is making great progress!
> 
> I started taking MSM orally and am toying with applying it topically also.
> 
> Topical MSM users please post recipes of your homemade mixes, and how you got the MSM to dissolve.  I put some in with unrefined (solidified) coconut oil and after I oiled my scalp I started feeling the grains of the MSM.  Do I need to heat my coconut oil and let it sit in order to have it dissolve?  Help!  TIA.




The msm won't dissolve - it settles at the bottom of the container until you shake it up and are ready to apply it. Now, I recommend that you warm it up when you are ready to use it and then shake it. I've had my coconut oil solidify and I just sit it (straight up) in a bowl of big cup of hot water until it turns to a liquid...shake it up.....and apply. Now, I part my hair small sections so I end up shaking it up frequently throughout the process.

Try not to get any water in the container.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> *flowinlocks* may I say that your hair is making great progress!
> 
> I started taking MSM orally and am toying with applying it topically also.
> 
> Topical MSM users please post recipes of your homemade mixes, and how you got the MSM to dissolve. I put some in with unrefined (solidified) coconut oil and after I oiled my scalp I started feeling the grains of the MSM. Do I need to heat my coconut oil and let it sit in order to have it dissolve? Help! TIA.


 

Thanks, found a recipe that calls for dissolving it in boiling water. I'm beginning to that that sulfur in any form will not dissolve. I noticed this with the sublimed sulfur, and also in the MTG.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 25, 2010)

Found this online from a woman using sulfur 8...interesting 


_"I've been using it since I was little,
it's a family secret,
and after 10 months of on and off micro braids, about 4 days ago I finally decided to wear my real hair down, and let me tell you,
one of the biggest no-no's with micro's are the lack of sides your left with, my sides have noticeably grown back since using sulfur8 treatment, the tingle is amazing, the smell is ick, especially when worn out in hot and humid weather, but is a great protector with the scalp especially when hot combing and pressing (obviously it gonna burn, but then you feel an amazing tingle- my family says that's the fell of ya hair growing! (and can't complain) I mix mines with summa dis and summa that, including crushing hair/nails&skin vitamins and adding da sulfur8. I also mix a few drops of "Triple Gro"'s Anti-Shedding healing Serum which also provides a tingle, a couple drops of womens rograine (i know, doing too much right? but minoxidil really works!) and a drop of sandalwood oil to finish of my potion. And anyone out there trying to grow or regrow, you can't do it without a HEALTHY scalp or otherwise incorporating health in your life! (take some vitamins baboo!) and like I always say, if you do what you've always done, you will receive what you've always gotten!
Hope this was helpful!"_


----------



## manter26 (Jan 25, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug store chain that sells sublimed sulfur? (Like CVS, Rite Aid, Walgreens) I'd like to join, but I want to make sure I actually have a sulfur mix beforehand.
> Thanks!



I bought a couple bottles from Walgreens, where the Spanish products are. I think I paid $2.99 each.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to join. I bought a bottle of BT but I havent used it since the first time my boyfriend pointed out the smell. Seemed like he couldnt help himself it was so bad.

Sooo... I bought some peppermint oil today to mix with it. 

I want to grow 5 inches at least by October. I've heard these crazy stories about people growing an inch a month. I'd love that. But my main problem is retention. I am splitz city (I wear it down too much). 

My regimen will be

Wash 2x a week
Use olive, almond, jojoba, coconut oil to prepoo overnight. 
Condition with light protein for 20 mins
Condition with Humectress for 3 mins
Condition with ORS replenishing under dryer for 30 mins
Airdry rollerset or braid out

*moisturize daily with profective and castor oil- before bed and before styling

*twice a month will clarify with Suave daily clarifying shampoo (my hair hates build up and i use a lot of conditioner)

*Every other wash mix porosity control with ORS

*use light protein every other wash

*Air dy in rollerset overnight (makes for very awkward positioning on the pillow)

*Need a dusting this week off the ends 


I plan on using the Bt and peppermint oil every other day, but massage with oil mixture every day. I have hair loss from childhood (braid platts too tight) so I want to see if this works for that. 

Protective styling is a toughie for me because of the hair loss. I have to use a low bun to cover anything and position it just so. This really just makes me wear my hair down for half the week, which I know I need to change. Maybe just two days out of the week. 

I'll report in every week.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 25, 2010)

Just bought some *S8* from CVS, the light formula. I plan to mix this with some Ylang Ylang Oil and Nature's Blessing grease to enhance growth AND minimize the smell hopefully. I will apply to my scalp at 3 times a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

Added you to the list abcd09, and welcome!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Just bought some *S8* from CVS, the light formula. I plan to mix this with some Ylang Ylang Oil and Nature's Blessing grease to enhance growth AND minimize the smell hopefully. I will apply to my scalp at 3 times a week.


 

Am I adding you to the list?


----------



## Sade' (Jan 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Am I adding you to the list?


Yes MAM! my bad


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Yes MAM! my bad


 

Gotcha, welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 25, 2010)

PLease sign me up!!!
I just got my order of sulu max gro today and i will be baggying with it nightly.
I also spray a mixture of MSM and essential oils to my hair during the day.
I will add my starting pic tuesday.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 25, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> *flowinlocks* may I say that your hair is making great progress!
> 
> I started taking MSM orally and am toying with applying it topically also.
> 
> Topical MSM users please post recipes of your homemade mixes, and how you got the MSM to dissolve. I put some in with unrefined (solidified) coconut oil and after I oiled my scalp I started feeling the grains of the MSM. Do I need to heat my coconut oil and let it sit in order to have it dissolve? Help! TIA.


 
I used MSM cream topically. I purchased the cream at Vitamin World
It goes on SMOOTH and is not graininy like powder  mixes. for my powder mixes i shake it let it settle and the drain off the top and just use that part.

http://www.vitaminworld.com/pages/f...5D5BBB8A2A16E022DDD&PID=246&CID=&CPID=67&rlid=

I hope that link works. If not just go to vitamin world and search msm creme.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in!  I'm resuming my MSM daily supplements, which have worked wonders for shedding and growth in the past for me.  I am also going to make my own MTG concoction.  I can stomach the smell, but it's a little too runny-I like a thicker oil like EVOO to keep it from running too much.

My products will be: Sulfur 8 (regular, yellow jar), MSM 1000mg caps, MTG w/my own oils added

Regimen: Apply (alternating S8 & MTG) to scalp 3-4 times a week between braid parts, beneath braids with applicator tip bottle. CW once a week to add moisture to ends/remove some oil buildup.  Shampoo/clarify once a month. Take 1 cap/day.  My vits are already on their way! We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, found a recipe that calls for dissolving it in boiling water. *I'm beginning to that that sulfur in any form will not dissolve*. I noticed this with the sublimed sulfur, and also in the MTG.



I think this is true.  I use a product by Principal Secret (blemish buster) that is sulfur-laden, and has alcohol as well to dry up pimples literally overnight.  And, the sulfur just settles in the bottom (like with MTG), and I have to shake it before applying to thoroughly combine it all.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> PLease sign me up!!!
> I just got my order of sulu max gro today and i will be baggying with it nightly.
> I also spray a mixture of MSM and essential oils to my hair during the day.
> I will add my starting pic tuesday.


 


Jewell said:


> I'm in! I'm resuming my MSM daily supplements, which have worked wonders for shedding and growth in the past for me. I am also going to make my own MTG concoction. I can stomach the smell, but it's a little too runny-I like a thicker oil like EVOO to keep it from running too much.


 

Welcome!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> I used MSM cream topically. I purchased the cream at Vitamin World
> It goes on SMOOTH and is not graininy like powder mixes. for my powder mixes i shake it let it settle and the drain off the top and just use that part.
> 
> http://www.vitaminworld.com/pages/f...5D5BBB8A2A16E022DDD&PID=246&CID=&CPID=67&rlid=
> ...


 

I saw this today when I was on that site. I was wondering how it would work. Please keep us updated.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Jan 25, 2010)

I would like to join!  I just got kinky twist (avi) a week ago but since then I have been applying MN, MTG and peppermint oil to my scalp every morning (the smell doesn't bother me because I think about the results).  I plan on being in twists until April and braiding throughout the year, only applying the mix while in twists.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

BrownSkinQT said:


> I would like to join! I just got kinky twist (avi) a week ago but since then I have been applying MN, MTG and peppermint oil to my scalp every morning (the smell doesn't bother me because I think about the results). I plan on being in twists until April and braiding throughout the year, only applying the mix while in twists.


 
I'm adding you, welcome!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm using MTG and Sulfur 8 while in my braids. Count me in.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 25, 2010)

I mix sulfur, coconut oil and grapeseed oil in an applicator bottle and apply when I remember.  I just make sure that when I mix my sulfur mixture, I let it sit for a few days so that the oil gets infused with the sulfur.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

JayAnn0513 said:


> I'm using MTG and Sulfur 8 while in my braids. Count me in.


 


Counting you in. Welcome!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> I mix sulfur, coconut oil and grapeseed oil in an applicator bottle and apply when I remember. I just make sure that when I mix my sulfur mixture, I let it sit for a few days so that the oil gets infused with the sulfur.


 

Care to join us?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 25, 2010)

My mom (who isn't into hair but has commented on my progress) just suggested I start using sulphur8 again because it "made my hair grow when i was little".
I don't care for the scent of sulphur8, but I might like to join you ladies using BeeMine and/or MSM capsules.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

winnettag said:


> My mom (who isn't into hair but has commented on my progress) just suggested I start using sulphur8 again because it "made my hair grow when i was little".
> I don't care for the scent of sulphur8, but I might like to join you ladies using BeeMine and/or MSM capsules.


 
Do you have your products now? We would be glad to have you.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 26, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Do you have your products now? We would be glad to have you.


 
Thanks. I'll have them by February!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 26, 2010)

I couldn't wait.....I applied Claudies Scalp Elixir to my scalp tonight and massaged it in.
I smells soooo good!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2010)

I mixed mine sulfur powder with my oils and stir it well, it actually mixed pretty good.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I will transfer my mixture (unrefined coconut oil, a little bit of jojoba, 1 teaspoon MSM powder and 5 drops lavender EO) to a glass jar, add some olive oil and then heat to allow the MSM to 'infuse' into the oils a bit before I use it again.  I will alternate between this mix and my peppermint/jojoba oil, as well as taking MSM internally daily, alongside my Biotin.  

Please add me to the list of challengers! 

Starting pics are the same ones taken for Bootcamp at the end of last month:


 

 



*ETA:* _I just had an aha moment.  I used the Solgar MSM I have for this scalp mix.  It is not the same as the absolutely no fillers MSM from New Horizons I use internally - this dissolves completely in juice.  The Solgar brand MSM may dissolve partially, the flow agents in it may be what is remaining - just a thought._


----------



## Sade' (Jan 26, 2010)

Last night I mixed my Sulfur 8 with Nature's Blessing, Coconut Oil, Lavender Vanilla Oil and Pure Ylang Ylang EO then applied it to my scalp on section. It was not greasy at all.


----------



## polished07 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can I join? I would like to add sulfur to my regimen, I gotta alot of great growth when I used Surge and I havent gotten that kind of growth since, Im gonna used flowers of sulfur, almond, peppermint, olive and coconut oils to mix in. My regimen will be to use every other day and co/wash 2x per week and dc 1 x per week. Sit under the dryer with heat, to dry I use a weave as my protective style so Im trying to figure out how Im going to apply without my hair having too much buildup....


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> Thanks ladies, I will transfer my mixture (unrefined coconut oil, a little bit of jojoba, 1 teaspoon MSM powder and 5 drops lavender EO) to a glass jar, add some olive oil and then heat to allow the MSM to 'infuse' into the oils a bit before I use it again. I will alternate between this mix and my peppermint/jojoba oil, as well as taking MSM internally daily, alongside my Biotin.
> 
> Please add me to the list of challengers!
> 
> ...


 
This may be why my capsules didn't dissolve, even in liquid.
Anyhoo, off to add you to the list, welcome!
Your hair is making nice progress BTW.



polished07 said:


> Can I join? I would like to add sulfur to my regimen, I gotta alot of great growth when I used Surge and I havent gotten that kind of growth since, Im gonna used flowers of sulfur, almond, peppermint, olive and coconut oils to mix in. My regimen will be to use every other day and co/wash 2x per week and dc 1 x per week. Sit under the dryer with heat, to dry I use a weave as my protective style so Im trying to figure out how Im going to apply without my hair having too much buildup....


 

Welcome polished07!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Add me....I ordered BT , I just need to go to the P.O. to pick up!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Add me....I ordered BT , I just need to go to the P.O. to pick up!


 

Just added you, welcome!


----------



## alittlestar (Jan 26, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> I couldn't wait.....I applied Claudies Scalp Elixir to my scalp tonight and massaged it in.
> I smells soooo good!


 

Does the Claudie's scalp elixir in pink sugar really smell like this? I love the pink sugar scent and was considering ordering this. Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 26, 2010)

so has any1 had any experience already with putting sulphur on your ends? Does it moisturize ends? Strengthen them? I just started put it on my scalp--but may try putting it on my ends also if ya'll have had good results...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> so has any1 had any experience already with putting sulphur on your ends? Does it moisturize ends? Strengthen them? I just started put it on my scalp--but may try putting it on my ends also if ya'll have had good results...


 
I'm not sure about the Claudie's Elixir, Bee Mine, or Boundless Tresses, but from my understanding and experience so far with the Sublimed Sulfur and the MTG, it's actually drying to the hair. For this reason you would want to use it on the scalp only. Not to mention it can be gritty, depending on the formulation.


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 26, 2010)

my thoughts exactly!!! Thanx


----------



## achangedlife (Jan 26, 2010)

I want to join. I've actually started taking MSM orally 5 wks ago and have noticed a considerable improvement in my hair's growth rate. I mix sublimed sulfur with oil and use that on my daughter's scalp. 

Pure MSM dissolves in water so those that want to use it in oil may want to try to dissolve it in water first and then add that mixture to their oil. I've never done this so I don't know how it'll turn out, just a suggestion.

I haven't been able to find anything to mix the sulfur in for my hair. I can't oil my scalp everyday and not have it weighed down and my style ruined by day 3. If anyone have any suggestions for anything extremely light let me know. I've tried sweet almond oil and grapeseed oil. I've thought about using a very light serum but I don't want to use anything that will clog my scalp cause that will defeat the purpose.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 26, 2010)

I need to get back on this; sulfur worked for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

achangedlife said:


> I want to join. I've actually started taking MSM orally 5 wks ago and have noticed a considerable improvement in my hair's growth rate. I mix sublimed sulfur with oil and use that on my daughter's scalp.
> 
> Pure MSM dissolves in water so those that want to use it in oil may want to try to dissolve it in water first and then add that mixture to their oil. I've never done this so I don't know how it'll turn out, just a suggestion.
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything to mix the sulfur in for my hair. I can't oil my scalp everyday and not have it weighed down and my style ruined by day 3. If anyone have any suggestions for anything extremely light let me know. I've tried sweet almond oil and grapeseed oil. I've thought about using a very light serum but I don't want to use anything that will clog my scalp cause that will defeat the purpose.


 
Welcome!!



Priss Pot said:


> I need to get back on this; sulfur worked for me.


 

oke:Come on you know you want in.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 26, 2010)

checking in i just did a cowash with he ltr, used he ltr leave in sealed with coconut oil and added my sulfur mix to my scalp, are we supposed to do length checks?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> checking in i just did a cowash with he ltr, used he ltr leave in sealed with coconut oil and added my sulfur mix to my scalp, are we supposed to do length checks?


 
Just post a pic of your starting length, we'll do an update in June and the final one in Dec.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 27, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> I need to get back on this; sulfur worked for me.



What kind/brand of sulfur did u use?


----------



## Pooks (Jan 27, 2010)

I heated up my mixture and strained out the grains using an old stocking foot.  I've added some of the New Horizon brand, but did it in a hurry and forgot to dissolve it in water first!  I'll see how it looks later on.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice thread!  I take Now brand MSM; 1000mg daily.  I have the Surge scalp cream, Afroveda Hibiscus hair oil infusion, a sulfur spray oil I got from the dollar store, and some Bee Mine.  I will be using the oils alternating with or mixing with JBCO  and MN.  
So....count me in!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 27, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Nice thread! I take Now brand MSM; 1000mg daily. I have the Surge scalp cream, Afroveda Hibiscus hair oil infusion, a sulfur spray oil I got from the dollar store, and some Bee Mine. I will be using the oils alternating with or mixing with JBCO and MN.
> So....count me in!


 

Hi laidbak wow, looks like you have it covered on all bases. I forgot I have the Hibiscus infusion myself. I've always wonder how much sulfur is actually in there?:scratchch I'm adding you to the list, welcome!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hi laidbak wow, looks like you have it covered on all bases. I forgot I have the Hibiscus infusion myself. I've always wonder how much sulfur is actually in there?:scratchch I'm adding you to the list, welcome!


 
Most of that I acquired during my PJ phase.  The MSM replaced the biotin I can no longer take (becaause of acne).  For me sulfur is the growth aid of choice.  I'm still testing the MN but sulfur is definitely a keeper.

BTW...your hair has made some amazing progress!  I know you used to have it blunt, are you gonna keep the V shape?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hi laidbak wow, looks like you have it covered on all bases. *I forgot I have the Hibiscus infusion myself*. I've always wonder how much sulfur is actually in there?:scratchch I'm adding you to the list, welcome!


 
Me too to the bold!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 27, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Most of that I acquired during my PJ phase. The MSM replaced the biotin I can no longer take (becaause of acne). For me sulfur is the growth aid of choice. I'm still testing the MN but sulfur is definitely a keeper.
> 
> BTW...your hair has made some amazing progress! I know you used to have it blunt, *are you gonna keep the V shape?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 27, 2010)

ltown said:


> Me too to the bold!


 

Time to break it out!! BTW I'm lovin the texture in your avatar. I'm assuming the transition is going well?


----------



## Sade' (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in...I will be posting a starting pic this weekend. But just FYI I applied my sulfur & EO mix last night to my scalp. Ok BYE!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2010)

Just jazzed up my JBCO/MN mix with some Bee Mine.  Gonna apply it after I rinse out this DC.  Going to rub some Surge cream into my scalp as well.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 28, 2010)

alittlestar said:


> Does the Claudie's scalp elixir in pink sugar really smell like this? I love the pink sugar scent and was considering ordering this. Thanks in advance for your feedback



Yes it does smell like pink sugar! I smell no sulfur AT ALL! 
When I apply it....I stick my head under my husband's nose and say "don't that smell good!". He's like  and 

I used it again last night.

I think I am gonna do it every other night.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 28, 2010)

Please add me!  

Reggie:
Protective style - Sew ins for the year
Sulfur 8 2-3x's per week
Moisturize every other day
Braidout on leave out hair (Use Suave Humectant to moisturize and EVOO to seal)
Co-wash (Kenra) every two weeks while in sew in
Poo+Protein Treatment+ DC between each install.  
Relax 2-3x's this year

I'll post a starting pic later (it's from Dec though)  I'm in a sew in right now!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Yes it does smell like pink sugar! *I smell no sulfur AT ALL! *
> When I apply it....I stick my head under my husband's nose and say "don't that smell good!". He's like  and
> 
> I used it again last night.
> ...


 
I need this in my life!!!   I cannot wait until the online store opens up again.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Time to break it out!! BTW I'm lovin the texture in your avatar. I'm assuming the transition is going well?


Flowinlocks, I'm done all natural 19 Jan. It was not bc but lc I only had relaxer in the front. I'm not big on the annoucement to the forum just posted in transition thread and post in my album. thanks


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope I can still join. When I used the sulfur 8 and MTG, my hair grew super fast and was more healthy.  I will be using Bee Mine instead of MTG. I will be wearing mostly flat twists or 2 strand twists until I learn how to braid. I will not be using heat until my shedding gets under control.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 28, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I hope I can still join. When I used the sulfur 8 and MTG, my hair grew super fast and was more healthy. I will be using Bee Mine instead of MTG. I will be wearing mostly flat twists or 2 strand twists until I learn how to braid. I will not be using heat until my shedding gets under control.


 


All4Tris said:


> Please add me!
> 
> Reggie:
> Protective style - Sew ins for the year
> ...


 


Welcome ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 28, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I hope I can still join. When I used the sulfur 8 and MTG, my hair grew super fast and was more healthy. I will be using Bee Mine instead of MTG. I will be wearing mostly flat twists or 2 strand twists until I learn how to braid. *I will not be using heat until my shedding gets under control.*





Have you tried tea rinsing? It works wonders for shedding.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi.  Can I join too?  I've started off trying MTG but switched that out for BT.  Yesterday, I mixed 3 oz of BT with 4.5 oz of MN and started using that.  I'm also taking MSM orally.  I'm not really sure how much I'm supposed to be taking so, if anyone can help with that I'd really appreciated it.  For now, I'm taking 2g.  I have a pic in my siggy that I took today.  I really need to get a measuring shirt tho.  But for now, it is what it is.

I'd like to get some sulfer powder to make my own product when the BT mixture runs out.  Where are you guys getting powder sulfer?

Looking forward to this challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hi. Can I join too? I've started off trying MTG but switched that out for BT. Yesterday, I mixed 3 oz of BT with 4.5 oz of MN and started using that. I'm also taking MSM orally. I'm not really sure how much I'm supposed to be taking so, if anyone can help with that I'd really appreciated it. For now, I'm taking 2g. I have a pic in my siggy that I took today. I really need to get a measuring shirt tho. But for now, it is what it is.
> 
> I'd like to get some sulfer powder to make my own product when the BT mixture runs out. Where are you guys getting powder sulfer?
> 
> Looking forward to this challenge.


 


Welcome NJoy, adding you to the list. I got my sulfur from here. As far as the dosage on the MSM, I'm not sure about the grams. I started out with 1 500mg capsule then worked my way up to 2. However there are members that take more, I would start off slow and give your body time to adjust.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 29, 2010)

Add me! Using Bee Mine serum everyday!


----------



## kareflow (Jan 29, 2010)

Sign me up please!!! Here is my regime

Wash and D/C every 3-4 days, as follows:
 Shampoo with Amla and shikakai rinse
 Condition with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor  
 D/C with Herbal Essence Coconut milk and My Shea Butter mix
After Wash and when needed
 Moisturize with Herbal Essence Long Hair Relationship leave-in
 Seal with Vatika 
*For Scalp every other day:*
*M-T-G but i pour off the oil and replace it with Jamaican Mango and lime Island oil
* 
Here is my starting pic


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 29, 2010)

Mari J said:


> Add me! Using Bee Mine serum everyday!


 


kareflow said:


> Sign me up please!!! Here is my regime
> 
> Wash and D/C every 3-4 days, as follows:
> Shampoo with Amla and shikakai rinse
> ...


 


Gotcha ladies, welcome.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 30, 2010)

ltown said:


> Flowinlocks, I'm done all natural 19 Jan. It was not bc but lc I only had relaxer in the front. I'm not big on the annoucement to the forum just posted in transition thread and post in my album. thanks


 

Gotcha, congrats!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 30, 2010)

Last night I cowashed with AM and Suave, airdried , then applied my Ayurvedic/sulfur mixture and MTG. Then I sealed with HH leave in and Almond Glaze. I'm learning that I def. have to be on top of my moisture game while using the sulfur on the scalp.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 30, 2010)

Update: Did you ladies know there is a new line for Sulfur 8 called "Sulfur 8 Fresh?"  It's supposed to have a lighter, fresh scent, yet still contains the benefits of sulfur.  There's a hair/scalp creamy pomade, shampoo & condish, and moisture spray.  *The prices are very reasonable, it does smell nice, and I saw it on the shelves next to the other Sulfur 8 products at WALMART*.  I won't be using it, but wanted to let you all know for those who hate the Sulfur smell, and are looking for an alternative (I prefer that medicinal smell of sulfur, lol).

I got my jar Sulfur 8 yesterday (have used off & on for years), and my sulfur powder is in the mail on the way!  I'll be mixing that to apply to scalp with other oils in an applicator bottle.  Meanwhile, I'm using the S8 grease on scalp & edges.  I love the menthol in it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 30, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Update: Did you ladies know there is a new line for Sulfur 8 called "Sulfur 8 Fresh?" It's supposed to have a lighter, fresh scent, yet still contains the benefits of sulfur. There's a hair/scalp creamy pomade, shampoo & condish, and moisture spray. *The prices are very reasonable, it does smell nice, and I saw it on the shelves next to the other Sulfur 8 products at WALMART*. I won't be using it, but wanted to let you all know for those who hate the Sulfur smell, and are looking for an alternative.
> 
> I got my jar Sulfur 8 yesterday (have used off & on for years), and my sulfur powder is in the mail on the way! I'll be mixing that to apply to scalp with other oils in an applicator bottle. Meanwhile, I'm using the S8 grease on scalp & edges. I love the menthol in it.


 

No I didn't know about this. I'm sure some of the ladies will appreciate the light scent. Good looking out.


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 30, 2010)

Just checking in--did my sulfur mix 3x this week! Yayyy


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought this challenge starts of the 1st of FEB?????


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like to join this Challenge Flowinglocks. I will be using MSM mainly well actually everyday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 31, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> I thought this challenge starts of the 1st of FEB?????


 

It does offically, we're just getting warmed up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 31, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> I would like to join this Challenge Flowinglocks. I will be using MSM mainly well actually everyday.


 


Welcome!!!


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Flowinlocks!
  I've been using 2000mg MSM powder mixed in olive oil and ten drops of rosemary, lavender, and ylang ylang E.O. in the 1oz plastic applicator bottle.  This mix generally lasts for a week and two days.  My hair is currently braided up in cornrows with a net weave cap sewn on.  The most recent picture attached is from a light blow dry in Dec. 9, 2009.  MTG was the first sulfur product I used and my hair got a lot of growth but I was told my hair smelled like a BBQ, so I decided to make my own.  I tried the sublime sulfur, it gave me growth, but made me break out on my neck(small rash bumps).  Therefore I'm sticking with the organic sulfur.  I also take the MSM internally, but only 2000mg a week in my water.  
The msm I have comes with a little scooper, 1 scoop = 1000mg.  

Thanks for this challenge, please add me, it will help me stay focused.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 31, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Hi Flowinlocks!
> I've been using 2000mg MSM powder mixed in olive oil and ten drops of rosemary, lavender, and ylang ylang E.O. in the 1oz plastic applicator bottle. This mix generally lasts for a week and two days. My hair is currently braided up in cornrows with a net weave cap sewn on. The most recent picture attached is from a light blow dry in Dec. 9, 2009. MTG was the first sulfur product I used and my hair got a lot of growth but I was told my hair smelled like a BBQ, so I decided to make my own. I tried the sublime sulfur, it gave me growth, but made me break out on my neck(small rash bumps). Therefore I'm sticking with the organic sulfur. I also take the MSM internally, but only 2000mg a week in my water.
> The msm I have comes with a little scooper, 1 scoop = 1000mg.
> 
> Thanks for this challenge, please add me, it will help me stay focused.


 

Welcome to the challenge LAURENCE. I'm curious, how long have you been using the MSM mixture? Have you seen any progress from it? And from my understanding the MSM powder doesn't dissolve at all in oil, correct? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in...applied my sulfur mix to my hair last night.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Welcome to the challenge LAURENCE. I'm curious, how long have you been using the MSM mixture? Have you seen any progress from it? And from my understanding the MSM powder doesn't dissolve at all in oil, correct? Sorry for all the questions.



My first recorded date is January 1, 2008(I write down everything I do to my hair for future reference).  I was mixing it with wild growth oil.  I used it weekly after washing until March 15.  When I started ayurvedic regi. I alternated between MSM mixed with vatika oil, avocado, and jojoba oil followed by scalp massage.  By June 21, 2008 I had gone from grazing shoulder length to a strong, thick, and full 1/4 inch from APL.  I did not use it as consistently between July and Dec. '08 (concentrating mostly on ayurvedic regi.).  But I got about 1/2 inch of growth during that time which brought me to 1/8 in below APL...but I think I could have gotten more growth if I had used it in the same manner as previous months.  On Jan 9. I jumped on a bandwagon of straightening NAKED hairerplexed It was about 1/2 inch from BSL!  It was all downhill from there.  I've been nursing it back to health and trimming burnt ends monthly during 2009.
This is why I joined the challenge so that I can see results of using this consistently for a full year.  
No the MSM powder does not dissolve in oil, neither does the sublime sulfur.  I find that It still gives good results.  I generally shake it well before applying and follow with a scalp massage.  I also found it's best to apply following a wash/conditioning when the scalp pores are open.  

Hope this helps I'm always wiling to share my knowledge and experiences

P.S. to all the ladies planning to use MSM powder, please take according to the recommended doses(YES, even when Applying TOPICALLY).  As MSM has been known to cause sleeplessness and/or vivid nightmares in some.  I know some sisters may increase the doses when they begin to see results, do not do this.  Please do spot and sample tests and thourough research and please make sure you are using MSM that contains organic sulfur.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 31, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> My first recorded date is January 1, 2008(I write down everything I do to my hair for future reference). I was mixing it with wild growth oil. I used it weekly after washing until March 15. When I started ayurvedic regi. I alternated between MSM mixed with vatika oil, avocado, and jojoba oil followed by scalp massage. By June 21, 2008 I had gone from grazing shoulder length to a strong, thick, and full 1/4 inch from APL. I did not use it as consistently between July and Dec. '08 (concentrating mostly on ayurvedic regi.). But I got about 1/2 inch of growth during that time which brought me to 1/8 in below APL...but I think I could have gotten more growth if I had used it in the same manner as previous months. On Jan 9. I jumped on a bandwagon of straightening NAKED hairerplexed It was about 1/2 inch from BSL! It was all downhill from there. I've been nursing it back to health and trimming burnt ends monthly during 2009.
> This is why I joined the challenge so that I can see results of using this consistently for a full year.
> No the MSM powder does not dissolve in oil, neither does the sublime sulfur. I find that It still gives good results. I generally shake it well before applying and follow with a scalp massage. I also found it's best to apply following a wash/conditioning when the scalp pores are open.
> 
> ...


 


I can't stress the bolded enough.
Thanks so much for sharing your experience. It sounds like you made awesome progress using the MSM topically. So basically the capsules wouldn't give the same effect.:scratchch I'm sorry to hear you had a setback. I have no doubt with you'll fully bounce back. Are you still doing Ayurveda?


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I can't stress the bolded enough.
> Thanks so much for sharing your experience. It sounds like you made awesome progress using the MSM topically. So basically the capsules wouldn't give the same effect.:scratchch I'm sorry to hear you had a setback. I have no doubt with you'll fully bounce back. Are you still doing Ayurveda?




I'm sure one would get results taking capsules internally.  To use topically you most can open up the capsules and place the contents into your liquid of choice to apply to the scalp.  I personally feel that I got more for my money by purchasing the powder.  I can take it internally and use it topically and one 7oz bottle lasted me a little over a 1.5 years and that was with at least a year of steady use.  Yes, I am still on the ayurvedic regimine.
Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 31, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> I'm sure one would get results taking capsules internally. To use topically you most can open up the capsules and place the contents into your liquid of choice to apply to the scalp. I personally feel that I got more for my money by purchasing the powder. I can take it internally and use it topically and one 7oz bottle lasted me a little over a 1.5 years and that was with at least a year of steady use. Yes, I am still on the ayurvedic regimine.
> Thanks for the encouraging words.


 

I'm familiar with opening them up and using them in mixtures. I'm just wondering if the powder in the capsules are as potent as the MSM in bulk form. I have a bottle and a half I need to use up, so I may experiment with mixing them in my cond.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok ladies today is the offical first day of the challenge!! If you haven't done so already please post your starting pics. and your reggie. The purpose of this challenge is to give you a place to check in to help you* stay consistent *with your sulfur products. As well as a daily dose of motivation. This is a learning experience for all of us so please do not hesitate to share how the products are working for you, recipes, success stories, etc.

For anyone else wanting to share this journey with us, there is still time to join.  There is no cut off date.

Let's make this an opportunity to adjust whatever needs to be done avoid setbacks and maximize growth. One bit of advice, *Pay close attention* to your hair and give it what it needs at the appropriate times. Although sulfur on the scalp can help with growth, some products such as MTG can be drying to the hair. Make sure your hair is receiving the proper amount of moisture to avoid a potential setback.

Let's make this our best growing year ever!! And as always, protect those ends so you can reap the benefits of your hard work. Remember growth means nothing without retention. 

HHG!!!


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Feb 1, 2010)

I will be taking
 *Powder Msm daily 3/4 Teaspoon w/ juice equals to 3,000mg
 * Baggie w/ Sulu Max Gro Nightly

Reggie
Co wash every 3 days Alternation between Pantene Relaxed & Natural and Suave Humecant.
DC with Hair Mayonaise/Pantene Time Renewal Mask
Air Dry
Mositurize with ORS olive oil creme
Castor Oil to edges
Protective Styling with Half wigs until May.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> I will be taking
> *Powder Msm daily 3/4 Teaspoon w/ juice equals to 3,000mg
> ** Baggie w/ Sulu Max Gro Nightly*
> 
> ...


 

Is this product drying to the hair like the MTG?


----------



## Sade' (Feb 1, 2010)

My goal is to get my front to catch up with the back then continue to make it grow long and strong. I want to minimize breakage and retain length.

My reggie will be:


Daily Bunning
Sulfur 8, Nature's Blessing, Ylang ylang Mix to scalp 3 x's a week
Coconut Oil on my ends
MSM & Vitamin C capsules daily (beginning 2morrow)
Hair, skin, nails vit., biotin, L-lysine pills (currently)

Good luck ladies! Let's get it!!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

*My routine will be:* 
co-wash 2x a week/wash everyother week
ayuveda tea rinse/dc twice a week
leave in after dc
*Rotation of sulfur/oils:* 
sublimed sulfur mixed with carrier oil/sulfur hair grease/afroveda shikaki, hibiscus and sunkit, with sheabutter mix or afroveda custards
I will be bunning during the winter.
Goal APL this year.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you guys think that this is a good brand? 

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...145484&navAction=jump&navCount=3#prodIngdCont

*CVS Msm 1000 Mg Capsules* 
Per Capsule: MSM 1 g (1000 mg) (Methylsulfonylmethane) (340 mg Organic Sulfur); Gelatin; Calcium Stearate

or these

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...150166&navAction=jump&navCount=3#prodIngdCont


*Natrol Msm 500 Mg Capsules*
Per Capsule: MSM (Methyl Sulfonyl Methane) 500 mg (Organic Sulfur 165 mg); Gelatin; Silica


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Do you guys think that this is a good brand?
> 
> http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...145484&navAction=jump&navCount=3#prodIngdCont
> 
> ...


 


The Natrol is the brand I have. I got them for 14.99 at Meijers. I'm sure either one would work. Have you taken MSM before?


----------



## taj (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'm right on time, my BT just arrived today and I'd like to join this challenge**** TIA!!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

taj said:


> *I'm right on time, my BT just arrived today and I'd like to join this challenge**** TIA!!*


 



Welcome Taj,  adding you to the list.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> The Natrol is the brand I have. I got them for 14.99 at Meijers. I'm sure either one would work. Have you taken MSM before?



No I have never used MSM. Is this your first time using it? Any tips for me? How many mg is yours??


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Feb 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is this product drying to the hair like the MTG?


 Yes it is, Thats why I have to co-wash every three days and moisturize twice a day! I need a REALLLLLLY good moisturizer!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Sade' said:


> No I have never used MSM. Is this your first time using it? Any tips for me? How many mg is yours??


 


I actually took it for a while last year. I loved the results. My joints absolutely thanked me. I have an arthritic hip and it worked wonders. My skin was beautiful, I mean it glowed! My nails grew super fast, ng was softer and thicker. Then only drawback................weight gain I couldn't for the life of me figure out why I was walking 3 miles a day and still gaining weight. When I dropped the MSM the weight dropped also. I was taking 2000mg a day. This may have been too much for *my* body.
Besides the weight gain the other side effect I had was very vivid dreams. Not nightmares, just very vivid. Don't let this discourage you, just start out with a small dose and see how your body responds then slowly build from there. Also, you will want to make sure you drink plenty of water.


ETA: Mine are 500mg also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> Yes it is, Thats why I have to co-wash every three days and moisturize twice a day! I need a REALLLLLLY good moisturizer!


 

I just bought the Roux Porosity Control. I will do this once a week before my dc. Hopefully it will help me to hang on to moisture longer.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I actually took it for a while last year. I loved the results. My joints absolutely thanked me. I have an arthritic hip and it worked wonders. My skin was beautiful, I mean it glowed! My nails grew super fast, ng was softer and thicker. Then only drawback................weight gain I couldn't for the life of me figure out why I was walking 3 miles a day and still gaining weight. When I dropped the MSM the weight dropped also. I was taking 2000mg a day. This may have been too much for *my* body.
> Besides the weight gain the other side effect I had was very vivid dreams. Not nightmares, just very vivid. Don't let this discourage you, just start out with a small dose and see how your body responds then slowly build from there. Also, you will want to make sure you drink plenty of water.



Thanks for responding in detail! 
I notice u didn't mention anything about _increased_ growth per say? Were u using the Natrol brand last year?  Were u taking it close to bedtime? As long as it doesn't interrupt my sleep I'm good.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Thanks for responding in detail!
> I notice u didn't mention anything about _increased_ growth per say? Were u using the Natrol brand last year? Were u taking it close to bedtime? As long as it doesn't interrupt my sleep I'm good.


 



I took it in the morning and in the middle of the day. I felt like my hair was growing out thicker and a *little *faster. I stayed on it for about 6 months. I was doing MT for a while so I don't want to say it was all the MSM. Even after I dropped the MT the MSM seemed to still give me the thickness. I still have a bottle and a half left. I want to take it so bad, but I don't want the weight. I might try taking 1 pill a day to see what happens.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have my mixture, but I have yet to start back on it.  I'm gonna use it tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> I have my mixture, but I have yet to start back on it. I'm gonna use it tonight.


 

Would you like to join us?


----------



## Sade' (Feb 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I took it in the morning and in the middle of the day. I felt like my hair was growing out thicker and a *little *faster. I stayed on it for about 6 months. I was doing MT for a while so I don't want to say it was all the MSM. Even after I dropped the MT the MSM seemed to still give me the thickness. I still have a bottle and a half left. I want to take it so bad, but I don't want the weight. I might try taking 1 pill a day to see what happens.



Oh ok thx flowinlocks. I plan on purchasing Natrol MSM along with Vitamin C from CVS 2morrow and I will give it a 4-6 month run to see how and if it works for me. I hear Vitamin C helps synthesize MSM in the body.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Would you like to join us?



Yes ma'am.  I'm on it.  I've had really good experiences with sulfur based products in the past.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 1, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> Yes ma'am. I'm on it. I've had really good experiences with sulfur based products in the past.


 

I'm on it, welcome!


----------



## taj (Feb 1, 2010)

This is my regimen and the form of sulfur that I'll be using is Boundless Tresses. I've used BT once before and the results were great. It does what it says it will do. I gained both thickness and growth!

*Hair Regimen*
Prepoo overnight before shampooing
Shampoo every 2 weeks 
Deep condition every 2 weeks
Protein once per month 
*BT as directed or every other day*
Spritz, moisturize and seal ends nightly
Dust/trim as needed
Silk scarf/silk pillow case

I'm washing every 2 weeks, because I'm 17 weeks post. Low manipulation is best for me while stretching. However, if I experience any build up then I'll wash at least once per week.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, I just moisturized my hair and applied the mixture to my scalp.  I can barely smell the sulfur because I put some scented oil in it.  I can't remember the name of the oil right now, but gladly I was thinking back then when I put a scent in it, lol.

I plan on using it every other day.


----------



## taj (Feb 2, 2010)

You can view the photos in my Fotki! In a few weeks I'll be posting updated photos. My natural hair is braided now. I'll take photos of my roots and length before and after I wash.


----------



## taj (Feb 2, 2010)

*I recently purchased Kenra moisturizing shampoo & conditioner from Trade Secret. I plan to condition on dry hair. I have a protein overload and need something that's really moisturizing. I'd also like to try the new sulfate free KeraCare!*


----------



## Pooks (Feb 2, 2010)

Question, if your sulfur isn't yellow and doesn't smell does that mean it isn't the right kind? I'm confused now cuz I've been reading stuff that says it should be yellow in colour and mine is white.  Also, I don't feel anything in terms of a tingle once I apply to my scalp  I'm thinking I may need another type of sulfur if I want to apply topically.  Any idea ladies?

Also BT users, are there grains in the oil or is the MSM totally dissolved ?TIA

In any case, I am still taking my MSM internally - I've now moved to taking it just before bed, along with my Biotin.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> Question, if your sulfur isn't yellow and doesn't smell does that mean it isn't the right kind? I'm confused now cuz I've been reading stuff that says it should be yellow in colour and mine is white. Also, I don't feel anything in terms of a tingle once I apply to my scalp  I'm thinking I may need another type of sulfur if I want to apply topically. Any idea ladies?
> 
> Also BT users, are there grains in the oil or is the MSM totally dissolved ?TIA
> 
> In any case, I am still taking my MSM internally - I've now moved to taking it just before bed, along with my Biotin.


 
Sounds like you have MSM.
MSM is white and the sublimed sulfur is yellow. Sulfur never completely dissolves. It settles to the bottom.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Thank you for the clarification! So, applying MSM will be a waste of time, because what I really need is sulfur???

Can you add any insight on the Boundless Tresses?


----------



## Pooks (Feb 2, 2010)

Does the BT contain sulfur?  Is MSM no use when applied topically?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> ^^ Thank you for the clarification! So, applying MSM will be a waste of time, because what I really need is sulfur???
> 
> Can you add any insight on the Boundless Tresses?


 


pookiwah said:


> Does the BT contain sulfur? Is MSM no use when applied topically?


 


I don't have any insight on BT, I have never used it. MSM *is* sulfur. And from my understanding people are using it topically also and receiving results.



ETA: I'm sorry, I though you were asking does the BT contain MSM. Yes it contains sulfur.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi ladies! I just purchased some 1000mg MSM & 500mg Vitamin C today. I applied my Sulfur 8 mix to my scalp last night! About to take the pills now since I just finished eating lunch. Everything makes me nauseous if I don't eat 1st. LOL


----------



## Pooks (Feb 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't have any insight on BT, I have never used it. MSM *is* sulfur. And from my understanding people are using it topically also and receiving results.


 
Thanks, although I'm still slightly confuzzled...


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> Thanks, although I'm still slightly confuzzled...


 



Just think of it like this, MSM or methylsulfonylmethane is a white, odorless sulfur that is taken internally. Usually in capsules or in powder form mixed in liquid. Yes it can be mixed with oil to be used topically but it won't dissolve. I have seen a recipe on here that calls from dissolving it in a small amout of boiling water first then mixing it in cond.

Sublimed Sulfur or Flowers of Sulfur is the yellow sulfur. It is a pharmaceutical sulfur used in prescription compounding skin preparations.
This form is for topical use* only. *While the MSM is odorless the sublimed has a slight odor and turns silver jewelry black. It dissolves somewhat in oil, but it still settles to the bottom and must be mixed with each use also.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Just think of it like this, MSM or methylsulfonylmethane is a white, odorless sulfur that is taken internally. Usually in capsules or in powder form mixed in liquid. Yes it can be mixed with oil to be used topically but it won't dissolve. I have seen a recipe on here that calls from dissolving it in a small amout of boiling water first then mixing it in cond.
> 
> Sublimed Sulfur or Flowers of Sulfur is the yellow sulfur. It is a pharmaceutical sulfur used in prescription compounding skin preparations.
> This form is for topical use* only. *While the MSM is odorless the sublimed has a slight odor and turns silver jewelry black. It dissolves somewhat in oil, but it still settles to the bottom and must be mixed with each use also.


Flowinlocks, what about liquid MSM? I don't take it orally but was I have been mixing with oils/leave ins.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2010)

ltown said:


> Flowinlocks, what about *liquid MSM?* I don't take it orally but was I have been mixing with oils/leave ins.


 


 Thanks Itown!! I didn't know there was such a thing. See that's why I love the forum. Ok spill, where do you buy it? How much? How is it working? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey ladies what about the MSM/Sulfur float test? Can someone break that down to me please? Am I supposed to immer the pill in water or break the capsule open and pour the powder into the water? What results should I look for?


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 2, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> Thanks, although I'm still slightly confuzzled...



BT uses the yellow sulfur, the kind the settles at the bottom and you have to shake it to distribute it in the mixture.  I use the yellow sulfur too in my mixtures.

MSM is still sulfur, but it's like another form of it.  They don't have the same physical properties, I believe.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Hey ladies what about the MSM/Sulfur float test? Can someone break that down to me please? Am I supposed to immer the pill in water or break the capsule open and pour the powder into the water? What results should I look for?


 

Ok found it! This is thread on the MSM recipe, but it speaks on the float test also.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok found it! This is thread on the MSM recipe, but it speaks on the float test also.



Thank you!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Itown!! I didn't know there was such a thing. See that's why I love the forum. Ok spill, where do you buy it? How much? How is it working? Inquiring minds want to know!


I get mine at vitamin shoppe for $ 8.00 locally but here is link for more information:  http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=TP-2036 .  

I probably got growth but since I was trimming my relaxer during my transition can't say specifics. It states the same: healthy for joints, skin, hair and nails as the powder do.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2010)

ltown said:


> I get mine at vitamin shoppe for $ 8.00 locally but here is link for more information: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=TP-2036 .
> 
> I probably got growth but since I was trimming my relaxer during my transition can't say specifics. It states the same: healthy for joints, skin, hair and nails as the powder do.


 

Thanks, I wonder if this would make me gain weight like the NATROL brand. Have you notice any change in weight?


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Feb 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I just bought the Roux Porosity Control. I will do this once a week before my dc. Hopefully it will help me to hang on to moisture longer.


 I just learned about that last week. I bought the sample size and i will try it tomorrow. If it helps i will buy the full size but i'v bought sooooo much product since i join after that i'm done buying until may!


----------



## LAURENCE (Feb 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Just think of it like this, MSM or methylsulfonylmethane is a white, odorless sulfur that is taken internally.
> MSM is odorless the sublimed has a slight odor and turns silver jewelry black.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 3, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it like this, MSM or methylsulfonylmethane is a white, odorless sulfur that is taken internally.
> ...


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 3, 2010)

Used Claudie's scalp elixir a few moments ago. 
I try to get it in at least 3 x's a week.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, I wonder if this would make me gain weight like the NATROL brand. Have you notice any change in weight?


 
No, I don't take it orally at all, I just mix it with my hair products/oils. Between biotin/MSM something I broke out so I'm don't take either.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in: I took my msm orally today! I will be applying my sulfur mix tonight.


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,
I really want to be in, but the only product containing sulfur that I have is sulfur8. As I heard so many bad thing about mineral oil I'm really afraid to use S8. Do the other ladies that use S8 bother about mineral oil or do you think that it doesnt really matter?

Milaydy


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Sulfur 8 and yes I see that it have mineral oil in it. I don't think it matters. Maybe some others with chime in with advice?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 3, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hello,
> I really want to be in, but the only product containing sulfur that I have is sulfur8. As I heard so many bad thing about mineral oil I'm really afraid to use S8. Do the other ladies that use S8 bother about mineral oil or do you think that it doesnt really matter?
> 
> Milaydy


 

I don't use Sulfur 8 but I don't have any problem with mineral oil. Half of my Ayurvedic oils contain mineral oil. I use them to massage my scalp, then use another oil for the ends. I say if it's not giving you any problems then don't worry about it. Would you me to add you to the list of challengers?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been using sulfur8 grease in my MN mix and use it about 3 times a week on my scalp. I haven't decided yet if I want to join the challenge but I would like to follow it for a while though, if that's okay?


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 3, 2010)

Count me in

As I only have sulfur8 I will start with this (every 2 days). I also take MSM orally (1000 mcg everyday). 
If I have any allergic reaction or setback with sulfur8 I will tell you so I'll stop the challenge.

Milaydy


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to join.  I am going to use BT. I have also been taking MSM since October.

Starting pic


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 3, 2010)

starting pic


----------



## winnettag (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not officially in this challenge, but I wanted to ask if you ladies think the MSM content of GNC Ultra Nourishair is enough to make a difference with hair growth?  It has 500mg in it.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Count me in
> 
> As I only have sulfur8 I will start with this (every 2 days). I also take MSM orally (1000 mcg everyday).
> If I have any allergic reaction or setback with sulfur8 I will tell you so I'll stop the challenge.
> ...



Are you taking the pills or the powder?

I just purchased the powder from Whole Foods today. I will use my msm pills to take on trips and the powder daily. I purchased the Jarrow Formulas Brand and it says OptiMSM. I hope I have the right kind.
NOW can I mix it with any liquid and drink it? Also can I mix it in my hair oils and shampoo & cond?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I have been using sulfur8 grease in my MN mix and use it about 3 times a week on my scalp. I haven't decided yet if I want to join the challenge but I would like to follow it for a while though, if that's okay?


Welcome back, miss you!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

ltown said:


> Welcome back, miss you!


 

Thanks so much ltown. I miss you all too.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in... I have a little Bt left and will use s8 + MN until it gets warm because I cant do S8 in the summer.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 3, 2010)

Update:  I received my MSM the other day.  For years I've taken 1,000 mg capsules.  I'm taking 2 per day.  Also, my sulfur powder came yesterday.  Today, I added 1/2 teaspoon to my oil mix in an applicator bottle (only about 1/2 full of oil before adding the sulfur powder, so the ratio is high).  I applied to my scalp and put S8 over it. This will be my regimen for the forseeable future.  By making my own MTG, the smell of sulfur is almost non-existent.  I should have thought of this years ago when I bought MTG for the first time!


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Are you taking the pills or the powder?
> 
> I just purchased the powder from Whole Foods today. I will use my msm pills to take on trips and the powder daily. I purchased the Jarrow Formulas Brand and it says OptiMSM. I hope I have the right kind.
> NOW can I mix it with any liquid and drink it? Also can I mix it in my hair oils and shampoo & cond?



I take the pills. Mine also says OptiMSM, I think it's the good one.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> I take the pills. Mine also says OptiMSM, I think it's the good one.



Oh cool! I just applied my mix to my scalp:

MSM powder
Castor Oil
Peppermint EO
Lavender Vanilla EO


I didn't use S8 tonight. I will apply the MSM powder (with oil) externally (topically) at night and take it internally during the day with water or juice. I think I will stick with 2000mg per day to begin with.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 3, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I have been using sulfur8 grease in my MN mix and use it about 3 times a week on my scalp. I haven't decided yet if I want to join the challenge but I would like to follow it for a while though, if that's okay?


 

Hey Aggie!! Been missing you around these parts!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 3, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Count me in
> 
> As I only have sulfur8 I will start with this (every 2 days). I also take MSM orally (1000 mcg everyday).
> If I have any allergic reaction or setback with sulfur8 I will tell you so I'll stop the challenge.
> ...


 


a_shoe_6307 said:


> I would like to join. I am going to use BT. I have also been taking MSM since October.
> 
> Starting pic


 


hair4romheaven said:


> I'm in... I have a little Bt left and will use s8 + MN until it gets warm because I cant do S8 in the summer.


 


Welcome to the challenge ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 3, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Update: I received my MSM the other day. For years I've taken 1,000 mg capsules. I'm taking 2 per day. Also, my sulfur powder came yesterday. Today, I added 1/2 teaspoon to my oil mix in an applicator bottle. I applied to my scalp and put S8 over it. This will be my regimen for the forseeable future. *By making my own MTG, the smell of* *sulfur is almost non-existent*. I should have thought of this years ago when I bought MTG for the first time!


 

When I use up the rest of my MTG, this is what I'll be doing from now on.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 3, 2010)

winnettag said:


> I'm not officially in this challenge, but I wanted to ask if you ladies think the MSM content of GNC Ultra Nourishair is enough to make a difference with hair growth? It has 500mg in it.


 


I would think it would be enough, especially considering it contains Boitin as well.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in for Monday...I used my sulfur mix and massaged for 15 min. On Tuesday, I massaged my scalp for 15 min. and today I plan to wash/dc my hair and reapply my sulfur mix.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 4, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in for Monday...I used my sulfur mix and massaged for 15 min. On Tuesday, I massaged my scalp for 15 min. and today I plan to wash/dc my hair and reapply my sulfur mix.



what's in your mix?


----------



## Sade' (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies, I just added my MSM to my water w/ a splash of lemon. I have already mixed up my other water bottle for lunch! So there u have it!


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, 
I used my S8 last night and I plan to use it tonight. But I have a question. Do you use your S8 only on your scalp or do you put in your hair too? 'cause I used it on scalp and hair and...its not greasy but a little sticky, I don't really like this sensation  erplexed 
It is the same for you? Maybe I am too heavy handed.

Milaydy


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 4, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hi,
> I used my S8 last night and I plan to use it tonight. But I have a question. Do you use your S8 only on your scalp or do you put in your hair too? 'cause I used it on scalp and hair and...its not greasy but a little sticky, I don't really like this sensation erplexed
> It is the same for you? Maybe I am too heavy handed.
> 
> Milaydy


 

I'm not using sulfur 8, but hopefully some of the oher ladies will chime in soon.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 4, 2010)

So, I'm SERIOUSLY mixing up some concoctions over here.  I thought I'd try mn, so I mixed it with bt, to turbo charge the remainder of my BT (I didn't think BT was doing much because I couldn't feel anything like I did when I was using mtg). So, when I STILL didn't feel much happening, and I didn't want to lose out on the benefits I felt I was getting with mtg, I added in a little mtg. Didn't want to put too much in because the smell is the main reason I switched.

Anyway, today I bought some rosemary essential oil and added a bit to my "sulfur mixture". Yeah uh, somebody should've told me how potent a few drops are.  I mixed in enough so that the rosemary smell is fairly potent. So I thought, shoot, I might as well add more mtg, since that smell probably wouldn't overpower the rosemary.  It didn't. Smells sort of minty but, I did feel tingles when I put it on. I'm happy with that (so far) even if it's only for psychological reasons.

I figure the mixture might have a drying effect but, no worries. I do daily scalp massages with jbco. We'll see what happens. At worse, I'll be a bald eagle within a week. At best, I'll have hair down to my knees within a week.  . Somebody pray for an over-ambitious mad scientist and I'll keep you posted. Hey, no risk, no reward. 

Oh, and btw, nobody better be offended by the "bald eagle" comment or I WILL go old skool and grab a switch! And I'm NOT afraid to use it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 4, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So, I'm SERIOUSLY mixing up some concoctions over here.  I thought I'd try mn, so I mixed it with bt, to turbo charge the remainder of my BT (I didn't think BT was doing much because I couldn't feel anything like I did when I was using mtg). So, when I STILL didn't feel much happening, and I didn't want to lose out on the benefits I felt I was getting with mtg, I added in a little mtg. Didn't want to put too much in because the smell is the main reason I switched.
> 
> Anyway, today I bought some rosemary essential oil and added a bit to my "sulfur mixture". Yeah uh, somebody should've told me how potent a few drops are.  I mixed in enough so that the rosemary smell is fairly potent. So I thought, shoot, I might as well add more mtg, since that smell probably wouldn't overpower the rosemary.  It didn't. Smells sort of minty but, I did feel tingles when I put it on. I'm happy with that (so far) even if it's only for psychological reasons.
> 
> ...


 




 I'm over here dying because you sound like me. Lord knows I have plenty concoctions of my own. I really need to start putting labels with the ingredients on them so I wont forget what I used.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm over here dying because you sound like me. Lord knows I have plenty concoctions of my own. I really need to start putting labels with the ingredients on them so I wont forget what I used.


 
I have turned into a mad scientist over here.  I have made labels for my concoctions just so that I can remember what's what.  I just made a skin cream.  Hmmm...?  What's next?


----------



## Jewell (Feb 4, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hi,
> I used my S8 last night and I plan to use it tonight. But I have a question. *Do you use your S8 only on your scalp or do you put in your hair too?* 'cause I used it on scalp and hair and...its not greasy but a little sticky, I don't really like this sensation  erplexed
> It is the same for you? Maybe I am too heavy handed.
> 
> Milaydy



Hi, Milaydy!  I have used S8 for years, and have NEVER applied it specifically to my hair.  Back when I used to wrap my relaxed hair  nightly before bed, if I had the S8 (or whatever other grease) on my scalp, it would end up on my hair.  It's just too heavy for that.  I only apply to my scalp and edges.  Some other lighter greases like BB Super Gro can be applied to hair, if you wish.  But S8 is almost like pure Vaseline in it's viscosity and thickness!
------------------
Otherwise, here's my chall. update: I applied my challenge products last night, and my scalp feels really good.  Can't wait to see how this helps my growth rate!


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've decided to mix my sulu max gro with olive oil creme/castor oil/coconut milk creme. So far thats been helping to keep my moisture balance during the day. 
Overnight i will still use sulu to the scalp seal with evoo and baggy.


----------



## Mari J (Feb 4, 2010)

Used kiwi strawberry Bee Mine! Hubby absolutely hate's the smell of it.  
My starting pic is in my siggie.


----------



## taj (Feb 5, 2010)

Update: 2/4 & 2/5 BT applied


----------



## LAURENCE (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi guys!
checking in.  So I used my self mixed msm oil mix three times this week and kept a plastic cap on when out in the cold (with my beret over it).  Today I took out my twist in front edges loose (I'm doing low manipulation styles using wigs).  My hair felt extremely dry despite using carrot creme oil and castor oil to moisturize during the week.  So I would like to know what are you ladies using as moisturizers to combat the drying effects of sulfur?  
I would like to use more natural creme like moisturizers whether home made or store bought.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been using my sulfur mix with oils everyday, no problems or dryness because I been sealing with argan oil.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey Aggie!! Been missing you around these parts!


 
Hey FL. I been missin' all of you ladies too. It feels so good to be back. I may not be as active as I was before but I will try to check in as often as possible.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hi,
> I used my S8 last night and I plan to use it tonight. But I have a question. Do you use your S8 only on your scalp or do you put in your hair too? 'cause I used it on scalp and hair and...its not greasy but a little sticky, I don't really like this sensation erplexed
> It is the same for you? Maybe I am too heavy handed.
> 
> Milaydy


 

I use sulfur 8 grease but I also use other things in my MN mix like a water-based moisturizer, a few ounces of carrier oils, and essential oils. I only ise it on my scalp, never my hair and I don't get a sticky feeling from it either. You really only need a little bit of it.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just checkin in---did my sulphur mix 3x this week!!! So far, i've been consistent for 2 weeks now! yayyy


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Hey FL. I been missin' all of you ladies too. It feels so good to be back. I may not be as active as I was before but I will try to check in as often as possible.


 

Glad to have you back, you look pretty in your siggy pic. How's the transition going?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 5, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Hi guys!
> checking in. So I used my self mixed msm oil mix three times this week and kept a plastic cap on when out in the cold (with my beret over it). Today I took out my twist in front edges loose (I'm doing low manipulation styles using wigs). My hair felt extremely dry despite using carrot creme oil and castor oil to moisturize during the week. So I would like to know what are you ladies using as moisturizers to combat the drying effects of sulfur?
> I would like to use more natural creme like moisturizers whether home made or store bought.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 


I apply my MTG/homemade sulfur mixture to my scalp only. I pour a little in my hands, rub them together and massage my scalp only. I do this several times, concentrating on the front then the back. I purposely try to avoid the rest of the hair. I'll use another oil like Hairveda or Afroveda for the ends. I also use HE LTR/Cantu Shea whenever I need extra moisture. I noticed the more ng I got the drier it became. However cowashing has helped tremendously.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> I have been using my sulfur mix with oils everyday, no problems or dryness because I been sealing with argan oil.


 

I've noticed my homemade oil doesn't leave my hair as dry as the MTG. I haven't tea rinsed since doing this routine for fear that it will become too dry. Are you still doing it? If so how is it working?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been applying my sulfur oil mix to my scalp and ends pretty much every night.  I apply it to my scalp and brush it through to distribute.  Then I hit my ends up with  a little bit more. 
Should I not do this?  Should I only use the sulfur on my scalp and use another oil on my length and ends?  I am having problems with tangling, shedding and breakage.  I am trying to figure out if its my hard water or if I am doing it to myself.  Is the sulfur good for my scalp but bad for my hair?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I've noticed my homemade oil doesn't leave my hair as dry as the MTG. I haven't tea rinsed since doing this routine for fear that it will become too dry. Are you still doing it? If so how is it working?


I still use  tea rinse but everyother week and it still making my hair soft. I don't know what is in MTG but it probably the oil that is not the same or thick as what we are mixing. Maybe there is too much alcohol in MTG. 
I'm using every oil I have jojoba,almond,castor,avocado,coconut. I also make sure I moisturize with some kind of shea butter or afroveda custurds.


----------



## grow (Feb 6, 2010)

hi ladies!

can i join? i've just ordered some bt last week.....i don't know when it'll get here, though, given the reports of really slow shipping i've read about....but when it arrives, i'll certainly be trying it!

hhg to all!


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I've been applying my sulfur oil mix to my scalp and ends pretty much every night.  I apply it to my scalp and brush it through to distribute.  Then I hit my ends up with  a little bit more.
> Should I not do this?  Should I only use the sulfur on my scalp and use another oil on my length and ends?  I am having problems with tangling, shedding and breakage.  I am trying to figure out if its my hard water or if I am doing it to myself.  Is the sulfur good for my scalp but bad for my hair?



I think I read that you should put the mix on the scalp not the length of the hair.  I think sulfur is drying on the ends of the hair.  Maybe just putting castor oil on the length would be better.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 6, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> can i join? i've just ordered some bt last week.....i don't know when it'll get here, though, given the reports of really slow shipping i've read about....but when it arrives, i'll certainly be trying it!
> 
> hhg to all!


 

You most certainly can. Welcome!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I've been applying my sulfur oil mix to my scalp and ends pretty much every night. I apply it to my scalp and brush it through to distribute. Then I hit my ends up with a little bit more.
> Should I not do this? Should I only use the sulfur on my scalp and use another oil on my length and ends? I am having problems with tangling, shedding and breakage. I am trying to figure out if its my hard water or if I am doing it to myself. Is the sulfur good for my scalp but bad for my hair?


 


Bigghair said:


> I think I read that you should put the mix on *the scalp not the length of the hair.* I think sulfur is drying on the ends of the hair. Maybe just putting castor oil on the length would be better.


 

That's true.
I think it depends on the concentration of sulfur also. I have the Afroveda Hibiscus Infusion that has sulfur in in. However I never have a problem putting it on the ends.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in, I did my touch up last tues. I have been using my homemade oil/ MTG daily. Today I sealed with Castor oil and my hair feels really moist and soft. Tomorrow I'll do a double tea rinse after prepooing with Amla and Shikakai oils.


----------



## Lebiya (Feb 6, 2010)

About how much MSM is enough to get good growth (when taken orally) daily ?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 6, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> About how much MSM is enough to get good growth (when taken orally) daily ?


 



I would say any where from 1000 to 2000 mg a day.


----------



## Lebiya (Feb 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I would say any where from 1000 to 2000 mg a day.


 

Thanks! 


Also, I know that MSM has a strong taste, do you think mixing it with  Pomegranate juice would work? ..would it counteract each other?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also, I know that MSM has a strong taste, do you think mixing it with Pomegranate juice would work? ..*would it counteract each other*?


 



I don't know why it would.
I can't speak on the regular powdered MSM, but I would mix my capsules in orange juice and didn't have any problems.


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 7, 2010)

okay, i need to gather up my starting pics


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't recall if Iposted a starting pic or not.  But here is where Iwas when I started this challenge.
ETA:  Second pic is from this morning.  I used to be below collarbone.  I've lost at least an inch from this setback.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in for the weekend. I have been taking my MSM orally. The sulfur 8 mix that I made stinks! I need to revisit this mix and try another blend. for now I use castor oil on my scalp and hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I can't recall if Iposted a starting pic or not. But here is where Iwas when I started this challenge.


 


Your hair is coming along nicely.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Checking in for the weekend. I have been taking my MSM orally. The sulfur 8 mix that I made stinks! I need to revisit this mix and try another blend. for now I use castor oil on my scalp and hair.


 


Maybe you could try adding some EO to mask the smell.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in sulfur/castor oil challenge and will be using both everyday. Today I did ayurveda conditioner wash, dc, leave in  and sulfur/castor oil mixture.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Maybe you could try adding some EO to mask the smell.



Sulfur 8 is SO strong. I think the ylang ylang that I added is what stinks! UGH I will try some other EO's, Thanks!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I have some Bee Mine and boundless tresses that I need to use. I also need to recover from having to cut my hair from heat damage in october  I need lenght! May I join this?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought this today from Dollar Tree.

**Hair serum complex 4oz *
*




* *Recommended for: Permed, relaxed, dry, bleached, abused or damaged hair scalp. *
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Instantly transforms dry, damaged, relaxed, weak hair to it's original condition. This unique formula helps restore lost oils. Smooths split ends. Adds volume and sheen. Our alcohol-free formula goes on smooth and dries tack-free. Controls frizzier, conditions and add sheen.[/FONT]





The ingredients are:.Aloe Vera Gel, Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium 7, Cetrimonium Chloride, Glycerine, Hydroxyethl, Cellulose, Guar Hydroxypropyl Diammonium Chloride, Oleth-20, Fragrance, Avocado Oil, Jojoba oil, EDTA, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Phosphoric Acid, Silk Amino Acids, Kertain Protein, Wheat Germ Oil, Yellow 5, Red 4.



I know some of the members here use this oil. Any reviews?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm in sulfur/castor oil challenge and will be using both everyday. Today I did ayurveda conditioner wash, dc, leave in and sulfur/castor oil mixture.


 


I love Castor oil in my hair. I think this will be the next oil I mix my sulfur in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

Honey-Dip said:


> Hi Ladies, I have some Bee Mine and boundless tresses that I need to use. I also need to recover from having to cut my hair from heat damage in october  I need lenght! May I join this?


 


By all means! Welcome!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I bought this today from Dollar Tree.
> 
> **Hair serum complex 4oz *
> *
> ...


 
It a great dollar store find. I used it once but can't give any report, I'm impatient but like any growth aid you got to give it time. I love this challenge no pressure and it's a year long. I think I said this already


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I bought this today from Dollar Tree.
> 
> **Hair serum complex 4oz *
> *
> ...



I saw that at dollar general but i didn't get it because i couldn't figure out which ingredient was supposed to be sulfur.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> It a great dollar store find. I used it once but can't give any report, I'm impatient but like any growth aid you got to give it time. I love this challenge *no pressure and it's a year long*. I think I said this already


 

Lol, yeah I did that on purpose. I actually said I was only joining one challenge this year, which is the BSL. However once I decided to add sulfur to my reggie I figured why not have a challenge? Plus I did a search and I don't think one has ever been done.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> I saw that at dollar general but i didn't get it because *i couldn't figure out which ingredient was supposed to be sulfur*.


 

Lol I was thinking the same thing. I actually looked up each ingredient and didn't see anything that resembled sulfur. I just smelled it and it doesn't even* smell* like sulfur.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I bought this today from Dollar Tree.
> 
> **Hair serum complex 4oz *
> *
> ...


 
Wow.  Sounds like a good find for $1.00!  But, uh...where IS the sulfur?


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow.  Sounds like a good find for $1.00!  But, uh...where IS the sulfur?



Maybe, the sulfur is not listed because it's an active ingredient. If you look at a jar of sulfur8, the sulfur is not listed with all the ingredients. They mention the sulfur as an "active ingredient" and then there are the "other ingredients". Maybe its the same for this product.

It's like that:

Active ingredient: sulfur

Other ingredients: petrolatum, lanolin...


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 7, 2010)

I am in castor oil challenge as well and almost out of my Beemine Sulfur growth mix...can I add Doctor's Best MSM to my castor oil and massage it into my scalp or is that sulfur only supposed to be oral?


----------



## NJoy (Feb 7, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Maybe, the sulfur is not listed because it's an active ingredient. If you look at a jar of sulfur8, the sulfur is not listed with all the ingredients. They mention the sulfur as an "active ingredient" and then there are the "other ingredients". Maybe its the same for this product.
> 
> It's like that:
> 
> ...


 
Gotcha!  Makes sense.


----------



## taj (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in: 2/6 & 2/7 BT applied to the scalp only.


----------



## taj (Feb 7, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> Question, if your sulfur isn't yellow and doesn't smell does that mean it isn't the right kind? I'm confused now cuz I've been reading stuff that says it should be yellow in colour and mine is white.  Also, I don't feel anything in terms of a tingle once I apply to my scalp  I'm thinking I may need another type of sulfur if I want to apply topically.  Any idea ladies?
> 
> *Also BT users, are there grains in the oil or is the MSM totally dissolved ?TIA*
> 
> In any case, I am still taking my MSM internally - I've now moved to taking it just before bed, along with my Biotin.




When I apply BT to my scalp it comes out in liquid form with no grains. However, I can't see what happens when it settles at the bottle because of the plastic container that it's stored in. I know that it must be shaken up well before each use.

I can't comment on the MSM powder, because I've never used it before.


----------



## taj (Feb 7, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> ^^ Thank you for the clarification! So, applying MSM will be a waste of time, because what I really need is sulfur???
> 
> *Can you add any insight on the Boundless Tresses?*



BT, short for Boundless Tresses is a topical growth aid that contains sulfur. It's applied to the scalp or scalp and hair. However, the key to BT is scalp application. It promotes growth and thickness. It was developed by ~SparklingFlames~ who is a member on this site. It worked for me, I gained both thickness and growth using it consistently.

The serum without fragrance is $18, with fragrance is $20 and the balm is $21. She has a promotion going on now that ends on 2/8 . Here is the site http://www.growthspecifics.com and the promotion code is LHCF19.


----------



## taj (Feb 7, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> *Does the BT contain sulfur? * Is MSM no use when applied topically?



BT does contain sulfur, it's one of the main ingredients.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Maybe, the sulfur is not listed because it's an active ingredient. If you look at a jar of sulfur8, the sulfur is not listed with all the ingredients. They mention the sulfur as an "active ingredient" and then there are the "other ingredients". Maybe its the same for this product.
> 
> It's like that:
> 
> ...


 

I was wondering about that, but I don't see it listed anywhere on the bottle.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I was wondering about that, but I don't see it listed anywhere on the bottle.


 
Flowinlocks looking at the bottle is the company name Sulfur, then it say hair serum?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> Flowinlocks looking at the bottle is *the company* *name Sulfur*, then it say hair serum?


 


Yes that's it! Sulfur Solutions is the *company* name.erplexed 

Ok , but why have this name if it doesn't actually contain sulfur??

I wonder if their other products contain sulfur?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yes that's it! Sulfur Solutions is the *company* name.erplexed
> 
> Ok , but why have this name if it doesn't actually contain sulfur??
> 
> I wonder if their other products contain sulfur?


 
Right  fake out to get us to buy it!


----------



## LAURENCE (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> I have been using my sulfur mix with oils everyday, no problems or dryness because I been sealing with argan oil.



Is argan oil as moisturizing as castor oil?  I was also baggying my head when I went running.  I don't know if the sweat mixed with sulfur may have added to the dryness.  I only put the sulfur mix on my scalp, not the length of the hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> Right fake out to get us to buy it!


 


"Shrugs" well in that case I'm glad it was only a buck.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Is argan oil as moisturizing as castor oil? I was also baggying my head when I went running. I don't know if the sweat mixed with sulfur may have added to the dryness. I only put the sulfur mix on my scalp, not the length of the hair.


 
Yes it is, my hair is very soft. I had been sitting on it for a while. It very silky to me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Ladies I have been meaning to share my experience with relaxing since using the sulfur on my scalp. I stopped using it a week before my relaxer and still had an adverse reaction. The problem was I cowashed it out instead of using shampoo. My relaxer burned much faster and I also had areas that were under processed. My relaxer never burns till it's almost time to rinse and sometimes not even then. I did my research, *thought* I took the necessary precautions, I even read where a member on BHM lost a patch of hair from not washing the sulfur out first. The others complained of burning and under processing. *I knew all of this* and still half stepped, trying to be lazy. I basically was underestimating how damaging the effects of sulfur and lye could be when mixed. Thank God I didn't have any breakage. Just burning and a little shedding that Motions CPR quickly got under control. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't at least cowashed.

For all the newbies to sulfur on the scalp that relax, make sure you wash it *COMPLETELY* out of your hair at least week before your touch up. And wait at least a week after before you start back using it. 

Hopefully this information will help someone from having a setback or scalp burns. My hair is doing fine and I still have no breakage or shedding and I'm thankful. I will definitely follow this rule the next time  and not take any unecessary risks.
HHG ladies

ETA: I also placed a precaution in the op.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 8, 2010)

My BT will be here today or tomorrow.  I can't wait to get started.  I have still been taking my MSM pills and will continue while using the BT.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey ladies!

*Welcome back Aggie!! You were missed. *

I canerowed all my hair back barring a twisted fringe (bang) and will be wearing my hair like this for at least a week under hats and headwraps - point is, my hair will be undercover so I don't mind using the rest of my MSM scalp oil mix cause no one will be able to see the little grains (they look like dandruff...)

Still taking my MSM orally every day.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in: applied my sulfur mixture, moisturized and sealed my hair last night before going to bed. I also did a 15 min. scalp massage and boy did that feel heavenly.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

I just did a scalp massage myself with Shikakai oil.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job ladies! 
That's 1 week down and a million more to go.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ladies I have been meaning to share my experience with relaxing since using the sulfur on my scalp. I stopped using it a week before my relaxer and still had an adverse reaction. The problem was I cowashed it out instead of using shampoo. My relaxer burned much faster and I also had areas that were under processed. My relaxer never burns till it's almost time to rinse and sometimes not even then. I did my research, *thought* I took the necessary precautions, I even read where a member on BHM lost a patch of hair from not washing the sulfur out first. The others complained of burning and under processing. *I knew all of this* and still half stepped, trying to be lazy. I basically was underestimating how damaging the effects of sulfur and lye could be when mixed. Thank God I didn't have any breakage. Just burning and a little shedding that Motions CPR quickly got under control. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't at least cowashed.
> 
> For all the newbies to sulfur on the scalp that relax, make sure you wash it *COMPLETELY* out of your hair at least week before your touch up. And wait at least a week after before you start back using it.
> 
> ...



Just to be on the safe side.....I will stop 2 weeks before relaxing so that I can get two washes in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Just to be on the safe side.....I will stop 2 weeks before relaxing so that I can get two washes in.


 

It def. can't hurt.


----------



## trevprit (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, just kinda unofficially joining/following along.  Already subscribed, just taking of note of advice and progress, etc.

I hesitated to join because I don't have a camera to take pictures and also because I'm concerned about the sulfur smell if I had mixed my own.

I was interested in the Claudie's Scalp Elixir (since I want to kind of unofficially participate) because her fotki says it has NO sulfur smell.

I'm hesitating ordering because there is no ingredient list.  Is there anyone in this thread who could give me an ingredient list, I feel weird ordering something where I'm not completely sure of what's in it.

I hope that's okay too fast, and again, I'm following the thread and hope everybody reaches their goals.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

trevprit said:


> Hi ladies, just kinda unofficially joining/following along. Already subscribed, just taking of note of advice and progress, etc.
> 
> I hesitated to join because I don't have a camera to take pictures and also because I'm concerned about the sulfur smell if I had mixed my own.
> 
> ...


 


My homemade mixture doesn't smell, it's the MTG that stinks. As far as the ingredients for the Claudie's, this is all I could find in her Fotki,

Scalp Elixir Includes but not limited to: Coconut Oil, Sunflower Oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Sulphur, Lavender, Peppermint, Rosemary essential oils. Scalp Elixir is formulated to be used on the scalp only.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in...made a new sulfur mix that I love! Smells much better. I applied it to my edges only. And I took my msm powder today! 

Thx for the suggestion Flowinlocks


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2010)

officially out of msm.  gotta get more tomorrow. been taking 6-8g a day.  Wow.  I need a wholesaler.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Checking in...made a new sulfur mix that I love! Smells much better. I applied it to my edges only. And I took my msm powder today!
> 
> Thx for the suggestion Flowinlocks


 

No problem, I'm glad you found something that works.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> officially out of msm.  gotta get more tomorrow. been taking 6-8g a day.  Wow.  I need a wholesaler.


What does 6-8 grams equate to? Gimme that in teaspoons or tblspoons pls? Sorry!  Just curious if I am taking enough to see a change.
Do u add it to a full bottle of water or juice? I am so not good with measurements.
What brand do u use?

How has it worked for u? Growth?

TIA!


----------



## Pooks (Feb 9, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> I canerowed all my hair back barring a twisted fringe (bang) and will be wearing my hair like this for at least a week under hats and headwraps - point is, my hair will be undercover so I don't mind using the rest of my MSM scalp oil mix cause no one will be able to see the little grains (they look like dandruff...)


 
For some reason I decided to add rosemary, thyme and lavendar essential oils (5 drops of each) to my scalp oil mixture.  My scalp was not impressed  - sore and irritated.  

I'll be washing my hair tonight and diluting the mixture with alot more olive oil and then I'll try again later this week.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 9, 2010)

Applied my sulfur mix to my scalp a little after midnite so that kinda means today  I won't be applying any tonight. But I did take my msm powder today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 9, 2010)

I did an all day cond. session with ORS. tonight I'll seal with LTR leave in, Hairveda Shikakai oil and my homemade sulfur mixture.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 9, 2010)

Nevermind...found answer =)


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 10, 2010)

Just did a scalp massage with MTG and sealed with Castor oil.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 11, 2010)

Just oiled my scalp with Claudie's scalp elixir


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm still waiting for my bt which has sulfur in it, but may be waiting quite a while.....

i did order the sulfur Flowinglocks posted the link to at americarx, but that will take maybe 20 days to get here....

in the meantime, i just found out that john masters' organic deep scalp treatment has what they call "soluble sulfur" in it.

*anybody ever heard of that? also, are there any mega tek users who are also using these sulfur products?* 

anyhoo, that's being shipped from london, so it should get here hopefully by next week then i will officially begin!

hhg!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 11, 2010)

I almost forgot about my Surge Hair creme.  I used that last night.  That nipped my dryness right in the bud.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 11, 2010)

pookiwah said:


> For some reason I decided to add rosemary, thyme and lavendar essential oils (5 drops of each) to my scalp oil mixture.  My scalp was not impressed  - sore and irritated.
> 
> I'll be washing my hair tonight and diluting the mixture with alot more olive oil and then I'll try again later this week.



I think the measurement might have been too much. Thyme is strong. try
3 drops of rosemary oil, 3 drops of lavender oil, 2 drops of thyme oil, 2 drops of cedarwood oil, 4 teaspoons of grapeseed oil and half teaspoon of jojoba oil. This should last about 2 weeks.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 11, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm still waiting for my bt which has sulfur in it, but may be waiting quite a while.....
> 
> i did order the sulfur Flowinglocks posted the link to at americarx, but that will take maybe 20 days to get here....
> 
> ...


 


I just went that site, wow they have some yummy looking products.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Got my BT today!  It was frozen solid because it had been sitting in the mailbox all day in 30 degree weather.  So I warmed it up and got to work.  I was very happy with the fast shipping.  It did not take long at all to get it in the mail.  Used it and did a mini scalp massage.  I also took my MSM.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 12, 2010)

I usually go every other day with the scalp elixir but tonight I said what the heck and did it again tonight.


----------



## yardyspice (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been following this thread and got inspired to try MTG which was a big stinky mistake. I decided instead make my own sulfur growth aid by mixing De La Cruz Pomada De Azufre, which is an acne cream, with jojoba oil and evoo. I'll post updates.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and Wednesday, I did two 15 minute scalp massages both days.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 12, 2010)

yardyspice said:


> I've been following this thread and got inspired to try MTG which was a big stinky mistake. I decided instead make my own sulfur growth aid by mixing* De La Cruz Pomada De Azufre*, which is an acne cream, with jojoba oil and evoo. I'll post updates.


 
 i have this (for acne).  Doesn't the graininess of it bother you?  I am afraid to put it on my scalp.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 12, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I think the measurement might have been too much. Thyme is strong. try
> 3 drops of rosemary oil, 3 drops of lavender oil, 2 drops of thyme oil, 2 drops of cedarwood oil, 4 teaspoons of grapeseed oil and half teaspoon of jojoba oil. This should last about 2 weeks.


 
Thanks girlie.  I realised my scalp didn't like the combo of the MSM oil AND the EOs together, I'm not sure I will continue with the oil, I'm still taking my MSM orally every day.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I will be doing the same thing.  The sulfur smell is a little overwhelming for me to do it every night.  Plus I am hoping my patients aren't going "what's that smell?" to me today.  



Mzz Mac said:


> *I usually go every other day* with the scalp elixir but tonight I said what the heck and did it again tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 12, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Thanks girlie. I realised my scalp didn't like the combo of the MSM oil AND the EOs together, I'm not sure I will continue with the oil, I'm still taking my MSM orally every day.


 




Could your mix be too strong? EOs are very potent and only a few drops are needed.


----------



## yardyspice (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually, the one I bought yesterday is creamy. I tried my mixture last night and got a little bit of a headache at first although it went away I am going to dilute it more. I am happy to say no soreness on my scalp and my hair was still soft from my cowash.



LaidBak said:


> i have this (for acne).  Doesn't the graininess of it bother you?  I am afraid to put it on my scalp.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in... greased my scalp with my sulfur mix. Taking my msm powder daily.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 12, 2010)

Too lazy to browse previous posts. Guilty as charged. Have mercy, ladies. (That post etiquette thread was hilarious!!) 

Just wondering if anyone is using the new sulfur8 lite.  I hate the smell of sulfur8.  Remember it from back in the day. Looked and it has 2% sulfur as the main ingredient.  The new sulfur8 lite has a more pleasant scent and still has 2% sulfur as the main ingredient.  I'm thinking of using this with MN.  Anyone have any comments to share regarding this?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Too lazy to browse previous posts. Guilty as charged. Have mercy, ladies. (That post etiquette thread was hilarious!!)
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is using the new sulfur8 lite. I hate the smell of sulfur8. Remember it from back in the day. Looked and it has 2% sulfur as the main ingredient. The new sulfur8 lite has a more pleasant scent and still has 2% sulfur as the main ingredient. I'm thinking of using this with MN. Anyone have any comments to share regarding this?


 

I haven't used it, but my sis. does almost everyday with no problems. She says she loves the smell and it makes her scalp feel good.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 12, 2010)

The smell of Sulfur 8 is not bad at all. My old mix had Ylang Ylang which I did not like. I can't wait to use up this Ylang Ylang EO. The smell is horrible IMO.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 12, 2010)

Ladies how much MSM powder do you mix into your water/juice? I want to make sure I am not using too much water/juice in my mix.


----------



## yardyspice (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone use msm in their conditioner to cowash? I saw on Qhemet's site that it can be good topically:


Q: What is MSM sulfur and why is it in your products?
A: Qhemet Biologics is proud to be the first and original product line for highly textured hair to contain active MSM sulfur! Hair sulfur levels are susceptible to external influences, particularly from hair chemical straighteners which significantly lower sulfur content. Sulfur deficient hair is slow growing, dry and brittle. The use of Qhemet Biologics hair products, which contain active, bioavailable MSM sulfur, restore sulfur levels at the bulb for absorption by cystein and methionine, two of the sulfur bearing amino acids in hair that are responsible for hair growth, tensile strength and texture. The molecular structure of MSM sulfur is small enough to penetrate the dermal layers of the scalp. Once sulfur is restored at the hair formation level, the emerging new growth is softer, stronger and richer in color. Many users of Qhemet Biologics products notice a marked improvement in the overall health, softness and growth rate of their hair. Kinky, coily and curly hair is restored to its natural, healthy state.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never tried it but I have some capsules I'm trying to find a use for. My only concern is the grittiness.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

I use some sulfur 8 hair grease I have, I love the menthol it very stimulating.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all I would like to join I using Sulfue 8 and MN mixer with oils picture at bottom .


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 13, 2010)

@ Sade'  I mix sulfur 8 and MN and oils once a week and spray sulfur 8 spray 2x a week the other days I use Bt and MN.
I also mix my MSM powder in my OJ along with liquid silica
I have an essential oil mix i add a little MSM in that as well.


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

Applied BT today!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 13, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hi all I would like to join I using Sulfue 8 and MN mixer with oils picture at bottom .


 

Gotcha! Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *Challengers:*
> 
> *Flowinlocks*
> *Queen Earth*
> ...




oops, didn't mean to quote.


----------



## kareflow (Feb 13, 2010)

Just checking in.... made a new sulfur mix with megatek, mtg, mn and castor oil. Doing a 6 month stretch and currently 2 months post. Will be wigging it for the next 4 months


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 14, 2010)

I just applied my scalp elixir for the third time this week before my wash day which is going to be today later on when I wake up (it's after midnight so I had to say today but it is still saturday night for me.).


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 14, 2010)

Great thread ladies! I got the okay from my OB to take MSM, which I was initially taking for a bad knee, and to apply sulfur based product on the scalp. 

I have AfroVeda Hibiscus Oil which to my surprise has sulfur in it; it smells wonderful by the way . I'm going to try this 2x a week.

Since I missed the deadline and can't post hair pics I'll be unofficially in this challenge.


----------



## SVT (Feb 14, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> flowinlocks said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this today from Dollar Tree.
> ...



The sulfur is within the amino acids within the aloe vera.

http://www.crohns.net/Miva/nutridata/Aloe_Vera_Nutritional_Data.shtml

I drink aloe vera juice daily, straight-no-chaser! 

I also use it on my scalp occasionally.

I began using it a scalp treatment because Surge14 was being discontinued and I needed a replacement. I learned the mucopolysaccharides in Surge14 are also found in aloe vera. I used it as a treatment a couple of years ago but I was not consistent. I started again a few days ago and I seem to be more consistent and enthusiastic this time around. 

I'm loving aloe vera! It's an ancient plant native to *AFRICA*, baby!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 14, 2010)

SVT said:


> The sulfur is within the amino acids within the aloe vera.
> 
> http://www.crohns.net/Miva/nutridata/Aloe_Vera_Nutritional_Data.shtml
> 
> ...


 



What kind of results were you getting?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 14, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> Great thread ladies! I got the okay from my OB to take MSM, which I was initially taking for a bad knee, and to apply sulfur based product on the scalp.
> 
> I have AfroVeda Hibiscus Oil which to my surprise has sulfur in it; it smells wonderful by the way . I'm going to try this 2x a week.
> 
> Since I missed the deadline and can't post hair pics I'll be unofficially in this challenge.


 


No deadline, you can still join if you like and post your pic. later.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2010)

I used my sulfur and oils mix on my scalp after DCing.


----------



## SVT (Feb 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> What kind of results were you getting?



I didn't use it over a long time frame to notice results in growth but I think it made my scalp environment more conducive to growth. I should have stuck with it. 

I'm using it currently, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2010)

SVT said:


> The sulfur is within the amino acids within the aloe vera.
> 
> http://www.crohns.net/Miva/nutridata/Aloe_Vera_Nutritional_Data.shtml
> 
> ...


Aloe vera juice tried it  Do it cleanse you?


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

checking in! almost out of my beemine so I am ordering more as we speak


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 14, 2010)

Just did my tea rinse. Now I'm sitting with HH LTR and AM. I'll apply my homemade sulfur mixture later.


ETA: My hair feels so buttery soft after this combo.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 14, 2010)

Did a DC yesterday morning and used the BT this morning.  Still taking my MSM.  Still hanging in there.


----------



## SVT (Feb 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> Aloe vera juice tried it  Do it cleanse you?



Nope. I was already cleansed before I started. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9907774&postcount=12

.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2010)

SVT said:


> Nope. I was already cleansed before I started.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9907774&postcount=12
> 
> .


 
 that was good one!


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 14, 2010)

just took my msm and used my S8 for today.

Milaydy


----------



## Sade' (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking In...took my MSM powder & I will be applying my mix to my scalp today.


----------



## YankeeCandle (Feb 15, 2010)

My scalp started flaking recently and I didn't want to resort to the same old active ingredients in drugstore

I made my few-times-a -year pilgrimage to the Black-marketed Asian BSS a ways from my house, an happened to see in the dandruff care section all the sulfur items. I bought Glover's Imperial Dandruff Control Medicine (2.5% sulphur).

Then today I come across this thread (I had no idea sulfur was a growth aid!). 

So, even though it's maketed to control flakes, I presume the active ingredient will still have the same growth benefits as sulfur apparently has...?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 15, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> My scalp started flaking recently and I didn't want to resort to the same old active ingredients in drugstore
> 
> I made my few-times-a -year pilgrimage to the Black-marketed Asian BSS a ways from my house, an happened to see in the dandruff care section all the sulfur items. I bought Glover's Imperial Dandruff Control Medicine (2.5% sulphur).
> 
> ...


----------



## YankeeCandle (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, I sure will join you! Thank you for the invitation. 

I will use up this bottle of Glover's before trying other forms of sulfur.

I hope to massage my scalp with it 2x a week, but that's only if I can wash that often (usually I wash once a week). It also has such a strong smell, that I felt I needed shampoo instead of a condish-wash, and I don't like to shampoo too often.


----------



## taj (Feb 15, 2010)

BT applied!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 15, 2010)

I did a prepoo with amla oils, ayurveda conditioner wash, biotion, ytc conditioner, wheatgerm, dc with ytc mask, redken leave in, satuate wet scalp with sulfur/castor oil mix.


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2010)

it's been 17 days and i'm still waiting for the boundless tresses to arrive......


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 15, 2010)

applied my homemade sulfur mixture last night and did a 15 min. scalp massage on each side.


----------



## Silkycoils (Feb 15, 2010)

I would like to join.   I'm currently weaved up and will be until around June.  I will be using Sulfur 8 and my own sulfur mix (sulfur powder, avocado oil, castor oil).


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been back n forth on this challenge. Finally read the entire thread yesterday. I have some sulfur products on the way. Beemine's Growth Serum (strawberry kiwi) and Claudie's Scalp Elixir (mango papaya). I have already been using Claudies Hairline & Temple Balm with success.  My edges are just so fragile (years of back to back to back...braids) I will baby them forever.

So my plan? Alternate use of Claudie's and Beemine a month at a time.  Use 3x/week.  I want to take my picture at the end of the challenge . Let me explain why.  The first week of Jan 2011 I plan to become fully natural. So I thought it would make more sense to measure my new growth (unstretched bc I plan to wear my hair curly 99.9% of the time once natural) prior to using the products then again in June and finally once I do my bc.  Will that work flowinlocks? I hope so.  If so, I can measure tomorrow because my hair is airdrying in a bun right now.  I'm guessing it is between 3.5-4 inches of new growth bc this entire HHJ I've been getting exactly 1/2 inch a month, no more, no less.

2/16/10--3.5 inches of new growth unstretched


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

Shay you and i are in the same boat I am getting .5 inches a month to the TEE!! GRRRRR I want more!!!! LOL I am 6mtnhs post and am getting tired of wigs. I think I may be a straight hair natural with spiral twist here and there. I think I am 4B and my shrinkage is killer. I don't plan on chopping any time soon.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 15, 2010)

I've added aloe vera to my mtg to keep moisture at my scalp. I just spent saturday doing an ApHogee treatment and then deep conditioning my hair. I couldn't resist taking a peek at my hair with my "towel measuring" (like in my siggy pics) and am thrilled to find that I've crossed the towel line. Grow talked me into saying something. I was going to wait until the end of this month so that I can put my month-end pics with it, and that's what I'm going to do (so don't hit me with "this post is worthless without pics). Just wanted to say that I think the mtg is working wonders for me. I've been pretty consistent with it in one form or anther.

I started off with MTG because BT was taking too long to show up and I was anxious to get started. It took about 3 weeks to get the BT. When it came, I switched to it instead of MTG (end of jan). I couldn't "feel" anything and thought it wasn't working so, I added MN to turbo boost. Still didn't "feel" like anything was happening so I added MTG to the mix and stuck with that until I ran out last week. Since, i've switched back to using MTG. 

I'm giving credit to mtg but would like to replace the stinky stuff with something that works just as well. I was thinking of switching to Mega Tek/aloe mix but, I have a feeling I should just stick with what's working.

I promise pics at the end of the month but may post one the next time I wash my hair (likely tomorrow night). [ok, Grow? lol] I'm VERY pleased with the pace that my hair is growing.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Shay you and i are in the same boat I am getting .5 inches a month to the TEE!! GRRRRR I want more!!!! LOL I am 6mtnhs post and am getting tired of wigs. I think I may be a straight hair natural with spiral twist here and there. I think I am 4B and my shrinkage is killer. I don't plan on chopping any time soon.


 
When I chop I will be 18 months post so I'm not sure it will be too big of a big chop. My shrinkage is out of this world too--the fact that I'm telaxed and airdry adds to this. I believe I'm a 3c/4a/4b.  I've never had long hair though. My longest has been SL. I'm hoping with the growth aids I will be able to pull my hair back into a bun or pony. If not I might go crazy . Although I've had the bob look in the past which is cute.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 15, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> Yes, I sure will join you! Thank you for the invitation.
> 
> I will use up this bottle of Glover's before trying other forms of sulfur.
> 
> I hope to massage my scalp with it 2x a week, but that's only if I can wash that often (usually I wash once a week). It also has such a strong smell, that I felt I needed shampoo instead of a condish-wash, and I don't like to shampoo too often.


 

Adding you to the list, welcome!!





Silkycoils said:


> I would like to join.  I'm currently weaved up and will be until around June. I will be using Sulfur 8 and my own sulfur mix (sulfur powder, avocado oil, castor oil).


 


Welcome to the challenge!




Shay72 said:


> I've been back n forth on this challenge. Finally read the entire thread yesterday. I have some sulfur products on the way. Beemine's Growth Serum (strawberry kiwi) and Claudie's Scalp Elixir (mango papaya). I have already been using Claudies Hairline & Temple Balm with success. My edges are just so fragile (years of back to back to back...braids) I will baby them forever.
> 
> So my plan? Alternate use of Claudie's and Beemine a month at a time. Use 3x/week. I want to take my picture at the end of the challenge . Let me explain why. The first week of Jan 2011 I plan to become fully natural. So I thought it would make more sense to measure my new growth (unstretched bc I plan to wear my hair curly 99.9% of the time once natural) prior to using the products then again in June and finally once I do my bc. *Will that work flowinlocks*? I hope so. If so, I can measure tomorrow because my hair is airdrying in a bun right now. I'm guessing it is between 3.5-4 inches of new growth bc this entire HHJ I've been getting exactly 1/2 inch a month, no more, no less.


 


 Yeah I'm pretty easy... How about a *pic.* of that ng.






NJoy said:


> I've added aloe vera to my mtg to keep moisture at my scalp. I just spent saturday doing an ApHogee treatment and then deep conditioning my hair. I couldn't resist taking a peek at my hair with my "towel measuring" (like in my siggy pics) and am thrilled to find that I've crossed the towel line. Grow talked me into saying something. I was going to wait until the end of this month so that I can put my month-end pics with it, and that's what I'm going to do (so don't hit me with "this post is worthless without pics). Just wanted to say that I think the mtg is working wonders for me. I've been pretty consistent with it in one form or anther.
> 
> I started off with MTG because BT was taking too long to show up and I was anxious to get started. It took about 3 weeks to get the BT. When it came, I switched to it instead of MTG (end of jan). I couldn't "feel" anything and thought it wasn't working so, I added MN to turbo boost. Still didn't "feel" like anything was happening so I added MTG to the mix and stuck with that until I ran out last week. Since, i've switched back to using MTG.
> 
> ...


 


I think I'm starting to see some growth from the MTG also. I'm wondering if it would work the same of I poured some of the Cade oil off and replaced it with something that smells better. I know some of the ladies do this already, however I don't know if affects the strength.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yeah I'm pretty easy... How about a *pic.* of that ng.


 
I will try but getting a pic is so stressful . I figured once I do my bc I can get my mama to take that pic or someone at work (they know about my hair obsession ).  This ng one I will have to do all by myself.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 15, 2010)

For the ladies who are in braids or weaves, please try to post a starting pic in between installs.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will try but getting a pic is so stressful . I figured once I do my bc I can get my mama to take that pic or someone at work (they know about my hair obsession ). This ng one I will have to do all by myself.


 

I added you to the list, welcome to the challenge. Just add your starting measurements to your reggie.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in! Just applied my mix to my scalp and taking MSM orally 2xs daily.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been taking MSM internally for a little over 10 weeks now.  I stopped conditioning my hair as frequently as before and began using Qhemet products which contain MSM.  

Anyway I'm just checking in to say that my hair definitely feels softer/smoother to the touch and is a little more manageable.  It hasn't changed my 4b texture, my strands just have a more silken feel to them, it's nice.


----------



## grow (Feb 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Adding you to the list, welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what's the Cade oil? thanks ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Adding you to the list, welcome!!
> 
> I think I'm starting to see some growth from the MTG also. I'm wondering if it would work the same of I poured some of the Cade oil off and replaced it with something that smells better. I know some of the ladies do this already, however I don't know if affects the strength.


 
Here's what I've read about cade oil "Unadulterated cade oil is one of the best remedies for hair loss, dandruff, hair weakened by dyeing and bleaching, and skin eruptions"  (source http://www.aromatherapybible.com/cade.php)

Also, planning to wash tonight so, hint taken.  Kids are back at school today so, mtg while working from home today.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 16, 2010)

Speaking of MTG, I want to share something funny. I didn't know what to expect when I first purchased it, after reading so many posts about it and then seeing the horse pics on the label, it seemed like a miracle grow. At the very least, it seemed really industrial because of the smell. When I first applied it and it started dripping down my neck and shoulders, I freaked out, worrying that I would grow hair on my shoulders.  So I jumped in the shower immediately trying to get the oil off and then worried that the oily water running down my body would cause hair to grow on my body.  Talk about trippin! And I couldn't say anything to dh because I didn't want him to know I'm using horse products to grow my hair.  

Thought I'd share. I LMBO every time I think about how I was freaking out. D'oh!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2010)

grow said:


> what's the Cade oil? thanks ladies!


 




Cade oil is the carrier oil for MTG. It's actually what gives it it's funky odor.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Speaking of MTG, I want to share something funny. I didn't know what to expect when I first purchased it, after reading so many posts about it and then seeing the horse pics on the label, it seemed like a miracle grow. At the very least, it seemed really industrial because of the smell. When I first applied it and it started dripping down my neck and shoulders, I freaked out, worrying that I would grow hair on my shoulders.  So I jumped in the shower immediately trying to get the oil off and then worried that the oily water running down my body would cause hair to grow on my body.  Talk about trippin! And I couldn't say anything to dh because I didn't want him to know I'm using horse products to grow my hair.
> 
> Thought I'd share. I LMBO every time I think about how I was freaking out. D'oh!!


 



Yeah that's pretty funny, but hey you never know......Just my luck I would grow a mane down my back.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2010)

I used MTG last night, tonight I'll use my homemade mixture.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 16, 2010)

It just dawned on me that I need a touch-up.  I'm gonna stop my external sulfur until after I relax.  I will continue taking my MSM.  I'll most likely relax this Sunday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> It just dawned on me that I need a touch-up. I'm gonna stop my external sulfur until after I relax. I will continue taking my MSM. I'll most likely relax this Sunday.


 

Make sure you shampoo your hair today or tommorrow.


----------



## grow (Feb 16, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> It just dawned on me that I need a touch-up. I'm gonna stop my external sulfur until after I relax. I will continue taking my MSM. I'll most likely relax this Sunday.


 
Thanks LaidBak, you brought up a good question:

how many days/weeks before perm should we stop external and/or internal sulfur and

how many days/weeks after can we re-start with them?

thanks ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

My Beemine arrived today. I did a test on my hand as suggested on the bottle and it was fine. I put it on my scalp and I wouldn't say it itches but maybe what I feel is it "working".


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 16, 2010)

just put MN + S8 on scalp ohhh so tingly!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2010)

grow said:


> Thanks LaidBak, you brought up a good question:
> 
> how many days/weeks before perm should we stop external and/or internal sulfur and
> 
> ...


 





No problem with internal, see this post for external.


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi ladies :waving:!

I'm in!! Last night I used Afroveda Hibiscus Oil on my scalp and massaged for a few minutes. I also took my MSM .


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday....I did a 20 min. scalp massage and will cw my hair this morning when I return from the gym.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 17, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> Hi ladies :waving:!
> 
> I'm in!! Last night I used Afroveda Hibiscus Oil on my scalp and massaged for a few minutes. I also took my MSM .


 




I got you, welcome!!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 17, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Make sure you shampoo your hair today or tommorrow.


 
  Just came from having my hair washed. MAde an appointment to relax on Saturday.



grow said:


> Thanks LaidBak, you brought up a good question:
> how many days/weeks before perm should we stop external and/or internal sulfur and
> how many days/weeks after can we re-start with them?
> thanks ladies!


 
When i was using BT regularly I would stop one week prior and then resume 1 week later after first wash.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in. Took my msm doses for the day.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Stopping by to drop of this "cross the towel" pic. Ok. Not a lot but good since my last pic in my siggy. Very impromptu. Stretched section of my hair. I still have lots to go to really be across the line since I'm layered but, a personal milestone.

Also have to say, very quickly that I'm having some sort of itchy reaction. I think to the spirulina I'm taking. Also, I did a braidout yesterday and the oil from mtg was all over my shoulders. Not only did my scalp feel tight this morning (as it has before), but the skin that had contact with the oil. It's all good now but, I thought that was worth mentioning. I'm taking a break from the spirulina and may take a break from the mtg (mainly because I read on the bottle that continued use may have "adverse affects". or something to that effect). Headed out to take my daughter to gymnastics class. It's right next to the store that sells Mega Tek. Hmmmm....

Still taking msm also. Here's the pic.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Just came from having my hair washed. MAde an appointment to relax on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> When i was using BT regularly I would stop one week prior and then resume 1 week later after first wash.


 
Hey LaidBak, you are keeping up really good being overseas. When I was active duty alot of military ladies just fail and let their hair go. That was not me either. Keep it up.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in.  Not sure how much growth I've gotten, but my scalp is itching like crazy, which usually mean growth for me, since starting BT.  Did my BT scalp massage tonight and took my MSM.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 18, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Stopping by to drop of this "cross the towel" pic. Ok. Not a lot but good since my last pic in my siggy. Very impromptu. Stretched section of my hair. I still have lots to go to really be across the line since I'm layered but, a personal milestone.
> 
> Also have to say, very quickly that I'm having some sort of itchy reaction. I think to the spirulina I'm taking. Also, I did a braidout yesterday and the oil from mtg was all over my shoulders. Not only did my scalp feel tight this morning (as it has before), but the skin that had contact with the oil. It's all good now but, I thought that was worth mentioning. I'm taking a break from the spirulina and may take a break from the mtg (mainly because I read on the bottle that continued use may have "adverse affects". or something to that effect). Headed out to take my daughter to gymnastics class. It's right next to the store that sells Mega Tek. Hmmmm....
> 
> Still taking msm also. Here's the pic.


 

Looks like you're making nice progress in a short amount of time. Congrats. Thanks for the heads up on the MTG. I try to keep it concentrated to my scalp only.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 18, 2010)

I did my scalp massage with MTG last night. Today I'll rinse it out and dc.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 18, 2010)

ltown said:


> Hey LaidBak, you are keeping up really good being overseas. When I was active duty alot of military ladies just fail and let their hair go. That was not me either. Keep it up.


 
Oh no, I have never let my hair go.  NEVER!  LoL!!  This was the year I wanted to make APL and go back to my sweetie with some swangin' hair.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in! MSM Powder


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2010)

I did a wash, dc and castor/sulfur oil mix last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2010)

About to apply beemine to my scalp


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 19, 2010)

Applied Afroveda Hibiscus Oil to scalp and took MSM!


----------



## taj (Feb 19, 2010)

BT applied!!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 19, 2010)

Did a wash, protein trtmt, dc, and applied my sulfur/castor mix to my scalp last night. Took my msm powder this morning. I'll take another dose of msm after lunch.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 19, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> Applied Afroveda Hibiscus Oil to scalp and took MSM!


Glad to know MSM can still be taken while pregnant.


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 19, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Glad to know MSM can still be taken while pregnant.



Me too! I stopped immediately when I found out I was pregnant until I cleared it with my OB. She said not to take more than 1000 mg per day and I'll be fine. I started taking it for my knee issues and I haven't seen any super growth from it but my new growth seems to be more manageable.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally got around to dcing. Tonight I'll use my homemade mixture.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2010)

How'd that MegaTek hop into my car? I was driving, looked over at my passenger seat and lo behold, there was a bottle of MegaTek peeking out of a bag. Hmmmm...? It would be rude of me to leave it in the car. I think it's homeless. So I invited it in to hang out with my haircare products. Hopefully it feels at home. I think I'll have a chat with it later tonight.  This ever happen to anyone else? Hey! This is my story and I'm sticking with it. So if my hubby asks...


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> How'd that MegaTek hop into my car? I was driving, looked over at my passenger seat and lo behold, there was a bottle of MegaTek peeking out of a bag. Hmmmm...? It would be rude of me to leave it in the car. I think it's homeless. So I invited it in to hang out with my haircare products. Hopefully it feels at home. I think I'll have a chat with it later tonight.  This ever happen to anyone else? Hey! This is my story and I'm sticking with it. So if my hubby asks...


 



Lol, I can relate. I was this close to buying some BT today because of the discount, but I have too many oils that I need to use up that I can add my own sulfur to.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, I can relate. I was this close to buying some BT today because of the discount, but I have too many oils that I need to use up that I can add my own sulfur to.


Same here, beside the shipping is to high so the discount does not help at $7.75


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Feb 20, 2010)

Did my routine. My sulu is almost finished. I dont think that i'm going to get another bottle. I want to take a break and just do my hair vitamins and my msm in my tea and i purchased more msm cream for my scalp.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 20, 2010)

*Update:* I have been applying my own MTG mix and S8 to my scalp every 3-4 days or as needed (when it seems dry or fully absorbed).  Growth seems to be speeding up!  Have also been using S8 on daughter's edges and scalp.  I am seeing results with both our heads! lol.  Taking (1) 1,000 mg MSM capsule per day.  

Hasn't quite been a month since I started that, so the NG being more manageable/growing in softer due to that hasn't happened yet (though I have taken MSM off and on over the years, and have noticed it produces those results--in the past).  I did notice a whole lot LESS SHEDDING within the first week or 2.  Keeping this regi for the forseeable future!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! That's awesome for both you and dd!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 20, 2010)

Jewell said:


> *Update:* I have been applying my own MTG mix and S8 to my scalp every 3-4 days or as needed (when it seems dry or fully absorbed). Growth seems to be speeding up! Have also been using S8 on daughter's edges and scalp. I am seeing results with both our heads! lol. Taking (1) 1,000 mg MSM capsule per day.
> 
> Hasn't quite been a month since I started that, so the NG being more manageable/growing in softer due to that hasn't happened yet (though I have taken MSM off and on over the years, and have noticed it produces those results--in the past). I did notice a whole lot LESS SHEDDING within the first week or 2. Keeping this regi for the forseeable future!


 


Thanks for the update, I'm glad you and your dd are seeing results.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be applying Beemine to my scalp shortly.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2010)

Just soaked my hair in Shikakai and Amla oil. I'll cowash it out later.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 21, 2010)

I got some BT serum from member so I'm going to see what that do for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2010)

ltown said:


> I got some BT serum from member so I'm going to see what that do for me.


 


Be sure to give us a review.


----------



## taj (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been applying BT to my scalp everyday and I'm almost finished with my first bottle. I'll be re-ordering this week.


----------



## taj (Feb 22, 2010)

*15% OFF *on *BOUNDLESS TRESSES (BT)*
​
@ growthspecifics.com


COUPON code is* LHCF10*


SALE ends on *2/28/10*​


----------



## Sade' (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in.  Still doing 1000mg of MSM per day.  
Still loving my Surge and waiting for my Claudie's to arrive.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 23, 2010)

Preparing for my relaxer next week.  Do you think I should stop taking msm too?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Preparing for my relaxer next week. Do you think I should stop taking msm too?


 


The MSM is fine. I didn't have any problems with relaxing while taking it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in, last night I massaged in MTG, I must say I *will not* be using this stuff during the summer. I could smell it all night while I slept. The good news is I think it's working. Today I used my homemade mixture. One thing I'm learning is that it's gotten stronger since I first made it. Even though the sulfur still sits at the bottom, I believe it's actually infused with the oil.

When I started out I used about 8oz. of oil and about a tablespoon of sulfur. I had to shake it up every time I used it. Now that I have about 4oz. of the oil left, I can't shake it anymore because it's too concenterated. The last time I did this my scalp tingled and was sensitive for a few days after. I gave it a rest and used my Hairveda Shikakai oil and it even tingled.

So the lesson learned here is, the *older *my mixture is and the less oil to sulfur ratio. I either need to add more oil as I use it down, or *do not* shake it up. I chose the latter because I want to use this one up and mix a new batch. It's working fine without shaking it up, and I don't have the sensitivity from it being to strong.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Checking in, last night I massaged in MTG, I must say I *will not* be using this stuff during the summer. I could smell it all night while I slept. The good news is I thinks It's working. Today I used my homemade mixture. One thing I'm learning is that it's gotten stronger since I first made it. Even though the sulfur still sits at the bottom, I believe it's actually infused with the oil.
> 
> When I started out I used about 8oz. of oil and about a tablespoon of sulfur. I had to shake it up every time I used it. Now that I have about 4oz. of the oil left, I can't shake it anymore because it's too concenterated. The last time I did this my scalp tingled and was sensitive for a few days after. I gave it a rest and used my Hairveda Shikakai oil and it even tingled.
> 
> So the lesson learned here is, the *older *my mixture is and the less oil to sulfur ratio. I either need to add more oil as I use it down, or *do not* shake it up. I chose the latter because I want to use this one up and mix a new batch. It's working fine without shaking it up, and I don't have the sensitivity from it being to strong.


 
Good you found out early.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 23, 2010)

I use bountless tress, it a little thicker but that because it has castor oil. You have to shake the bottle just like the homemade sulfur mix. So flowinlocks our mix is good too.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be applying Bee Mine shortly. I'm applying it on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will be applying Bee Mine shortly. I'm applying it on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.


 

Is the sulfur in the bottom of this as well?


----------



## milaydy31 (Feb 24, 2010)

took my msm for today


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Checking in.  Still doing 1000mg of MSM per day.
> Still loving my Surge and waiting for my Claudie's to arrive.



Please tell me how you plan to use the both of them in your reggie.
I have both as well.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 24, 2010)

Still taking my MSM daily. Applied my sulfur/castor mix to my scalp last night.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 24, 2010)

I switched brands for my internal MSM - this one tastes more sour   Its by Solgar, powder form with some flow agents so not as pure as the one I got from New Horizons.  I bought and opened the Solgar before I found out about New Horizons.  Now I'm determined to use it up before I allow myself to buy more... Will take in tea until its finished.  

*Can ladies taking MSM internally share which Vitamin C supplement you are taking with it if any?*

ETA:  Oh and I added a small amount of my oil mix to some Wild Growth oil I bought a while ago for sealing.  Applying every few days.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is the sulfur in the bottom of this as well?


 
You know I haven't opened the bottle (it is solid white) to see.  I just automatically shake it up. I will take a look tonight.

My Claudie's is on the way so I will switch over to that mid March.  So I will do 4 wks Beemine then 4 weeks Claudies and just repeat.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Still taking my MSM daily. Applied my *sulfur/castor* mix to my scalp last night.


 



I think this will be my next mixture. I'll also add a few Ayurvedic oils. I'm loving what Castor oil is doing for my dry ng. My hair and scalp gets super dry in the winter and the MTG is intensifying this.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2010)

I prepooed with Amla oil today. Now I'm sitting here with cond. and the second half of my tea rinse. I'll use my homemade sulfur mixture once it airdries.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 24, 2010)

just put jbco, MN, essential oils, S8 and BT mixture to scalp ooooo the tingle! ;-)


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it too late to join? I've decided to start using my old bottle of boundless tresses I bought sometime in early 2009. Also i'm taking MSM more consistently now. I'm trying to get to APL by April for my aunts wedding, which is probably wishful thinking. But i'll see if this helps.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2010)

buddhas_mom said:


> Is it too late to join? I've decided to start using my old bottle of boundless tresses I bought sometime in early 2009. Also i'm taking MSM more consistently now. I'm trying to get to APL by April for my aunts wedding, which is probably wishful thinking. But i'll see if this helps.


 

It's not too late, I'll add you to the list. Welcome!!


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 24, 2010)

Just checking in! I've been taking my MSM daily and using the Hibiscus Oil every other day.


----------



## taj (Feb 24, 2010)

Applied!!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not part of this challenge, but I'm lurking.  I bought Bee Mine recently and applied twice this week.  It still has that sulfur smell so I don't apply on the weekends that I work.  I just wanted to report that I washed my hair today and I had minimal shedding.  I would say at least 50 percent less shedding.  Anyone notice this?  I can put up with the sulfur smell for 50 percent less shedding.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

coolhandlulu said:


> I'm not part of this challenge, but I'm lurking. I bought Bee Mine recently and applied twice this week. It still has that sulfur smell so I don't apply on the weekends that I work. I just wanted to report that I washed my hair today and I had minimal shedding. I would say at least 50 percent less shedding. Anyone notice this? I can put up with the sulfur smell for 50 percent less shedding.


 



Yes I have less shedding. I noticed this around the time when I was ready for my touch up. This is when I usually shed the most. I use tea rinses to help combat this, however it wasn't that bad this time. I feel like my hair is getting thicker and stronger as well. Sulfur is def. a keeper for me.


----------



## trevprit (Feb 25, 2010)

coolhandlulu said:


> *I'm not part of this challenge, but I'm lurking. I bought Bee Mine recently* and applied twice this week. It still has that sulfur smell so I don't apply on the weekends that I work. I just wanted to report that I washed my hair today and I had minimal shedding. I would say at least 50 percent less shedding. Anyone notice this? I can put up with the sulfur smell for 50 percent less shedding.


 
Me too.  But I haven't put any sulfur on yet because I can't figure out which one I should use; I'm concerned about the smell.

I was debating over purchasing Ms Claudie's and mabe Bee Mine.  Is it possible someone could tell me what the ingredients are for the two products?  I checked the website but I don't want to use anything where I don't what know what all the ingredients are.  TIA


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

trevprit said:


> Me too. But I haven't put any sulfur on yet because I can't figure out which one I should use; I'm concerned about the smell.
> 
> I was debating over purchasing Ms Claudie's and mabe Bee Mine. Is it possible someone could tell me what the ingredients are for the two products? I checked the website but I don't want to use anything where I don't what know what all the ingredients are. TIA


 

This is all I could find on the Claudie's

Scalp Elixir Includes but not limited to: Coconut Oil, Sunflower Oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Sulphur, Lavender, Peppermint, Rosemary essential oils. Scalp Elixir is formulated to be used on the scalp only.

This info was in her Fotki.


Here is the link for Bee Mine, the ingredients are listed once you click on one of the serums.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just bought some liquid saw palmetto and added a few drops of it to my sulu. Still dont know what i'm gona do when my sulu runs out. to buy more or not to buy more?!


----------



## Jewell (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been taking my MSM daily, and applying my homemade MTG and S8 every 3-4 days.  The sulfur smell is non-existent from my MTG and the S8 is very faint by the time it "soaks in."  I wear wigs anyway as a PS during winter, so it doesn't matter!  I just hate the oil soaking through onto my pillowcase!  I've had to wash them bad boys several times a week, and fortunately it comes out!  I want to get some other EO's for my next batch of MTG I am making, since this bottle is just about done.

I did notice about 50% less shedding, as one other LHCF sister added.  I'm loving that b/c between anemia, bad eating habits, and stress, my hair needs all the help in the shedding dept. it can get!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm three weeks post and it feels like five.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Jewell said:


> I've been taking my MSM daily, and applying my homemade MTG and S8 every 3-4 days. The sulfur smell is non-existent from my MTG and the S8 is very faint by the time it "soaks in." I wear wigs anyway as a PS during winter, so it doesn't matter! *I just hate the oil* *soaking through onto my pillowcase!* I've had to wash them bad boys several times a week, and fortunately it comes out! I want to get some other EO's for my next batch of MTG I am making, since this bottle is just about done.
> 
> I did notice about 50% less shedding, as one other LHCF sister added. I'm loving that b/c between anemia, bad eating habits, and stress, my hair needs all the help in the shedding dept. it can get!


 

I notice this also. I may have to start baggying at night.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2010)

Flowinlocks--To answer your question about sulfur at the bottom of Beemine. I'm not sure...You can not see to the bottom of the bottle and when I shake it up I'm not sure if those are grains or bubbles.  Sorry I couldn't tell you more.

I will apply my Beemine in the next few minutes. I noticed that the Komaza Preshampoo Treatment (a new product) has MSM in it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Flowinlocks--To answer your question about sulfur at the bottom of Beemine. I'm not sure...You can not see to the bottom of the bottle and when I shake it up I'm not sure if those are grains or bubbles. Sorry I couldn't tell you more.
> 
> I will apply my Beemine in the next few minutes. I *noticed that the Komaza Preshampoo Treatment (a new product) has MSM in it.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I notice this also. I may have to start baggying at night.



I had that problem too so I baggied; well I woke up to a big ole frizzy, tangled, mess ! I over did it on the mix Tuesday so I tied my edges down with some stockings and put my satin bonnet on top; most of the oil was captured in the stockings but dont wanna do that too often cause I can see it eating away at your edges!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 25, 2010)

I missed the original post so I am not sure if I am addressing the actual question but

at the bottom of Beemine the sulfur does settle; you have to shake it up each time you use it


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> I had that problem too so I baggied; well *I woke up to a big ole frizzy, tangled, mess* ! I over did it on the mix Tuesday so I tied my edges down with some stockings and put my satin bonnet on top; most of the oil was captured in the stockings but dont wanna do that too often cause I can see it eating away at your edges!


 


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ordering sulfur to make my own mix.  It should be here and ready to use after my relaxer.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in ladies...taking a break for the next two weeks to prep my hair for my touch up and will start back using the sulfur 2-4 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm about to apply my Beemine to my scalp. I picked up my Claudie's Scalp Elixir and Rejuvenating Temple & Hairline Balm today from the post office.  The sulfur sits at the bottom of both.  With the elixir there is a decent amount of sulphur sitting at the bottom.  It takes a little bit to get it all mixed together.


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking in. I love the smell of my Afroveda Hibiscus oil but I'm thinking of ordering the Bee Mine though .


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm using the komaza preshampoo treatment now. It is straight liquid. You have to shake it up.  It says to warm it up in a hot bath for a minute then use with a plastic cap for 30 minutes to 1 hr.  I always use heat bc I think this amps up the benefits of a product. So I'm sitting under my heat cap with it.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 28, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm about to apply my Beemine to my scalp. I picked up my Claudie's Scalp Elixir and Rejuvenating Temple & Hairline Balm today from the post office. The sulfur sits at the bottom of both. With the elixir there is a decent amount of sulphur sitting at the bottom. It takes a little bit to get it all mixed together.


 
Shay, what kind of oil is mix with Beemine?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

I used my homemade mixture last night. Today I'm prepooing with Amla and Shikakai oil. Then use my Shikakai Poo bar, air dry, apply MTG, and seal with Castor oil and HH LTR leave in.



ETA: I'm dcing after the bar with DPR 11 and AM


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 28, 2010)

I got my relaxer touch up on 1/22/10.
Started using Claudie's elixir on 1/25/10.
My husband measured my new growth earlier this week and he measured 1/2 inch.
Is this normal or is the Claudie's elixir doing something for me?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2010)

ltown said:


> Shay, what kind of oil is mix with Beemine?


Organic coconut oil(1st ingredient),organic extra virgin olive oil (2nd ingredient), essential oils 



Mzz Mac said:


> I got my relaxer touch up on 1/22/10.
> Started using Claudie's elixir on 1/25/10.
> My husband measured my new growth earlier this week and he measured 1/2 inch.
> Is this normal or is the Claudie's elixir doing something for me?


I get about 1/2 inch per month without aides. But I just realized some of my products that I currently own have msm in them so that may have helped.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay...so 1/2 inch IS normal.
This was my first time tracking right after a touch up so I wasn't sure.
My husband was all geeking me up for nothing! lol


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Okay...so 1/2 inch IS normal.
> This was my first time tracking right after a touch up so I wasn't sure.
> My husband was all geeking me up for nothing! lol


 
I believe 1/4 to 1 inch a month is normal.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 28, 2010)

applied BT, mix today


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 28, 2010)

wait MzzMAc are you saying you got 1/2 inch in three days?!? Cause that dont seem normal to me!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> wait MzzMAc are you saying you got 1/2 inch in three days?!? Cause that dont seem normal to me!


 

I think she means since her relaxer on 1/22.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I believe 1/4 to 1 inch a month is normal.


 

1/2 inch is normal, but some slow growers get 1/4 a month.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 28, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> wait MzzMAc are you saying you got 1/2 inch in three days?!? Cause that dont seem normal to me!



LOL! I wish! 1/2 inch since my last relaxer.

I guess I should have started the measuring practices before i started the sulfur challenge so that i could have something to compare to. 
Now I am just doing it and don't even know if it is working wonders....lol.

This is what I will do.....after my next relaxer....I will use a different sulfur mix (BT or BeeMines w/sulfur or BeeMines oil free w/msm) and see if there is a difference from what i am using now. I already have them all so I would be able to start right away.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it to late to join?  I am taking MSM orally.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeal said:


> Is it to late to join? I am taking MSM orally.


 


Nope, welcome to the challenge! don't forget to post starting pic. and reggie.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 1, 2010)

I gave away the Solgar MSM and got some more from New Horizons.  Also, made a herbal spritz to which I added some MSM, tried to do something similar to the Qhemet Karkady Tea Replenishing Mist.  Although I didn't have the same herbs, it seems to have worked in principle.  I have enough to last me a good while.  My hair is getting MSM from all angles


----------



## Sade' (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in! 2000mg of MSM daily. Plus my sulfur mix on my scalp 3 times a week or more.


----------



## grow (Mar 2, 2010)

MY MTG JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!

ok, i already put some on my head, but just a little with a cotton swab....the smell scares me, so i don't want to overdo it.

also because i will be applying my mn (which just arrived, too) and jbco mix tonight before my nightly massage.

i also ordered the sublime sulfur, but will wait off on using it since i'm already starting with the mtg.

yes, my scalp is tingling a little bit from the mtg......

hhg ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 2, 2010)

grow said:


> MY MTG JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!
> 
> ok, i already put some on my head, but just a little with a cotton swab....*the smell scares me,* so i don't want to overdo it.
> 
> ...


 

The good news is it does go away. Please be aware MTG is very drying to the hair so as your ng sprouts make sure to keep it EXTRA moisturized. I can no longer get away with just running some leave in through my hair. I have to part and saturate my ng. Lol it seems like the MTG makes it feel almost brittle, however after everthing is moistened up and streched out I can see the growth I have been on top of my moisture everday, so it's not a problem.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2010)

I applied my Beemine tonight. I will up to 5x/wk this week and 7x/wk next week. Then I will switch to Claudie's and do a 3,3,5,7 again.  Then start over again with Beemine...


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to join if that is ok.  I am revisiting my mtg.  It gave me good growth in the past and possibly sulfur 8. 

.Plan on cowashing once a week.  Mtg every other day.  Not sure about where to fit in the sulfur 8 yet


----------



## PEACHEY (Mar 2, 2010)

hey grow

are you mixing the mtg with the mn and applying it.  I have been considering this for a while because I got good growth with both of them.  I stopped using them when i jumped on another band wagon thinking it was going to be better than these.  then got discouraged and stopped using growth aids altogether.  so now that i am back into this, i am at a crossroad because i did not know which one i want to go back using because as i said i got good growth with both.  so i was wondering if the two could be mixed or would i be playing with fire.

are you mixing them and if so how is it going so far


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 2, 2010)

Jkelly0204 said:


> I want to join if that is ok. I am revisiting my mtg. It gave me good growth in the past and possibly sulfur 8.
> 
> .Plan on cowashing once a week. Mtg every other day. Not sure about where to fit in the sulfur 8 yet


 


Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## taj (Mar 3, 2010)

Applied!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm using Beemine on my off days and wondergro pure sulfur on the days I work.  Both still have that sulfur smell, wondergro has it a little less.  Does anyone know a good way to mask this smell?  It's got to be some way to lessen it or something.  After I've seen how thick my hair is becoming and the minimal shedding I have during washings, ceasing use is NOT an option.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 3, 2010)

did my scalp session a few moments ago.
i had to apply with my fingers cuz i've been applying a little too much with the bottle lately.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I am checking in. I am still using 5g of msm daily I tried using mtg last week and I can't do it. The smell even with all the extras I added still is too strong. I am in braids now and I washed my hair with my strongest smelling stuff and I can still smell it.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a little worried that my mixtures are not reaching my scalp b/c of this net that I have under my install. What do u guys think?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally got my first self-texlax out of the way yesterday. Whew! That was a relief. Today I'll make a sulfur-based concoction in an attempt to replace mtg. I have been keeping myself hidden away, working from home, so that I can use mtg. Now, I'd like to re-enter society.  I'll hop back on the sulfur bandwagon tomorrow. I have bsl in my sights.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 3, 2010)

coolhandlulu said:


> I'm using Beemine on my off days and wondergro pure sulfur on the days I work. Both still have that sulfur smell, wondergro has it a little less.* Does anyone know a good way to mask this smell? It's got to be some way to lessen it or something.* After I've seen how thick my hair is becoming and the minimal shedding I have during washings, ceasing use is NOT an option.


 

Try adding a few drops of EO.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 3, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Yeah I am checking in. I am still using 5g of msm daily I tried using mtg last week and I can't do it. The smell even with all the extras I added still is too strong. I am in braids now and I washed my hair with my strongest smelling stuff and I can still smell it.


 

Yes it def. takes some getting use to. I've read where some people pour off some of the cade oil while the sulfur is settled at the bottom, and replace it with a better smelling oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 3, 2010)

Sade' said:


> I am a little worried that my mixtures are not reaching my scalp b/c of this net that I have under my install. What do u guys think?


 

Maybe you could try using a applicator bottle with a small nozzle.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Finally got my first self-texlax out of the way yesterday. Whew! That was a relief. Today I'll make a sulfur-based concoction in an attempt to replace mtg. I have been keeping myself hidden away, working from home, so that I can use mtg. Now, I'd like to re-enter society.  I'll hop back on the sulfur bandwagon tomorrow. I have bsl in my sights.


 

You've made awesome progress!! I feel you on the keeping you self hidden while using the MTG. I plan to keep using it at night only and only while it's still cold. I can't imagine using this stuff in 90 degree heat. Hopefully I'll have a nice amount of growth by this summer.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You've made awesome progress!! I feel you on the keeping you self hidden while using the MTG. I plan to keep using it at night only and only while it's still cold. I can't imagine using this stuff in 90 degree heat. Hopefully I'll have a nice amount of growth by this summer.


 
I started off using it at night but, as much of a trooper as dh is, the smell was getting to the both of us. Girl, I was trying everything. I'd baggy it (to try to keep the smell locked in, even tho I knew my body heat was setting off the scent) and then a scarf. Didn't work. I'd baggy it and wrap it in a twisty towel and then a scarf.  My pillows smelled like it, my room.  So, for hubby's sake, I started using it while I'm home alone, hoping it would be gone by the time I had to pick up my son from daycare. A lady that works there called me out on it. "What do you have in your hair?" I tried to cover it with coconut oil and peppermint oil so I told her I had a treatment in under my scarf with coconut and peppermint. She said, I smell sulfur. D'oh!  (Old ladies keep it real, honey). I commented on her great sense of smell. There IS sulfur in the treatment. She said she used to use sulfur a long time ago and gave me one of those "ummm hmm" looks.  Now I rush past her as quickly as possible, not sure whether the smell is still there or not. Like I said, I sure hope I can mix up an alternative. It's just a matter of time before she comments again.   Oh, and I had some in my hair going to a movie once and sat there in paranoia, knowing for SURE everyone could smell the mtg.  I know I did.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I started off using it at night but, as much of a trooper as dh is, the smell was getting to the both of us. Girl, I was trying everything. I'd baggy it (to try to keep the smell locked in, even tho I knew my body heat was setting off the scent) and then a scarf. Didn't work. I'd baggy it and wrap it in a twisty towel and then a scarf.  My pillows smelled like it, my room.  So, for hubby's sake, I started using it while I'm home alone, hoping it would be gone by the time I had to pick up my son from daycare. A lady that works there called me out on it. "What do you have in your hair?" I tried to cover it with coconut oil and peppermint oil so I told her I had a treatment in under my scarf with coconut and peppermint. She said, I smell sulfur. D'oh!  (Old ladies keep it real, honey). I commented on her great sense of smell. There IS sulfur in the treatment. She said she used to use sulfur a long time ago and gave me one of those "ummm hmm" looks.  Now I rush past her as quickly as possible, not sure whether the smell is still there or not. Like I said, I sure hope I can mix up an alternative. It's just a matter of time before she comments again.  Oh, and I had some in my hair going to a movie once and sat there in paranoia, knowing for SURE everyone could smell the mtg. I know I did.


 


You're braver than me, I don't think I go out in public with it in my hair.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 3, 2010)

Still talking my MSM.  Holding of on the BT until next week since I texlaxed Saturday.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2010)

Applied Beemine earlier tonight.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 3, 2010)

checking in! I used my mix of BeeMine and JBCO tonight


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 4, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> checking in! I used my mix of BeeMine and JBCO tonight



So how did you mix this? This sounds like a good idea!
Also, how did it turn out? No itchies? Any reactions?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm hopping back on the sulfur bandwagon tonight. I'm mixing homemade sulfur concoction. Hoping this will provide a good alternative to the stinky stuff.  Fresh new month, fresh touch up, great opportunity to measure results.  Hope everyone's having a fantabulous day!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey NJoy! Glad to see you in here!
What's in your sulfur mix?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Hey NJoy! Glad to see you in here!
> What's in your sulfur mix?


 
Hey Girlie! Using jojoba and grapeseed as carrier oils. Lavender EO. Oh, and sulfur, of course.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see your results in June!
I think our hair is the same length (looking at your updated siggy).
For some reason I think that you will pass me by with your chia-pet-like growth! lol


----------



## buddhas_mom (Mar 4, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm using BT and msm. I don't know if it's making a difference yet. I'll see in a month.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> I can't wait to see your results in June!
> I think our hair is the same length (looking at your updated siggy).
> For some reason I think that you will pass me by with your chia-pet-like growth! lol


 
Quit playin and let's all get our ch-ch-ch-chia on this month, shall we? 

Btw, I can't wait to see what June looks like either. For the both of us.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I'm gonna add jbco to the mix. I wonder how that will turn out?
...or maybe I should just alternate days.....
I want a "chia-pet" head so bad!!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2010)

This week I've been using my sulfur mix, BT and afroveda elixir.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> This week I've been using my sulfur mix, BT and afroveda elixir.


 


Lol, you ain't playing are you?


----------



## Pooks (Mar 5, 2010)

Been spraying my scalp and hair with my MSM/herbal spritz daily before sealing.  Used my WGO/MSM oil mix once this week.  Had my internal MSM everyday.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hey Girlie! Using jojoba and grapeseed as carrier oils. Lavender EO. Oh, and sulfur, of course.


Do you ladies sulfur sit at the bottom like beemines/boundless tress? Mine do  so I'm happy to save money and make my own.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 5, 2010)

checking in using glovers mixed with coconut,castor,wheat germ oil and mn, i cant tell if i see results yet!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2010)

Applied Beemine last night and will again later on today.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> Do you ladies sulfur sit at the bottom like beemines/boundless tress? Mine do so I'm happy to save money and make my own.


 
Yes it does.  It's not going to dissolve.  We'll have to shake before each use.

I made my mix last night and did a patch test overnight.  Instead of Lavender, I added peppermint and tangerine oils.  LOVE that tangerine smell.

I hope everyone's having a fantabulous Friday!  Hubby's out of town for the weekend so, it's me and my hair obsession. 

BTW, I asked him what he'd say if he came back and I BC to about one inch.  He told me date nights would be over til it grew back. What the?! (hubby-->)


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yes it does. It's not going to dissolve. We'll have to shake before each use.
> 
> I made my mix last night and did a patch test overnight. Instead of Lavender, I added peppermint and tangerine oils. LOVE that tangerine smell.
> 
> ...


 

Ok, I hope it turn out well. Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2010)

checking in.  Back home from a business trip and back on my MSM and Surge.  My Claudie's Scalp Elixir should be in my accumulated mail waiting on me (fingers crossed).


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> checking in. Back home from a business trip and back on my MSM and Surge. My Claudie's Scalp Elixir should be in my accumulated mail waiting on me (fingers crossed).


 
Wow! Surge.  You must've had that bottle already.  I thought the company was sold off and no one has it anymore.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! Surge.  You must've had that bottle already.  I thought the company was sold off and no one has it anymore.



  The Surge I am referring to is the cream.  Surge Ultra Max Hair & Scalp Stimulant.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> The Surge I am referring to is the cream. Surge Ultra Max Hair & Scalp Stimulant.


 
Oh!  Where'd you get it and howzit workin?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2010)

Is anyone noticing results with their treatments?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is anyone noticing results with their treatments?


 
I haven't started using my treatment yets.  I tried to start last night but, my hair was on protein overload and when I went to comb my hair up, I heard a rip.  I've been putting lots of protein on my hair lately because I'm wet bunning daily (thinking it would need extra).  So, I washed everything out of my hair and went into DC mode. I'll start the treatment tomorrow night (or maybe tonight).  My hair seems to be ok.  Just screamed at me. D'oh! 

How's your progress?  waiting to hear everyone else's feedback too.


----------



## milaydy31 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so happy today. 
At the begining of this challenge I was a little disapointed because the only product I had found in Paris with sulfur in it was sulfur 8. And today while I was searching some shampoo in my local store I found a shampoo with sulfur in it. There was also a cream with sulfur.
I think that I will buy the shampoo and use it once a week when I will put my braids in. I don't know for the cream 'cause it has vaseline in it.
I just wanted to share 

Milaydy


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2010)

Applied Beemine a few hours ago. That was the 5th time this week. Next week I will apply daily and switch to Claudie's the following week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I haven't started using my treatment yets. I tried to start last night but, my hair was on protein overload and when I went to comb my hair up, *I heard a rip*. I've been putting lots of protein on my hair lately because I'm wet bunning daily (thinking it would need extra). So, I washed everything out of my hair and went into DC mode. I'll start the treatment tomorrow night (or maybe tonight). My hair seems to be ok. Just screamed at me. D'oh!
> 
> *How's your progress?* waiting to hear everyone else's feedback too.


 


That's not good. You were right to use extra protein while wet bunng, it just sounds like you over did it. Just keep babying the hair, and giving it the moisture it needs. 

My hair is responding very well to the sulfur. I think this combo of Ayurveda and sulfur will be my staple for life. It's like the sulfur is helping with the growth, shedding, (it picks it where the ayurveda leaves off), and strength of my hair. While the ayurveda is doing the same things, the tea rinses also make my hair feel silky and the oils help combat the dryness from the sulfur. 

As far as growth, I was under processed in some areas from my last relaxer. I wanted to make sure I wasn't confusing that with ng. So I've been paying close attention to the textures since it seemed like it was growing really fast. I can tell it's ng because I now have *three* distinct textures throughout my head. The ng which is suuuuper dry and almost brillo.The parts that are under processed, they are softer, but still have a lot of texture, and finally the relaxed ends. 

I'm almost 5 weeks post and I have an inch of ng in most areas.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's not good. You were right to use extra protein while wet bunng, it just sounds like you over did it. Just keep babying the hair, and giving it the moisture it needs.
> 
> My hair is responding very well to the sulfur. I think this combo of Ayurveda and sulfur will be my staple for life. It's like the sulfur is helping with the growth, shedding, (it picks it where the ayurveda leaves off), and strength of my hair. While the ayurveda is doing the same things, the tea rinses also make my hair feel silky and the oils help combat the dryness from the sulfur.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you're making good progress.  I feel you on the textures in regards to the underprocessed areas.  I was saying the same about my front, which is the least processed.  How am I going to be able to tell the difference between that and NG?  I'm glad you said that you can easily tell the diff.

I actually started using my sulfur concoction tonight.  My hair feels like its in good condition now.  And yes, I WAY over did the protein. I knew better but, the thought of soggy, smushy hair...  ah well.  My hair called me back to my senses.

Needless to say, I put away the proteins, went DC crazy and am back to sealing in moisture.  

Anyway, I was gonna hold off on starting with the sulfur but, I think my hair is ok and it's going on my scalp anyway. Besides, no risk, no reward.   Already I appreciate it not being as oily as MTG and the peppermint oil is definitely adding a little tingle, which I like.  Eh, we'll see.  Let's hope I don't go to sleep with hair and wake up bald. ...   Ok, maybe the concoction is making me delirious.  Lord, keep me AND my hair as we lay down to sleep tonight. I'm good.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Sounds like you're making good progress. I feel you on the textures in regards to the underprocessed areas. I was saying the same about my front, which is the least processed. How am I going to be able to tell the difference between that and NG? I'm glad you said that you can easily tell the diff.
> 
> I actually started using my sulfur concoction tonight. My hair feels like its in good condition now. And yes, I WAY over did the protein. I knew better but, the thought of soggy, smushy hair... ah well. My hair called me back to my senses.
> 
> ...


 


So how did your hair turn out this morning from your concoction?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in, I prepooed, tea rinsed and dced today. I'm air drying in a loose pin up and I'll use my homemade mixture today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> I'm so happy today.
> At the begining of this challenge I was a little disapointed because the only product I had found in Paris with sulfur in it was sulfur 8. And today while I was searching some shampoo in my local store I found a shampoo with sulfur in it. There was also a cream with sulfur.
> I think that I will buy the shampoo and use it once a week when I will put my braids in. I don't know for the cream 'cause it has vaseline in it.
> I just wanted to share
> ...


 

Glad to hear you found something else with sulfur. Have you thought of making your own mixture?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> So how did your hair turn out this morning from your concoction?


 
Fine. No probs at all. My scalp felt a little tight. I've felt that feeling before. I massaged a lil jojoba oil on the scalp and felt more tingling. I waited a bit while I checked my messages adn then went ahead with my morning cowash routine. I was going to use the treatment every other day but, I think I'm going to use it again tonight. So far, so good. 

Oh, and my strands are rehydrated. I did a DC with cholesterol/garlic for about and hour and then another DC with NTM Deep Recovery Mask the next afternoon for another hour. I'm back on point with sealing in moisture and backing aWAY from the heavy proteins. All is well again in my world.

Were you worried?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Fine. No probs at all. My scalp felt a little tight. I've felt that feeling before. I massaged a lil jojoba oil on the scalp and felt more tingling. I waited a bit while I checked my messages adn then went ahead with my morning cowash routine. I was going to use the treatment every other day but, I think I'm going to use it again tonight. So far, so good.
> 
> Oh, and my strands are rehydrated. I did a DC with cholesterol/garlic for about and hour and then another DC with NTM Deep Recovery Mask the next afternoon for another hour. I'm back on point with sealing in moisture and backing aWAY from the heavy proteins. All is well again in my world.
> 
> *Were you worried?*


 


Nah, I knew you would bounce back. I have to admit using my homemade mixture is def. eaiser to use everyday in terms of dryness vs the MTG.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is anyone noticing results with their treatments?


 
I think my hair has grown, since I've been natural I have not straighten yet but notice my puff is getting bigger. I did a fresh wash, ayruveda rinse and use BT today.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2010)

Applying my MN mix with sulfur 8 to my scalp right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2010)

Applied Beemine earlier today.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 7, 2010)

applied BT, MN & essential oils to scalp


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 7, 2010)

Oops wrong thread!!!!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 8, 2010)

OK I am back on target today! Checking in.


----------



## taj (Mar 8, 2010)

Realized that I don't need to use BT everyday. I'm using it every other day now. Tis all!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't use the treatment last night.  Got in too late and was dead dog tired.  Using it today.  Also, still taking msm.  Just checking.  I heard 8mg msm is appropriate.  Does that sound right?  Seems like a lot to me.  I'm taking 6 mg.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2010)

Will be applying Beemine in the next 10 minutes.  This is week 4 for me.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey ladies.  I'm not in the challenge but I'm thinking of making a sulfur mix.  Is anyone using Pomada De Azufre in their mix, or has anyone used it in the past? If so, what was the recipe and what were your results?  I notice it's 10% sulfur.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 8, 2010)

I am still in the chall.!  Still using my S8 and MTG mix.  Thinking of adding a few other items to rotate.  Taking MSM daily (1 gram or 1,000 mg).  Still doing well, and seeing some results!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 8, 2010)

I am sitting with a mixture of:
Afroveda Hibiscus Hair Infusion oil
Hairveda sitrinillah dc
Perfect Results Triple Silk  moisturizing con
JBCO

(I guess you can say I am fulfulling both my sulfur and deep dc challenge all in one!)


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Mar 8, 2010)

too my msm powder and applied sulu to my hair. i can finally see growth!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Hey ladies. I'm not in the challenge but I'm thinking of making a sulfur mix. Is anyone using Pomada De Azufre in their mix, or has anyone used it in the past? If so, *what was the recipe* and what were your results? I notice it's 10% sulfur.


 


I haven't tried it personally, Here is the one yardspice is using.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> too my msm powder and applied sulu to my hair. i can finally see growth!


 


Jewell said:


> I am still in the chall.! Still using my S8 and MTG mix. Thinking of adding a few other items to rotate. Taking MSM daily (1 gram or 1,000 mg). Still doing well, and seeing some results!


 


Glad to hear you ladies are seeing results.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is anyone noticing results with their treatments?


 


Anyone else?


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 8, 2010)

Flow - I really don't know!
What about you?


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am taking  my MSM along with other vitamin and applied my MN and MT mix thee times evey week, MTG twice a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Flow - I really don't know!
> What about you?


 





Copied from earlier post:


As far as growth, I was under processed in some areas from my last relaxer. I wanted to make sure I wasn't confusing that with ng. So I've been paying close attention to the textures since it seemed like it was growing really fast. I can tell it's ng because I now have *three* distinct textures throughout my head. The ng which is suuuuper dry and almost brillo.The parts that are under processed, they are softer, but still have a lot of texture, and finally the relaxed ends. 

I'm almost 5 weeks post and I have an inch of ng in most areas.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry Flow - I did see that and didn't remember that it was you.
My bad.

You know.....I get the brillo growth too!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 9, 2010)

Using my msm still. I can't tell If my hair is growing or not. I am just "growing" with the flow of things. I won't do a length check til April.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 9, 2010)

My scalp is a bit tender of late so I probably will not use my oil mix on my scalp for a while.  Still taking my MSM internally every day though.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> My scalp is a bit tender of late so I probably will not use my oil mix on my scalp for a while. Still taking my MSM internally every day though.


 


This happened to me when my mixture started getting too strong. How much do you have left? And yes I agree with taking a break for a few days.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 9, 2010)

Got my Claudie's stuff today!  Taking my oral MSM and applying the Scalp Elixir tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

I forgot to add, my nails are growing like crazy from massaging in the treatments.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I forgot to add, my nails are growing like crazy from massaging in the treatments.


 
Funny, I came back in this thread to mention something about nails.  Why did I rub that Pomada de Azufre stuff on my scalp and it wiped my nail polish, CLEAN OFF!  1 basecoat, 2 polish coats, and 1 topcoat.  What part of the game is that? Should I keep using it on my scalp? I'm scurrrrred!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Funny, I came back in this thread to mention something about nails. Why did I rub that Pomada de Azufre stuff on my scalp *and it wiped my nail polish, CLEAN OFF!* 1 basecoat, 2 polish coats, and 1 topcoat. What part of the game is that? Should I keep using it on my scalp? I'm scurrrrred!


 


 Wow! That sounds pretty scary. I don't know about that stuff. I'm scurrred for you.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I forgot to add, my nails are growing like crazy from massaging in the treatments.


 
When I first started, I had acrylic nails that snagged my hair while massaging. Ever since, I keep my nails short. You don't find yourself getting snags? If not, maybe I'll let my natural nails grow out too. Are they harder too?



Esq.2B said:


> Funny, I came back in this thread to mention something about nails. Why did I rub that Pomada de Azufre stuff on my scalp and it wiped my nail polish, CLEAN OFF! 1 basecoat, 2 polish coats, and 1 topcoat. What part of the game is that? Should I keep using it on my scalp? I'm scurrrrred!


 
What the?!  Nail polish remover??!  I'm scurred fo ya. yiiiiiikes! I'm no help but, i'm interested in what everyone else thinks. Wow.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> When I first started, I had acrylic nails that snagged my hair while massaging. Ever since, I keep my nails short. *You* *don't find yourself getting snags?* If not, maybe I'll let my natural nails grow out too. Are they harder too?
> 
> 
> Only if I have a hangnail. And yes the are def. harder.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, for the life of me, I couldn't figure out how my nails got messed up.  I just did them on Sunday night.  When I woke up Monday, they were fine. But today I was looking down at my hands like ewww, what happened?  The pointer finger I used to dip my hand and apply the cream to my scalp last night is CLEAN.  Then the other fingers have creases and smears in the polish where I was playing in my new growth today. :scratchch:


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Yeah, for the life of me, I couldn't figure out how my nails got messed up. I just did them on Sunday night. When I woke up Monday, they were fine. But today I was looking down at my hands like ewww, what happened? The pointer finger I used to dip my hand and apply the cream to my scalp last night is CLEAN. Then the other fingers have creases and smears in the polish where I was playing in my new growth today. :scratchch:


 



Is there some sort of acetone in that product?


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope not!  I have the miniature jar and I can't seem to find the ingredients.  It's marketed as an acne treatment though.  Would there be acetone in a product designed to be used on the face multiple times per day?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> I hope not! I have the miniature jar and I can't seem to find the ingredients. It's marketed as an acne treatment though. Would there be acetone in a product designed to be used on the face multiple times per day?


 


I would hope not but you would be surpised at what's in the products we use on our bodies.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 9, 2010)

I did a google search but the only thing that came up was that it's oil and sulfur.  It didn't even say what kind of oil lol.  I doubt it's acetone though.  I think the sulfur is just strong.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 9, 2010)

Will apply the Beemine in a few.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 9, 2010)

just applied my BeeMine and JBCO mix


----------



## 4mia (Mar 9, 2010)

i would love to join this challenge since my stylist just cut my hair from past apl to now sl without my permission, im anxious to grow it back. my hair responds well to sulfer, the best product for me was mtg. I went from nl to apl in a few months. 
im out of mtg havent used it in a long time, but i do have bee mine. so ill try that out 2x a week. ill post my only pic, i just relaxed soo my wash day wont be until next week.
has anyone used their mix in one of those for roots only applicator that everyone is talking about?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

4mia said:


> i would love to join this challenge since my stylist just cut my hair from past apl to now sl without my permission, im anxious to grow it back. my hair responds well to sulfer, the best product for me was mtg. I went from nl to apl in a few months.
> im out of mtg havent used it in a long time, but i do have bee mine. so ill try that out 2x a week. ill post my only pic, i just relaxed soo my wash day wont be until next week.
> has anyone used their mix in one of those for roots only applicator that everyone is talking about?


 



I'm sorry to hear about your mishap with your stylist. By all means you can join the challenge. I'm adding you to the list. Please post starting pic. and. reggie. We will have our first update in June. Welcome!


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 10, 2010)

Applying my mtg today.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> This happened to me when my mixture started getting too strong. How much do you have left? And yes I agree with taking a break for a few days.


 
I have a lot of oil mix left, I'll use it just every now and then when I can be bothered til it's finished.  Sore scalp is no fun  no need to over do it, I'm still getting it internally anyways.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 10, 2010)

Good morning to all!



Esq.2B said:


> I did a google search but the only thing that came up was that it's oil and sulfur. It didn't even say what kind of oil lol. I doubt it's acetone though. I think the sulfur is just strong.


 
The ingredients are sulfur (10% and polyethylene glycol). I didn't look up specific on that but, I doubt if it's like acetone. I think it's just a oil-type base. Maybe the 10% sulfur is just strong. I think I read mtg uses 5%.




4mia said:


> i would love to join this challenge since my stylist just cut my hair from past apl to now sl without my permission, im anxious to grow it back. my hair responds well to sulfer, the best product for me was mtg. I went from nl to apl in a few months.
> im out of mtg havent used it in a long time, but i do have bee mine. so ill try that out 2x a week. ill post my only pic, i just relaxed soo my wash day wont be until next week.
> has anyone used their mix in one of those for roots only applicator that everyone is talking about?


 
Sorry about that stylist incident. That happened to me often. Go for a trim and end up with a cut. And when I asked for layers, they cut me short too. Ah well. Thank God hair grows back.

The roots applicator, is that the nozzled bottle? If so, yeah, that's what I use to apply my mixtures directly to the scalp. I even use the nozzle to part the hair to apply. Maybe that's lazy. I call it convenient.  Welcome!




VeePickni said:


> My scalp is a bit tender of late so I probably will not use my oil mix on my scalp for a while. Still taking my MSM internally every day though.


 
I hesitated to say this because I had to really think back. But, I remember my scalp getting tender and wondering if I should stop. (I think I was just starting to use mtg.) But, I think that was right before a big growth spurt. I didn't stop applying, btw. Even if you do take a break, which sounds reasonable, notice if whether there's a growth spurt following that feeling. That way you won't panic the next time you feel that, IF you do. Another feeling that I get is my scalp feels tight. I just massage in some jojoba oil or jbco when that happens.

Anyway, and as always, I hope everyone's having a fantabulous day and HHG!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for that NJoy, hopefully I have a similar experience.  I have been using jojoba/emu in between the sulfur oil mix since I felt the tenderness.  Good to know though, cheers!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 10, 2010)

This sulfur induced dryness ain't no joke.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 10, 2010)

My claudie's elixir doesn't dry me out....at least i don't think.
I may end up alternating days with jbco just to be safe.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 10, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> My claudie's elixir doesn't dry me out....at least i don't think.
> I may end up alternating days with jbco just to be safe.




I may need to start cowashing once in between my normal weekend washes.  Gonna try it today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I may need to start cowashing once in between my normal weekend washes. Gonna try it today.


 

Cowashing at least one day a week helps me. HH LTR leave in and Castor oil are my friends also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

I massaged in MTG last night. I'm really starting to see a growth spurt kicking in from the sulfur.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I massaged in MTG last night. I'm really starting to see a growth spurt kicking in from the sulfur.


 
That's awesome. Can't wait to start seeing some pics! (cough*cough*hint*cough*cough) :waytogo:


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> That's awesome. Can't wait to start seeing some pics! (cough*cough*hint*cough*cough) :waytogo:


 


Thanks, I'll be updating my album in April and here in June.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Cowashing at least one day a week helps me. HH LTR leave in and Castor oil are my friends also.




I should have washed before my first use of the Elixir.  This time I washed at night, applied moisturizer then slept on it (to let it melt in and coat my hair).  The next morning I applied the Elixir and Temple Balm.  No dryness yet so I think that's what I'll have to do from now on.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, I'll be *updating my album* in April and here in June.


 
So you do have an album somewhere already?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm apply my sulfur mix and BT once a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So you do have an album somewhere already?


 


Yep, on my profile page.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I should have washed before my first use of the Elixir. This time I washed at night, applied moisturizer then slept on it (to let it melt in and coat my hair). The next morning I applied the Elixir and Temple Balm. No dryness yet so I think that's what I'll have to do from now on.


 


Yeah you def. have to keep playing till you find out what works for you.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I massaged in MTG last night. I'm really starting to see a growth spurt kicking in from the sulfur.


 

Really? I cna't wait to seep pics...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2010)

Applied Beemine about an hour ago. Tomorrow will be the last day for Beemine then I will switch to Claudie's. As time goes on I will up my application times but for now I will use Claudie's the same way I used Beemine.  3,3,5, and 7 for 4 weeks.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 12, 2010)

about to grease my scalp with my Beemine and JBCO mix


----------



## LAURENCE (Mar 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Anyone else?


Hi all!
Checking in a week after removing my cornrows which were under my wig.  I took a picture of them before I took them out.  I see growth, but most seems to be in the crown area.  I wanted to keep them in for a full two months but they were literally locking together at the roots.  When I finally unlocked them my new growth felt so thick and strong you could not even see my scalp when the hair was loose.  *My scalp was also VERY SORE, It hurt*.  I decided to look up some past threads re: sore scalp and realized it may have been a combination of the growth spurt and detangling especially since I had not detangled in nearly two months.  It feels fine now (a week later).
Anyways I finger combed tangles, then used a wide comb to detangle again and oiled hair with palma cristi oil and did a brahmi and alma paste treatment concentrating on the new growth.  Left it on for 30 minutes then CO wash with suave coconut.  and DC with IC deep treatment with Aloe for xtra dry hair for 30min w/heat cap.  Then rinsed added leave-in cond. sealed w/ coconut oil and massaged my sulfur mix(oilive oil, msm, ylang ylang, and rosemary EO) into scalp and re-cornrowed for my next install.  I will be concentrating sulfur application to the outer circumfrence of my head since these areas seem to grow much slower.  I probably will not do a length check in April cause I want to keep my hair under wrap for at least 2 months.  So I'm posting my pic's of growth now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 13, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Hi all!
> Checking in a week after removing my cornrows which were under my wig. I took a picture of them before I took them out. I see growth, but most seems to be in the crown area. I wanted to keep them in for a full two months but they were literally locking together at the roots. When I finally unlocked them my new growth felt so thick and strong you could not even see my scalp when the hair was loose. *My scalp was also VERY SORE, It hurt*. I decided to look up some past threads re: sore scalp and realized it may have been a combination of the growth spurt and detangling especially since I had not detangled in nearly two months. It feels fine now (a week later).
> Anyways I finger combed tangles, then used a wide comb to detangle again and oiled hair with palma cristi oil and did a brahmi and alma paste treatment concentrating on the new growth. Left it on for 30 minutes then CO wash with suave coconut. and DC with IC deep treatment with Aloe for xtra dry hair for 30min w/heat cap. Then rinsed added leave-in cond. sealed w/ coconut oil and massaged my sulfur mix(oilive oil, msm, ylang ylang, and rosemary EO) into scalp and re-cornrowed for my next install. I will be concentrating sulfur application to the outer circumfrence of my head since these areas seem to grow much slower. I probably will not do a length check in April cause I want to keep my hair under wrap for at least 2 months. So I'm posting my pic's of growth now.


 


Thanks for the update!
It looks like you def. have a nice amount of ng around that braid. I have found that moisture helps with the sorneness from my ng.
Our offical length check is June 1st. so that works out perfectly.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2010)

Yay! I hope we get lots of growth by our June length check. My birthday is in June and will be the fist time I allow myself to wear my hair out all year. If I can get BSL by June, I will be !!! Where's everyone hoping to be by June?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay! I hope we get lots of growth by our June length check. My birthday is in June and will be the fist time I allow myself to wear my hair out all year. If I can get BSL by June, I will be !!! Where's everyone hoping to be by June?


 


I'm still trying to creep my way to full APL. I'm actually shooting for August, but June would be nice.


----------



## LAURENCE (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks flowinlocks on the tip re:moisture. Cream type moisturizers work best for my hair.  I'm still trying to find something over the counter that has ingredients that I approve.  I think I may have to search some threads for some M.I.Y recipes.  I've tried to make some in the past but it did not turn out smooth and creamy.
I'm hoping to be grazing BSL by June.  Even if only five strands of hair are touching my bra strap I'm claiming it! LOLI've been waiting quite a few years to get there...
Keep working the sulfur Guys!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 13, 2010)

I will be applying the Beemine in the next hour or so.  I hope that my new growth will reach all the way to my ponytail holder by June.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Thanks flowinlocks on the tip re:moisture. Cream type moisturizers work best for my hair. I'm still trying to find something over the counter that has ingredients that I approve. I think I may have to search some threads for some M.I.Y recipes. I've tried to make some in the past but it did not turn out smooth and creamy.
> I'm hoping to be grazing BSL by June. *Even if only five strands of hair are touching my bra strap I'm claiming it!* LOLI've been waiting quite a few years to get there...
> Keep working the sulfur Guys!


 
  You grow, girl!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 14, 2010)

Using my Claudie's tonight!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> You grow, girl!


 



I know right? I aint mad at her. I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

Today is tea rinse day. I'll use my homemade mixture once it air dries.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be using my MN and sulfur 8 mix tonight. I only apply it maybe 3 times a week and moisturize my whole head completely on those same nights. I am really getting laxed where my hair is concerned. All I find myself wanting to do lately is just leave it alone. I hope I get my groove back with my hair regimen real soon.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 14, 2010)

I did a fresh wash, pc, dc and use BT today. I don't know what length  I'll be Jun, my birthday is in June too  but I'm hoping APL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I'll be using my MN and sulfur 8 mix tonight. I only apply it maybe 3 times a week and moisturize my whole head completely on those same nights. I am really getting laxed where my hair is concerned. All I find myself wanting to do lately is just leave it alone. I hope I get my groove back with my hair regimen real soon.


 


It's get like that sometime Aggie. Sometimes I wish I was one of those people who didn't have to do anything reggie wise. 

I don't mind doing it, but I'm more prone to a setback from laziness. 

My dd barely combs her hair, uses any kind of poo on hand, rarely dc and she is still MBL.erplexed


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

ltown said:


> I did a fresh wash, pc, dc and use BT today. I don't know what length I'll be Jun, my birthday is in June too but I'm hoping APL.


 


You and me both, I'm hoping for full APL.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 14, 2010)

I just had my claudie's session.
I'm going to workout today so I hope it will penetrate my scalp really good.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wash my hair and coditioner , then put my MN,,  MT , MTG and hair oils mixed only on scalp , sat for an hour then put castro oil on my scalp . i see my bald spot filling in and I'm  not giving up , I praying for a head full of hair for our family reuion in July of this year. Also I started my Hair and skin, MSM. Cayenne  vitamins for the last three weeks. i schedule an appoinment for April 1, 2010 to see a dermatologist , my primary doctor  did blood work , she did not see any medical concerns . Also I going to start exercise so I hope this help as well. Good luck with your hair journey


----------



## taj (Mar 14, 2010)

All is well! I've minimized the usage of sulfur until I'm able to wash more frequently. When the weather breaks I'll start using it four times per week.


----------



## hareluvah (Mar 15, 2010)

This is my first time posting!  I recently joined LHCF and would like to do the sulfur challenge.  I combine original sulfur8 and glover's medicated ointment and apply to my scalp every other day. I am also using Doo Gro's stimulating growth oil at random to minimize the stink and protect my ends. I will post a pic after I take one  I gave myself the hot mess shaved back and sides haircut November '09 and am trying to put the scissors away and grow my hair to waist length.  I am hoping that posting my "progress" will tame the scissor monster that lurks inside


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2010)

Janee81 said:


> This is my first time posting! I recently joined LHCF and would like to do the sulfur challenge. I combine original sulfur8 and glover's medicated ointment and apply to my scalp every other day. I am also using Doo Gro's stimulating growth oil at random to minimize the stink and protect my ends. I will post a pic after I take one I gave myself the hot mess shaved back and sides haircut November '09 and am trying to put the scissors away and grow my hair to waist length. I am hoping that posting my "progress" will tame the scissor monster that lurks inside


 

Welcome to the challenge!

ETA: Welcome to the forum also!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Janee81 said:


> This is my first time posting! I recently joined LHCF and would like to do the sulfur challenge. I combine original sulfur8 and glover's medicated ointment and apply to my scalp every other day. I am also using Doo Gro's stimulating growth oil at random to minimize the stink and protect my ends. I will post a pic after I take one *I gave myself the hot mess shaved back and sides haircut* November '09 and am trying to put the scissors away and grow my hair to waist length. I am hoping that posting my "progress" will tame the scissor monster that lurks inside


 
Girl, you are too funny.  Welcome to the challenge and back aWAY from teh scissors. I repeat. Back a-WAY from the scissors! We got thangs to do, mama. Looking forward to your pics so that we can keep you motivated to move forward.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2010)

I applied Claudie's for the first time today. I will need to put that in a smaller bottle.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 16, 2010)

Are u ladies using your mixtures AND wearing your hair down? Or strictly rocking a ponytail/bun daily?
I'd like to wear my hair down more BUT I want to be able to keep my ends moisturized and my scalp healthy. BUT applying oils & moisturizers mess up my wrap! How can I do this?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Are u ladies using your mixtures AND wearing your hair down? Or strictly rocking a ponytail/bun daily?
> I'd like to wear my hair down more BUT I want to be able to keep my ends moisturized and my scalp healthy. BUT applying oils & moisturizers mess up my wrap! How can I do this?


 

I wear my hair up daily, I won't be using the treatments when I when it down.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I wear my hair up daily, I won't be using the treatments when I when it down.


Gotcha! Yeah it would be a stick mess.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Are u ladies using your mixtures AND wearing your hair down? Or strictly rocking a ponytail/bun daily?
> I'd like to wear my hair down more BUT I want to be able to keep my ends moisturized and my scalp healthy. BUT applying oils & moisturizers mess up my wrap! How can I do this?


 
I'm wearing my hair up and in a baggied bun. That keeps my ends moisturized and keeps the sulfur mix off of the ends (in case it's too drying). I cover that either with a phonytail or a decorative wrap. Hey. I'm on a mission. I can wear my hair down when I'm mbl or longer.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 17, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Are u ladies using your mixtures AND wearing your hair down? Or strictly rocking a ponytail/bun daily?
> I'd like to wear my hair down more BUT I want to be able to keep my ends moisturized and my scalp healthy. BUT applying oils & moisturizers mess up my wrap! How can I do this?



I wear my hair up in a bun everyday and that's the only reason I am doing it. 
If I were to wear my hair in a wrap, it would look all greasy and stringy in a day or two. 
No pain no gain!
I'm gonna hit em hard come June/July (me and Njoy)


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 17, 2010)

I put half claudies elixir and half jbco in an applicator bottle so that I can have the best of both worlds. I couldn't see myself trying to rotate. I was gonna stop using my claudie's scalp elixir and try jbco for a month but then I would be out of the challenge so mixed it up.
My scalp elixir is much thicker now but not how it would be if i was using jbco alone.
I will still spray surge on my scalp when i wash and air dry.
I am hoping the weather will  get warmer so that I can start cowashing on the days that I work out.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

I did a cowash last night and use BT.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> I wear my hair up in a bun everyday and that's the only reason I am doing it.
> If I were to wear my hair in a wrap, it would look all greasy and stringy in a day or two.
> No pain no gain!
> I'm gonna hit em hard come June/July (me and Njoy)


 
 NJoy high-fives Mzz Mac!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 17, 2010)

Dropping out of this challenge (remove me pls *flowinlocks*, thanks). 

My scalp reallly doesn't like the oil mix I made and I find the little MSM crystals in my hair very irritating.  I will continue taking internally and wish you guys all the best with it.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> NJoy high-fives Mzz Mac!



HIGH-FIVES BACK ATCHA (with both hands!)


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just checking in.  I had to cut back on my application days (2 times a week) because the sulfur really isn't agreeing with me if I use it on a daily basis. I'm still taking my MSM daily.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Dropping out of this challenge (remove me pls *flowinlocks*, thanks).
> 
> *My scalp really doesn't like the oil mix I made* and I find the little MSM crystals in my hair very irritating. I will continue taking internally and wish you guys all the best with it.


 


Maybe you should try the Sublimed sulfur. Don't feel like you have to drop out. The challenge is for anyone who uses sulfur topically *or* internally.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ K, I'll stick with the internal though, I have come to find that I hate the look and feel of little grains of stuff in my hair, especially since I am not cowashing as much as I used to.  Gonna give castor oil a try.

Taking my MSM is second nature now along with the other stuff currently in vit regime; WL shake, CHL and Biotin.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ^^ K, I'll stick with the internal though, I have come to find that *I hate the look and feel of little grains of stuff in* *my hair,* especially since I am not cowashing as much as I used to. Gonna give castor oil a try.
> 
> Taking my MSM is second nature now along with the other stuff currently in vit regime; WL shake, CHL and Biotin.


 


Glad to hear you're staying, I haven't any Issues with grainess while using the sublimed sulfur.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 17, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ^^ K, I'll stick with the internal though, I have come to find that I hate the look and feel of little grains of stuff in my hair, especially since I am not cowashing as much as I used to. Gonna give castor oil a try.
> 
> Taking my MSM is second nature now along with the other stuff currently in vit regime; WL shake, CHL and Biotin.


 
Sublimed sulfur doesn't leave any grainyness.  And it's very inexpensive.  In any case, glad you're hanging around.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 19, 2010)

This will be my last week using sulfur on my scalp, I'm preparing for my tu at the end of the month. I'm pooing with my Shikakai bar this weekend, not taking any chances this time.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 19, 2010)

Applied Claudie's last night.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy spring ladies! I'm prepooing now with Amla oil, I'll wash with my shikakai bar and seal with Castor oil and HE LTR. I have so many oils to use up, I think I'll use my Afroveda Hibiscus infusion when I start using the sulfur again.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay! Spring has finally sprung! Now maybe we can get some REAL growth going with the warmer weather.

Flowinlocks, I know you said that you're stopping for your touchup. Will you restart in a few weeks or....?

I ordered and just received a Split Ender. I wanted to have it by yesterday to do my dusting. I dusted a bit yesterday but couldn't do the back so, I'll do the back tonight. Yesterday was the first time I've had my hair completely dry and naked this year. I put the pic in my siggy. Afterwards, I sprayed it with water/aloe to wet it down, remoisturize, resealed and back into a baggied bun. So, I'll have to rewash and redry (on cool setting) again to use this thingy. Still, looking forward to seeing how well it works.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay! Spring has finally sprung! Now maybe we can get some REAL growth going with the warmer weather.
> 
> Flowinlocks, I know you said that you're stopping for your touchup.* Will you restart in a few weeks or....?*
> 
> I ordered and just received a Split Ender. I wanted to have it by yesterday to do my dusting. I dusted a bit yesterday but couldn't do the back so, I'll do the back tonight. Yesterday was the first time I've had my hair completely dry and naked this year. I put the pic in my siggy. Afterwards, I sprayed it with water/aloe to wet it down, remoisturize, resealed and back into a baggied bun. So, I'll have to rewash and redry (on cool setting) again to use this thingy. Still, looking forward to seeing how well it works.


 
Yeah, I'll start back a week after my tu.

You are making awesome progress! You'll def. make MBL this year.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yeah, I'll start back a week after my tu.
> 
> You are making awesome progress! You'll def. make MBL this year.


 
 Girl, thanks for saying that! You made my day.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2010)

I just added my MN and sulfur mix tomy scalp a few minutes ago and it is tingling I guess from the essential oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

I applied my Claudie's a few hours ago.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 21, 2010)

I went to the salon to get my hair washed.  As I walked by this lady said, "I smell maple syrup".  It took me a minute before I realized she was referring to my hair.  I forgot what Claudie's Growth Elixir scent I ordered, creme brulee maybe? Then when the stylist was washing my hair he kept saying how my hair smelled so good and it was making him hungry.  
Finally--Sulfur without the bad smell!!   Yay!!!!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 21, 2010)

LaidBak - are you using Claudie's elixir?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 21, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> LaidBak - are you using Claudie's elixir?



Yeah My bad!  I didn't realize I left that out.  Will correct that.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 21, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I went to the salon to get my hair washed.  As I walked by this lady said, "I smell maple syrup".  It took me a minute before I realized she was referring to my hair.  I forgot what *Claudie's Growth Elixir scent I ordered, creme brulee *maybe? Then when the stylist was washing my hair he kept saying how my hair smelled so good and it was making him hungry.
> Finally--Sulfur without the bad smell!!   Yay!!!!


wow, this does sound good! It's making me hungry! Do you mind me asking how you place an order with Claudie for the growth elixir?
tia,
tishee

ETA: I found her website and am sending her an email now.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi ladies! I'm not in this challenge (but I'd like to join if not too late) but I have a sulfur question. I made a mix with the sublimed sulfur with a little less than 1/2 sulfur powder and the other half I used mainly castor oil, a little Argan oil, and a drop or two of peppermint oil to mask the smell. 

It mixed perfectly to a pale yellow creamy/watery consistency and I applied it to my scalp and I thought all was well and pinned my hair up for the night. The next day I went out to run my errands and looked in the rear-view mirror and saw that the mix left yellow stains in my hair/scalp and I had no clue. It was fine after I rubbed it in though.

Did I use too much sulfur powder??? 
Do you ladies who mix your own have this problem?

Also, I didn't know it would turn my jewelry. But luckily for Tarn-x my jewelry returned to normal. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 22, 2010)

Last night is the first time since starting MSM that I missed takin it 

Rather than waste it, I'm gonna use my oil mix on my hair as a prepoo.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Hi ladies! I'm not in this challenge (but I'd like to join if not too late) but I have a sulfur question. I made a mix with the sublimed sulfur with a little less than 1/2 sulfur powder and the other half I used mainly castor oil, a little Argan oil, and a drop or two of peppermint oil to mask the smell.
> 
> It mixed perfectly to a pale yellow creamy/watery consistency and I applied it to my scalp and I thought all was well and pinned my hair up for the night. The next day I went out to run my errands and looked in the rear-view mirror and saw that the mix left yellow stains in my hair/scalp and I had no clue. It was fine after I rubbed it in though.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! So you're saying you used, like, 40-45% sulfur (little less than half the amount of oil)?! Tooooo much! I repeat. Toooo much! You shouldn't use more than 10% sulfur in your solution. That means 90% of your solution should be oil. MTG uses a 5% sulfur mix. 8% is fair. There's a caution that says anything over 10% could cause a reaction.

HTH and welcome to the thread.  We gotcha, mama.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 22, 2010)

Applied my sulfur/castor mix last night. And I have been taking my powder daily.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! So you're saying you used, like, 40-45% sulfur (little less than half the amount of oil)?! Tooooo much! I repeat. Toooo much! You shouldn't use more than 10% sulfur in your solution. That means 90% of your solution should be oil. MTG uses a 5% sulfur mix. 8% is fair. There's a caution that says anything over 10% could cause a reaction.
> 
> HTH and welcome to the thread.  We gotcha, mama.



Are you guys talking about the white powder (sulfur)??


----------



## Pooks (Mar 22, 2010)

Claudie's Growth Elixir with a Tropical scent......  

What's one more product in my stash?  

If it doesn't work for me, I'll give it away.  I just wanna give it a go because it could just be that my mix with MSM (rather than sulphur, before I understood the difference) and EOs was a bad combo.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! So you're saying you used, like, 40-45% sulfur (little less than half the amount of oil)?! Tooooo much! I repeat. Toooo much! You shouldn't use more than 10% sulfur in your solution. That means 90% of your solution should be oil. MTG uses a 5% sulfur mix. 8% is fair. There's a caution that says anything over 10% could cause a reaction.
> 
> HTH and welcome to the thread. We gotcha, mama.


 

EEK!!  How could I be so silly to not even think about the percentages in Sulfur 8 and all. Thank God I still have a scalp!! LOL I'm gonna dillute it with more oils tonight then.

*Thanks so much*!! I'm so glad I checked in.  Walking around with yellow stuff all in my scalp  45%....I feel so silly.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 22, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Are you guys talking about the white powder (sulfur)??


 
Nope, I was talking about the yellow powder sulfur (sublimed powder).

I tried the white MSM white powder that looked like crystals before and hated that.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 22, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Claudie's Growth Elixir with a Tropical scent......
> 
> What's one more product in my stash?
> 
> If it doesn't work for me, I'll give it away.  I just wanna give it a go because it could just be that *my mix with MSM (rather than sulphur, before I understood the difference) and EOs was a bad combo.*



It's a bad combo? Enlighten me please.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sade'

To clarify, this was a bad combo for *me*.  My scalp didn't like the mixture I made, I thought I had put too much of the EOs in it, but even after diluting it waaaay down my scalp still wasn't happy.  YMMV.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 22, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Hi ladies! I'm not in this challenge (but I'd like to join if not too late) but I have a sulfur question. I made a mix with the sublimed sulfur with a little less than 1/2 sulfur powder and the other half I used mainly castor oil, a little Argan oil, and a drop or two of peppermint oil to mask the smell.
> 
> It mixed perfectly to a pale yellow creamy/watery consistency and I applied it to my scalp and I thought all was well and pinned my hair up for the night. The next day I went out to run my errands and looked in the rear-view mirror and saw that the mix left yellow stains in my hair/scalp and I had no clue. It was fine after I rubbed it in though.
> 
> ...


 


Waaaaaay too much. Njoy is correct, your mix should only contain 10% sulfur to oil ratio. Too much could cause the scalp to burn and become tender. Also the mixture should applied primarily to the scalp only.

Welcome to the challenge, feel free to chime in with anymore questions.
Please post starting pic. and reggie. First update is June 1st.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> EEK!!  How could I be so silly to not even think about the percentages in Sulfur 8 and all. Thank God I still have a scalp!! LOL I'm gonna dillute it with more oils tonight then.
> 
> *Thanks so much*!! I'm so glad I checked in. Walking around with yellow stuff all in my scalp  45%....I feel so silly.


 
No prob. And, don't feel silly.  We're all learning. Good thing you came by and dropped that info.  HHG!


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Waaaaaay too much. Njoy is correct, your mix should only contain 10% sulfur to oil ratio. Too much could cause the scalp to burn and become tender. Also the mixture should applied primarily to the scalp only.
> 
> Welcome to the challenge, feel free to chime in with anymore questions.
> Please post starting pic. and reggie. First update is June 1st.


 

Thanks for the welcome!  It's good to know you're all here to answer my questions. I must have a really tough scalp because I'm surprised that with using that much it didn't bother me........yet at least.erplexed  And I have to get another applicator bottle with a tip so that I can get it on my scalp better. I've been using my fingers from a regular flip top squirt bottle. I'll get my starting pic posted.

Thanks again!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 22, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Thanks for the welcome! It's good to know you're all here to answer my questions. I must have a really tough scalp because I'm surprised that with using that much it didn't bother me*........yet at least.*erplexed And I have to get another applicator bottle with a tip so that I can get it on my scalp better. I've been using my fingers from a regular flip top squirt bottle. I'll get my starting pic posted.
> 
> Thanks again!!


 


I was gonna say you would have believe me. I even noticed as I use my mixture down and it has less oil I don't even have to shake it because it becomes too strong. Btw I don't know if you are relaxed, but be sure to take a break from the sulfur the week before and after your touch up.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 22, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> If it doesn't work for me, I'll give it away.  I just wanna give it a go because it could just be that my mix with MSM (*rather than sulphur, before I understood the difference)* and EOs was a bad combo.



Hmm, never occurred to me that there was a difference.  What is the difference?





I'll be applying some more Claudie's tonight.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I was gonna say I would have believe me. I even noticed as I use my mixture down and it has less oil I don't even have to shake it because it becomes too strong. Btw I don't know if you are relaxed, but be sure to take a break from the sulfur the week before and after your touch up.


 
Yes, I'm relaxed and I actually just relaxed last week after you lovely LHCF ladies advised me to wait at least a week and clarify first before relaxing. Unfortunately though, after relaxing I didn't wait a whole week to start up again, maybe 3 days. I'm just asking for trouble 

But thanks so much for the heads-up!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 22, 2010)

Just purchased the Claudie's growth elixir and will start back applying the sulfur nightly once I receive it.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 22, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Hmm, never occurred to me that there was a difference. What is the difference?


 
*Here are some of the responses ladies posted up-thread to help me understand the difference:*



LAURENCE said:


> Just think of it like this, MSM or methylsulfonylmethane is a white, odorless sulfur that is taken internally.
> MSM is odorless the sublimed has a slight odor and turns silver jewelry black.


 


flowinlocks said:


> Just think of it like this, MSM or methylsulfonylmethane is a white, odorless sulfur that is taken internally. Usually in capsules or in powder form mixed in liquid. Yes it can be mixed with oil to be used topically but it won't dissolve. I have seen a recipe on here that calls from dissolving it in a small amout of boiling water first then mixing it in cond.
> 
> Sublimed Sulfur or Flowers of Sulfur is the yellow sulfur. It is a pharmaceutical sulfur used in prescription compounding skin preparations.
> This form is for topical use* only. *While the MSM is odorless the sublimed has a slight odor and turns silver jewelry black. It dissolves somewhat in oil, but it still settles to the bottom and must be mixed with each use also.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 22, 2010)

Applied my claudie's scalp elixir/jbco mix last night after not having done it for a few days too many.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi ya'll. I just wanted to chime in and say hello. I've been reading through the entire thread and I'm "unofficially" doing the challenge along with you all. Saturday was my first day. I'm using my own homemade version of boundless tresses plus the Hawaiin Silky 14-1 spray. I'm also taking a multi-vitamin, fish oils, and 5000mg of biotin per day. Also, I'm drinking 3-4 liters of water every day. I do that anyway though, so that's nothing new. I finally got the blend right last night. I'm only using 1 tsp of sulfer with about 6-7 oz of oil plus about 20-25 drops of peppermint EO. Yeah, I know that's a lot of peppermint, but I love the tingle and since I work around a lot of people, I need to mask the sulfer smell as much as possible and so far I haven't had any adverse reactions to the excessive minty-ness.  Yesterday I could smell the sulfer through my wig and I was self-conscious most of the day. I used Megatek and my hair broke off terribly. I never could get the protein/moisture balance correct, but by my own admission, I did neglect my hair quite a bit. I have a lot of breakage and thining in the crown as well as on my nape. I think this challenge is going to be good for me. I've learned quite a bit so far. I also need to work on my retention skills as well. Tonight I'm going to the gym after work so I'm sure my body heat will fire up that sulpher and peppermint big time.

Lyn


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi anilyn - I think you made your mix with the right amount of sulfur (not too much). You got me wanting to add some peppermint oil when I make my mix now. Right now I am still using my claudie's elixir, so when I run of it and some leftover boundless tresses, I am going mix up something. What other oils did you use in your mix?


----------



## anilyn (Mar 23, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Hi anilyn - I think you made your mix with the right amount of sulfur (not too much). You got me wanting to add some peppermint oil when I make my mix now. Right now I am still using my claudie's elixir, so when I run of it and some leftover boundless tresses, I am going mix up something. What other oils did you use in your mix?


 
This is the oil that I used. I added a little bit of olive oil to the mix as well. Next time I'll probably use a better quality, but I already had this and didn't want to spend too much $$ on yet another product. I got my sulfer from ebay. It was like $7.00 for a pound which will last me the entire challange and then some. I really liked the peppermint. I think you get a better smelling product with the mints, herbs, etc than you do with the floral ones. I used some jasmine/vanilla in my first sample and didn't like it at all with the sulphur. The tea tree EO wasn't bad, just more mediciny. The next time I might try orange blended with my peppermint.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 23, 2010)

Well Anilyn, I think speaking up makes you an official member. 

I just used the last of my mix yesterday and am making up a new batch today. I also used peppermint and tangerine EOs in my mix. I love peppermint for the tingle and tangerine is just yummy.  

Again, welcome!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 23, 2010)

anilyn said:


> Hi ya'll. I just wanted to chime in and say hello. I've been reading through the entire thread and I'm "unofficially" doing the challenge along with you all. Saturday was my first day. I'm using my own homemade version of boundless tresses plus the Hawaiin Silky 14-1 spray. I'm also taking a multi-vitamin, fish oils, and 5000mg of biotin per day. Also, I'm drinking 3-4 liters of water every day. I do that anyway though, so that's nothing new. I finally got the blend right last night. I'm only using 1 tsp of sulfer with about 6-7 oz of oil plus about 20-25 drops of peppermint EO. Yeah, I know that's a lot of peppermint, but I love the tingle and since I work around a lot of people, I need to mask the sulfer smell as much as possible and so far I haven't had any adverse reactions to the excessive minty-ness.  Yesterday I could smell the sulfer through my wig and I was self-conscious most of the day. I used Megatek and my hair broke off terribly. I never could get the protein/moisture balance correct, but by my own admission, I did neglect my hair quite a bit. I have a lot of breakage and thining in the crown as well as on my nape. I think this challenge is going to be good for me. I've learned quite a bit so far. I also need to work on my retention skills as well. Tonight I'm going to the gym after work so I'm sure my body heat will fire up that sulpher and peppermint big time.
> 
> Lyn


 



 Your mixture sounds yummy, I keep saying I'm gonna invest in some peppermint EO,I'm thinking of adding rosemary to my mixture the next time. My crown is my worse area as far dryness and being brittle. Because of this it's prone to breakage if I'm not careful. Castor oil works wonders in that area for me.

Sulfur can be drying so be sure to keep your hair moisturized. Cowashing is a wonderful way to stay on top the the moisture game.

If you decide you want to "offically" join the challenge I can add you to the list. HHG


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2010)

Will be applying my Claudie's before the night is up.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Well Anilyn, I think speaking up makes you an official member.
> 
> I just used the last of my mix yesterday and am making up a new batch today. I also used peppermint and tangerine EOs in my mix. I love peppermint for the tingle and tangerine is just yummy.
> 
> Again, welcome!



Thanks for the welcome! Participating might be good for me. Honestly though, I really don't want to post a picture of my raggedy hair right now, so that's mainly why I was just going to cheer you guys on and just kinda do my thing on the sidelines. Any pics of my hair right now would be blackmail worthy. 



flowinlocks said:


> Your mixture sounds yummy, I keep saying I'm gonna invest in some peppermint EO,I'm thinking of adding rosemary to my mixture the next time. My crown is my worse area as far dryness and being brittle. Because of this it's prone to breakage if I'm not careful. Castor oil works wonders in that area for me.
> 
> Sulfur can be drying so be sure to keep your hair moisturized. Cowashing is a wonderful way to stay on top the the moisture game.
> 
> If you decide you want to "offically" join the challenge I can add you to the list. HHG



Yes please. I'd like to join. I think it will be good to have the accountability. 

I love Rosemary.  It smells so clean and fresh. 

Yes, I'm really working hard on keeping my hair moisturized. Between the Megatek and my own neglect, my hair is so dry and brittle. So far I'm really liking the Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 conditioner. I've been using it on my dry hair alternate days and then sealing with coconut oil. I think there was a thread on here a while back where someone alternated days with Boundless Tresses and the Hawaiin Silky and got good results. I haven't quite figured out my regimen as far as cowashing/shampooing.  I need to figure that out tonight. 

Dang, I talk a lot. Ya'll just tell me to shut up at anytime.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 23, 2010)

anilyn said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Participating might be good for me. Honestly though, *I really don't want to post a picture of my raggedy hair right now, so that's mainly why I was just going to cheer you guys on and just kinda do my thing on the sidelines. Any pics of my hair right now would be blackmail worthy.*
> 
> *Dang, I talk a lot. Ya'll just tell me to shut up at anytime.*


 
Girl, I hear you on the pic.  I want to say, don't worry about it.  We all start somewhere but, I'm picky about what I put up of myself too so, I feel ya.  Post a pic whenever you feel ready.

As for talking, keep it coming.  We could use a little more chatter on this thread.  Keeps it moving and keeps things interesting.  Welcome aboard, my friend!  Glad ta have ya!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 23, 2010)

anilyn said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Participating might be good for me. Honestly though, I really don't want to post a picture of my raggedy hair right now, so that's mainly why I was just going to cheer you guys on and just kinda do my thing on the sidelines. Any pics of my hair right now would be blackmail worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Adding you to the list, Welcome!! Understandable about the pic., Try and at least post your starting length. NL,SL, whatever or inches if you prefer. Oh and your reggie also.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 24, 2010)

Co wash last night and use BT.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Adding you to the list, Welcome!! Understandable about the pic., Try and at least post your starting length. NL,SL, whatever or inches if you prefer. Oh and your reggie also.


 
Thanks!! Well I guess it won't kill me to post a picture. I'm cowashing tonight so I'll try to get a better one that what I have. My hair is very uneven in the back but I'm saying necklength.  Yeah, let me just do a picture. 

Reggie:

Homemade Boundless Tresses - every other day
Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 spray conditioner with coconut oil seal on alternate days
Cowash or shampoo 2x per week. I'm going to try and cowash more than shampoo but I go to the gym almost every day so I'm going to have to play that one by ear.
Deep condition 1 time per week
Biotin - 5000mcg per day
Fish oils
Water - 3 to 4 liters per day
Multivitamin


----------



## anilyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay, I know this is going to sound crazy but I'm going to ask anyway. 

Has anyone else experienced having really weird dreams since using sulfur. It's probably just a coincidence since I'm just massaging it into my scalp but for the past week I've had the craziest dreams.  Normally, I have a really crazy one here and there, but I've been having them EVERY night and sometimes more than one crazy one a night.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

anilyn said:


> Thanks!! Well I guess it won't kill me to post a picture. I'm cowashing tonight so I'll try to get a better one that what I have. My hair is very uneven in the back but I'm saying necklength. Yeah, let me just do a picture.
> 
> 
> Reggie:
> ...


 
Yay!  I'm glad that you're willing to post a pic.  We're all trying to improve and all here to help each other, so 




anilyn said:


> Okay, I know this is going to sound crazy but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced having really weird dreams since using sulfur. It's probably just a coincidence since I'm just massaging it into my scalp but for the past week I've had the craziest dreams.  Normally, I have a really crazy one here and there, but I've been having them EVERY night and sometimes more than one crazy one a night.


 
No weird dreams here.  Maybe your dreams are just telling you to quit playin and post a pic.  So once we get that, I think the crazy dreams will stop.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> No weird dreams here. Maybe your dreams are just telling you to quit playin and post a pic. So once we get that, I think the crazy dreams will stop.


 
Well considering last nights dream had me married to Lamont from Sanford and Son and the two of us being snatched out of an airplane by a giant while we were on our way to our tropical honeymoon, I'm going to post up those pictures STAT!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

ltown said:


> Co wash last night and use BT.


 



I like your new avatar.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Question. Anybody else get a greasy face from the sulfur mix? I remixed mine (properly this time)  but my face just stays so shiny. I have my hair up in a loose bun but I have a bang out to cover my 5-head. So I don't know if the oil is coming from that hair or not. I only put the mix on my scalp of course. 

Plus, I can't keep my hands out of my hair and then I touch my face by mistake during the day and feels like it irritates my skin a little and it turns a little red. I have sensitive skin.

I'm wondering if anybody knows of something I can mix in to make it less runny??? Any tips to keep my darn fingers out my hair too??? 

ETA: I washed it last night to get rid of the old overly concentrated mix I did before. My face was oily with that too though. Mainly my forehead but almost the whole face is kinda oily.

T.I.A.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Question. Anybody else get a greasy face from the sulfur mix? I remixed mine (properly this time)  but my face just stays so shiny. I have my hair up in a loose bun but I have a bang out to cover my 5-head. So I don't know if the oil is coming from that hair or not. I only put the mix on my scalp of course.
> 
> ...


 


How are you applying your mixture?


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How are you applying your mixture?


 
I have it in an applicator bottle but I squeeze it out onto my fingers to apply. I don't have the correct tip yet to squirt it in my scalp.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I have it in an applicator bottle but I squeeze it out onto my fingers to apply. I don't have the correct tip yet to squirt it in my scalp.


 



I prefer the method you use as oppose to squirting it in the scalp. I noticed ppl seem to have the drippies after doing this. Could it be you are applying too much? I usually pour my mix in my hands, rub them together and massage my scalp in the front. Then repeat the process in the back. I haven't had any problem with a greasy face. Now as far as your hands in your face and in your hair. stop that.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I prefer the method you use as oppose to squirting it in the scalp. I noticed ppl seem to have the drippies after doing this. Could it be you are applying too much? I usually pour my mix in my hands, rub them together and massage my scalp in the front. Then repeat the process in the back. I haven't had any problem with a greasy face. Now as far as your hands in your face and in your hair. stop that.


 
LOL..... I'll try to keep my hands out of my hair. 

I never thought about I might be using too much. I was parting my hair and greasing each part section and then massing through the scalp when done. I'll use a little less the next time.

Thanks!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> LOL..... *I'll try to keep my hands out of my hair. *
> 
> I never thought about I might be using too much. I was parting my hair and greasing each part section and then massing through the scalp when done. I'll use a little less the next time.
> 
> Thanks!!


 


Lol, I have to admit I'm guilty of this wen I need a touch up really bad. I like to play with my ng. Sulfur will irritate skin in some case so I do try to be mindful not to do so.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been doing my scalp massages every evening and using my Claudie's every other day.  I've got a noticeable bit of NG on the left side of my head but the right side needs to catch up.  I'm gonna lay off the external sulfur because I think in another 7 days I am gonna relax.   Still taking my MSM though.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I have it in an applicator bottle but I squeeze it out onto my fingers to apply. I don't have the correct tip yet to squirt it in my scalp.


 
I've only been at this for a few days so I'm no expert but I've found that when you apply the mix to your scalp it spreads out like crazy. I've found that parting my hair off in bigger sections helps a lot with the dripping. I had the drip problem on my nape because thats where my hair is broken. I used just like one stripe of oil and then massage.d It helped a great deal and my scalp was completely covered with the oil when I got finished with the massage.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 24, 2010)

anilyn said:


> I've only been at this for a few days so I'm no expert but I've found that when you apply the mix to your scalp it spreads out like crazy. I've found that parting my hair off in bigger sections helps a lot with the dripping. I had the drip problem on my nape because thats where my hair is broken. I used just like one stripe of oil and then massage.d It helped a great deal and my scalp was completely covered with the oil when I got finished with the massage.


 
Yeah, that's a good point about it spreading out, especially if using too much. I'm gonna use it really sparingly the next time and then just massage it in. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

anilyn said:


> Well considering last nights dream had me married to Lamont from Sanford and Son and the two of us being snatched out of an airplane by a giant while we were on our way to our tropical honeymoon, I'm going to post up those pictures STAT!!


 
Oh lawd!  But hey, I get it! The dream is you being married to your old ways of haircare (Lamont, representing your hair from back in the day) and flying overhead in an airplane (lurking) hoping it gets you to your wonderful destination of beautiful hair (tropical locale). But no! The giant snatching you both out is your new understanding and the fact that you've come out of lurkdom. Oh yeah. It's haircare related.  Don't worry. We're all getting to that tropical honeymoon. 





Hairsnob said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Question. Anybody else get a greasy face from the sulfur mix? I remixed mine (properly this time)  but my face just stays so shiny. I have my hair up in a loose bun but I have a bang out to cover my 5-head. So I don't know if the oil is coming from that hair or not. I only put the mix on my scalp of course.
> 
> ...


 
I agree that you may be putting too much on. Or, maybe you can use a base that's not as runny as oil. I think I read that the base for Boundless Tresses is coconut oil and shea butter. That keeps it from being so runny. I'm thinking about making my next batch a little less oily too.


Speaking of, I'm behind schedule and better get ta mixing! I hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I agree that you may be putting too much on. Or, maybe you can use a base that's not as runny as oil. I think I read that the base for Boundless Tresses is coconut oil and shea butter. That keeps it from being so runny. I'm thinking about making my next batch a little less oily too.
> 
> 
> Speaking of, I'm behind schedule and better get ta mixing! *I hope everyone's having a good day!*







Coconut oil and shea sound like a good mixture as far as consistency.  I don't know about the shea, but the coconut oil melts soon as it hits your scalp. So I think using it by itself would defeat the purpose. 

BTW,I'm having a great day. I worked out then gave myself a nice dc.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's an even skintone challenge going on where this girl (sorry. can't remember the name) did a youtube vid on mixing coconut oil and shea butter.  It does mix.  You have keep shaking it to blend.  I have some in a bottle.  Had to shake for a bit and it hasn't separated yet.  I still have to reshake before each use, just to be sure.  So, I think the oil from the CO keeps it from resolidifying.  And I mean I used raw shea butter, which is like a brick.  Just a thought.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> There's an even skintone challenge going on where this girl (sorry. can't remember the name) did a youtube vid on mixing coconut oil and shea butter. It does mix. You have keep shaking it to blend. I have some in a bottle. Had to shake for a bit and it hasn't separated yet. I still have to reshake before each use, just to be sure. So, I think the oil from the CO keeps it from resolidifying. And I mean I used raw shea butter, which is like a brick. Just a thought.


 


Sounds good to me. What about mixing it in a blender?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sounds good to me. What about mixing it in a blender?


 
*shrugging* I suppose. Haven't tried that. I just crumbled some shea into a jar, added coconut oil (liquified buy jar in hot water). Shake. You have to keep shaking for a bit. It becomes creamy. 

Other options could be aloe vera gel or jbco. Both of those are pretty thick. I'd probably still add a bit of another oil to the jbco just to loosen it up a bit. But hey, isn't sulfur 8 petroleum-based. Whatever works to get the sulfur onto the scalp for transdermal absorption.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Just applied my homemade BT and scalp massaged. I got a little heavy handed myself tonight and had a few drips down my forehead. Tommorrow I will co-wash and use the Hawaiian Silky 14-1 and seal with coconut oil. 

Even though I'm only on day 5, I am noticing less breakage (little chips of hair in the sink). I still have some but not nearly as much. Now it's just more normal shedding (long strands). I used to have a sink full of BOTH.  I think it's probably due to the extra attention and moisture I've been giving my hair. Whatever, I'll take it. 

Headed to bed in a bit. Can't wait to see what kind of crazy dreams I'll have tonight. 

Lyn


----------



## LAURENCE (Mar 24, 2010)

anilyn said:


> Okay, I know this is going to sound crazy but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced having really weird dreams since using sulfur. It's probably just a coincidence since I'm just massaging it into my scalp but for the past week I've had the craziest dreams.  Normally, I have a really crazy one here and there, but I've been having them EVERY night and sometimes more than one crazy one a night.



Yes, I used to have very strange and vivid dreams when I just started using sulfur a couple of years ago.  I read that it's common although not everyone experiences this.  I haven't had any since I resumed using it more consistently.  I also didn't keep track to notice when they stopped.


----------



## taj (Mar 25, 2010)

I skipped this week. I'll resume next week!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay!  I'm glad that you're willing to post a pic.  We're all trying to improve and all here to help each other, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too funny! I agree.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I agree that you may be putting too much on. Or, maybe you can use a base that's not as runny as oil. I think I read that the base for Boundless Tresses is coconut oil and shea butter. That keeps it from being so runny. I'm thinking about making my next batch a little less oily too.
> 
> 
> Speaking of, I'm behind schedule and better get ta mixing! I hope everyone's having a good day!


 
Hmmm.... how come I didn't think of the coconut oil before. I stopped using it during the Winter because of how it clumped up but this would probably be excellent for applying the sulfur. I guess I'll have to melt it first in order to mix it and let it solidify before using. Anything is better than the Petroleum in the Sulfur 8.

Thanks bunches!!


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

hi ladies!

i have the sulfur from americarx that flwoinglocks suggested, but have been using mtg.

it's strange....even though it has a strong odor, it really doesn't bother me much.

although, i am cowashing so frequently that this might be keeping the odor from building up too much.

still taking msm, too. so far, so good!


----------



## anilyn (Mar 25, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Yes, I used to have very strange and vivid dreams when I just started using sulfur a couple of years ago. I read that it's common although not everyone experiences this. I haven't had any since I resumed using it more consistently. I also didn't keep track to notice when they stopped.


 
YESSSSS!!!! I knew I wasn't crazy. :bouncegre

Thank You!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *shrugging* I suppose. Haven't tried that. I just *crumbled some shea into a jar,* added coconut oil (liquified buy jar in hot water). Shake. You have to keep shaking for a bit.* It becomes creamy. *
> 
> Other options could be aloe vera gel or jbco. Both of those are pretty thick. I'd probably still add a bit of another oil to the jbco just to loosen it up a bit. But hey, isn't sulfur 8 petroleum-based. Whatever works to get the sulfur onto the scalp for transdermal absorption.


 


Hairsnob said:


> Hmmm.... how come I didn't think of the coconut oil before. I stopped using it during the Winter because of how it clumped up but this would probably be excellent for applying the sulfur. I guess *I'll have to melt it first in order to mix it and let it solidify before using*. Anything is better than the Petroleum in the Sulfur 8.
> 
> Thanks bunches!!


 


Hairsnob I would take Njoy's advice and add something else to the Coconut oil. Because once it touches your fingers or your scalp it will liquefy, kinda defeating the purpose.

I remember having some Brahmi oil that had a Coconut base and I would always have to melt it, the same way I would Vatika. I tried to pour it in a jar and use it in solid form. I would grease my scalp with it and before you knew it oil was running everywhere.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 25, 2010)

anilyn said:


> YESSSSS!!!! I knew I wasn't crazy. :bouncegre
> 
> Thank You!!!


 



I have only had crazy dreams when I took MSM, never when I applied it topically.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hairsnob I would take Njoy's advice and add something else to the Coconut oil. Because once it touches your fingers or your scalp it will liquefy, kinda defeating the purpose.
> 
> I remember having some Brahmi oil that had a Coconut base and I would always have to melt it, the same way I would Vatika. I tried to pour it in a jar and use it in solid form. I would grease my scalp with it and before you knew it oil was running everywhere.


 
Thanks, now I see the point. It would backfire if I put in the solid coconut oil if it melts on contact. I probably would end up with more run-off after it melted. The only problem is that the Shea Butter I have actually irritates my scalp (Cantu no-drip). That was the reason I stopped using it for twist-outs. I've never used another shea butter so maybe I'll try another more pure brand??? I know the Cantu has added oils, etc.  Any other shea butter recommendations?

By the way, in order to keep my hands out of my hair today I had to put it in a regular phony pony tighter bun. So far so good with no face irritation from touching it inadvertently.


T.I.A.


----------



## Hairsnob (Mar 25, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Thanks, now I see the point. It would backfire if I put in the solid coconut oil if it melts on contact. I probably would end up with more run-off after it melted. The only problem is that the Shea Butter I have actually irritates my scalp (Cantu no-drip). That was the reason I stopped using it for twist-outs. I've never used another shea butter so maybe I'll try another more pure brand??? I know the Cantu has added oils, etc. Any other shea butter recommendations?
> 
> By the way, in order to keep my hands out of my hair today I had to put it in a regular phony pony tighter bun. So far so good with no face irritation from touching it inadvertently.
> 
> ...


 
*I see JBCO was mentioned as a way to thicken it. I'm currently using regular castor oil. Is the JBCO thicker then the regular kind?*


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 25, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> *I see JBCO was mentioned as a way to thicken it. I'm currently using regular castor oil. Is the JBCO thicker then the regular kind?*


 


I'm not sure but mixing the sulfur in castor oil sounds like a good idea considering how thick it is, and it stays in place.


----------



## anilyn (Mar 28, 2010)

Well yesterday was the end of my first week on the challenge. Of course it's to early to "see" any changes, but I can tell my hair is loving the extra moisture and attention. Looking back it's seems so silly why I neglected my hair so much in the past. It's really not that hard once you actually take the time so create a regimen for yourself and most importantly, create a simple one that's easy to follow. I'm a product junkie by nature so of course I'll always want to try new things, but for the first time I feel like I've finally found my staples. I'm never going to give up my Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1. I lurves this stuff.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

I applied Claudie's to my scalp on Thursday and Saturday in addition to Tuesday last week.  I gotta check my notes to see how often I will be applying this week.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 28, 2010)

are you ladies seeing results from using sulfur?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2010)

Checking in, I just did my touch up. Now I'm dcing with ORS, Silicon Mix and Aussie Moist.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2010)

washnset said:


> are you ladies seeing results from using sulfur?


 


 YES, I had the hardest time doing my tu this time. It seemed like I was almost tearing through the ng. I'll do my color tommorrow and most likely have an update pic. in my album.


----------



## LAURENCE (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Guys!
Checking in.... I clarified my hair this weekend with Dr. woods castile soap(1st time).  It was actually more creamier than the elucence clarifying shampoo that I would started using to clarify.  I deep conditioned with a home made deep conditioner. Then did a cool rinse with diluted ACV.  My hair felt strong (especially the roots) and well balanced.  I braided it up and applied my sulfur mix then lightly massaged.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2010)

I did shampoo, dc and applied BT. I have a little left and will use my own mix of sulfur.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 29, 2010)

how often do you use sulfur?



flowinlocks said:


> YES, I had the hardest time doing my tu this time. It seemed like I was almost tearing through the ng. I'll do my color tommorrow and most likely have an update pic. in my album.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2010)

washnset said:


> how often do you use sulfur?


 




Topically, at least three times a week.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks! a few more questions. when you used it 3x a week, how many months or weeks did you do this? also...how much ng do you have? 



flowinlocks said:


> Topically, at least three times a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2010)

washnset said:


> thanks! a few more questions. when you used it 3x a week, how many months or weeks did you do this? also...how much ng do you have?


 



I have only been using it since the beginning of the challenge. which was the end of Jan. I would say I got about an inch of ng per month. In Feb. I trimmed off that point in my siggy and it's back.

I'm not trimming again till June so I'll really be able to see my progress.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

How's it going ladies? I start back with my sulfur this weekend so I'm planning on mixing up a few bottles of oil. I'm thinking of adding sulfur to my Shikakai/Amla oils. I also would like to try it with Castor oil. I don't have too much of that on hand so I'm might mix with Hairveda Shikaki oil since it has a Castor oil base.

Overall I'm very much liking my results. I'm basing this on the fact that I cut the point of in my siggy, about a inch and half and it grew back. 

So while my progress doesn't look great this month it does mean it growing nicely. I believe I got an inch a month with the MTG/homemade sulfur mixes (when used consistently).

I don't plan on using the MTG now because it's too warm outside for that stuff to be marinating on my head.

So we shall see how the homemade stuff works by itself. I don't plan on doing any more trimming till *after* my June progress shot. This will be my mini experiment for the next 2 months.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How's it going ladies? I start back with my sulfur this weekend so I'm planning on mixing up a few bottles of oil. I'm thinking of adding sulfur to my Shikakai/Amla oils. I also would like to try it with Castor oil. I don't have too much of that on hand so I'm might mix with Hairveda Shikaki oil since it has a Castor oil base.
> 
> Overall I'm very much liking my results. I'm basing this on the fact that I cut the point of in my siggy, about a inch and half and it grew back.
> 
> ...


 
I'm doing good retaining don't think alot of growth but I have not straighten either.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm on hiatus til I get back from vacation next week. This R&R is doing me some good because, due to hard water issues, I'm not doing daily cowashes, which helps keep me out of the mirror and lessens my obsessing. Ah, but I'll be back on it next week. Looking forward to what the warm months will bring us.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm doing good retaining don't think alot of growth but I have not straighten either.


 



I  bet it's longer than you think if you straighten it. Your puff looks good.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm on hiatus til I get back from vacation next week. This R&R is doing me some good because, due to hard water issues, I'm not doing daily cowashes, which helps keep me out of the mirror and lessens my obsessing. Ah, but I'll be back on it next week. Looking forward to what the warm months will bring us.


 


You having fun? You know you got me itching like a crackhead over here, wanting to buy that splitender for my next trim.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You having fun? You know you got me itching like a crackhead over here, wanting to buy that splitender for my next trim.


 
 Oh lawd! I'm an enabler.  It's all good, mama. That thing made my dusting easy. I know that it cut good ends too but, you can't even tell. And now I'm working with fresh ends. Just knowing that makes me feel better.  (yeah. like that's helping your itch. )


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Oh lawd! I'm an enabler.  It's all good, mama. That thing made my dusting easy. I know that it cut good ends too but, you can't even tell. And now I'm working with fresh ends. Just knowing that makes me feel better.  (yeah. like that's helping your itch. )


 



 Not at all. Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2010)

ordered online.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2010)

I took a week's break from my MN application and will be back on it maybe tonight or tomorrow night, not sure which. I am feeling so lazy tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh by the way, I think this weekend, I will mix my own sulfur 8 grease using a jar of Blue Magic or Vaseline grease, a teaspoon of Preferred Plus Sulfur powder and some essential oils for scent improvement, blend well and add all the moisturizing hair lotion and natural oils that I use to complete my mix. 

Sulfur 8 grease is just wayyy too expensive to buy here in the Bahamas and way cheaper for me to simply make my own version of it myself. I hope it comes out well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Oh by the way, I think this weekend, I will mix my own sulfur 8 grease using a jar of Blue Magic or Vaseline grease, a teaspoon of Preferred Plus Sulfur powder and some essential oils for scent improvement, blend well and add all the moisturizing hair lotion and natural oils that I use to complete my mix.
> 
> Sulfur 8 grease is just wayyy too expensive to buy here in the Bahamas and way cheaper for me to simply make my own version of it myself. I hope it comes out well.


 


 Aggie your hair has grown so much! Congratulations on making BSL!! (again).


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 31, 2010)

NJoy said:


> ordered online.


 


do you have a link?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> do you have a link?


 
http://splitender.com/


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been getting a lot of breakage lately not sure what its from. i'm gonna cut back on my sulfur and clarify and start over and try to keep it simple, maybe just take sulfur internally


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> http://splitender.com/


 



Ok you ordered direct from the site. I was wondering about that because I saw this on Amazon and Ebay. Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 1, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> I've been getting a lot of breakage lately not sure what its from. i'm gonna cut back on my sulfur and clarify and start over and try to keep it simple, maybe just take sulfur internally


 




Sorry to hear about your breakage. Sulfur can be drying to the hair. Could it be your hair is craving more moisture? Have you been applying it to the scalp only or just the roots? Maybe you need to do a protein treatment to stop the breakage. Then up your moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie your hair has grown so much! Congratulations on making BSL!! (again).


 
Thanks FL but I have since trimmed it back to shoulder length. I wanted to see if I can reach BSL fully relaxed and now that I know I can get there, I thought I'd try it again while transitioning to texlaxed hair.


----------



## blueberryd (Apr 2, 2010)

Emoniegirl03 said:


> I've been getting a lot of breakage lately not sure what its from. i'm gonna cut back on my sulfur and clarify and start over and try to keep it simple, maybe just take sulfur internally



Girl me too!  I had to stop this challenge like a month ago b/c my hair was growing tooooo fast and toooo thick and was becoming a mess to detangle...my hair was growing but I turned right back around and lost it in the detangling process. erplexed And my last relaxer was june 09 sooo I just couldn't handle it.  Mayb after I find a good detangler and get a solid reggie down--I'll try again.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Thanks FL but I have since trimmed it back to shoulder length. I wanted to see if I can reach BSL fully relaxed and now that I know I can get there, I thought I'd try it again while transitioning to texlaxed hair.


 


My bad, I 'm sure you be back there in no time. Hows the transition going?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> Girl me too! *I had to stop this challenge like a month ago b/c my hair was growing tooooo fast and toooo thick *and was becoming a mess to detangle...my hair was growing but I turned right back around and lost it in the detangling process. erplexed And my last relaxer was june 09 sooo I just couldn't handle it. Mayb after I find a good detangler and get a solid reggie down--I'll try again.


 


Sorry to hear about your breakage. What product were you using to detangle?

And, ahem what had your hair growing so fast and thick?


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok I  still in using my MN and MT , just been out off the computer


----------



## Zawaj (Apr 3, 2010)

Im still in! Taking MSM and using Hibiscus Oil a couple times a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2010)

I've applied Claudie's 4x this week so far. Today will be my 5th application.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> My bad, I 'm sure you be back there in no time. Hows the transition going?


 
It's alright hun, you didn't know. My transition is a lot easier now than it was 5 months ago, Weird huh? I finally have a grip on what my natural hair likes and doesn't like and I am treating it accordingly. I still do one or two hits and misses but for the most part, I am managing the transition pretty well. Thanks so much for asking.


----------



## anilyn (Apr 4, 2010)

Today's the end of week 2 on the challenge. I'm so glad I found this. My hair has done a complete 180 in terms of lack of breakage and softness. I think the extra water and Biotin are helping too.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 4, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> Girl me too! I had to stop this challenge like a month ago b/c my hair was growing tooooo fast and toooo thick and was becoming a mess to detangle...my hair was growing but I turned right back around and lost it in the detangling process. erplexed And my last relaxer was june 09 sooo I just couldn't handle it. Mayb after I find a good detangler and get a solid reggie down--I'll try again.


 


flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakage. What product were you using to detangle?
> 
> And, ahem what had your hair growing so fast and thick?


 
Bumping for a response to Flowinlocks' question.  Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Bumping for a response to Flowinlocks' question. Inquiring minds wanna know.


 
Bumping again...


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Apr 4, 2010)

I stopped the sulu last week, clarified on saturday, and just started MT. Still taking msm orally


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2010)

Will apply Claudie's everyday this week. I just took my first silica pill today. We will see how that goes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm back on the sulfur. Today I mixed up 2 batches with the sublimed sulfur. The first one was Afroveda Shikakai growth Elixir, Castor oil and sulfur. The second one was Hairveda Shikakai oil and sulfur.

I will be going hard alternating the 2 for the next few months.

Sigh.... Trying to push my way to BSL.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 5, 2010)

I use up my BT, that last 2 months. I'm going to mix my sulfur powder with JBCO with peppermint oil.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay!! I'm home! Now I can get back to using my sulfur mix and taking MSM. And, yes! daily cowashing, DC'g, steaming, oh my! I'm back in full force, mamas! Let the obsessing resume!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> I use up my BT, that last 2 months. I'm going to mix my sulfur powder with JBCO with peppermint oil.


 




I was so close to buying BT, just can't get past the shipping. Did you notice any results from using it.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone apply on wet hair? I usually apply on dry hair so I was just wondering. Also since I didn't get a chance to apply yesterday since my hair was wet.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Does anyone apply on wet hair? I usually apply on dry hair so I was just wondering. Also since I didn't get a chance to apply yesterday since my hair was wet.


 




Never tried it, I guess that's something else for us to experiment with. Are you seeing any growth from the Claudies?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Never tried it, I guess that's something else for us to experiment with. Are you seeing any growth from the Claudies?


I think so. I think I got some from Beemine too. It's so hard to truly measure my hair. As more new growth comes in my curl pattern is getting tighter and of course I don't straighten so it's been interesting trying to assess growth.  After this week I will alternate Claudie's & Beemine by week for a month then by day the following month.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Does anyone apply on wet hair? I usually apply on dry hair so I was just wondering. Also since I didn't get a chance to apply yesterday since my hair was wet.


 
I apply on both wet/dry. I do just apply to the scalp and then use another carrier oil for my seal. Since my hair is wet 3 times a week I want any additional growth opportunity I can get


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm back on the sulfur. Today I mixed up 2 batches with the sublimed sulfur. The first one was Afroveda Shikakai growth Elixir, Castor oil and sulfur. The second one was Hairveda Shikakai oil and sulfur.
> 
> I will be going hard alternating the 2 for the next few months.
> 
> Sigh.... Trying to push my way to BSL.


One day, one week, one month, one inch at a time, *you WILL get there hun. *


----------



## Ltown (Apr 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I was so close to buying BT, just can't get past the shipping. Did you notice any results from using it.


 
I brought mine from the exchange thread so I wouldn't pay for the shipping either.  $27 with a discount no way, I got mine $15. I have not done a length check but I'm check this weekend and come back with results.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> I apply on both wet/dry. I do just apply to the scalp and then use another carrier oil for my seal. Since my hair is wet 3 times a week I want any additional growth opportunity I can get


 How long have you been natural ltown?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> How long have you been natural ltown?


 
Aggie, only 2 months. I did the long-term transition without BC leaving me at sl. It challenging because I never been natural at this length I would cave in and relax. I'm now in my own style challenge, sometime I like twist/braidout or not, puff are great. No afro my hair is too straight in the middle. That is probably the most challenging when you become natural is really knowing what your hair type is.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

ltown said:


> Aggie, only 2 months. I did the long-term transition without BC leaving me at sl. It challenging because I never been natural at this length I would cave in and relax. I'm now in my own style challenge, sometime I like twist/braidout or not, puff are great. No afro my hair is too straight in the middle. That is probably the most challenging when you become natural is really knowing what your hair type is.


 

Well your avi pic is mighty cute none the less. I love the texture I can see.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2010)

Checking in for today....applied my cge and mn mixture to my scalp, moisturized and sealed with oil. I plan on cw my hair Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm still in the game and applying my sulfur/castor oil mix. This is week three for me since my last relaxer and length check. I feel a good bit of new growth but mostly in the front of my hair. I was hoping for a miracle 3/4 inch but I don't think so. I do feel my hair hitting a different spot on my back again and I haven't felt that in a while since my setback.

The new growth in the back is not as wavy, kinda like one big softer wave so it's hard to tell if it's really new growth or what. Plus, it's still kinda straight from flat-ironing. I think the textures are different because the waves in the front are harder and smaller. 

I added some MN to my mix this time. I did get a headache the next day which was wash day anyway. I didn't get a headache the next time I applied it though. 

I looked in one Family Dollar and there wasn't a single Family Dollar brand MN box there.  Is this something that's going to be hard to find? I'm gonna check another one.

Good luck to us all and happy growing!!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I'm still in the game and applying my sulfur/castor oil mix. This is week three for me since my last relaxer and length check. I feel a good bit of new growth but mostly in the front of my hair. I was hoping for a miracle 3/4 inch but I don't think so. I do feel my hair hitting a different spot on my back again and I haven't felt that in a while since my setback.
> 
> The new growth in the back is not as wavy, kinda like one big softer wave so it's hard to tell if it's really new growth or what. Plus, it's still kinda straight from flat-ironing. I think the textures are different because the waves in the front are harder and smaller.
> 
> ...


 
I could never find it at Family dollar or dollar general. Target has their brand cost no more than $4.00. Aggie has a good MN mix in her fotki I've used in the past, no headaches!


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> I could never find it at Family dollar or dollar general. Target has their brand cost no more than $4.00. Aggie has a good MN mix in her fotki I've used in the past, no headaches!


 
I'm glad you told me that because I'm not gonna go crazy looking for it. I have the Equate brand now but I wasn't sure if it was any good since I never heard anybody mention it. I'll check out Aggie's mix in her Fotki.

Thanks bunches!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in.  I bought some EMU oil/MSM/Vitamin C cream.  I am going to try it on my edges because its totally non greasy and I can use it every day.  i've used it once.  As long as it doesn't cause white buildup (like some creams do) then its a keeper.

Still on my oral MSM.  Relaxed recently, so I'll go back to topical sulfur in about another 5 days.


----------



## blueberryd (Apr 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakage. What product were you using to detangle?
> 
> And, ahem what had your hair growing so fast and thick?


 
Sorry for the late response--I haven't been checking this thread often...buttttt I was using my own coconut oil and sulfur mix on my scalp  3x/week.  I really don't have an official detangler--I would just use neutragena triple moisture and leave it on for like an hour---which was working for a while but my roots just kept getting thicker and thicker!!! Plus I don't know how patient I really am--I've never really had to deal with my hair 9+ months post.  I may try kinky curly or mane n tail detangler and try the sulfur thang again b/c it was definitely working


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 7, 2010)

add me, i started using doo gro medicated with sulfur almost 2 weeks ago


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> add me, i started using doo gro medicated with sulfur almost 2 weeks ago


 


Welcome, adding you to to the list. Don't for get starting pic. and reggie. We have our first reveal/update June 1st.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> Sorry for the late response--I haven't been checking this thread often...buttttt I was using my own coconut oil and sulfur mix on my scalp 3x/week. I really don't have an official detangler--I would just use neutragena triple moisture and leave it on for like an hour---which was working for a while but my roots just kept getting thicker and thicker!!! Plus I don't know how patient I really am--I've never really had to deal with my hair 9+ months post. I may try kinky curly or mane n tail detangler and try the sulfur thang again b/c it was definitely working


 



Cowashing always seems to help soften my ng. Aussie Moist and Suave Humectant are my 2 top favs.


----------



## blueberryd (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks! I'll try aussie--suave humectant didn't do much for me...I liked the regular suave coconut oil tho.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> thanks! I'll try aussie--suave humectant didn't do much for me...I liked the regular suave coconut oil tho.


 




Aussie Moist is much thicker, it seems to melt my ng. I like keeping the Suave on hand for whenever I need extra slip.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I'm still in the game and applying my sulfur/castor oil mix.
> 
> I added some MN to my mix this time. *I looked in one Family Dollar and there wasn't a single Family Dollar brand MN box there. Is this something that's going to be hard to find?* I'm gonna check another one.
> 
> Good luck to us all and happy growing!!


 
I noticed the bolded at amazon.com as well. I used to be able to purchase the Fougera MN brand that I liked by the dozens and very cheaply I might add. Now I can't even find one available there or anywhere else for that matter. 

It's a bit frustrating for me too but this will not deter me. I will still keep trying to find the best price online as they are really too expensive here in the Bahamas.

Anyway, I just ordered about 14 MN to last me a long while just so I don't have to keep ordering every month.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *Aussie Moist is much thicker, it seems to melt my ng*. I like keeping the Suave on hand for whenever I need extra slip.


 
I concur FL with the bolded. I used Aussie Moist to detangle with in the shower after my henna and indigo application and it worked like a charm on my 14+ months of new growth. I couldn't believe it. 

I saturated my wet hair with the AM conditioner. I then sectioned off my hair in 9 smaller sections and detangled that way using a wide-toothed comb. I then plait them as I detangled to prevent it tangling up again. It was almost effortless.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in for today....applied my cge and mn mixture to my scalp,  moisturized and sealed with oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2010)

Applied Claudie's the past two nights and will apply again tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm back on that sulfur mix.   Oh, and taking msm.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm back on that sulfur mix.  Oh, and taking msm.


 




Looks like it's working.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Looks like it's working.


 
What the?! Girl, what are you buttering me up for? Whatever it is, you got it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the?! Girl, what are you buttering me up for? Whatever it is, you got it!


 



I'm just speaking the truth.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm just speaking the truth.


 

Thanks, Flow. You're awesome at providing supportive feedback.  I should have a new updated pic by now but am trying to cut back on length checks. I was doing 2x a month blush and it was driving me crazy. But, don't hold me to that. I might show up with a pic tomorrow. 

When's the official length check for this thread?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Thanks, Flow. You're awesome at providing supportive feedback.  I should have a new updated pic by now but am trying to cut back on length checks. I was doing 2x a month blush and it was driving me crazy. But, don't hold me to that. I might show up with a pic tomorrow.
> 
> *When's the official length check for this thread?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Whew! June is a long ways away, mama. I'm sure I'll post pics before then. But certainly by then too. I'd better be full bsl by June. seriously. I'd BETTER be!

erplexed Sweet Jesus. Theoretically, I could be mbl by the end of the summer!  Hold up. If I act right...keep moving at a decent pace...and the stars are aligned...and the Lord showers me with favor... I could be sneaking up on WL by the end of the year?Girl, let me go to bed. Surely I'm dreaming already. Or maybe it's this chardonnay that I'm sipping on. I'm going to bed. G'nite.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Sneaking back in here to add, you've come a LONG way, Flow! You should be fainting right along with me at the thought of how far we can get by the end of this year!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Whew! June is a long ways away, mama. I'm sure I'll post pics before then. But certainly by then too. I'd better be full bsl by June. seriously. I'd BETTER be!
> 
> erplexed Sweet Jesus. Theoretically, I could be mbl by the end of the summer!  Hold up. If I act right...keep moving at a decent pace...and the stars are aligned...and the Lord showers me with favor... I could be sneaking up on WL by the end of the year?Girl, let me go to bed. Surely I'm dreaming already. Or maybe it's this chardonnay that I'm sipping on. I'm going to bed. G'nite.


 




Goodnight.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you seen my post in the main forum?  I think I got 2" of NG last month.  Here's a link to the post with pics. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10656572#post10656572


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 8, 2010)

I've changed my reggie up a bit. I have been alternating between my 2 sulfur mixes daily. I have stepped up my cowashing to almost every day because it's getting warmer outside and I have been working out.

I'm trying to use up some of my oil stash (but I keep buying more) So I have been prepooing with them before my workouts.

I'll most likely still alternate between tea rinsing and the poo bar once a week to avoid build up.

All seems to be going well so far. I'm hoping the sulfur will boost my growth potential along with the Ayurveda. The cowashing will combat any dryness from the sulfur. And the tea rinses, poo bar, protein from sealing with coconut oil, and protein dc once a week will combat any mushiness from almost daily cowashing.

I can't wait to add ceramides to the equation.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I just started using wheat germ oil after reading the thread on it.  My hair feels good.  Me thinks it's a keeper!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I just started using wheat germ oil after reading the thread on it. My hair feels good. Me thinks it's a keeper!


 



How have you been using it?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How have you been using it?


 
As sort of a sub-seal.  I use it as a seal but then put Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 on top of that to keep it from feeling soooo oily.  My hair loves it.  It feels so soft.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, also meant to say that I use it on my face too.  Someone posted that and I tried it.  Great on the skin.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I just started using wheat germ oil after reading the thread on it. My hair feels good. Me thinks it's a keeper!


 
I added wheat germ too because of it ceramides and it has Vitamin E and other benefits. Alot of ladies are using it in their smoothies for hair growth, I couldn't it does not taste good to me. I have a mix of  wheat germ, hemp, kukui nut oil mix all have ceramides to lubricate my hair. I'm hungry for some growth. At least if it don't work you can use these internally


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> I added wheat germ too because of it ceramides and it has Vitamin E and other benefits. Alot of ladies are using it in their smoothies for hair growth, I couldn't it does not taste good to me. I have a mix of wheat germ, hemp, kukui nut oil mix all have ceramides to lubricate my hair. I'm hungry for some growth. At least if it don't work you can use these internally


 



I ordered the hemp oil also. How are you liking your mix so far?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I just started using wheat germ oil after reading the thread on it.  My hair feels good.  Me thinks it's a keeper!



I've been using it in my DCs, and also mixed with a scented oil on my NG to combat the dryness from the sulfur.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I ordered the hemp oil also. How are you liking your mix so far?


 
I's good I thought it would be oily but my hair is sucking it up. I use it on my lazy days when I'm just hanging out and not going anywhere so it can pentrate or do something


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 10, 2010)

Just massaged in my afroveda sulfur mix. Tomorrow I'll prepoo with Vatika, use my poo bar, dc and reapply.


----------



## LAURENCE (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in!
I washes my hair (loose).  Took my braids out after two weeks and four days.  I'm definitely seeing some xtra growth.  The only thing is I'm noticing small areas of growth, for example certain patches of hair are super long compared to others.  generally my hair grows evenly with the exception that the right side of my hair tends to be longer.  
I think this may be to uneven distribution of my sulfur oil mix, because I apply after I braid it up, so not to have oily hands while braiding.

*Has any one else noticed uneven growth or are most of you applying your mixes on loose hair?*


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2010)

I apply to loose hair and massage it across my scalp to ensure even distribution.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 11, 2010)

I should have joined this challenge when I had the chance I have 2 bottles of sulphur powder that's going to waste,


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I should have joined this challenge when I had the chance I have 2 bottles of sulphur powder that's going to waste,


 


It's not too late, the more the merrier! Would you like me to add you to the list?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I apply to loose hair and massage it across my scalp to ensure even distribution.


 


 This is how I do it.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 11, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Checking in!
> *Has any one else noticed uneven growth or are most of you applying your mixes on loose hair?*




I apply Claudie's Elixir my entire scalp evenly.  But the left side of my head grows faster than the right.  More specifically, the left side of my crown.  But that's because I prop my head up with my left hand a lot, and when I do I am massaging my scalp.  That side just gets more attention than the right side.  So look and see if you are somehow getting better circulation in those spots where your hair grows faster.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I apply Claudie's Elixir my entire scalp evenly. But the left side of my head grows faster than the right. More specifically, the left side of my crown. But that's because I prop my head up with my left hand a lot, and when I do I am massaging my scalp. That side just gets more attention than the right side. So look and see if you are somehow getting better circulation in those spots where your hair grows faster.


 

 I have certain parts of my hair that just grows faster than others, growth aid or not.





LAURENCE said:


> Checking in!
> I washes my hair (loose). Took my braids out after two weeks and four days. I'm definitely seeing some xtra growth. The only thing is I'm noticing small areas of growth, for example *certain patches of hair are super long* *compared to others.* generally my hair grows evenly with the exception that the right side of my hair tends to be longer.
> I think this may be to uneven distribution of my sulfur oil mix, because I apply after I braid it up, so not to have oily hands while braiding.
> 
> *Has any one else noticed uneven growth or are most of you applying your mixes on loose hair?*


 






I haven't noticed this with my homemade sulfur, but I know what you're talking about because that's how it was when I use MT/OCT, and MTG. Even applyng it on loose hair I got patches of hair that grew faster. Sometimes it would be the areas that would normally grow faster on their own. the growth would justbe* more* intense. Other times I would find a random patch of ng where everything else was straight.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 11, 2010)

Just curious....now that warmer weather is approaching, are you all still going to use oil based sulfur applications?  I find it hard to use oils in the summer because of the humidity and the heat (excess sweating and whatnot).   Even the tiniest bit of oil seems to go from my scalp and hair, right to my face to cause extra nasty shine. breakouts, etc.  I was thinking of switching to cream based sulfur preparations (MSM cream, Surge, etc).  Does anyone else make seasonal adjustments?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I should have joined this challenge when I had the chance I have 2 bottles of sulphur powder that's going to waste,


 
The beauty of this challenge is it gives us a year to get some growth, no pressure, and Flowinlocks generousity to add you and anyone anytime


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Just curious....now that warmer weather is approaching, are you all still going to use oil based sulfur applications? I find it hard to use oils in the summer because of the humidity and the heat (excess sweating and whatnot). Even the tiniest bit of oil seems to go from my scalp and hair, right to my face to cause extra nasty shine. breakouts, etc. I was thinking of switching to cream based sulfur preparations (MSM cream, Surge, etc). Does anyone else make seasonal adjustments?


 
I was not natural last summer so I'll make adjustment base on how much my hair needs/like. Where do you get MSM cream or other cream products I've not seen them yet?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> I was not natural last summer so I'll make adjustment base on how much my hair needs/like. Where do you get MSM cream or other cream products I've not seen them yet?


 
Hmmm.  That's a good question.  Since I've just started this, I really don't know. But I do know that I STAY under air conditioning in the summer so, I'll play it by ear. 

Hmm.. I wonder if staying under air (and I mean I keep it freezing.  I hate being hot and sticky) will interfere with my summer months growth spurt?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

^^^njoy, just stick your head out the window for some summer heat on your hair


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Just curious....now that warmer weather is approaching, are you all still going to use oil based sulfur applications? I find it hard to use oils in the summer because of the humidity and the heat (excess sweating and whatnot). Even the tiniest bit of oil seems to go from my scalp and hair, right to my face to cause extra nasty shine. breakouts, etc. I was thinking of switching to cream based sulfur preparations (MSM cream, Surge, etc). Does anyone else make seasonal adjustments?


 



I won't be using the MTG, it's too stinky and loud for the summer. However my other oils, I'll won't give them up without a fight. LOL I'm addicted to oil. 

I wear a ps most of the time so I don't mind. The only thing I'm worried about is when I work out. I sweat profusely. I try to jump straight in the shower to avoid breakouts on my body or a reaction from the sulfur.

Has anyone experienced any problem with the sulfur mixtures when it mixes with sweat and runs from working out?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> ^^^njoy, just stick your head out the window for some summer heat on your hair


 
 What am I?  A golden retriever?   I suppose I'll make it a point to spend time working in a sunny area...with the air on. 




flowinlocks said:


> I won't be using the MTG, it's too stinky and loud for the summer. However my other oils, I'll won't give them up without a fight. LOL I'm addicted to oil.
> 
> I wear a ps most of the time so I don't mind. The only thing I'm worried about is when I work out. I sweat profusely. I try to jump straight in the shower to avoid breakouts on my body or a reaction from the sulfur.
> 
> Has anyone experienced any problem with the sulfur mixtures when it mixes with sweat and runs from working out?


 
I'm not even going to front like I work out...although I need to .  But why not apply the mix after you shower from your workout?  Your scalp will be clean and receptive.  I wouldn't use it before working out unless it's been in long enough to start drying up.  I'm planning to start working out in the mornings (did I hear a snicker?  Oh. That was me. ).  I'll cowash and apply my concoction and moisturizers after my workout.  If I worked out at night, the mixture would have had sufficient time to penetrate and shouldn't be oily by the time I worked out. *shrugs* ...theoretically speaking.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What am I? A golden retriever?  I suppose I'll make it a point to spend time working in a sunny area...with the air on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 This is what I do. I guess I was worried about whats left over from the day before.

I also prepoo with Ayurveda oils before my workout.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Has anyone experienced any problem with the sulfur mixtures when it mixes with sweat and runs from working out?


 
Miracle of miracles I've been working out about 4x/week since the beginning of the year. I apply Beemine or Claudies at night so it has plenty of time to absorb by the time I exercise the next morning or afternoon depending on the day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Miracle of miracles I've been working out about 4x/week since the beginning of the year. I apply Beemine or Claudies at night so it has plenty of time to absorb by the time I exercise the next morning or afternoon depending on the day.


 



Congratulations on being consistent with your workouts! I guess I should be straight since I apply it the day before. Thanks ladies.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> I was not natural last summer so I'll make adjustment base on how much my hair needs/like. Where do you get MSM cream or other cream products I've not seen them yet?



MSM cream is really common at places that sell vitamins (Vitamin Shoppe is where I got mine).  I use an MSM/EMU oil cream.  
Surge Ultra Max cream is another option for creamy sulfur options.  I love that stuff.  Its not oily/greasy at all.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

where are you getting your surge ultra max cream from?




LaidBak said:


> MSM cream is really common at places that sell vitamins (Vitamin Shoppe is where I got mine).  I use an MSM/EMU oil cream.
> *Surge Ultra Max cream* is another option for creamy sulfur options.  I love that stuff.  Its not oily/greasy at all.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> where are you getting your surge ultra max cream from?



Blackhairspray.com

NOTE***Ladies, I ordered 6 jars the day before I posted this.  But today I got a notice saying they were out of stock.  I think this product is being discontinued.  *sigh* 
I guess I need to make the most out of the 3 jars I have left.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I won't be using the MTG, it's too stinky and loud for the summer. However my other oils, I'll won't give them up without a fight. LOL I'm addicted to oil.
> 
> I wear a ps most of the time so I don't mind. The only thing I'm worried about is when I work out. I sweat profusely. I try to jump straight in the shower to avoid breakouts on my body or a reaction from the sulfur.
> 
> Has anyone experienced any problem with the sulfur mixtures when it mixes with sweat and runs from working out?


 
Yes, I have. I actually have to wear a sweat band when I work out. Well, not really a real sweatband but a headband that I put around my forehead. Yes, it makes you sweat more but at least it keeps it off of my face. That sulfur irritates my face and turns it red. Luckily it doesn't last long but my skin definitely doesn't like it. I keep forgetting to go to Modells to get a real sweat band.


----------



## LAURENCE (Apr 12, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I apply Claudie's Elixir my entire scalp evenly.  But the left side of my head grows faster than the right.  More specifically, the left side of my crown.  But that's because I prop my head up with my left hand a lot, and when I do I am massaging my scalp.  That side just gets more attention than the right side.  So look and see if you are somehow getting better circulation in those spots where your hair grows faster.



*Interesting observation...I do prop my head up often but it's no where near my hair.  I'm just going to have to apply to loose hair and massage in before I braid and see what happens.  
Thanks for the feedback Ladies!*



> Just curious....now that warmer weather is approaching, are you all still going to use oil based sulfur applications? I find it hard to use oils in the summer because of the humidity and the heat (excess sweating and whatnot). Even the tiniest bit of oil seems to go from my scalp and hair, right to my face to cause extra nasty shine. breakouts, etc. I was thinking of switching to cream based sulfur preparations (MSM cream, Surge, etc). Does anyone else make seasonal adjustments?



*I will continue with my oil mix because it's lite and absorbs pretty fast.  I may switch my base oil from olive to jojoba oil since it's lighter and said to be the only oil that resembles the natural oil our scalp/skin produces.  I only apply twice a week at night.  By morning it is already absorbed.  When I used MTG last summer my neck broke out in a rash of tiny bumps, between that and my S.O. telling me my hair smells like a BBQ erplexed, I decided to make my own mix. 
I always wear a bandanna around my head to catch sweat, although I must admit with the sulfur, heat( I work out in the park during the summer), and sweat my scalp gets super itchy!  I try to refrain from scratching by massaging.  I generally get the bulk of my hair growth during the summer anyways so the more stimulation my scalp gets the better.*
Be careful with the MSM cream I tested the PH level and it has an alkaline PH(similar to a relaxer).  You can always create your own with MSM or Sublime sulfur powder and your fav. hair cream.



> Surge Ultra Max cream is another option for creamy sulfur options. I love that stuff. Its not oily/greasy at all.


Now you've got me curious about this...I'm trying to curb my product junkiness...


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 12, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Yes, I have.* I actually have to wear a sweat* *band when I work out*. Well, not really a real sweatband but a headband that I put around my forehead. Yes, it makes you sweat more but at least it keeps it off of my face. That sulfur irritates my face and turns it red. Luckily it doesn't last long but my skin definitely doesn't like it. I keep forgetting to go to Modells to get a real sweat band.


 


LAURENCE said:


> Interesting observation...I do prop my head up often but it's no where near my hair. I'm just going to have to apply to loose hair and massage in before I braid and see what happens.
> Thanks for the feedback Ladies!
> 
> 
> ...


 






I need to invest in one of these.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I won't be using the MTG, it's too stinky and loud for the summer. However my other oils, I'll won't give them up without a fight. LOL I'm addicted to oil.
> 
> I wear a ps most of the time so I don't mind. The only thing I'm worried about is when I work out. I sweat profusely. I try to jump straight in the shower to avoid breakouts on my body or a reaction from the sulfur.
> 
> Has anyone experienced any problem with the sulfur mixtures when it mixes with sweat and runs from working out?


 
I workout in the evening and put my oils in after co-wash or in the evening like Shay it absorbs pretty good.


----------



## Imoan (Apr 12, 2010)

To those that use Sulfur 8, how do you use it, and what are your results? I tried a little  on my sides,and crown  and I got the crazy itches..... What do think of the ingredients?.. Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 13, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Now you've got me curious about this...I'm trying to curb my product junkiness...




That website canceled my last order;  said they were out of stock.  I'm not sure this product is available anywhere now.  I amended my previous post.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 13, 2010)

I did a length check and from Feb to April I got 2" of growth which is average 1/2-1 a month. I'm using sulfur/castor oil and ceramides conditioners. I take multivitamin that definately don't have extra biotin or anything that would promote growth. I'm PS and not using heat.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> It's not too late, the more the merrier! Would you like me to add you to the list?


 
I'm sorry I just now saw this...please add me to the challenge.

ETA:: I'll pick up some oil for the mix tomorrow.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 13, 2010)

Imoan said:


> To those that use Sulfur 8, how do you use it, and what are your results? I tried a little on my sides,and crown and I got the crazy itches..... What do think of the ingredients?.. Thanks


 
I used Sulfur 8 on my hairline only right after I washed it and I got the crazy itchies later that night only in the front where I applied it. I left the rest of my scalp dry because that is the day I flat-iron and didn't want to weigh it down yet. I never noticed before how much Sulfur 8 made it itch until I noticed that it only itched in that area. 

By the way, I usually use my home-made Sulfur mix so the only time I use Sulfur 8 is for a quick application. I do believe Sulfur 8 works just as good but I just don't want its "grease-like" ingredients on my scalp.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 13, 2010)

I was just thinking that since I've been relaxing at about 6 weeks lately it's almost time to stop using my sulfur mix since I'm at 4 weeks post now. 

I don't know if I'll make it past 6 weeks but I don't want to be unprepared just in case I'm in dire need of relaxing. I'm no longer stretching much longer than 6 weeks because I lose waaaay too much hair when I do.

*Here's my question: Since Sulfur is bad to use the week or two before relaxing, what about castor oil and MN?  Can I continue to use either of those?  I hope so because I feel like I'm on a roll here LOL.*



T.I.A.!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

Adding Imoan and Firstborn2 to the list. Welcome ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I was just thinking that since I've been relaxing at about 6 weeks lately it's almost time to stop using my sulfur mix since I'm at 4 weeks post now.
> 
> I don't know if I'll make it past 6 weeks but I don't want to be unprepared just in case I'm in dire need of relaxing. I'm no longer stretching much longer than 6 weeks because I lose waaaay too much hair when I do.
> 
> ...


 




I have used MN the week before a relaxer with no problems, maybe others can chime in with their experience.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

ltown said:


> I did a length check and from Feb to April I got 2" of growth which is average 1/2-1 a month. I'm using sulfur/castor oil and ceramides conditioners. I take multivitamin that definately don't have extra biotin or anything that would promote growth. I'm PS and not using heat.


 





Hang in there Itown, at least you are retaining length. Hopefully the summer months will help boost your growth even more.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 13, 2010)

I have my Claudie's Elixir now, will cowash and apply tonight, maybe adding some castor oil, depends on how it feels on my scalp.

Have dropped off taking my MSM over the past week or so because I went away, starting back with that internally tonight also.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 13, 2010)

Yay!  I picked up a few thick terry spa-type headbands from Sally's.  This will definitely keep any drips off my face and neck.  It takes so little to make me happy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay! I picked up a few thick terry spa-type headbands from Sally's. This will definitely keep any drips off my face and neck. It takes so little to make me happy.


 





I was wondering where I could find some of these. I might have to roll up up in Sally's tommorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I was just thinking that since I've been relaxing at about 6 weeks lately it's almost time to stop using my sulfur mix since I'm at 4 weeks post now.
> 
> I don't know if I'll make it past 6 weeks but I don't want to be unprepared just in case I'm in dire need of relaxing. I'm no longer stretching much longer than 6 weeks because I lose waaaay too much hair when I do.
> 
> ...


 
Yes you can Hairsnob, as long as you don't scratch/scritch your scalp or add any stimulating essential oils to the mix before the relaxer, you should be fine.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2010)

By the way, my MN arrived in the mail today and I will probably be busy mixing up my sulfur concoction tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

Aggie you might as well let me add you to the list.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie you might as well let me add you to the list.


 Okay honey, go right on ahead and add me. I can't stay out of this thread anyway


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay honey, go right on ahead and add me. I can't stay out of this thread anyway


 




Welcome offically to the challenge!!


----------



## grow (Apr 13, 2010)

well, it's been a while since i've posted, which is mostly because of that "M-T-G Scare" thread that i started. (thanks ladies for writing!)

but after reading VeePickni's post about the MSM, i realize that's something i can safely get back to right now.   

i had stopped that, too, because i had started getting headaches, but found out it wasn't the culprit, so i'll start that again this week.

this trial and error thing is no joke!
but it keeps life full of discoveries.....!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2010)

grow said:


> well, it's been a while since i've posted, which is mostly because of that "M-T-G Scare" thread that i started. (thanks ladies for writing!)
> 
> but after reading VeePickni's post about the MSM, i realize that's something i can safely get back to right now.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you decided to give it another chance. Trial and error is how we learn what works for us and what doesn't. Isn't it great to have a support team on this journey?  Make sure you drink plenty of water while taking MSM. And get ready for a year of long healthy hair!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm glad you decided to give it another chance. Trial and error is how we learn what works for us and what doesn't. *Isn't it great to have a support team on this journey?* Make sure you drink plenty of water while taking MSM. And get ready for a year of long healthy hair!


 
It's WONDERFUL!! Ladies! Big group hug! 



.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 14, 2010)

i will post my starting pic in 2 weeks. i am using Madame CJ Walker's Scalp Ointment with sulfur. I moisturize with coconut oil. Her ointment has coconut oil also.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 14, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> i will post my starting pic in 2 weeks. i am using Madame CJ Walker's Scalp Ointment with sulfur. I moisturize with coconut oil. Her ointment has coconut oil also.



And where did you find this product, madame? Post a link please.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, I officially  this Claudie's stuff, I got the tropical scent and it smells *divine*!!  It will be so great applying a growth aid that doesn't 'smell like Vicks' (friends in reference to rosemary oil mix) or and I quote 'infect my [nephew's] eyes' (peppermint oil mix)


----------



## grow (Apr 14, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> OK, I officially  this Claudie's stuff, I got the tropical scent and it smells *divine*!! It will be so great applying a growth aid that doesn't 'smell like Vicks' (friends in reference to rosemary oil mix) or and I quote 'infect my [nephew's] eyes' (peppermint oil mix)


 
VeePickni, you've got the pj in me rearing its head to check this out!
especially since my "M-T-G Scare" has left me wondering which topical sulfur product i might work well with.

do you ladies happen to know a place online that sells this great smelling Claudie's Elixir?

thanks ladies, and again, Flowinglocks, NJoy, your support is much appreciated!


----------



## Pooks (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ Send your product request via email to [email protected]


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Yes you can Hairsnob, as long as you don't scratch/scritch your scalp or add any stimulating essential oils to the mix before the relaxer, you should be fine.


 

Yippeee!! I'm so glad I can still use some of them because I want some extra sooper dooper growth this time!!!  

Thanks!!


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay! I picked up a few thick terry spa-type headbands from Sally's. This will definitely keep any drips off my face and neck. It takes so little to make me happy.


 
I'm glad you found them. I guess now I should go and get a "REAL" headband instead of my make-shift ones. I even cut a terrycloth towel to make one. Yeah, it's a little ghetto but I only wear them in in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I'm glad you found them. I guess now I should go and get a "REAL" headband instead of my make-shift ones. I even cut a terrycloth towel to make one. Yeah, it's a little ghetto but I only wear them in in the privacy of my own home.


 
I had make-shift ones too, running around here looking REAL crazy.  These are so nice and spa quality, not just terry. I felt like it was a worthwhile splurge to get four at about five bucks each. I highly recommend you back aWAY from the ghetto version and feel great in real ones.  I do.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I had make-shift ones too, running around here looking REAL crazy.  These are so nice and spa quality, not just terry. I felt like it was a worthwhile splurge to get four at about five bucks each. I highly recommend you back aWAY from the ghetto version and feel great in real ones.  I do.


 
LOL.... writing Sally's down on the to-do list for today so that I can trash the ghetto ones!!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 14, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> OK, I officially  this Claudie's stuff, I got the tropical scent and it smells *divine*!!  It will be so great applying a growth aid that doesn't 'smell like Vicks' (friends in reference to rosemary oil mix) or and I quote 'infect my [nephew's] eyes' (peppermint oil mix)



I have the creme brulee and I swear it smells good enough to eat.  The first time I went to the salon to have my hair washed (after I started using it) everyone kept telling me how good my hair smelled.    I will never use another sulfur product because compared to hers, they smell like horse poop.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok NJoy, I got my headband from Sallys! I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2010)

About to mix my MN concoction in a few minutes. I miss it so much. I am bunning my hair for another few days, then I'll be back on MN regimen with a vengance.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> About to mix my MN concoction in a few minutes. I miss it so much. I am bunning my hair for another few days, then I'll be back on MN regimen with a vengeance.


 





Get it girl!


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 14, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> And where did you find this product, madame? Post a link please.


 
http://www.madamewalker.net

the vegetable shampoo is lovely!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> http://www.madamewalker.net
> 
> the vegetable shampoo is lovely!


 




Thanks for the link. Be sure to keep us updated on how its working.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 14, 2010)

yes ma'm will do


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just checking in.  I'm still talking my MSM everyday and occasionally using the BT.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 15, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> http://www.madamewalker.net
> 
> the vegetable shampoo is lovely!



Thank you. I appreciate the information and link.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2010)

I forgot that my 1000mg MSM vitamin capsule is sulfur too. I have been taking them every other day or so.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been alternating between my to sulfur mixes. I'm a few days shy of 3 weeks post and I feel ng already in some areas!


----------



## Jewell (Apr 15, 2010)

Still in this chall.!  I'm still using my S8 and homemade MTG mix.  It's working wonders on my scalp (keeps it healthy & flake-free) and increasing growth.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

Look at the growth in my siggy, ladies. I have no words.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Look at the growth in my siggy, ladies. I have no words.


 


Congrats. again on making BSL!!! I'm still in shock over how much your hair has grown in such a short amout of time. Keep up exactly what you're doing at this very moment.

I think I would pass out if I got 2inches in one month.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Look at the growth in my siggy, ladies. I have no words.


 

Oooooooooh Myyyyyyyyyy Gooooooooooooodness!!! 

Look at your hair!!! Girl, I am so happy for you!! That is amazing growth!!  

I looked at your album and looked at your beginning length from January and that gives me great hope. I know your growth is not normal in any way but girl, I'm gonna be trying to do what you're doing!!!

Congrats on BSL!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Oooooooooh Myyyyyyyyyy Gooooooooooooodness!!!
> 
> Look at your hair!!! Girl, I am so happy for you!! That is amazing growth!!
> 
> ...


 
Girl, me too!!! I'm not deviating. No new bandwagons. No miracle serums to try. Nothing. I'm staying the course and praying for this sort of continued growth. And now that we're headed for the warm, growth months, I'm greatly encouraged that I'll reach greater lengths.

I can't wait to see what my hair looks like when I get a touch up next month. 

I hope I'm not jinxing myself by being so happy but, !!! My hair is finally starting to look long to me. I suppose that's because I'm not used to seeing it this long yet.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 16, 2010)

Checking in, I cowashed today with HE LTR and Skala cond. Then I applied my sulfur mix to my scalp. On the length of my hair I applied HE LTR leave in, wheat germ oil, hemp oil and Neutrogena split end mender to the ends.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 16, 2010)

Applying JBCO/sulfur mix tonight.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Took my sulfur powder


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

Headed out to see "Death at a Funeral".  Will apply before bed. G'nite.


----------



## seemegrow (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it still too late to join?  I use Qhemet products on hair an d scalp and I also use La India on my scalp. I take MSM and eggs daily orally. Thanks.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 16, 2010)

seemegrow said:


> Is it still too late to join? I use Qhemet products on hair an d scalp and I also use La India on my scalp. I take MSM and eggs daily orally. Thanks.


 






Not at all, welcome!!!


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

well.....dare i say......for the first time in a long while, i actually re-tried my M-T-G last night.
i still haven't taken my baggy bonnet off yet, so i have no idea if i've got yellowish/greenish splotches on my scalp or not, BUT i DID massage it in a bit more.

i gotta be carefull with the massaging thing...i'm almost 14 weeks post and don't want my ng to knot up....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 17, 2010)

Ive been using sulfur for the past two weeks and I definitely feel some growth!!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2010)

seemegrow said:


> Is it still too late to join? I use Qhemet products on hair an d scalp and I also use La India on my scalp. I take MSM and eggs daily orally. Thanks.


 
Welcome, SeeMeGrow!  What's La India?


----------



## milaydy31 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello ladies,

it's been a few weeks since my last post. I am still in this challend and I am definitely seeing some growth. I was using sulfur8 but it cause a lots of build up (too much shampoo to get ride of it  ) and it's not easy to use while in braids (with extentions). 

Today I bought sulfur in powder (capsules) and I will try to make my own sulfur mix. I will search in this thread to see how you ladies are making your own mix and I will probably do the same.

Milaydy


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> it's been a few weeks since my last post. I am still in this challend and I am definitely seeing some growth. I was using sulfur8 but it cause a lots of build up (too much shampoo to get ride of it  ) and it's not easy to use while in braids (with extentions).
> 
> ...


 
What kind of sulfur do you have in capsules?  Sublimed? Or MSM?


----------



## milaydy31 (Apr 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What kind of sulfur do you have in capsules?  Sublimed? Or MSM?



MSM I can't tell you more about it this is the first time I buy this MSM brand. I was about to buy the brand that I usually buy (Solgar) and I found this one it was in capsules and less expensive. 

Here is a link http://www.smithsvitamins.com/modules/shop/view.asp?catid=4&Prodcode=MSM-500mg

I also have the B-Complex from this brand. Have you ever heard about it? I think that I can just open the capsules and use them in my mix. Maybe I am wrong (tell me if so).


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2010)

I will use up my Beemine sample today.  I won't repurchase.  I will stick with Claudie's.  This way I can definitely see if I am gaining inches because I am using 1 product. I am taking silica daily also.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> MSM I can't tell you more about it this is the first time I buy this MSM brand. I was about to buy the brand that I usually buy (Solgar) and I found this one it was in capsules and less expensive.
> 
> Here is a link http://www.smithsvitamins.com/modules/shop/view.asp?catid=4&Prodcode=MSM-500mg
> 
> I also have the B-Complex from this brand. Have you ever heard about it? I think that I can just open the capsules and use them in my mix. Maybe I am wrong (tell me if so).


 
I think there's some extra step with dissolving msm so that it doesn't leave a white residue.  But don't quote me.  I think *FlowingLocks* uses it in her mix and may be able to add some comments.  I'd ping her to see if she can chime in before mixing it.

Or maybe someone else can chime in.  There was definitely some talk about white residue and how to deal with that.


----------



## milaydy31 (Apr 17, 2010)

I will try to read what was posted earlier in this thread so maybe I will have some answers concerning the white residues.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 17, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> MSM I can't tell you more about it this is the first time I buy this MSM brand. I was about to buy the brand that I usually buy (Solgar) and I found this one it was in capsules and less expensive.
> 
> Here is a link http://www.smithsvitamins.com/modules/shop/view.asp?catid=4&Prodcode=MSM-500mg
> 
> I also have the B-Complex from this brand. Have you ever heard about it? I think that I can just open the capsules and use them in my mix. Maybe I am wrong (tell me if so).


 


I'm using Sublimed sulfur. I add a teaspoon to 8oz. of oil. I was inquiring about using the MSM in mixes because I had 2 bottles I wasn't using. However I felt like it stayed gritty in the hair, plus it doesn't dissolve. The Sublime doesn't dissolve either but at least I don't have the white residue. 

Someone suggested dissolving the MSM in boiling water first then add it to oil. This seemed like too much hassle for me.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 18, 2010)

what is the significance of putting a plastic cap on after mtg? tia


----------



## NJoy (Apr 18, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> what is the significance of putting a plastic cap on after mtg? tia


 
Totally unofficial answer: 

Maybe to open the pores for better absorption? *shrugs* 

I know I use a plastic cap with my sulfur mix and also when I used mtg mainly because I used it at night and didn't want to get any of it on my pillows. But, I have used it without a cap during the day and still saw results so, I doubt if it's critical to the process.


----------



## grow (Apr 18, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> what is the significance of putting a plastic cap on after mtg? tia


 

I usually put M-T-G on at night, so I keep the plastic cap on because I bag at night.....ALWAYS.

the increase i've felt in moisture retention is clearly noticable, so for my experience, M-T-G is just part of that process.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 18, 2010)

Applying Claudie's with a  

I love the smell of this stuff


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 18, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok NJoy, I got my headband from Sallys! I'll let you know how it works out.


 




Ok I'm back to say the headband worked like a charm. It was soaked and my face barely had a few drips. Now I regret only buying one.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi you guys

i've actually been following this thread for a bit now

where are you guys getting your claudies products? i found a site but there is no where to see what products they offer, ingredients, ordering, etc :/

suggestions?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

I wash my hair with Skala, and use my jbco/sulfur. I'm which to regular castor oil JBCO to thick for me.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 18, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok I'm back to say the headband worked like a charm. It was soaked and my face barely had a few drips. Now I regret only buying one.


 
 Yep! I'm wearing one right now. The sides of my face and my back are thanking me for sure!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

gcchick_07 said:


> hi you guys
> 
> i've actually been following this thread for a bit now
> 
> ...


http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/

You send an e-mail and she will bill you through paypal. I can't remember the e-mail but it is in the fotki somewhere.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 19, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ^^ Send your product request via email to [email protected]


 
*flowinlocks*, maybe you could add this email for Claudie's products to your OP


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok I'm back to say the headband worked like a charm. It was soaked and my face barely had a few drips. Now I regret only buying one.


 


NJoy said:


> Yep! I'm wearing one right now. The sides of my face and my back are thanking me for sure!


 


Shay72 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/
> 
> You send an e-mail and she will bill you through paypal. I can't remember the e-mail but it is in the fotki somewhere.


 

*Flowinglocks, NJoy*, you ladies are really making me wish Sally's sent overseas!

*VeePickni, Shay72*, i thought i was gonna calm my PJ'ism but now that i know that Claudie's smells good *AND* they accept Paypal (which is a sure sign they just might ship overseas..), uh oh... 
that is SOME GOOD INFORMATION to have, thanks! 
(ok, gotta go hide my credit cards real quick!)


----------



## Pooks (Apr 19, 2010)

They definitely ship overseas, and there are so many scents to choose from.  I have the Tropical, *laidbak* has said wonderful things about the Creme Brulee.  I guess this makes me an enabler right? 

Seriously I really love the Claudie's.  It doesn't make my scalp tingle or itch though... I need to get my hair redone, and continue applying this exclusively to check if my growth seems more than usual.


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> They definitely ship overseas, and there are so many scents to choose from. I have the Tropical, *laidbak* has said wonderful things about the Creme Brulee. I guess this makes me an enabler right?
> 
> Seriously I really love the Claudie's. It doesn't make my scalp tingle or itch though... I need to get my hair redone, and continue applying this exclusively to check if my growth seems more than usual.


 
girrrrrrl, you know you shouldn't have told me *THAT!*

i know *laidbak* is not too far from me over here in italy, so yep, now i KNOW it can get here if it made it there!

PLUS, they've got all these lovely scents to choose from TOO???!!!
 (gone and just rub it in! LOL!)
makes me wonder why i even bothered with that M-T-G in the FIRST PLACE! ya live and learn....

THANKS VEEPICKNI!!! 
think i'm gonna just HAVE to try some! (you naughty girl!)


----------



## Pooks (Apr 19, 2010)

Y'welcome hun


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 19, 2010)

Just checkin in. I've been applying my Sulfur/MN/Castor oil mix daily most of the week. I do get an occasional light headache but nothing serious. I finally started using a larger 8oz bottle for my mix and I noticed that letting the mixture sit a day or so after mixing is really best. This time I used about 1 and 1/2 tubes of MN and I'm like darn, I'll probably be out of this mix by the end of the week. I didn't mind buying the MN because it's only about $4.50 at Target but darn, I didn't realize how much I'd be using. That can really add up.  The things we do for our hair 

And why is it that I never smell the sulfur in my hair until the next day or two??? It seems like your body heat reactivates it somehow. I get so embarrassed when people come right up on me at my desk and I just know they can smell it and I want to explain before they think I'm one of those stank haired women. Lord knows I cannot stand to smell another woman's hair so I'd hate for anybody to smell this horrible sulfur. I have a super sensitive nose like a bloodhound sometimes when my hormones shift and I can smell certain women's hair when they walk by and I cannot stand that dirty greasy smell.  Okay, sorry for ranting, I guess the hormones are in affect today because I'm being mean. I hope this chamomile tea I'm sipping works real soon to calm me down 

Hope you're all havin a great day!!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 19, 2010)

Co-signing on the Claudie's stuff.  I am also ordering the temple balm in Creme Brulee.  Its got a strong sulfur smell so I asked her if she'd make it for me in a matching scent and she said yes.  Yay!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> *flowinlocks*, maybe you could add this email for Claudie's products to your OP


 



That's a great idea! Will do.


ETA: For eaiser access I updated the op with all the links for the sulfur products. I also added Madam CJ Walker, thanks  illuminatiamerica!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Co-signing on the Claudie's stuff.  *I am also ordering the temple balm in Creme Brulee*.  Its got a strong sulfur smell so I asked her if she'd make it for me in a matching scent and she said yes.  Yay!


LaidBak could you let me know how you like this once you have gotten a chance to try it?
tia,
tishee

Checking in ladies....I started back applying my Claudie growth elixir and mn mixture to my scalp last night and will continue to do so nightly and cw every other day.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 19, 2010)

Applying my Claudie's pretty much everyday and taking my MSM either with my evening meal or just before bed every night.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2010)

Just massaged in my Afroveda sulfur mix. I have a few days that I'm not going anywhere so I might revisit MTG.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I clarified, DC'd and trimmed my hair a bit today so, I dried my hair on cool setting. My hair feel soooooooo sooooooooft! But, now it's time to get back to the sulfur mix, which means soft and dry is over. Time to oil up the scalp. (where's my spa headband?)


----------



## Ltown (Apr 20, 2010)

Applied my sulfur/oil mix after cowash.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so excited about good smelling growth aid that I feel the need to post about it constantly  

No more being self conscious of my scalp concoction smells when I'm commuting on the crammed tube in the mornings!!   If my growth is boosted, Claudie has a longterm customer


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> I am so excited about good smelling growth aid that I feel the need to post about it constantly
> 
> No more being self conscious of my scalp concoction smells when I'm commuting on the crammed tube in the mornings!!  If my growth is boosted, Claudie has a longterm customer


 

yep, and it is contagious, too!

i sent them an email yesterday...waiting for news....


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 20, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> *I am so excited about good smelling growth aid that I feel the need to post about it constantly *
> No more being self conscious of my scalp concoction smells when I'm commuting on the crammed tube in the mornings!!   If my growth is boosted, Claudie has a longterm customer




I know EXACTLY how you feel.  No more smelling sulfur every time I turn my head.  This stuff smells GOOD!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 20, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel. No more smelling sulfur every time I turn my head. This stuff smells GOOD!


 


VeePickni said:


> I am so excited about good smelling growth aid that I feel the need to post about it constantly
> 
> No more being self conscious of my scalp concoction smells when I'm commuting on the crammed tube in the mornings!!  If my growth is boosted, Claudie has a longterm customer


 



"Covering my eyes" repeats to self, you don't need another hair product.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello ladies I am still using my sulfur mixed with MTG , MN , MT and now ovation.add to my oils  I not using it all at one time , I alternated everyweek. I getting good progress from my mixed. I wash my hair evey three days, and still wearing my curly wig , where I progress with wearing my hair out in the front, great match with my henna color. I cant wait to show my progress. I have learned so much of what to used and not to used on my hair.  I cut out using any other protein but the ones  I listed,I still used a lot of oil and moturized everyday, my hair is softer then it ever been , I am 2 monts post with my Tex. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2010)

I just added my MN/Sulfur concoction to my scalp a few minutes ago.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I'm going to take a break.  No rhyme or reason. I think I'll just let my scalp breathe a bit.  BBL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I think I'm going to take a break. No rhyme or reason. I think I'll just let my scalp breathe a bit. BBL.


 




I understand, we aren't going anywhere. We'll be right here when you restart.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Just massaged in my Afroveda sulfur mix. I have a few days that I'm not going anywhere so I might revisit MTG.


 

thanks, *Flowinlocks!* i'm so glad you are using the good ol' M-T-G, too! that's gonna have to do, for me, for now.

although, guess what *VeePickni?* i DID inquire about the Claudie's at that email address and it is AMAZING how many scents they have!

ya know the pj in me wants to try them all, but i'm leaning toward the Mango Kiwi or the Cucumber Melon. we'll see which....

btw, THE BOUNDLESS TRESSES I ORDERED WHEN THIS CHALLENGE BEGAN STILL HAS NOT ARRIVED!  you ladies warned that she was slow, but i didn't think she was THIS slow!  

thank goodness i still have my good ol' M-T-G, so this week, i'm just gonna use that.

hhj ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2010)

Applied my sulfur mix last night!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 21, 2010)

Applied my Claudie's the past two nights.  Will apply 3 more days this week.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks, Flowinlocks! i'm so glad you are using the good ol' M-T-G, too! that's gonna have to do, for me, for now.
> 
> although, guess what VeePickni? i DID inquire about the Claudie's at that email address and it is AMAZING how many scents they have!
> 
> ...


 
What the?!! Wow!!!


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the?!! Wow!!!


 

thanks *NJoy,* that Boundless Tressess is SLOW.

but it's ok for now because i'm not using that nor M-T-G sad nor anything for the next 2 weeks.

got a perm coming up ladies (texlax) !

can't use anything until after i perm, although i'm gonna miss my M-T-G.

(even Chi Keratin Mist jacked up my hair, so i can only imagine what sulfur plus perm could do, and if i remember, many pages back, it was even said that we shouldn't use these things right before perming)  

can anyone remember when it is ok AFTER the perm to re-start?


----------



## Pooks (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> ETA:
> Please do a small patch test when using sulfur based products for the first time. This will avoid potential
> setbacks from an allergic reaction.
> 
> *Editing again to add precaution of potential adverse reaction with lye. Be sure to stop using sulfur based products on the scalp at least a week before a relaxer. Also wait at least a week after relaxing to restart*.


 
Quoted from post 1


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you, *VeePickni!* wow are you ever on the ball!

(i don't know why i was stuck thinking it was somewhere in the middle.....uh, hello!)


----------



## Pooks (Apr 22, 2010)

np babe


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

I just applied my sulfur mix. I'm having a battle with my ends. I did a major trim last night. It was split and broken hair everywhere. I have to find another way to protect my ends. I have been bunning and wrapping the length around or either looping the ponytail holder around after folding them under. Sometimes the ends are actually being "cut" into by the holder. I use claw combs and clips throughout the day. It's the night thing I need to switch up. It's too straight to braid right now plus I don't want to manipulate it that much every night. You can see the hot mess I took off in my album.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I just applied my sulfur mix. I'm having a battle with my ends. I did a major trim last night. It was split and broken hair everywhere. I have to find another way to protect my ends. I have been bunning and wrapping the length around or either looping the ponytail holder around after folding them under. Sometimes the ends are actually being "cut" into by the holder. I use claw combs and clips throughout the day. It's the night thing I need to switch up. It's too straight to braid right now plus I don't want to manipulate it that much every night. You can see the hot mess I took off in my album.


 
You didn't actually cut off as much as you think you did. And it still looks good. Good riddance to split ends, says I. Before they do some real damage.

So I'm wondering what kind of ponytail holder you're using. The wrong ones will make your ends raggedy cutting into them.

And at night, are you still in a bun? It's too straight to braid in a braid that will hold but maybe you can loosely braid, fold it onto your head and tie it down with your scarf (or baggy and scarf)?

Or, you can get those thin hair nets (I use ones that come with my phonytails and wig) and put it over your hair (doubling the wig-sized one), so that the hair stays up to wrap it. I do that to keep my hair under my steamer too when I'm conditioning. That way, your hair stays put with no stress. Just wrap and zzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Oh, and are your buns baggied? If so, make sure the the ponytail holder is on the outside of the plastic and not coming in contact with your hair. And make sure it's not too tight. Lastly, did you know they have satin ponyholders? Stay aWAY from the ones with metal on 'em.

One more thing, when you wrap the ends around the bun, tuck the ends under and into the center of the bun to protect 'em. Your hair is long enough.

I think you can make some slight adjustments and still be ok with bunning...if you still want to bun. (and don't make them too tight.)

Njoy. Out!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I understand, we aren't going anywhere. We'll be right here when you restart.


 
Woops! I almost forgot what I dropped by to say. Ok so, my NG is unruly. I've whipped it, tied it up and threatened to send it to bed without dinner but, to no avail.  I'm gonna have to...relax it. So, I'm planning my touch up for Wednesday, which means I won't be back on the sulfur til a week or so after.

I'll still be checking in tho but, just in case I seem MIA, you'll know what's up. Save my place. BRB.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> You didn't actually cut off as much as you think you did. And it still looks good. Good riddance to split ends, says I. Before they do some real damage.
> 
> So I'm wondering what kind of ponytail holder you're using. The wrong ones will make your ends raggedy cutting into them.
> 
> ...


 



Thanks so much!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> One more thing, when you wrap the ends around the bun, tuck the ends under and into the center of the bun to protect 'em. Your hair is long enough.
> 
> *I tried this but it doesn't seem to stay. I could use a bobby pin.*
> Thanks so much!


 
You could....

Or, if you're baggying, you only need it to stay long enough to get that baggy secured. Or, again, you could use a thin hair net and cover the bun, flip it, cover, flip it and cover (til it fits). The net is so thin, you don't really see it and it'll hold it secure without being too harsh.

Those Good Day pins are supposed to be good too. I have some but, fight to get 'em out (although now I realize that I have to stretch it to get it to release. I still am not crazy about them). Those are the clear plastic hairpins. They sell 'em at Sally's too,

Just some thoughts. Main thing is keep the ends tucked safely beneath the bun. As your hair grows, it'll be easier to get it to stay tucked. Again, a satin scrunchie would work nicely too. 

As you know, I wrap my bun in a baggy and then a scarf. Like so...







Of course, with the NG rebellion going on, I'm not looking anywhere near as calm as in the pic. I'm looking more like this


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> You could....
> 
> Or, if you're baggying, you only need it to stay long enough to get that baggy secured. Or, again, you could use a thin hair net and cover the bun, flip it, cover, flip it and cover (til it fits). The net is so thin, you don't really see it and it'll hold it secure without being too harsh.
> 
> ...


 


He looks kinda rough, I hope it's not that bad.

I'll def. pick up some satin scrunchies and hair nets tomorrow.

How often do you baggy? What are you using?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> He looks kinda rough, I hope it's not that bad.
> 
> I'll def. pick up some satin scrunchies and hair nets tomorrow.
> 
> How often do you baggy? What are you using?


 
I baggy bun daily, with the exception of the past few days. just lazy and did nothing with my hair. Kept my slept in 2 braids. That's why I'm saying I look like that rough pic.

I also whole head baggy every night. Not that I have a choice with all the oils. 

I use NTM silk touch leave in, then an oil (WGO/EVCO mix), then QP Elasta Olive Oil/Mango Butter and then Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1.

That's typical for me after cowashing. I either bun the coated strands immediately and baggy the bun or I clip the strands up to airdry a bit before bunning. Depends on whether I need to run out right away or not. Either way, it's more moisturized than wet. I put a bit of aloe gel on my edges and tie a scarf around to smooth my edges. By the time I'm dressed, I can take off the scarf and it's ready (um...not lately tho).

My hair isn't wet throughout the day but my strands stay well moisturized. My baggied ends are not soggy because they're sealed. I got the layered concept from Chicoro's fotki.

Works well for me. My ends are golden and I'm getting no breakage. hide the ends totally and don't put pressure on the point that the holder rests.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I baggy bun daily, with the exception of the past few days. just lazy and did nothing with my hair. Kept my slept in 2 braids. That's why I'm saying I look like that rough pic.
> 
> I also whole head baggy every night. Not that I have a choice with all the oils.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks, I think switching up a few things I'm doing with my bun, baggying ends and Ceramides might be the key to me retaining length this year.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

Flow...you can cross wrap before bed and secure with a scarf or net.  I have a velcro closure net that I use.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Flow...you can cross wrap before bed and secure with a scarf or net. I have a* velcro closure net* that I use.


 


Thanks, I actually do cross wrap when I straighten. I wonder where can I one of these.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, I actually do cross wrap when I straighten. I wonder where can I one of these.


 
very interesting posts ladies! cross wrapping is a great idea and i don't have that velcro closure *Laidbak* is describing (yet) either, so i just cross them, secure them with the duck clips, making sure to leave the ends of the clip out past my hairline edges, put my scarf on over my hair and the clips, then i simply pull the clips out from under the closed, secured scarf.

it works, and can tide you over until we find out about those velcro ones.

as for the bunning, i totally agree with *NJoy's *wonderful advice,too!
PLEASE do not put those ponytail holders on YOUR hair any more....just thinking of that makes me wince!  those satin holders are really good and i use them, but even they don't touch my hair.
when i bun, the only thing that touches my hair is the plastic bag i've got my hair in. i roll the bag under until it's near my scalp, THEN i put the bun covers, satin wraps, scarves&ornaments on OVER THE BAG. this protects my hair while it's being moisturized and keeps all day.

ladies, on a sad note, after much patience with the *BOUNDLESS TRESSES*, first the lady writes me that she doesn't recognize my address, so i look up in my records and send her my order number.
then she tells me she can't find my payment of *$61.00!*

i was so through with her that i almost wrote her saying if i have to look up my Paypal account information records to find proof of a payment I KNOW they completed way back in January, not only could she forget my order, she could forget me as a return customer!

at the end, i just went to my Paypal records and asked them to refund the order, which is one of the great reasons i like paying with Paypal. Even when a merchant is trying to be sly, Paypal always backs up your money, thank goodness.   

maybe it's because i'm an overseas customer, but friends in the states have said she's lacking, too.

*SHE'S* the reason (*and merchants like her*) why i get doubtful about people like Claudie's, though from what i can tell so far, Claudie's is alot more reliable....i hope.

anyways, i still have the M-T-G!
even though i had picked out the scent from Claudie's....i'm still a bit undecided because these hassles when they take your money at once, but only MAYBE send you your goods, has me quite cautious.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

Grow...
Sorry to hear about your BT experience.  There were similar complaints floating around back when I made my first order from her. But Miss Claudie has been great.  She is quick to answer emails and I haven't had any problems.  Now she does make the products as you order them, so expect to wait about 5 days before you get the shipping notice.  But you will get them.  
[OT:  now get over to the oils thread and school me about this ostrich oil you have]

Flow...
I've had that velcro net for so long I couldn't even tell you where I got it.  But I'll be looking online and let you both know if I find one.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

Velcro Mesh Wrap Cap
http://estore.websitepros.com/765664/Detail.bok?tsetlock=dream&no=483

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/mewrcapvecl.html
 Also at Chairhair.com, hairsisters.com and blackhairspray.com


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> very interesting posts ladies! cross wrapping is a great idea and i don't have that velcro closure *Laidbak* is describing (yet) either, so i just cross them, secure them with the duck clips, making sure to leave the ends of the clip out past my hairline edges, put my scarf on over my hair and the clips, then i simply pull the clips out from under the closed, secured scarf.
> 
> it works, and can tide you over until we find out about those velcro ones.
> 
> ...


 


 Im so sorry this happened. On a more positive note, at least you can get your money back.






LaidBak said:


> Velcro Mesh Wrap Cap
> http://estore.websitepros.com/765664/Detail.bok?tsetlock=dream&no=483
> 
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/mewrcapvecl.html
> Also at Chairhair.com, hairsisters.com and blackhairspray.com


 



Thanks! I've seen these before. I'll be adding it to my list. 


I like this satin one also for holding down edges.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 24, 2010)

Checking in, applied my homemade mix last night. Today I used MTG, I in for the weekend so I don't mind the stinky head.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 24, 2010)

Still using MSM daily. I can't use yellow sulfur though. It just stinks too much to me. Makes me smell like spoiled boiled eggs lol. So I stay far away from it.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Still using MSM daily. I can't use yellow sulfur though. It just stinks too much to me. Makes me smell like spoiled boiled eggs lol. So I stay far away from it.



 No no no!  The yellow sulfur should not smell like eggs at all.  It's probably not the right one.  You have to use "Sublimed Sulfur" aka "flowers of sulfur".


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> No no no! The yellow sulfur should not smell like eggs at all. It's probably not the right one. You have to use "Sublimed Sulfur" aka "flowers of sulfur".


 




That's what I use and it has a very faint smell, the only time I smell it in my hair is when I use heat.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's what I use and it has a very faint smell, the only time I smell it in my hair is when I use heat.


 
Yeah. Sublimed sulfur is odorles to very faint odor. 

Typically, when someone smells that rotten egg smell associated with sulfur, it's hydrogen sulfide (but that's a gas). Sublimed sulfur doesn't smell the way people typically think sulfur smells ~rotten eggy. I'd say check to make sure it's sublimed. And if there's a faint smell, essential oils mask it well. I use peppermint and tangerine oils in my mix. 

The whole point of me making my own sulfur mix is to control the smell. But, what's ok to one may be stinky to another so, just saying. That's exactly why I couldn't do MT. The sweet smell is too much for me. 

That said, I should mention that I'm still taking MSM so, I guess I still have something to report while prepping for my touch up.  Oh, and my NG is trying to fall in line.  Still looking crazy but I'm cowashing it into obedience.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay, I just applied my MN/sulfur mix to my scalp a few minutes ago.


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 24, 2010)

I take MSM internally for growth, but not topically. I'm interested in seeing how your results turn out, ladies .


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 25, 2010)

I've doubled up on my MSM capsules.   I take 2 a day now.  I need to jump start this summer growth spurt I usually get.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking in ladies....I applied my Claudie growth elixir(creme brulee)  and mn mixture to my scalp yesterday afternoon and will continue to do so nightly  and cw every other day.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 25, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in ladies....I applied my Claudie growth elixir(creme brulee)  and mn mixture to my scalp yesterday afternoon and will continue to do so nightly  and cw every other day.




Any dryness issues from using  the combo of sulfur and MN?


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 25, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Any dryness issues from using  the combo of sulfur and MN?


Good morning to you sweetie,

So far, I have not had any dryness issues using the sulfur/mn. I moisturizer and seal my hair every other day and keep it pinned up(to keep my hands out of it). What I have noticed is that my hair seems to tangle a lot easier but I can not say for sure if it from using the sulfur/mn combo.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 25, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Good morning to you sweetie,
> 
> So far, I have not had any dryness issues using the sulfur/mn. I moisturizer and seal my hair every other day and keep it pinned up(to keep my hands out of it). What I have noticed is that my hair seems to tangle a lot easier but I can not say for sure if it from using the sulfur/mn combo.




Do you apply the MN and Claudie's on the same day? One on top of the other?  I have both of these but I am scared to use them together.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's what I use and it has a very faint smell, the only time I smell it in my hair is when I use heat.



Maybe this is why. I got to the sauna after I work out, I feel like everyone can smell the eggs. The sulfur says sublimed its humco brand.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I've doubled up on my MSM capsules. I take 2 a day now. I need to jump start this summer growth spurt I usually get.


How much is that total in mg/mcg? 

For that matter, how much MSM is everyone taking? I've been taking 2000 mg twice a day (4 1000 mg capsule per day)



Chameleonchick said:


> Maybe this is why. I got to the sauna after I work out, I feel like everyone can smell the eggs. The sulfur says sublimed its humco brand.


 
Oh I see. I wouldn't know anything about that. I NEED to get my butt in the gym.


----------



## Lebiya (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently started taking 10.4 g of MSM in my Pomegranate Juice every day. ( 1 teaspoon) It has been only a week and I swear my hair seems longer...my hair is natural so its hard to tell but I aint stopping.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

Pre pooing now with Amla,Shikakai,and Bhrami oil.
later I'll do a double tea rinse , dc with Skala ceramide cond. mixed with Wheat germ and Hemp oil.
Airdry and apply MTG to scalp.
Finally seal ends with HE LTR leave in, Neutrogena splitender, and Hairveda Shikakai oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

I did my Sun fresh wash and applied sulfur mix.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Pre pooing now with Amla,Shikakai,and Bhrami oil.
> later I'll do a double tea rinse , dc with Skala ceramide cond. mixed with Wheat germ and Hemp oil.
> Airdry and apply MTG to scalp.
> Finally seal ends with HE LTR leave in, Neutrogena splitender, and Hairveda Shikakai oil.


 
Sounds good! Hey, how's that splitender? I saw that the last time I reupped on my NTM supplies. I thought I remember someone posted an inquiry about it but I've long forgot to followup. How are you liking it? Details, mama. Quit holding out.  I have to get more NTM daily deep and silk touch leave in. Let a sista know if she needs a basket. 

BTW, Grow talked me into stretching (well, more like ) so, I'm going to try to hold off relaxing until mid May. I'm managing my NG with cowashing and extra steam conditioning. Gonna go back to my growth mix too because my NG could sure use the oils.

I'm definitely working from home and wrapping my whole head when I go out because, tho I'm thrilled with the amount of NG since last month, I don't feel good about how I'm looking these days. Hey. That's just me. 

Back in the saddle.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Sounds good! Hey, how's that splitender? I saw that the last time I reupped on my NTM supplies. I thought I remember someone posted an inquiry about it but I've long forgot to followup. How are you liking it? Details, mama. Quit holding out.  I have to get more NTM daily deep and silk touch leave in. Let a sista know if she needs a basket.
> 
> BTW, Grow talked me into stretching (well, more like ) so, I'm going to try to hold off relaxing until mid May. I'm managing my NG with cowashing and extra steam conditioning. Gonna go back to my growth mix too because my NG could sure use the oils.
> 
> ...


 





I'm liking it so far, I was a bit discouragaed at how small the container was based on how much it costs. However I'm happy to report a little goes a loooong way.

I have used it about 4 times so far only on the very ends, it seals them nicely without weighing them down.

It def. helped smooth them out before I did my trim.

Plus it has some nice ingredients like sweet almond oil, olive oil and aloe.

So far it's a keeper.

I have also used it on flatironed hair and it wasn't too greasy or wet. I say give it try.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 25, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Do you apply the MN and Claudie's on the same day? One on top of the other?  I have both of these but I am scared to use them together.


 I apply the Claudie's first and the mn on top.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> How much is that total in mg/mcg?


Each capsule I take is 1000mg.  I've just started taking two a day.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been referring ladies to the group left and right lately. I just noticed on the front page the caution about waiting a week before and after lye-based relaxers. What about no lye. Is the lye the only thing we're worried about in relation to the sulfur? erplexed Or is it wise to stop with ALL relaxers?

This board is awesome, btw! You ladies are great!


----------



## taj (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been M.I.A. for about a month.  I:heart2: BT but, I temporarily discontinued the use of it. I will resume using it in a week or two.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I've been referring ladies to the group left and right lately. I just noticed on the front page the caution about waiting a week before and after lye-based relaxers. What about no lye. Is the lye the only thing we're worried about in relation to the sulfur? erplexed Or is it wise to stop with ALL relaxers?
> 
> This board is awesome, btw! You ladies are great!


 





I would suggest stopping before any relaxer considering no lye is still a form of lye.

It's Calcium Hydroxide instead of Sodium Hydroxide.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 26, 2010)

taj said:


> I've been M.I.A. for about a month. I:heart2: BT but, I temporarily discontinued the use of it. I will resume using it in a week or two.


 



Welcome back.


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> BTW, Grow talked me into stretching (well, more like ) so, I'm going to try to hold off relaxing until mid May. I'm managing my NG with cowashing and extra steam conditioning. Gonna go back to my growth mix too because my NG could sure use the oils.
> 
> *and you're the one who kept after me about the pics* :buttkick: *until i finally got 2 of them up! (still gotta put them in my profile...they're just "in the threads" for now...)*
> 
> I'm definitely working from home and wrapping my whole head when I go out because, tho I'm thrilled with the amount of NG since last month, I don't feel good about how I'm looking these days. Hey. That's just me.


have you tried thick headbands and decorative scarves worn like headbands? some "hair toys" might just be the answer. c'mon, you can do it!

now NJoy's on my case about stretching, too , so it looks like i'mm back to my M-T-G again! no stopping in sight and no perming yet either!

(i guess it just wouldn't be right to tell her all about the joys of stretching while i run off and get a perm!)


----------



## NJoy (Apr 27, 2010)

grow said:


> have you tried thick headbands and decorative scarves worn like headbands? some "hair toys" might just be the answer. c'mon, you can do it!
> 
> now NJoy's on my case about stretching, too , so it looks like i'mm back to my M-T-G again! no stopping in sight and no perming yet either!
> 
> (i guess it just wouldn't be right to tell her all about the joys of stretching while i run off and get a perm!)


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


>


 
NJoy, you crack me up girl!



still taking my MSM. (about 1000m-whatevers...grams, c's?erplexed)


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2010)

Still applying Claudie's about 3-5 times a week.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 28, 2010)

Me again.  I'm stopping the sulfur and moving forward with a touch up on next friday.  Continuing with msm (gotta re-up today).

I hope everyone's having a fantabulous day!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking in, I have been applying my mixture nightly. NJoy, I've been baggying my ends girl.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Checking in, I have been applying my mixture nightly. NJoy, I've been baggying my ends girl.


 
Good job!  Baby those ends.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 29, 2010)

So guess what? I'm pushing back relaxing....again!  lol. I think I'm going to relax on the 17th. That will be closer to the date of a big party weekend we're hosting and I'd like all NG to be freshly relaxed. So, touch up on the 17th and then to dominican salon for a rollerset and wrap on the 20th. No high heat, killer dominican blowout tho. 

So, I've had a sporadic off and on schedule with my sulfur mix and I think I'll hop back on the bandwagon again. From what I can see, I'm getting great growth this month too so, on with the program. But I'm enjoying a non-greasy scalp, I've gotta tell ya so, I'll just do a few nights a week instead of every night.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2010)

Just applied MTG to my scalp and Wheat germ oil and Hemp oil to my ends. I'll cowash this out in the morning and apply my homemade sulfur mix.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 30, 2010)

Applied my sulfur mix.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 30, 2010)

Ladies, does your hair sprout in obvious sections? I mean it's crazy that I'll see a small section of hair hanging at least a whole inch lower than the rest. Then the next week I'll look and see another section hanging lower. 

I wasn't impressed with my growth/retention last week when I relaxed early. I had a lot of new growth but when I did a length check it didn't look any longer even though my ends seem healthy and I wasn't seeing any breakage. I didn't even want to update with that pic because there was no difference. But then I looked in the mirror this morning and said WOW! Where'd all this hair come from? It feels heavier and everything.

Now I just started taking MSM about two weeks ago. Last week I did 1000mg and this week I upped it to 2000mg and suddenly I'm seeing it sprouting out almost overnight. Oh yeah, I also added my fish oil back but I'm not as consistent with it because talk about horse pills LOL. Oh yeah, this week I melted a little bit of Sulfur 8 grease into my regular sulfur/MN mix too. 

I don't know if it's the combination of the MSM with the fish oil or me being more consistent with the mix, but I'm gonna continue to do them all. I don't care which one it is but I feel good about seeing some growth suddenly.

I'm leaning towards the MSM working wonders


----------



## NJoy (Apr 30, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Ladies, does your hair sprout in obvious sections? I mean it's crazy that I'll see a small section of hair hanging at least a whole inch lower than the rest. Then the next week I'll look and see another section hanging lower.
> 
> I wasn't impressed with my growth/retention last week when I relaxed early. I had a lot of new growth but when I did a length check it didn't look any longer even though my ends seem healthy and I wasn't seeing any breakage. I didn't even want to update with that pic because there was no difference. But then I looked in the mirror this morning and said WOW! Where'd all this hair come from? It feels heavier and everything.
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome!!!  Uh, you know it's never too late to post pics...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 30, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Just applied MTG to my scalp and Wheat germ oil and Hemp oil to my ends. I'll cowash this out in the morning and apply my homemade sulfur mix.


 
Oh, ok!  You are NOT playing!  Go girl!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Oh, ok! You are NOT playing!  Go girl!!!


 







No I'm not, Hey I'm tryna make BSL this year.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 30, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> No I'm not, Hey I'm tryna make BSL this year.


 
Girl, I'm in awe of how far your hair has come.  The health and length of it.  Kudos!


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

i'm strongly considering doing a Dudley's DCR 28 deep protein treatment because my month has passed and i need one every 4 weeks (my hair has been badly damaged from bad practices before i came to LHCF).

ladies, do you think it's ok, after i do my 24 hour deep moisturizing conditioner, where i plan to put it in a plastic cap with a bonnet over that, to apply M-T-G after i rinse the dc out?

is it true that the sulfur will help the deep protein to "bond" to my hair?

thanks alot, ladies, for all your help and support!


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 1, 2010)

Can u add msm powder to ur mn mix? Im thinkin about it... I really cant swallow them so im gonna just break a couple capsules into my mix. Will it work topically? How long does it take to absorb before i can wash my hair?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm strongly considering doing a Dudley's DCR 28 deep protein treatment because my month has passed and i need one every 4 weeks (my hair has been badly damaged from bad practices before i came to LHCF).
> 
> ladies, do you think it's ok, after i do my 24 hour deep moisturizing conditioner, where i plan to put it in a plastic cap with a bonnet over that, to apply M-T-G after i rinse the dc out?
> 
> ...


 



<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">Sulfur is one of the main minerals existing in your body, representing 0.25 percent of your body weight. Sulfur increases your hair growth by stimulating your scalp and *adds strength with the sulfur-sulfur bond in the keratin of your hair.* 
source

*Sulfur has a vital relationship with protein, since sulfur is found in the amino acids methionine, cystine, and cysteine. Thus, these amino acids are known as the sulfur bearing amino acids which are considered the building blocks of protein.*

MSM is known to relieve swelling, inflammation and pain sustaining cell flow, allowing harmful substances and excess fluids to flow out while allowing nutrients to flow in. MSM may supply the sulfur required by the body to help *bind protein molecules together* for essential process such as fat metabolism, immune function, energy production, development or the central nervous system, and health of the kidneys, brain, heart and retina of the eye. Sulfur also helps create the antioxidant amino acids that contribute to helping the liver excrete toxins. It also may help promote healthy ligament, tendons, heart valves, skin and all connective tissues.

source


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

Nixx22jam said:


> Can u add msm powder to ur mn mix? Im thinkin about it... I really cant swallow them so im gonna just break a couple capsules into my mix. Will it work topically? How long does it take to absorb before i can wash my hair?


 





I didn't have good luck when I tried to mix the capsules in my oil recipe. It stayed gritty on the hair and scalp. Where as the Sublimed sulfur doesn't have this effect.
 I think a few other ladies had the same problem.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm thinking of ordering this to make a scalp spray. It's liquid Sulfur They also carry a super strength. Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ltown (May 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey ladies, I'm thinking of ordering this to make a scalp spray. It's liquid Sulfur They also carry a super strength. Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?


 
Great find, it worth a try!


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey ladies, I'm thinking of ordering this to make a scalp spray. It's liquid Sulfur They also carry a super strength. Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?


never heard of this but I must say this is a neat idea.


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey ladies, I'm thinking of ordering this to make a scalp spray. It's liquid Sulfur They also carry a super strength. Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?


 
thanks for sharing that, Flowinlocks!

it seems like a really good thing to try and i'm already thinking about "spraying it" directly on the scalp, too! (i like the idea of a product that can be taken internally AND externally, so that's a great find!)

also, thanks for the info with the sulfur-protein relation!

so, i did the Dudley's DRC 28 treatment today and tomorrow once my hair is dry, i will apply my M-T-G (tonight is deep condition time with moisturizing dc!)


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for sharing that, Flowinlocks!
> 
> it seems like a really good thing to try and i'm already thinking about "spraying it" directly on the scalp, too! (i like the idea of a product that can be taken internally AND externally, so that's a great find!)
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Do you mind me asking where you purchase this from?
tia,
tishee
ETA: I found it on sleekhair.com


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey ladies, I'm thinking of ordering this to make a scalp spray. It's liquid Sulfur They also carry a super strength. Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?


 
Looks interesting.  keep us posted.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for sharing that, Flowinlocks!
> 
> it seems like a really good thing to try and i'm already thinking about "spraying it" directly on the scalp, too! *(i like the idea of a product that can be taken internally AND externally, so that's a great* *find!)*
> 
> ...


 




I like that idea also, Now I'm just hoping it's not stinky.


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you purchase this from?
> 
> ...


 

i got it from bluebeez.com and can vouch for their fast, friendly, and efficient service.

i even got out my hooded dryer (finally, lol!) to sit under so that it can process correctly for penetration.

that, plus some M-T-G or other form of sulfur and your hair will love you!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

I wanna order the super strength liquid sulfur but I wonder if it will be too strong?:scratchch


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I wanna order the super strength liquid sulfur but I wonder if it will be too strong?:scratchch


 
good question, but if it were, wouldn't it be possible to dilute it some?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

grow said:


> good question, but if it were, wouldn't it be possible to dilute it some?


 

I guess it would, however you know I'm a research nut and I found this









 It's much cheaper. $13.74 on Iherb. Plus I think there is a coupon floating around somewhere for first time shoppers.

This would def. solve the problem of the grittiness on the scalp with the powdered MSM.

$5.00 off first order. Coupon code FAC252


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I guess it would, however you know I'm a research nut and I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
uh-oh, now i'm thinking about this one, too!
yeah, i take the MSM capsules, but IF i could spray that on, too?!
now, you've got me thinking Flow!
let me go in here and get my M-T-G out (instead of my credit card, lol!)
i'm keeping them both on the list, though...thanks for sharing the find!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

grow said:


> uh-oh, now i'm thinking about this one, too!
> yeah, i take the MSM capsules, but IF i could spray that on, too?!
> now, you've got me thinking Flow!
> let me go in here and get my M-T-G out (instead of my credit card, lol!)
> i'm keeping them both on the list, though...thanks for sharing the find!


 




I know right? I just applied my MTG. I vaguely remember someone on here mentioning this product, but I can't remember what they said the results were. If I recall they were taking internally only. I think I may order it.


----------



## grow (May 2, 2010)

yea, i think it would be good, too!

and if it's been taken internally, that means it's got to be food grade and most food grade things are actually the best grade to put on our scalps, too!

Helena Rubenstein used to say "if it's not good enough to go in my mouth, it's not good enough to go on my skin".

girl, you've got me thinking about it...but you know i'm still getting over the BT mishap, so once i'm over that, the Claudie's has GOT to be on the list, too! (that list just keeps growing and growing....lol! i LOVE trying new products!)


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I guess it would, however you know I'm a research nut and I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They sell this at Vitamin shoppe if you have one, I used this often too only for my scalp.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> They sell this at Vitamin shoppe if you have one, I used this often too only for my scalp.


 


How has it been working? Does it loosen your texture when used this way like it does internally? Is it drying? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How has it been working? Does it loosen your texture when used this way like it does internally? Is it drying? Sorry for all the questions.


I have not used it in a while it was during my transition. My hair was not dry and I mix it with oils like the sulfur powder. I can't say if my growth was increased at that time either. I'm not getting any extra growth from the sulfur powder now, how about you?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I have not used it in a while it was during my transition. My hair was not dry and I mix it with oils like the sulfur powder. I can't say if my growth was increased at that time either. I'm not getting any extra growth from the sulfur powder now, how about you?


 



I feel like it's working. How much did you use in your mix?


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I feel like it's working. How much did you use in your mix?


 
That good it working for you, I use teaspoon of the powder is that not enough?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> That good it working for you, I use teaspoon of the powder is that not enough?


 


To how much oil? I use 1tablespoon to 8oz. of oil. I'm thinking of using the MSM straight on the scalp. I do have Vitamin Shop down the street from but I went ahead and ordered it from Iherb while I was getting the alkaline drops.


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> To how much oil? I use 1tablespoon to 8oz. of oil. I'm thinking of using the MSM straight on the scalp. I do have Vitamin Shop down the street from but I went ahead and ordered it from Iherb while I was getting the alkaline drops.


 
I'm sure you'll let us know how it work. I use probably 16 oz of oil so maybe I do need more. I'm thinking I'm just slow grower no matter what   But I'll keep trying  thanks


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

I must say that my MN/sulfur mix has been very instrumental in giving me some good length and I will continue to use it at intervals in my hair journey. I like to use it like this - 3 months on, 1 month off, then repeat this same cycle over again. It seem to work well for me this way.

Right now I'm on my 1 month off and have 2.5 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> To how much oil? I use 1tablespoon to 8oz. of oil. I'm thinking of using the MSM straight on the scalp. I do have Vitamin Shop down the street from but I went ahead and ordered it from Iherb while* I was getting the alkaline drops*.


 What are alkaline drops FL and what is it used for?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

Aggie said:


> What are alkaline drops FL and what is it used for?


 



I'm taking Zi Xiu Tang detox diet pills and the alkaline drops are suppose to be added to your drinking water to help accelerate weight loss by balancing your body's ph level.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm taking Zi Xiu Tang detox diet pills and the alkaline drops are suppose to be added to your drinking water to help accelerate weight loss by balancing your body's ph level.


 Thanks FL. So where can I get it online?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Thanks FL. So where can I get it online?


 
Iherb or vitacost


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm taking Zi Xiu Tang detox diet pills and the alkaline drops are suppose to be added to your drinking water to help accelerate weight loss by balancing your body's ph level.


 
Hey, I use alkalyzing drop too. But for generally keeping my body in optimal health. And, being alkaline helps the body to better absorb the supplements taken. 

Here's a good article on ph balancing. Drops are a shortcut, IMO. But, there are foods that produce alkaline ash and acidic ash. This article has good lists, fyi.

http://www.blpublications.com/html/body_healthyph.html


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hey, I use alkalyzing drop too. But for generally keeping my body in optimal health. And, being alkaline helps the body to better absorb the supplements taken.
> 
> Here's a good article on ph balancing. Drops are a shortcut, IMO. But, there are foods that produce alkaline ash and acidic ash. This article has good lists, fyi.
> 
> http://www.blpublications.com/html/body_healthyph.html


 



Excellent article, thanks for sharing. You should post this in the health forum.


----------



## detroitdiva (May 2, 2010)

I'm in. I can only use Sulfur 8 at this time. Too much Sulfur makes my head ache. Let grow ladies!! Yayyy!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> I'm in. I can only use Sulfur 8 at this time. Too much Sulfur makes my head ache. Let grow ladies!! Yayyy!!!


 



Adding you to the list, welcome!!!


----------



## morehairplease (May 3, 2010)

Checking in ladies....I applied my Claudie growth elixir(creme brulee)   and mn mixture to my scalp yesterday afternoon and will continue to do  so nightly  and cw every other day.


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2010)

Flowin, how do you plan on mixing your super sulfur?


----------



## LaidBak (May 3, 2010)

I am less than 3 weeks post and I have enough new growth to require a relaxer.  Mind you, that's not a lot relative to you stretchers.  I don't stretch; my 4b is too unruly for all that.  But its at the point where I cannot handle it anymore.  

I doubled my MSM supplements, I started taking a vitamin with silica in it and I doubled my Omega 3-6-9 supplement. Along with Claudie's usage, that's the only thing I've done differently in that time period.


----------



## Hairsnob (May 3, 2010)

I started back with my Sulfur/MN mix as of last night. I had the weekend off after washing it and I enjoyed not worrying about touching my face or having the sulfur turn my silver jewelry. I noticed it doesn't turn my white gold so that's good.  Oh yeah, this time I melted the whole jar of Sulfur 8 a little in the microwave and poured about half of it into my mix. I hope I didn't ruin it by heating it up. I did read where you shouldn't heat up the MN so I hope it's okay for the Sulfur.

Oh well, all this is worth it for faster growth!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Flowin, how do you plan on mixing your super sulfur?


 

I didn't end up getting the super sulfur. I figured I would start with the liquid MSM and use it straight as a spray on my scalp. I'll be sure to post my review.


----------



## Nightingale (May 4, 2010)

I started using sulfur again last week. I would love to get more length by next summer. My mix is dissolved MSM powder (dissolved in warm water) with MT and a little almond oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

Applied my sulfur mix Mon/Tues.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 4, 2010)

Checking in, today I prepooed with Ayurvedic oils and did a conditioner paste with the powders. I will air dry and apply G3 leave in HH LTR leave in and my sulfur mix to the scalp.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 5, 2010)

Checking in, just sprayed my scalp with the Liquid MSM. It was only a 16oz. bottle so most likely I'll only be doing this a few tmes per week.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

I'm relaxed and I'm noticing some breakage.  I see pieces that had to have broken at the point of demarc.  I think massaging the ng while applying the sulfur might've been too much for so much ng. I'm cowashing daily and sealing in moisture but, maybe the manipulation has contributed to the breakage.  It's not alot at this point.  I really only noticed broken pieces today.  But I'm not stretching anymore while applying the mix. And I've already stopped the mix in prep for my touch up.  I'm relaxing as soon as I can next week.  Just wanted to share that.

ETA:  Hubby is lol @ me freaking out. It really wasn't much BUT, I just wanted to throw that out there as a consideration.


----------



## grow (May 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm relaxed and I'm noticing some breakage. I see pieces that had to have broken at the point of demarc. I think massaging the ng while applying the sulfur might've been too much for so much ng. I'm cowashing daily and sealing in moisture but, maybe the manipulation has contributed to the breakage. It's not alot at this point. I really only noticed broken pieces today. But I'm not stretching anymore while applying the mix. And I've already stopped the mix in prep for my touch up. I'm relaxing as soon as I can next week. Just wanted to share that.
> 
> ETA: Hubby is lol @ me freaking out. It really wasn't much BUT, I just wanted to throw that out there as a consideration.


 
i'm so sad to hear that girlfriend. i also understand how that is because i'm back to counting the days/hours until perming for the same reason. 
but they tell me it's a learning experience and that the hair will grow back!
i'm just so thankful that i have this new forum of sisters!
before i used to go through the breakage problem all alone and try to figure out what to do just using what only i knew.
we're lucky, NJoy! now we've got people from all over the place to help us in our journey!!! 

i plan to be back to using my M-T-G by the last week of this month as my perm will be done by then (hopefully!) and enough time will have passed for me to be able to begin again!!! YAH!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm relaxed and I'm noticing some breakage. I see pieces that had to have broken at the point of demarc. I think massaging the ng while applying the sulfur might've been too much for so much ng. I'm cowashing daily and sealing in moisture but, maybe the manipulation has contributed to the breakage. It's not alot at this point. I really only noticed broken pieces today. But I'm not stretching anymore while applying the mix. And I've already stopped the mix in prep for my touch up. I'm relaxing as soon as I can next week. Just wanted to share that.
> 
> ETA: Hubby is lol @ me freaking out. It really wasn't much BUT, I just wanted to throw that out there as a consideration.


 


Sorry to hear about your breakage, cosigning with grow. You know know you have the resources and support here to get it under control.


----------



## coolhandlulu (May 6, 2010)

I just had to pop in here to give Claudie's Hair Revitalizer two thumbs up.  Don't know how well it will make my hair grow, but at least I can officially join this challenge.  I don't smell one bit of sulfur!  All I smell is creme brulee!  It smells absolutely delish!


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2010)

I am continuing to apply Claudie's about 3 times minimally up to about 5 times a week. It is just a matter of me remembering to do it.


----------



## Hairsnob (May 6, 2010)

Checking in. Applied sulfur mix all week but just did NOT feel like dealing with it last night so I skipped it. 

It really does take a lot out of you parting your hair and applying it while trying to keep from touching your skin and all.  But I'm hanging in there. I love that cool feeling you get the first time you apply it after your hair is washed. But I don't get that each time after so it's not much incentive sometimes. 

Good luck and HHJ to everyone!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

coolhandlulu said:


> I just had to pop in here to give Claudie's Hair Revitalizer two thumbs up. Don't know how well it will make my hair grow, but at least I can officially join this challenge. I don't smell one bit of sulfur! All I smell is creme brulee! It smells absolutely delish!


 



Welcome, adding you to the list.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (May 6, 2010)

Ok so i'm back on my sulfur grind. I had to take a break from the external application but now i'm back on so its MTG and overnight three times weekly. Co-wash in the am and sealing with evoo after sulfur treatment. Hopefully that will replace the moisture. Then it protien and deep condition once a week .


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2010)

I think I'm finally starting to feel the effects of the dryness related to sulfur. I need to up my moisture game.


----------



## milaydy31 (May 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I think I'm finally starting to feel the effects of the dryness related to sulfur. I need to up my moisture game.



So sulfur is suposed to dry hair? 
One week ago, I started to use my own sulfur mix and I now experience some dryness too


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> So sulfur is suposed to dry hair?
> One week ago, I started to use my own sulfur mix and I now experience some dryness too


 






Yes sulfur is drying to the hair. You want to try and keep the mixture on your scalp only as much as possible. I still end up with it on my hair, but cowashing and leave in moisturizers  help keep the dryness at bay.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2010)

^^^Also, since I started putting castor oil  and daily hair moisturizer like BB oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil in my sulfur mix, I have been having less drying issues.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> ^^^Also, since I started putting castor oil and daily hair moisturizer like BB oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil in my sulfur mix, I have been having less drying issues.


 


 I notice this also when I use my mix I made with The Hairveda oil. It has a castor oil base. My Afroveda mix is pretty good too. No dryness issues with that one either.


----------



## Pooks (May 7, 2010)

Haven't oiled my scalp with the Claudie's since I took out my pixie plaits.  I will restart in a couple of weeks when I get my hair in it's next long term protective style with lots of partings (easy to apply).  Still taking my MSM every evening.


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2010)

JBCO is not only good for the scalp and keeps dryness at bay but also makes for a less runny mix.


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm so sad to hear that girlfriend. i also understand how that is because i'm back to counting the days/hours until perming for the same reason.
> but they tell me it's a learning experience and that the hair will grow back!
> i'm just so thankful that i have this new forum of sisters!
> before i used to go through the breakage problem all alone and try to figure out what to do just using what only i knew.
> ...


 


flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakage, cosigning with grow. You know know you have the resources and support here to get it under control.


 
Thanks ladies. I really was freaking over just a bit of breakage. That just confirmed to dh how obsessed I am. He is REALLY enjoying himself at my expense. I'll get him back for this. *evil grin*


----------



## flowinlocks (May 7, 2010)

Checking in, 
today I prepooed with WGO and hemp oil. then I did a double tea rinse and dced with Skala Jaborandi and Aussie Moist. Then I partially air dried and sprayed my scalp with the liquid MSM. I'll use my afroveda sulfur mix tonight.

So far so good with the MSM. No adverse side effects to report. No shedding or excessive dryness. It's is a tiny bit sticky till it dries, but other than that it's all good.


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2010)

Apply my jbco/sulfur mix.


----------



## LaidBak (May 8, 2010)

Back from vacation.  Back on the Claudie's.  And now I have the Temple Balm in a matching scent.


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

I went ahead and texlaxed today. I was really worried about stretching too long and breakage at the point of demarcation and manipulating my ng, oh my!

Texlax did nothing for laying the ng down and I'm trying not to use heat this year so, length checks should be interesting. Anyhoo, my May update is in my siggy. I'm loving the fullness.

*breathing a sigh of relief...for now*


----------



## flowinlocks (May 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I went ahead and texlaxed today. I was really worried about stretching too long and breakage at the point of demarcation and manipulating my ng, oh my!
> 
> Texlax did nothing for laying the ng down and I'm trying not to use heat this year so, length checks should be interesting. Anyhoo, my May update is in my siggy. I'm loving the fullness.
> 
> *breathing a sigh of relief...for now*


 



Beautiful! It looks so thick and full.


----------



## Mzz Mac (May 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> JBCO is not only good for the scalp and keeps dryness at bay but also makes for a less runny mix.



I totally agree. I mixed JBCO with my claudies.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 9, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Back from vacation. Back on the Claudie's. And now I have the Temple Balm in a matching scent.


 


How was your vacation?


----------



## LaidBak (May 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How was your vacation?



Excellent!  I went to my old salon and got a corrective relaxer.  No more using mild and trying to texlax for me!   I also had her cut off a few inches and give me layers.  She didn't want to; my hair was down below CBL and she couldn't understand why I wanted to be back above SL.  But the last 3 inches were so pathetic and thinned out from breakage that I insisted.  We compromised.  The back layers are CBL, but my sides and front are much shorter.   Doesn't really matter since I fake bun every day for work anyway.   My summer growth spurt and sulfur use will have me back to an even length in no time.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

I did a fresh wash, dc and will applied sulfur mix today.


----------



## uwrong (May 9, 2010)

is it too late to join the challenge?


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Never too late. Welcome aboard, uwrong.  Post what you're using.  I'm sure Flow will be along to make it official.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 9, 2010)

uwrong said:


> is it too late to join the challenge?


 


Nope, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 9, 2010)

*To all the newbies in the challenge, please try to post starting pic. and reggie. We will have our first mid year update at the end of June. So there is still plenty of time to get on the growth train. We want to be able to have comparison shots so we tell if our hard work is paying of. And if not, what changes need to be made. HHG.*


----------



## LaidBak (May 9, 2010)

Washed my hair.   Applied Surge cream to my scalp, Claudie's to my temples. Took 2000mg of MSM with my dinner.


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Still taking msm. Holding off on sulfur mix for at least a week. In the meantime, using indian oils to nourish my scalp.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (May 9, 2010)

Still taking MGM and using MTG,  MT, and ovation daily witl my oils. I rotate my MT, MTG and ovation . So far bald coming back.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (May 9, 2010)

applied mtg overnight, co-wash and dc'ed today also took msm power 1 teaspoon


----------



## grow (May 10, 2010)

guess what ladies?

i just found out that Mustard Oil has Sulfur in it!

did you all know that?! i sure didn't and now that i do, and have some, i can't wait to use it, too!

(i'm still holding off on it because i need to perm asap!)


----------



## flowinlocks (May 10, 2010)

grow said:


> guess what ladies?
> 
> i just found out that Mustard Oil has Sulfur in it!
> 
> ...


 




No I didn't know that. I have always wanted to try it. This just gives me another reason..


----------



## flowinlocks (May 11, 2010)

Last night I prepooed with WGO and Hemp oil. I dced with ORS. Then used my homemade sulfur mix and the MSM spray on my scalp.

Tonight I'll be applying my mixture again and sealing HH LTR and Castor Oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 12, 2010)

I apply jbco/sulfur mix last night.


----------



## NJoy (May 13, 2010)

Good morning, ladies.  Checking in to see how everyone's doing?  I've started back on my mix last night. I was going to wait a week after my texlax but, 4 days will have to do.  My new length and being able to feel my scalp has re-energized my hair care efforts.  Not to mention, the great weather we're having these days is just putting me in the mood to pull myself together.

It's a beautiful day, ladies!  I'm headed out to the gym and then back home to cowash.  I hope to find more check ins.

**shaking the board**  Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## LaidBak (May 13, 2010)

I've got the itchies something awful!  10 days post and already have wavy roots!!


----------



## NJoy (May 13, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I've got the itchies something awful!  10 days post and already have wavy roots!!



woo! Sounds awesome.  Keep it up, girl!


----------



## Pooks (May 13, 2010)

Hey ladies

Started back on my Claudie's last night.  I put a plastic cap on for about 10 minutes after a short scalp massage.

I had fun enjoying that 'clean scalp' feeling during the break, but I also enjoyed the tingles I felt after application.


----------



## NJoy (May 13, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Started back on my Claudie's last night. I put a plastic cap on for about 10 minutes after a short scalp massage.
> 
> *I had fun enjoying that 'clean scalp' feeling during the break, but I also enjoyed the tingles I felt after application.*


 
I know whatcha mean, girl.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2010)

I just supplied my MN/sulfur concoction to my scalp a few minutes ago. Scalp feels all nice and tingly too.


----------



## uwrong (May 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Never too late. Welcome aboard, uwrong. Post what you're using. I'm sure Flow will be along to make it official.


 

Thanks, 
I mixed sulfur powder w/vatika oil and Castor OIL. I took a picture when I started  I will try to post the pic later today..

I have my hair in brades right now... i hope I get a lot o growth


----------



## grow (May 16, 2010)

i just finished perming last week, so soon, i will be back to my M-T-G, so i can't wait!

and i'm also excited about using the mustard oil to supplement the amounts sulfur.

i'm starting all that back up this coming week!


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2010)

I'm using my strawberry beemine now hopefully will see some results. 

Hey Flowin computer working?


----------



## Hairsnob (May 18, 2010)

Checking in. 

Applied my mix last night and it felt sooooooo good and tingly. It's something about how good it feels after you apply it to a nice clean scalp two days after a wash. Can I say hairgasm!!  I almost want to wash my hair again just to apply it to a dry scalp


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm using my strawberry beemine now hopefully will see some results.
> 
> Hey Flowin computer working?


 

Hey, mine came yesterday also. I will officially switch to this instead of my homemade mix. I will also continue wil my liquid MSM. I'm 7 weeks post and the ng is crazy. I'm going to attempt to stretch to 12 weeks. My hair has not liked stretching in the past, so we shall see. Between the sulfur and the ceramides it doesn't seem to be shedding like it usually does at this point.

On another note. I finally got my computer going today! I had to replace the hard drive. When you saw me poppin in I was on my phone. You know I can't stay away.


----------



## taj (May 19, 2010)

I will resume using my Beloved Boundless Tresses in 7 days. I'm 7 months post and discontinued use when I couldn't wash my hair as often. I began to have a build up of product on my scalp. Practicing low manipulation was key, as I experienced difficulties with the 2 different textures. I'll be relaxing on Thursday!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2010)

At the end of the month I plan to take a break from sulfur. I plan to chop in July so I will start back up then.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 21, 2010)

I been having something totally weird happening. My plastic headband seem to be disintegrating from the sulfur.erplexed I was wearing one about a month ago, when all of a sudden I heard a pop noise. I felt my head and the band had broken in three pieces.

Granted it was the Goodie thin plastic kind, but still. At first I thought maybe it was too tight, but upon closer inspection. The more I played with it, it basically crumbled into about eight pieces.

Ok so fast forward to a few weeks later, I forget about the sulfur in my hair, pop on on and the same thing happens.

I decided the next time I go to the store I pick up some thicker ones. Well I had one on today and happened to catch a glimpse of myself in a reflection. One side was sitting up really high so I pushed it down and it came off my head. It had broken in 2 pieces. This is so crazy!  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## LaidBak (May 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I been having something totally weird happening. My plastic headband seem to be disintegrating from the sulfur.erplexed I was wearing one about a month ago, when all of a sudden I heard a pop noise. I felt my head and the band had broken in three pieces.
> 
> Granted it was the Goodie thin plastic kind, but still. At first I thought maybe it was too tight, but upon closer inspection. The more I played with it, it basically crumbled into about eight pieces.
> 
> ...



Girl that just means your hair is _mad skrong_!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 21, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Girl that just means your hair is _mad skrong_!


 



I hope you're right.


----------



## seemegrow (May 22, 2010)

Still using powdered sulfur in prepoos,Qhemet products, La India and a few other thing. Just relaxed on monday.


----------



## NJoy (May 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I been having something totally weird happening. My plastic headband seem to be disintegrating from the sulfur.erplexed I was wearing one about a month ago, when all of a sudden I heard a pop noise. I felt my head and the band had broken in three pieces.
> 
> Granted it was the Goodie thin plastic kind, but still. At first I thought maybe it was too tight, but upon closer inspection. The more I played with it, it basically crumbled into about eight pieces.
> 
> ...


 
I don't wear plastic bands or anything but, I did notice that the spa headband that I bought was stretched out after the first washing, like the elastic lost its elasticity. 

Reading what you posted....hmmm. Me no likey that.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 22, 2010)

seemegrow said:


> Still using powdered sulfur in prepoos,Qhemet products, La India and a few other thing. Just relaxed on monday.


 



You're well on your way to BSL.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2010)

Just applied my sulfur concoction to my scalp a few minutes ago, now I am retiring for bed with a tingly scalp - NICE!


----------



## Pooks (May 24, 2010)

Have been seriously slacking on applying my Claudie's because my hair is loose, I can't be asked with all the parting  and massaging with all the hair on my head.  When I go back into plaits/twists I'll start up again.

*ETA:* till taking my MSM faithfully every night though


----------



## NJoy (May 24, 2010)

Wore my hair out this weekend so, I didn't apply anything to weigh it down.  Today I'm getting back to my potion.   Boy did I enjoy flowing hair.  Ah well.  Back to buns.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 24, 2010)

I'm interested.  Is it too late to join?
I've been using MTG in my mixtures on and off.  I can do it twice a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 24, 2010)

I've just applied my liquid MSM and my Bee Mine. I sealed the ends with Hemp and WGO. I must say although I love the scent of the Bee Mine. I don't like the gritiness. It's not unbearable, but this and the dryness for me makes it comparable to MTG.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 24, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> I'm interested. Is it too late to join?
> I've been using MTG in my mixtures on and off. I can do it twice a week.


 


You can still join. The more the merrier. Welcome!


----------



## Ltown (May 25, 2010)

I'm using my sulfur mix and beemine.


----------



## Hairsnob (May 26, 2010)

Checking in.

Applied my sulfur/MN mix last night. I have a lot of new growth at 4 1/2 wks post but the amount of NG feels like 8 wks post. So far it's not breaking so that's good. Otherwise, this is the point where I get antsy to relax because I want to see length. But since I fllat-iron weekly I learned that length checks after relaxers are no fun anyway. So I'll wait.

By the way, I think I got more growth the first couple of weeks when I had my mix as straight sulfur and oils and no MN.  Anybody else agree?  I may go back to just sulfur. erplexed


----------



## NJoy (May 28, 2010)

Been under the weather pretty much all last week and stayed in bed with a scarf on. Finally washed my hair yesterday and today but didn't use any sulfur. May start back later tonight if I don't pass out early. Still dealing with a cough and meds that make me groggy. Ah, but still taking my msm.

But during a quick peek at my hair yesterday, I see that I am still getting growth so, that's a good thing. 

How's it going, ladies. Looks like everyone's been busy. Check in. <<<*shaking the board*>>> I hope all's well and that you're enjoying the start of a fantabulous holiday weekend.


----------



## zora (May 28, 2010)

I just came back from the Appalachians and enjoyed sulfur showers the whole week.  Hopefully it did my hair some good.


----------



## NJoy (May 28, 2010)

zora said:


> I just came back from the Appalachians and enjoyed sulfur showers the whole week. Hopefully it did my hair some good.


 
sulfur showers?  details, please.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2010)

I'm about to apply my Bee Mine and MSM.

Zora I have heard of Sulfur springs, but showers wow. Please share.....

Njoy, I didn't know you were   I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NJoy (May 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm about to apply my Bee Mine and MSM.
> 
> Zora I have heard of Sulfur springs, but showers wow. Please share.....
> 
> Njoy, I didn't know you were   I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks.  If I can just get rid of this congestion and pesky cough.  Started  out as severe allergies and morphed into a sinus infection/ear, nose, throat-thing.  I'm good.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (May 28, 2010)

just applied my mtg, tomorrow i'm getting braid so i will have to cut back on the extrernal and keep up with my msm poweder instead.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (May 29, 2010)

Still Using my sulfue mixed and oils


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 29, 2010)

I fell off the wagon with juicing, and now I'm back on. My hair just does not look as healthy natural as it did relaxed.  I don't like what my hair is turning into. I may go back to texlaxing.


----------



## carolinetwin (May 29, 2010)

Any updates ladies? How many inches have you gained?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Any updates ladies? How many inches have you gained?


 


First update is end of June.


----------



## NJoy (May 29, 2010)

OT. CarolineTwin, Venus was outta line for that outfit in your avi. IDK. Maybe she was making a point but, I'm still gonna have to call "foul" on that one.


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2010)

I have been taking my MSM vitamins daily for a few days but I have not been adding my topical treatment. I will try to pick up where I left off in a few days.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 1, 2010)

I slacked off big time on my mix this week and only applied it once (last night). At least I feel good about upping my vitamins. I plan to relax at 6 weeks post this weekend so I'll be clarifying tonight which means that's it for the Sulfur till next week .

I know you all are probably cringing at relaxing so early but with all this new growth 5 weeks post feels like 8 weeks. Last night I noticed more than normal breakage, which is usually a sign that it's time to relax. Stretching longer usually puts me in a worse place. 

I don't think I did that great of a job in retaining because my hair doesn't look much longer considering all the new growth I have. It's definitely fuller though.

Good luck and HHG!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I slacked off big time on my mix this week and only applied it once (last night). At least I feel good about upping my vitamins. I plan to relax at 6 weeks post this weekend so I'll be clarifying tonight which means that's it for the Sulfur till next week .
> 
> I know you all are probably cringing at relaxing so early but with all this new growth 5 weeks post feels like 8 weeks. Last night I noticed more than normal breakage, which is usually a sign that it's time to relax. Stretching longer usually puts me in a worse place.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe all that ng is keeping you from really seeing what you've retained.  I'll bet you're in for a nice surprise this weekend.  We'll be here waiting to see.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 1, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I slacked off big time on my mix this week and only applied it once (last night). At least I feel good about upping my vitamins. I plan to relax at 6 weeks post this weekend so I'll be clarifying tonight which means that's it for the Sulfur till next week .
> 
> *I know you all are probably cringing at relaxing so early but with all this new growth 5 weeks post feels like 8 weeks. Last night I noticed more than normal breakage, which is usually a sign that it's time to relax. Stretching longer usually puts me in a worse place. *
> 
> ...


 


You know it's funny you mentioned that. If you really think about it. Stretching to your normal relaxing time will not feel the same while using growth aids.

I remember feeling the same way at 5 weeks post, it felt like 8. And in all actuallity (don't know if that's a word), You could very well have 8 weeks worth of ng.

I'm trying to stretch to 12 weeks, somethiing I don't normally do because, like you I experience breakage and shedding. I'm just hoping for a nice surprise.

Right now I'm 9 weeks post, and the ng is crazy. I'm really fighting dryness with everything in me. At times my ng actually feels crunchy.
The only things that are saving me are, prepooing with Ceramide rich oils like WGO and Hemp oils at night and cowashing them out in the morning.

These oils work wonders for increasing pliability & moisture in the hair.
 Castor oil is also excellent for laying down ng and keeping it moist.

Ayurvedic oils and Chi Keratin mist are helping me also by decreasing shedding and breakage.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, I've decided that I'm going to let my ng tell me when it's time to relax. I usually try to relax no less than 12 weeks but, last time, I didn't quite make it to 10 weeks. My NG was crazy and I was a nervous wreck worrying about breakage. I was having bad dreams, scared to manipulate my hair at all. Oh, I was a mess!! And I definitely don't want to wait until I get breakage to tell me it's time to relax. That stretching is for normal growth and is cool for as long as you can manage it but, uh... I've learned to listen to my hair and when it says, enough is enough, guess what? Enough is enough!

Looking forward to our end of June length checks. I'm trying not to keep checking every 2 weeks (keep it real. trying not to keep checking daily ) . We've been doing a lot of checking in. I want to see fruit!! And then I'm not going to check again until the end of the summer.  Ehn, we'll see.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I've decided that I'm going to let my ng tell me when it's time to relax. I usually try to relax no less than 12 weeks but, last time, I didn't quite make it to 10 weeks. My NG was crazy and I was a nervous wreck worrying about breakage. I was having bad dreams, scared to manipulate my hair at all. Oh, I was a mess!! And *I definitely don't want to wait until I get breakage to tell me it's time to relax.* That stretching is for normal growth and is cool for as long as you can manage it but, uh... *I've learned to listen to my hair and when it says, enough is enough, guess what? Enough is enough!*
> 
> I'm playing it by ear. If I feel like I must relax at 10/11 weeks, so be it. I do not wan't another setback. I think today will be my last day using sulfur just in case.
> 
> ...


 


Now you know you lying.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Now you know you lying.


 


Girl, I'm gonna try! Don't etch anything in stone tho. It's an illness. I need healing.   I may have to braid my hair up for the summer. Still weighing that option. But I loves me some cowashing loose hair!


----------



## carolinetwin (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> OT. CarolineTwin, Venus was outta line for that outfit in your avi. IDK. Maybe she was making a point but, I'm still gonna have to call "foul" on that one.



Totally agree, bet she realises what a damn fool she was for designing it and then worse, wearing it. 
Good luck every , can't wait to see your updates


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 1, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Totally agree, bet she realises what a damn fool she was for designing it and then worse, wearing it.
> Good luck every , can't wait to see your updates


 

I didn't know she designed it.erplexed


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You know it's funny you mentioned that. If you really think about it. *Stretching to your normal relaxing time will not feel the same while using growth aids.*
> 
> I remember feeling the same way at 5 weeks post, it felt like 8. And in all actuallity (don't know if that's a word), You could very well have 8 weeks worth of ng.
> 
> ...


 



NJoy said:


> *Yeah, I've decided that I'm going to let my ng tell me when it's time to relax.* I usually try to relax no less than 12 weeks but, last time, I didn't quite make it to 10 weeks. My NG was crazy and I was a nervous wreck worrying about breakage. I was having bad dreams, scared to manipulate my hair at all. Oh, I was a mess!! And I definitely don't want to wait until I get breakage to tell me it's time to relax. That stretching is for normal growth and is cool for as long as you can manage it but, uh... I've learned to listen to my hair and when it says, enough is enough, guess what? Enough is enough!
> 
> Looking forward to our end of June length checks. I'm trying not to keep checking every 2 weeks (keep it real. trying not to keep checking daily ) . We've been doing a lot of checking in. I want to see fruit!! And then I'm not going to check again until the end of the summer.  Ehn, we'll see.


 
Exactly! I learned the hard way about trying to stretch to a certain length of time instead of "listening" to my hair. I just make sure I coat the entire pre-relaxed strands with coconut oil as best I can to protect it. I really glob it on too. I think this was the most important tip I ever learned from LHCF.

I also noticed a difference in the feel of my NG. It's just kinda _weird_ feeling. I can't explain it but you probably know what I mean since you said yours feels crunchy. It's like it's kinda dry yet it feels stronger than ever. 

And I use Castor oil in my mix and I love the Chi Keratin mist. It's the best because it's just enough where it's not so hard core but still does the job.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Maybe all that ng is keeping you from really seeing what you've retained. I'll bet you're in for a nice surprise this weekend. We'll be here waiting to see.


 
Yeah, I keep thinking the ng is all shriveled up and will give me a big surprise. Hopefully I'll see some progress that'll make me want to snap some pics. I hope I can hang in there till the end of June though.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Yeah, I keep thinking the ng is all shriveled up and will give me a big surprise. Hopefully I'll see some progress that'll make me want to snap some pics. I hope I can hang in there till the end of June though.


 
Um......but feel free to take some pics after your relaxer to share this weekend.  I don't think anyone will mind. 

I'm itching to take a peek and post some pics of my hair too.  End of June is a loooong way from now but, that's more time to rack up more NG. 

I airdried my hair in 2 bantu knots.  I can't stop feeling on the NG. I love it!


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Um......but feel free to take some pics after your relaxer to share this weekend.  I don't think anyone will mind.
> 
> I'm itching to take a peek and post some pics of my hair too.  End of June is a loooong way from now but, that's more time to rack up more NG.
> 
> I airdried my hair in 2 bantu knots. I can't stop feeling on the NG. I love it!


 
I know, right. I love seeing progress pics myself. I'm airdrying right now and thanks, you just gave me an idea mentioning the bantu knots so I may just wear a twistout till the weekend. That way my hair will look much shorter now and I'll have a better chance of being surprised when I relax


----------



## Pooks (Jun 3, 2010)

Applied my Claudie's last night for the first time in a long time.


----------



## taj (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay!! I started using my BT again today! I'm back in business!! With BT and the summer growth spurt I should gain additional inches.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been using my sulfur mix three times a week, so far so good! Between the sulfur, ceremides and jbco I'm excited to see how much growth I have received and retained by my next touch up in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Pooks (Jun 4, 2010)

Applied Claudie's again last night.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2010)

Applied beemine!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 4, 2010)

Applied my mixture today (3 days / week)


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I did my touch-up over the weekend and... MEH.... no length retained AT ALL! I was so disappointed. erplexed I don't get it. I had so much new growth and even in the pictures I couldn't see any progress. I didn't notice any breakage or shedding either so I'm really confused. I even measured and it seems I only retained about 3/4 of an inch from about 4/25 to 6/5 (just about 6 weeks). My new growth had to be at least 1.5 inches from that time.  I always measure the entire length of the strand from the scalp from each section of my head (top/crown/back).

In all reality though, when I took my initial measurements on 4/25 I was counting the longest strands of each section that were barely hanging on so I'm assuming they couldn't survive hanging out there on their own at this measurement.  So now all my measurements will be for the fullest part instead of trying to take credit for the scragglers. I was just so disappointed after all the hard work with all the scalp mixes and even adding MSM and Biotin and using much less heat than ever. 

On a good note, my hair is DEFINITELY MUCH FULLER and healthier now. So hopefully my next length check won't be a bust since I'll have a more accurate measurement. I guess I need to get a trim, huh.

The first pic shows my new growth before relaxing. My hair was just airdried with no heat. The others were taken after the relaxer.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^Realistically Hairsnob, for a 6 week period, your hair should have grown about half the length you mentioned above, ie, 3/4 of an inch instead of 1.5 inches. 1.5 inhes of growth is more relaistical over a 12 week period, not 6 weeks. This could really crush you if you continually have such high expectations and not get them over the long haul. Just thougth I'd interject this tiny correction. Your hair growing gorgeous and thick in your siggy none the less.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> ^^^Realistically Hairsnob, for a 6 week period, your hair should have grown about half the length you mentioned above, ie, 3/4 of an inch instead of 1.5 inches. 1.5 inhes of growth is more relaistical over a 12 week period, not 6 weeks. This could really crush you if you continually have such high expectations and not get them over the long haul. Just thougth I'd interject this tiny correction. Your hair growing gorgeous and thick in your siggy none the less.


 
Thanks for for the compliment and for snapping me back to reality too. I guess I should be happy about that. You're so right about setting high expectations and I guess I definitely had that.

Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 9, 2010)

I couldn't take it, I broke down and relaxed at 10 weeks post. I do feel like I regained the length I last from trimming last month. Now before you ask to see pics. I'm trying to wait to our reveal date. I have been basically pinning my hair up and forgetting about it. I'm hoping I get a nice surprise when I post my before and afters.


----------



## milaydy31 (Jun 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I couldn't take it, I broke down and relaxed at 10 weeks post. I do feel like I regained the length I last from trimming last month. Now before you ask to see pics. I'm trying to wait to our reveal date. I have been basically pinning my hair up and forgetting about it. *I'm hoping I get a nice surprise when I post my before and afters*.



same here. I have been avoiding direct heat for 3 months now and its hard at 11 months of transition.
I hope to see great results at the end of this month.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it me or does anybody else feel like a grease monster lately with the warmer weather and the oil from your mix? I constantly see greasy fingerprints all over the place. On my keyboard, my desk, clothes and everywhere.  erplexed I have my hair pinned up but I keep moving my greasy and oily bang out of my face and that's how I get so oily. My face is a little extra reflective too.

I'm thinking of cutting out the oils in my mix and just doing MN. 

Question, can I add my sulfur powder to the MN and call it a day? I know about the MN headaches but have any of you ever tried doing it that way? I can't even wear a bang because it looks so oily and stringy from the grease. 

I'll be wiping the grease off my keyboard as i wait for responses. 

TIA!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Is it me or does anybody else feel like a grease monster lately with the warmer weather and the oil from your mix? I constantly see greasy fingerprints all over the place. On my keyboard, my desk, clothes and everywhere. erplexed I have my hair pinned up but I keep moving my greasy and oily bang out of my face and that's how I get so oily. My face is a little extra reflective too.
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting out the oils in my mix and just doing MN.
> 
> ...


 
I SO feel you on this one. I've stopped my sulfur mix for just this reason. I said I wanted to let my scalp breathe for a bit but, I haven't used it for a minute. I was using it at night so that I could baggy and then put a scarf on to keep it on but, evidence still shows up on my leather headboard, satin pillowcases, I have to put my oily scarves in a separate basket. I do feel like a grease monster. 

I'm still taking msn internally but am not sure when I'll get back to the sulfur/oils mixture. At least for now. I may have to check out that mn thread and join you. Maybe I can use the sulfur mix once a week or something. Or maybe I can do a sulfur mix "treatment" an hour or two before washing my hair. Not sure. But the oils...indian oils, jbco, evoo, evco, sulfur mix...all of 'em are getting on my nerves in this Atlanta heat.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I SO feel you on this one. I've stopped my sulfur mix for just this reason. I said I wanted to let my scalp breathe for a bit but, I haven't used it for a minute. I was using it at night so that I could baggy and then put a scarf on to keep it on but, evidence still shows up on my leather headboard, satin pillowcases, I have to put my oily scarves in a separate basket. I do feel like a grease monster.
> 
> I'm still taking msn internally but am not sure when I'll get back to the sulfur/oils mixture. At least for now. I may have to check out that mn thread and join you. Maybe I can use the sulfur mix once a week or something. Or maybe I can do a sulfur mix "treatment" an hour or two before washing my hair. Not sure. But the oils...indian oils, jbco, evoo, evco, sulfur mix...all of 'em are getting on my nerves in this Atlanta heat.


 
Yes, my pillowcases have suffered too even though I wrap my head in a scarf. Good idea about using it before a wash or maybe just wear it all wash day or something. I'm gonna experiment with just the MN after this week's wash. Hopefully it won't dry out my hair. 

I'm on my way to research plain MN. Still sticking with the MSM too. 

Oh yeah, one time my boss handed me his cell phone to talk to somebody and I was so embarassed when I greased up his screen. I saw him wiping it off afterwards and I could have crawled up in a corner and died.   If he was a brotha he might have been a little understanding but aw man, that was sooooo embarassing.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 10, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Is it me or does anybody else feel like a grease monster lately with the warmer weather and the oil from your mix?




Yes!  I am in Montgomery where the humidity is ridiculous.  I had to stop using my Claudie's near my hairline because the oil was just too much.  I have some MSM cream and I think I am going to use that for the time being.  I think I can still use the Claudie's on my crown.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 10, 2010)

That's way I try to oil at night and cowash in the morning. I have one pillow/case designated to my nightly oil routine. 


Hairsnob,
Adding sulfur powder to you mn mix might work, just try a small amount. You might also try mixing a little of the sulfur oil with it.

Or maybe cut down on the days of week you are using it.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Yes, my pillowcases have suffered too even though I wrap my head in a scarf. Good idea about using it before a wash or maybe just wear it all wash day or something. I'm gonna experiment with just the MN after this week's wash. Hopefully it won't dry out my hair.
> 
> I'm on my way to research plain MN. Still sticking with the MSM too.
> 
> Oh yeah, one time my boss handed me his cell phone to talk to somebody and I was so embarassed when I greased up his screen. I saw him wiping it off afterwards and I could have crawled up in a corner and died.  If he was a brotha he might have been a little understanding but aw man, that was sooooo embarassing.


 
Wouldn't you have to mix MN with something to keep it from being too drying?  Hmmm.  I gotta research too.

And the thing with your boss' cellphone  Girl!  I'm embarrassed for you.  Wow!!!!


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Yes!  I am in Montgomery where the humidity is ridiculous.  I had to stop using my Claudie's near my hairline because the oil was just too much.  I have some MSM cream and I think I am going to use that for the time being.  I think I can still use the Claudie's on my crown.


Hmmmm... good idea to keep it away from the hairline. I saw some MSM cream in health store but wasn't sure if anybody used it. I guess what's good for the skin is good for the scalp. Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wouldn't you have to mix MN with something to keep it from being too drying? Hmmm. I gotta research too.
> 
> And the thing with your boss' cellphone  Girl! I'm embarrassed for you. Wow!!!!


 


You don't have to, I was using it straight from the tube when I was on it. However it went to fast so I started mixing it with my Ayurveda oil.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 10, 2010)

update...
I'm using sulfur mix daily in spray form and coconut oil concoction I made up.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's way I try to oil at night and cowash in the morning. I have one pillow/case designated to my nightly oil routine.
> 
> 
> Hairsnob,
> ...


 
I'm definitely cutting back on how often I use it. I'm going to try a small amount like you said and maybe a teeny bit of oil. I don't have sulfur oil though. And I guess it's not so bad if you co-wash the next day. I've tried co-washing but I'm not a big fan of it. Maybe I'll revisit it again now that the weather is warmer. Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 10, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> update...
> I'm using sulfur mix daily in spray form and coconut oil concoction I made up.


 


What's in your mix?


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 10, 2010)

This is exactly what I do in the warm months.  I baggy and wrap in a scarf at night and cowash in the morning.  I can't deal with the smell of sulfur no matter what scent is used to mask it.  

I've been using Claudies, specifically targeting a thinning spot in my hairline and this method is working great.  This is the way to go for me until it gets too cold to walk around with a wet head. At that point, I'll have to leave the sulfur products alone until I can cowash/rinse daily again.



flowinlocks said:


> That's way I try to *oil at night and cowash in the morning.* I have one pillow/case designated to my nightly oil routine.


----------



## Coil Tresses (Jun 10, 2010)

You just reminded me of how good Sulfer is!!!  I am purchasing some tonight, it grew my hair really good!!! Thanks for this thread Flowinlocks. Count me in!!!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 10, 2010)

Applied sulfur mix tonight.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanna join...i'm using the Bee Mine serum....i have a 2 oz size bottle right now....but if i reach 28 inches by July 8th....i will be buying more....i might even try BT...but i'm gonna use this lil botfle up first....i am at 27 inches right now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I wanna join...i'm using the Bee Mine serum....i have a 2 oz size bottle right now....but if i reach 28 inches by July 8th....i will be buying more....i might even try BT...but i'm gonna use this lil botfle up first....i am at 27 inches right now.


 


Coil Tresses said:


> You just reminded me of how good Sulfer is!!!  I am purchasing some tonight, it grew my hair really good!!! Thanks for this thread Flowinlocks. Count me in!!!


 



Adding you ladies to the challenge. Welcome!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 14, 2010)

I would also like to join this group. I will be using the bee mine products. I just got confrimation on my order today so my bottle should be here Thursday at the latest. I will post my current length later on today.  YAY!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> What's in your mix?


 
Sorry for the delay.
I hope this helps you.  

I use this on my scalp twice a week.

I use extra virgin coconut oil as a base in a 2 oz jar. 
10 - 20drops of rosemary oil (to encourage growth)
10 -20 drops of peppermint oil (for tingle)
10 drops of lemongrass oil (for fragrance)
2 tbsp. of MSM powder

I also make a formulated spray and use it on my hair 2 to 3 times per day.
This is a mixture I learned about.  I'm experimenting with it but don't know yet how it will result.  

If you have any other questions, feel free to pm me. :heart2:


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wouldn't you have to mix MN with something to keep it from being too drying? Hmmm. I gotta research too.


 
I used it _for a time_ last year and mixed it with various oils and creams. 
check out "iec's old thread"


----------



## NJoy (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know WHY I thought our length check was tomorrow.  I took a quick pic on air-dried hair today after today's cowash.  My hair is at the bottom of my bra strap.  I'm pretty pleased with my that but, I'm not going to post it since I have another 2 weeks to grow.

By the way, do we have to flat iron or can we stretch dried hair?  I just pulled a section of my dried hair since I'm texlaxed and also in a no heat 2010 challenge.

Gotta say, I don't see me hair dried often enough since I cowash and bun.  I think I will allow it to fully air dry more often.  It looks fuller and makes me feel better about my hair.  I've been feeling hairnorexic lately and I've been really kicking myself for having these layers. But dried, it's not so bad.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *I don't know WHY I thought our length check was tomorrow.* I took a quick pic on air-dried hair today after today's cowash. My hair is at the bottom of my bra strap. I'm pretty pleased with my that but, I'm not going to post it since I have another 2 weeks to grow.


 
Is there a special length check day?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Is there a special length check day?



First one is June 30th for mid-challenge check and then 12/31 for end of 2010.  The list is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 16, 2010)

lovleylocks said:


> I would also like to join this group. I will be using the bee mine products. I just got confrimation on my order today so my bottle should be here Thursday at the latest. I will post my current length later on today. YAY!


 



Sorry I'm just seeing this. Adding you to the challenge. Welcome!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I don't know WHY I thought our length check was tomorrow. I took a quick pic on air-dried hair today after today's cowash. My hair is at the bottom of my bra strap. I'm pretty pleased with my that but, I'm not going to post it since I have another 2 weeks to grow.
> 
> *By the way, do we have to flat iron or can we stretch dried hair?* I just pulled a section of my dried hair since I'm texlaxed and also in a no heat 2010 challenge.
> 
> Gotta say, I don't see me hair dried often enough since I cowash and bun. I think I will allow it to fully air dry more often. It looks fuller and makes me feel better about my hair. I've been feeling hairnorexic lately and I've been really kicking myself for having these layers. But dried, it's not so bad.


 


I say do whatever is the closest to your texture in your starting pic. That way you can have a more accurate comparison.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> First one is June 30th for mid-challenge check and then 12/31 for end of 2010. The list is in the first post of this thread.


 


Do ya'll want to do another update before Dec?? Like say Sept.?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 16, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> I hope this helps you.
> 
> I use this on my scalp twice a week.
> ...


 

Sounds yummy, let us know how it works out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be staring back on my Bee Mine today, took a break so I could do my touch up.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> First one is June 30th for mid-challenge check and then 12/31 for end of 2010. The list is in the first post of this thread.


 
Thanks NJoy,
I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sounds yummy, let us know how it works out.


 
I guess the results will let us all know as this is a new and experimental mix for me.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Do ya'll want to do another update before Dec?? Like say Sept.?



I think September would be great.  That would give us an end of the summer check as well.




flowinlocks said:


> I say do whatever is the closest to your texture in your starting pic. That way you can have a more accurate comparison.



Looks like the challenge started in Feb and my Feb pic I just stretched a section of hair.  So, I'll do the same for this challenge plus a full dried pic for future comparisons.  Plus, I enjoy the opportunity to see my hair down and dried. 

Can't wait til the end of the month.  A few challenges are doing check ins.  You know what that means.  Hair porn.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2010)

Applied beemine last night.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 17, 2010)

Snipity-snap-snap-snap
I'll have to have a major trim tonight by hubby.  I have to straighten it.  I'm way over-due, so I'm sure it will be a lot of hair. 
But I will be adding my sulfur mix tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 17, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Snipity-snap-snap-snap
> I'll have to have a major trim tonight by hubby. I have to straighten it. I'm way over-due, so I'm sure it will be a lot of hair.
> But I will be adding my sulfur mix tonight.


 


That's ok it's nothing like healthy ends...


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 17, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's ok it's nothing like healthy ends...


 
You are so right.   I guess there aren't any short cuts.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 19, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> You are so right.  I guess there aren't any short cuts.


 




Your hair looks good! Ends look nice and thick.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 19, 2010)

Checking In, I cowashed with Skala AV. I'm about to apply my Bee Mine.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 19, 2010)

Cowashed, nettle/black tea rinse, moisturized ends and applied homemade mix. I'm baggied under scarf and ready for bed.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies! May I please be added to the challenge? I know it has already started, but I can rock with you all till the end of the year.  I've received some BT and I'm ready to go.  After reading a majority of the thread, I've decided to try my hand at making my own mix.  I have a lot of oil that needs to be used up.  

@NJoy: Thank you so much for directing me to this thread.  Your growth is amazing!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 19, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey Ladies! May I please be added to the challenge? I know it has already started, but I can rock with you all till the end of the year. I've received some BT and I'm ready to go. After reading a majority of the thread, I've decided to try my hand at making my own mix. I have a lot of oil that needs to be used up.
> 
> @NJoy: Thank you so much for directing me to this thread. Your growth is amazing!!!!


 


I got you. Welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 19, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey Ladies! May I please be added to the challenge? I know it has already started, but I can rock with you all till the end of the year.  I've received some BT and I'm ready to go.  After reading a majority of the thread, I've decided to try my hand at making my own mix.  I have a lot of oil that needs to be used up.
> 
> @NJoy: Thank you so much for directing me to this thread.  Your growth is amazing!!!!



Welcome to the challenge.  Let's get it!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 19, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Your hair looks good! Ends look nice and thick.


 
Thanks for the compliment. 
My ends are very frail and thin.  
Any advice on that would be welcomed.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 19, 2010)

Today I'm just spirtzing my hair with the MSM mixture and leaving it alone.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 19, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> My ends are very frail and thin.
> Any advice on that would be welcomed.




You def. took a step in the right direction by cutting them off.

The next thing is babying them by keeping them protected and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been taking a short break off of MN for a while and not sure when I will be back on it topically anyway. I have been taking my MSM capsules every couple of days or so though.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 20, 2010)

I think that my sulfur is giving me dandruff


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> My ends are very frail and thin.
> Any advice on that would be welcomed.


 

I agree with flowinlocks. Keep them protected or at least up off your neck and definitely moisturize them daily. Make sure to use some porosity control conditioning so the ends don't dry out too much. 

You don't have manipulate your hair to moisturize it, by the way. You can get a spray-on moisturizer and spray them instead of using something that would require you to touch your hair too much. I especially love Taliah Waajid Protective Body Mist to accomplish this.


----------



## blueberryd (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey all! Imma get back on this sulfur thang 
Starting Monday, I will be applying my mix to my scalp 3x/week.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I'll start reapplying my MN/Sulfur mix  to my scalp tonight seeing that I'm cowashing daily now. I don't have to worry about the sulfur scent accumulating on my head this way.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 20, 2010)

10 more days before update pics ladies!!!:bouncegre


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> 10 more days before update pics ladies!!!:bouncegre


 Is it okay to use my siggy picture since I just had a big cut 1-1/2" worth?
I can then catch up in September?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Ladies just popping in to ask a question. I'm thinking of making a sulfur mix to see if I can achieve some growth before I BC, but I was wondering if it would work with daily co-washing. Do any of you ladies co-wash daily or at least 3x a week and notice that applying your sulfur mix is still helping?

TIA


----------



## NJoy (Jun 20, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Hey Ladies just popping in to ask a question. I'm thinking of making a sulfur mix to see if I can achieve some growth before I BC, but I was wondering if it would work with daily co-washing. Do any of you ladies co-wash daily or at least 3x a week and notice that applying your sulfur mix is still helping?
> 
> TIA



Me!  I've been pretty much cowashing daily and using a homemade sulfur mix since I started in January.  I've had no problems at all!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Njoy! I've been considering this for a while but I didnt want my cowashing to take away the effect of using sulfur.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm cowashing daily as well with no issues. I prefer it this way because of the strong sulfur scent - I get to wash it out every morning before I head out to work.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 20, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Is it okay to use my siggy picture since I just had a big cut 1-1/2" worth?
> I can then catch up in September?


 


By all means. You can post your first update in Sept.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 20, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Hey Ladies just popping in to ask a question. I'm thinking of making a sulfur mix to see if I can achieve some growth before I BC, but I was wondering if it would work with daily co-washing. Do any of you ladies co-wash daily or at least 3x a week and notice that applying your sulfur mix is still helping?
> 
> TIA


 
I co-wash no less than 3x a week.  Sometimes daily, and I haven't any issues with it.  It appears to be just as effective.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the feedback! I will be heading off to CVS tomorrow to see if they carry the sulfur powder.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wondering what is the average price for the sulfur powder? I'm interested in buying some and I checked the price on amazon. Where else do they sell it? Trader Joe's? Whole Foods?

ETA: I see someone said CVS. What's the average price?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 21, 2010)

It's pretty cheap.  I had CVS order some for me and picked it up there.  I think I paid about 4 bucks per container.  Comparable with what I was seeing online but they got it FAST!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^hmm, I didn't know that could be done. I'll have to try his route next time!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 21, 2010)

Applied BM yesterday.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 21, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^hmm, I didn't know that could be done. I'll have to try his route next time!



Yep.  Ask to be transferred to the pharmacy.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 21, 2010)

4 dollars? For how many ounces? On amazon it was about 14 dollars for 15 ounces or something.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 4 dollars? For how many ounces? On amazon it was about 14 dollars for 15 ounces or something.



about 4 bucks for 4 oz.  I ordered 3 bottles and haven't gone thru the first one yet.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 21, 2010)

ok so 15 oz is way too much lol k ill check out the pharmacies at kroger, rite aid, and cvs since they are down the street.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 22, 2010)

So Kroger is ordering my sulfur and it should be in tomorrow. I'm not officially in the challenge since it's so late but I will post my updates here for people who are interested. What are the ratios that you ladies are using? I will search through the thread, but figured I would post as well for quicker answers lol I plan to mix my sulfur with coconut oil, peppermint oil and evoo but I don't know how much sulfur to put in. I think my bottle is 8 ounces.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 22, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So Kroger is ordering my sulfur and it should be in tomorrow. I'm not officially in the challenge since it's so late but I will post my updates here for people who are interested. What are the ratios that you ladies are using? I will search through the thread, but figured I would post as well for quicker answers lol I plan to mix my sulfur with coconut oil, peppermint oil and evoo but I don't know how much sulfur to put in. I think my bottle is 8 ounces.



Your sulfur shouldn't be more than 10% of your mix. I always mix the oils and everything first so I can eyeball the 10%. I'd say 10% of 8 ounces is roughly a little more than 3/4 of an ounce.

HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 22, 2010)

Checking in, I applied my Bee Mine last night. Tonight I'll be using my MSM spray on my scalp.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 22, 2010)

Taking a break from sulfur spritz until Friday.  I think it's time to clarify+rest tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2010)

Applied my sulfur mix to my scalp tonight already.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 23, 2010)

I've recently started back using my sulfur mix.  I get so lazy where I keep forgetting to use it.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 23, 2010)

My check-in pic will be on July 2nd.  I'll have time to get my hair under control then.  Today's my birthday and this weekend is going to be hectic.  Is that ok?

BTW, Priss Pot, I'm loving your hair in your siggy! 

ETA:  Since I'll likely do a touch up on the 2nd, I'm going to cease the sulfur again, while continuing msm.  Dag.  Seems like I just started back.  Ah well...


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> My check-in pic will be on July 2nd. I'll have time to get my hair under control then. Today's my birthday and this weekend is going to be hectic. Is that ok?
> 
> BTW, Priss Pot, I'm loving your hair in your siggy!
> 
> ETA: Since I'll likely do a touch up on the 2nd, I'm going to cease the sulfur again, while continuing msm. Dag. Seems like I just started back. Ah well...


 
I just seen that on the list it's your birthday Happy Birthday :birthday2NJoy! Mine tomorrow!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jun 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> My check-in pic will be on July 2nd. I'll have time to get my hair under control then. Today's my birthday and this weekend is going to be hectic. Is that ok?
> 
> BTW, Priss Pot, I'm loving your hair in your siggy!
> 
> ETA: Since I'll likely do a touch up on the 2nd, I'm going to cease the sulfur again, while continuing msm. Dag. Seems like I just started back. Ah well...


 


Happy Birthday!!! I've been following this challenge in the shadows. I'm using Sulfa 8/MTG/MN mix for about a month now.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, my avatar pic was taken about 1 month ago. I know it's an awful pic, used my phone but will use my camera next time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> My check-in pic will be on July 2nd. I'll have time to get my hair under control then. Today's my birthday and this weekend is going to be hectic. Is that ok?
> 
> BTW, Priss Pot, I'm loving your hair in your siggy!
> 
> ETA: Since I'll likely do a touch up on the 2nd, I'm going to cease the sulfur again, while continuing msm. Dag. Seems like I just started back. Ah well...


 










Happy Birthday!!! Sure you can take your pic. on the 2nd. You doing anything special?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2010)

sweetnlow06 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I've been following this challenge in the shadows. I'm using Sulfa 8/MTG/MN mix for about a month now.


 


You can still join. Shall I add you to the list?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I just seen that on the list it's your birthday Happy Birthday :birthday2NJoy! Mine tomorrow!


 







Happy birthday to you too!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm....so my bottle says avoid contact with skin and if on skin, flush immediately with water....any reason for concern? Do all the bottles say that but it's ok since we mix it with oils?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I just seen that on the list it's your birthday Happy Birthday :birthday2NJoy! Mine tomorrow!





sweetnlow06 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I've been following this challenge in the shadows. I'm using Sulfa 8/MTG/MN mix for about a month now.





flowinlocks said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Sure you can take your pic. on the 2nd. You doing anything special?





LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hmm....so my bottle says avoid contact with skin and if on skin, flush immediately with water....any reason for concern? Do all the bottles say that but it's ok since we mix it with oils?



Thanks for the birthday wishes, Ladies...And the beautiful cake, Flow!

And welcome to the newly-delurked Sweetnlow!

LaFemmeNaturelle, yeah.  Dry, the powder is an irritant.  I started off worried and used gloves, a mask and eye protection when I first started.  But, it's not that serious.  I use none of those things now.  I just scoop and dump into the bottle.  It's safe when mixed.  Be careful, but don't sweat it.   I'm sure the precautions are required because it's an irritant.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes! Please add me to the list.

Thanks!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 24, 2010)

sweetnlow06 said:


> Yes! Please add me to the list.
> 
> Thanks!!


 


Adding you to the list, welcome!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright. I should've thought this through before I bought the sulfur lol but I think I will start my oil mix next month. I just started taking MSM Tuesday and I want to be able to determine where exactly I'm getting my growth from. I've only been taking 1000mg but I want to up to 2000 mg by next week. But I can still be apart of the challenge just by taking MSM n'est-ce pas?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Alright. I should've thought this through before I bought the sulfur lol but I think I will start my oil mix next month. I just started taking MSM Tuesday and I want to be able to determine where exactly I'm getting my growth from. I've only been taking 1000mg but I want to up to 2000 mg by next week. But I can still be apart of the challenge just by taking MSM n'est-ce pas?





Yep you sure can.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 24, 2010)

Just spritzed my scalp with my liquid MSM then applied Bee Mine..


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> My check-in pic will be on July 2nd. I'll have time to get my hair under control then. Today's my birthday and this weekend is going to be hectic. Is that ok?
> 
> BTW, Priss Pot, I'm loving your hair in your siggy!
> 
> ETA: Since I'll likely do a touch up on the 2nd, I'm going to cease the sulfur again, while continuing msm. Dag. Seems like I just started back. Ah well...


 

Happy Belated Birthday NJoy. Hope you enjoyed it to the max.


Ltown said:


> I just seen that on the list it's your birthday Happy Birthday :birthday2NJoy! Mine tomorrow!


 
Hey Ltown. I didn't knoa it was your birthday honey. Well I had to come in here quick to wish A Massive Happy Birthday wish. I love you girl and wish you many many more.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, LTown!!!!

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Aggie.  I had a fantabulous day!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Just reporting that I'm now planning to do a touch up this weekend.  Next weekend won't work and I'll have to have it done before that.  Wish me luck!


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmm, its been a minute since I've posted here.  I'm using my Emu/MSM/Vit C cream on my hairline to smooth my edges down.  Its too hot and humid where I'm at to use my Claudie's.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I'm going to order a sample of the sulfur serum from BM to give it a try. This thread has totally peaked my interest in it lol


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Chickened out on the touch up.  I read a thread about pH levels of relaxer that scared the crappenstein outta me.  So, I started watching youtube vids for stretching (which I vowed I wouldn't do ).  And since I literally have done nothing to my hair for the past couple days, I went ahead and DC during the BET Awards and cowashed afterwards.  Drying on cool setting now.  May flat iron or just stretch a section of hair for my check in.  I'm so confused about how to proceed with my hair.

It's crazy because I was so reckless with my hair prior to LHCF and it survived.  Now every little thing spooks me.  I don't want to lose my progress to crazy breakage.  

In that thread, it said something about overlapping causes hair to "disintegrate".  What the?!  I should've been bald a long time ago.   Ah well, now to find the right relaxer with the right pH level and stretch to avoid overlapping.    What the?  Who's idea was it to start doing my own hair again?  I'm a nervous wreck.  Ah well, back to blowdrying on low setting.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jun 28, 2010)

Njoy - Do let me know when you find a relaxer with the perfect ph.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Njoy - Do let me know when you find a relaxer with the perfect ph.



Will do!  Your siggy pic is looking good, btw, Missy!

So, I dried and lightly flat ironed a section of my hair for my length check in. It looks a little oily because I used IC Heat Protectant.  Um...yeah.  Anywho, looks like we started this challenge in Feb so...








Hmm... my back looks hideous in this close up pic but, I'm trying to show that the unpulled hair is at the bottom of my bra.  Decent growth compared to last month below.  I used msm regularly but the homemade mix off and on last month.  Otherwise, I used it regularly.  So, that's my check in for now.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 28, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Happy Belated Birthday NJoy. Hope you enjoyed it to the max.
> 
> 
> Hey Ltown. I didn't knoa it was your birthday honey. Well I had to come in here quick to wish A Massive Happy Birthday wish. I love you girl and wish you many many more.


 


NJoy said:


> Happy Birthday, LTown!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes, Aggie. I had a fantabulous day!!!


 
Thank you ladies, sorry for the late reply but I went to Hampton, VA for the Jazz festival. It was great I got to see Keith Sweat, Gladys Knight, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Kirk Whalum, Gerald Albright, Sheila E. I'm exhausted but well spend.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 28, 2010)

OT: ^^^ sounds like fun!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 28, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Thank you ladies, sorry for the late reply but I went to Hampton, VA for the Jazz festival. It was great I got to see Keith Sweat, *Gladys Knight*, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Kirk Whalum, Gerald Albright, Sheila E. I'm exhausted but well spend.


 
Okay...i understand i'm 23 and still considered one of those ppl you might say"that's before your time....you don't know bout that!"...

But i love me some Maze....Gladys Knight is one of my all time FAVORITE singers! I'm SO jealous you got to see her in concert!

That HAD to be awesome!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Will do!  Your siggy pic is looking good, btw, Missy!
> 
> So, I dried and lightly flat ironed a section of my hair for my length check in. It looks a little oily because I used IC Heat Protectant.  Um...yeah.  Anywho, looks like we started this challenge in Feb so...
> 
> ...




Njoy you have made amazing progress this year. You are well on your way to MBL. I started the challenge grazing apl and I feel like I'm still at apl. 



Ltown said:


> Thank you ladies, sorry for the late reply but I went to Hampton, VA for the Jazz festival. It was great I got to see Keith Sweat, Gladys Knight, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Kirk Whalum, Gerald Albright, Sheila E. I'm exhausted but well spend.





Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 28, 2010)

June update


Starting pic.







After mini setback with ends and 2 trims, latest one in April.











Today, well at least I gained back what I cut off so I can't complain.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay I'm not officially a part of this challenge but b/c I just started using BT, I've been lurking on this thread. I have some questions for BT users. Did anyone experience that creepy crawly feeling in their scalp that's supposed to be a sign of growth? I swear every few days I feel like bugs are crawling on my scalp. I know it's not dirt b/c I wash/DC on the weekend & co-wash/DC mid week. Also, is it my imagination or does it seem like I'm seeing results in 2 weeks. I had some leftover thin edges from post-partum shedding & since applying the BT, I can barely tell that they even existed. Maybe it's my imagination but I just wanted to hear from other BT users. TIA...


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 29, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> June update
> 
> 
> Starting pic.
> ...


Congrats on getting your length back.  Now you can look forward to more progression. 
I like your v-line look.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 29, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay I'm not officially a part of this challenge but b/c I just started using BT, I've been lurking on this thread. I have some questions for BT users.* Did anyone experience that creepy crawly feeling in their scalp that's supposed to be a sign of growth?* I swear every few days I feel like bugs are crawling on my scalp. I know it's not dirt b/c I wash/DC on the weekend & co-wash/DC mid week. Also, is it my imagination or does it seem like I'm seeing results in 2 weeks. I had some leftover thin edges from post-partum shedding & since applying the BT, I can barely tell that they even existed. Maybe it's my imagination but I just wanted to hear from other BT users. TIA...




By all means! There are even threads on the subject. The naysayers will say it's an allergic reaction or dry scalp, but I beg to differ. Every time I get a growth spurt I get the crawleys.* More so* while using growth aids.

The challenge is entering it's second phase if you would like to join.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 29, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Congrats on getting your length back.  Now you can look forward to more progression.
> I like your v-line look.





Thanks so much. I'm still praying for BSL this year.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 29, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> By all means! There are even threads on the subject. The naysayers will say it's an allergic reaction or dry scalp, but I beg to differ. Every time I get a growth spurt I get the crawleys.* More so* while using growth aids.
> 
> The challenge is entering it's second phase if you would like to join.


 
I would love to join the challenge. I'm enjoying it thus far. The runoff onto my new growth is making it really soft combined with the S-Curl. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 29, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I would love to join the challenge. I'm enjoying it thus far. The runoff onto my new growth is making it really soft combined with the S-Curl. Thanks for the invite.


 

Adding you to the list. Welcome!!!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> June update
> 
> 
> Starting pic.
> ...


 
Great progress Flowin, all your hard work is paying off!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 29, 2010)

Update:
I shampoo'd using a mixture of wheatgerm oil ( I call it skunk oil because of the smell) whew!  Anyway, 
It's been a week and now I'm back on my Sulfur mixtures as well.  I'm hoping to regain my inches as I just received my progress t-shirt this weekend.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my official update pics with all my hair out and not just a section.  Hot diggity dang.  It's so thick and healthy.  (act like I didn't just say "hot diggity dang".  It's late. )


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2010)

I have did growth check but I did cut off inch last month so I can say progress.  I don't straighten my hair it's too much work and too hot so I'll show progress next round. Nice growth Njoy and Flowin!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Here's my official update pics with all my hair out and not just a section. Hot diggity dang. *It's so thick and healthy*. (act like I didn't just say "hot diggity dang". It's late. )


 


Indeed it is congrats!!!


----------



## sparklebh (Jun 30, 2010)

I would like to join, just need to find out how to add start pics.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 30, 2010)

deleted............


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2010)

sparklebh said:


> I would like to join, just need to find out how to add start pics.




I got you, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I have did growth check but I did cut off inch last month so I can say progress.  I don't straighten my hair it's too much work and too hot so I'll show progress next round. Nice growth Njoy and Flowin!




We'll see you in Sept.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2010)

Today it the day to post your update pics. ladies. Post your starting pic. and where you are now. 

I'm am updating the op due to the fact I have added another check in date. *Sept 30th* is the next one. So we can see how our hair has gown over the summer.


----------



## milaydy31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello,

here are mine.

The first pic is from january,


and the second one is june.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> here are mine.
> 
> ...





Your has grown and gotten thicker. Congratulations!!


----------



## taj (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm back...I just started using BT consistently again this week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 3, 2010)

Anymore updates??


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 3, 2010)

Have a blessed and safe holiday ladies!!


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi ladies, sorry to be updating so late. 

My hair has gotten ten times thicker but doesn't seem to be growing longer. My layers are really taking off finally and I can see them catching up to the rest soon. 

This first pic was taken when I hit the rock bottom moment of my setback and right before I started my sulfur around early Feb 2010. Eeew, it was a mess, it looked like a grandma hairstyle the way it was curled. Yuck!



These other pics were taken yesterday and today (July 1-2, 2010). You can see where my layers in the pic above have almost caught up in the pictures below  



 

 


I'm going to do a serious search and destroy to get my ends together so I 
can try to hang onto them. I'm thankful that it's fuller but I just can't seem to get past SL 

HHG!!


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 4, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Will do! Your siggy pic is looking good, btw, Missy!
> 
> So, I dried and lightly flat ironed a section of my hair for my length check in. It looks a little oily because I used IC Heat Protectant. Um...yeah. Anywho, looks like we started this challenge in Feb so...
> 
> ...


 
LOL!! Girl, you had me bug-eyed when I saw your hip length pic. I was about to say what the heck is she doing to get there that fast??? LOL

Great progress!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> LOL!! Girl, you had me bug-eyed when I saw your hip length pic. I was about to say what the heck is she doing to get there that fast??? LOL
> 
> Great progress!!



 Girl!  I wish!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm back in ladies! Did my bc yesterday. I really need to get a ruler to measure bc the tape measure keeps bending and falling etc. I believe I am starting with 5 inches of hair. Here are my pics.  I am only putting them up for a short time.  












PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICS. Thank you.

I will start back with Beemine today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 4, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to be updating so late.
> 
> My hair has gotten ten times thicker but doesn't seem to be growing longer. My layers are really taking off finally and I can see them catching up to the rest soon.
> 
> ...


 





I can def. see progress!!! Congratulations! Don't worry the length will come. I'm gonna be jumpin for joy when I gain some more thickness!! KUTGW!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay you finally did the bc!! Congrats!! How does it feel? Did the sulfur help you to grow out the relaxer? You look great, can't wait to see your update in Sept.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 4, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl! I wish!!!


 






Ok you clowin!!! I thought my eyes was playin tricks on me...


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Shay you finally did the bc!! Congrats!! How does it feel? Did the sulfur help you to grow out the relaxer? You look great, can't wait to see your update in Sept.


 
It feels fantastic ! I'm walking around like I should been natural my whole life. I feel the sulfur did help.  Especially with my edges.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I can def. see progress!!! Congratulations! Don't worry the length will come. I'm gonna be jumpin for joy when I gain some more thickness!! KUTGW!


 
Thanks! I see yours is catching up too. I know it was hard having to trim but it looks like you got it back now so it was all worth it. I can't wait to have the best of both worlds too


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

hi ladies! i know i havet been on alot lately but i have been working program nonetheless!

it's been nearly 6 months since i started on lhcf and my sulfur product most used so far has been M-T-G.

everthing under the line on the second picture i owe to all that i'm learning through this site and you lovey ladies helping me!

a big THANK YOU to you all!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 4, 2010)

@Hairsnob: Girl, watchutalkinbout?!! Your hair is growing! It may not be growing as quickly as you want it to, but according to your pics,  it definitely is!  I just started on the sulfur challenge, but seeing pics like yours and the other ladies helps me keep hope alive 

ETA: I feel the quote in your siggie (I'm impatient too  )


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 4, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @Hairsnob: Girl, watchutalkinbout?!! Your hair is growing! It may not be growing as quickly as you want it to, but according to your pics, it definitely is! I just started on the sulfur challenge, but seeing pics like yours and the other ladies helps me keep hope alive
> 
> ETA: I feel the quote in your siggie (I'm impatient too  )


 
Yeah, there's definitely hope since I never had hair this thick. I guess I'm just impatient like you said 

Plus, it's harder because it's like watching grass grow when you're constantly snapping pics after each wash LOL.

HHG to you!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

Great progress Grow


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 4, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies! i know i havet been on alot lately but i have been working program nonetheless!
> 
> it's been nearly 6 months since i started on lhcf and my sulfur product most used so far has been M-T-G.
> 
> ...





Awesome progress!!!! Now you making me want to pull back out my MTG. But It just stinks so darn bad.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm back in town and have my daughter's slumber party behind me. Time to catch up! 




milaydy31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> here are mine.
> 
> ...


 
That thickness if fabulous! And growth too. Good job!





Hairsnob said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to be updating so late.
> 
> My hair has gotten ten times thicker but doesn't seem to be growing longer. My layers are really taking off finally and I can see them catching up to the rest soon.
> 
> ...


 
I see growth and WOW! The health of your hair is amazing. Your hair does look thick and lush. And that's how it will grow down your back. Lush and thick. Sweeet!




Shay72 said:


> I'm back in ladies! Did my bc yesterday. I really need to get a ruler to measure bc the tape measure keeps bending and falling etc. I believe I am starting with 5 inches of hair. Here are my pics. I am only putting them up for a short time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC. Looks good, mama. And you are definitely rockin it!




flowinlocks said:


> Ok you clowin!!! I thought my eyes was playin tricks on me...


 
hehehe. I was so glad to get someone to make that for me. I'm keeping it and my starting pic in my siggy as motivation. And then I can just update the current length pic to track progress.  I knew it would have some doing a double take. It sure stunned me. 




grow said:


> hi ladies! i know i havet been on alot lately but i have been working program nonetheless!
> 
> it's been nearly 6 months since i started on lhcf and my sulfur product most used so far has been M-T-G.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I'm so proud to be going thru this with you. Your hair's looking amazing. You GROW, girl!  Sneaking up on bsb/bsl.


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Great progress Grow


 


flowinlocks said:


> Awesome progress!!!! Now you making me want to pull back out my MTG. But It just stinks so darn bad.


 


NJoy said:


> I'm back in town and have my daughter's slumber party behind me. Time to catch up!
> 
> Girl, I'm so proud to be going thru this with you. Your hair's looking amazing. You GROW, girl!  Sneaking up on bsb/bsl.


 
THANK YOU LADIES!
Welcome back NJoy!

and yep, that M-T-G may not smell the best, but it sure does our hair alot of good!
i'm actually getting used to it now. (which is really strange!)

NJoy, you made an interesting observation....one of the ladies in my APL challenge got me getting the line on the BSB, BSL points and when she pointed out that my ends are almost there, i nearly fell over in shock! 
can you believe it....i hadn't even noticed! i was so stuck on getting to APL i totally forgot that the more they grow the more i have to set new sights! 

THANKS SO MUCH LADIES FOR BEING HERE WITH ME AND HELPING ME THROUGH THIS JOURNEY!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oops I said I would start with Beemine yesterday. I don't have any Beemine . I meant Claudie's. I forgot yesterday so I will start back up today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2010)

Grow you changed your screen name..


----------



## NJoy (Jul 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Grow you changed your screen name..


 
Yay! I like it!


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Grow you changed your screen name..



No, that was a total mistake!
I was trying to finally start a blog imdicating the things i've tried and know work well, and when it asked for a username, i thought it was for the blog! I had no idea it would change myvwhole profile username,lol!

I sure hope the administrator (i already wrote) can change it back.

I'm rather attached to that name...it's part of me now, but Thanks NJoy!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2010)

grow is growing said:


> No, that was a total mistake!
> I was trying to finally start a blog imdicating the things i've tried and know work well, and when it asked for a username, i thought it was for the blog! I had no idea it would change myvwhole profile username,lol!
> 
> I sure hope the administrator (i already wrote) can change it back.
> ...




I think you can change it back yourself......


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it too late to join...I have been using sulfur for about two weeks....


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> Is it too late to join...I have been using sulfur for about two weeks....




Of course not!! The more the merrier. Please post a starting pic.... We will do our next update on Sept 30th. Welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2010)

Applied beemine today.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 5, 2010)

I just started back on my MSM after a 4 day break. Still oilin my scalp twice a week. I will post a starting pic since I cant do progress.

This pic was taken May 16th but it's the only one I have other than the one I took yesterday. Should I post that one as well? Or is this one fine?


----------



## joib (Jul 5, 2010)

How did I miss this challenge???


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I just started back on my MSM after a 4 day break. Still oilin my scalp twice a week. I will post a starting pic since I cant do progress.
> 
> This pic was taken May 16th but it's the only one I have other than the one I took yesterday. Should I post that one as well? Or is this one fine?




Huh? Oh yeah.. Lol I was drooling over the length you already have!! If you want you can post the other one as well. And we'll see you in Sept. for the update!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2010)

joib said:


> How did I miss this challenge???



You didn't miss it. You can still get in, would you like me to add you to the list?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Huh? Oh yeah.. Lol I was drooling over the length you already have!! If you want you can post the other one as well. And we'll see you in Sept. for the update!!





Haha you are so silly. Thank you!....It's with a diff bra and that bra is lower so I won't post it but when I do my update I will take 2 pics (one with that black bra and one with the blue bra) and then post my starting pic and then the one from yesterday...if that makes sense. I don't want folks to get confused lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Haha you are so silly. Thank you!....It's with a diff bra and that bra is lower so I won't post it but when I do my update I will take 2 pics (one with that black bra and one with the blue bra) and then post my starting pic and then the one from yesterday...if that makes sense. I don't want folks to get confused lol




Gotcha!! That will work.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2010)

I would like to join, but I'm nervous!!!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im in a sew in but I have this pic...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...This about the length my hair now...Maybe 2 inches from apl...


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 5, 2010)

GROW IS GROWING what are you doing..Congrats on the grow hun!!!..Now reggie plz


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 5, 2010)

Not officially in this challenge but I just oiled my scalp with my homemade sulfur oil.  The last time I used it I was using it once a day as a scalp massage oil for 10 minutes.  Now I just plan to apply it twice a day as a scalp oil and see what happens.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I would like to join, but I'm nervous!!!




Lol, why are you nervous? I'm adding you to the list. Welcome!!!



africanqueen456 said:


> Im in a sew in but I have this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will work.



Miss AJ said:


> Not officially in this challenge but I just oiled my scalp with my homemade sulfur oil.  The last time I used it I was using it once a day as a scalp massage oil for 10 minutes.  Now I just plan to apply it twice a day as a scalp oil and see what happens.




Would you to like to join the challenge?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, why are you nervous? I'm adding you to the list. Welcome!!!


 

Who knows. I'm a little  at times. count me in!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Who knows. I'm a little  at times. count me in!!





Lol. I got you... Don't forget your starting pic....


----------



## grow (Jul 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I think you can change it back yourself......


 
i should have known that if anyone knew how to change it back, YOU would know!

Flow, you continue to amaze me with your knowledge!

ok, what i did was go back to the username for the blog thingy and tried to request my old name back, but they said that violates some regulation with the board (?).

i've asked Beverly to see if maybe she can do it manually, so i guess we'll have to wait and see. i don't think anyone else took that username in the hot minute i accidentally let go of it....

but thanks for the hope, Flow!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh yea I'd like to join, I thought it was too late.  About to oil my scalp now and then lightly spray with my Profectiv oil sheen to cover up the smell lol


----------



## grow (Jul 6, 2010)

I GOT MY NAME BACK!!! (LOL!)

uh, ok, now that that's resolved (thanks Flow!), i'm on here to say:

ladies i am counting the days until i can get back to my smelly M-T-G!!!

i just permed nearly a week ago, so i still have a couple of days to go, but this week, i plan to get right back on track fast!

hhg ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> Oh yea I'd like to join, I thought it was too late.  About to oil my scalp now and then lightly spray with my Profectiv oil sheen to cover up the smell lol




Adding you to the list. Welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

grow said:


> I GOT MY NAME BACK!!! (LOL!)
> 
> uh, ok, now that that's resolved (thanks Flow!), i'm on here to say:
> 
> ...




I know what you mean. I applied Bee Mine last night. I want to go back to the MTG or use both because I got good results. It's just the smell in this heat. I'm thinking of doing my old routine of applying it at night and cowashing it out in the morning..


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2010)

What type of sulfur products is everyone using? I've read a lot are using their own home mixes. What are you guys mixing the powder with?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a question about the MTG. It's one of the few LHCF bandwagons that I haven't been on. Is it more economical than BT? Also, do you have to purchase it online or is it readily available in most BSSs? TIA...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What type of sulfur products is everyone using? I've read a lot are using their own home mixes. What are you guys mixing the powder with?





I'm using Bee Mine right now. I also have MTG, and my homemade mixes.
I use about a tablespoon of sublime sulfur/flowers of sulfur to 8oz. of oil.. I have one with Hairveda Shikakai oil and one with Afroveda Shikakai growth elixir. The next mixture I make will be with straight Castor oil. The thickness helps it to stay in place. However you can use any oil you choose.  Also the powder does not dissolve so you will need to shake it each time you use it. And apply it to *scalp only*. Make sure you up your moisture because sulfur can be drying. and it will turn silver jewelry black, HTH.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2010)

okay... i'm taking notes lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a question about the MTG. It's one of the few LHCF bandwagons that I haven't been on. Is it more economical than BT? Also, do you have to purchase it online or is it readily available in most BSSs? TIA...




I have yet to see it in a BSS, it's a horse product that was originally made for humans. It can be purchased in an equine store or online. Yes It's def. more economical, BUUUUUT it's a trade off for the cheaper price. The smell will knock you flat. It's kinda like burnt rubber/bacon/booty...It's much runnier so there is more chance of mess and dripping, some women including myself developed a small rash on the neck (that did go away)from using it. It makes your ng suuuuper dry and crunchy.

The pluses..... If you keep your moisture game on point by cowashing and using extra leave in moisture. you will be ok.

If you use a small amount on your fingers and massage it in , vs an applicator bottle you won't get the drip. 

The best one of all is, it grew my hair really fast...  Sooo it's just a matter of you wanting deal with the cons for the extra inches.

The BT and the BM cost more, however the trade off is better smell, premixed for the ladies who don't want to fuss with mixing powders, and the oils are much nicer than the MTG.

Cade oil is what gives MTG it's funky odor but it's suppose to assist in growth so I choose not to dilute mine with other oils. Some ladies like to use a few drop of eo to help mask the smell. While others preferred to pour off the cade and add their own. I use it straight up. The manufactures of MTG also have human version that's suppose to smell better but cost more. From reading the responses on this board. It's not much better as far as scent so it wasn't worth the extra $$$. It's call Sulu max gro


ETA: Despite the cons and the extra dryness from the MTG, I didn't experience any shedding...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you see that BM has an herbal sulfur serum? It says its for those that don't want the strong scent of the mango and strawberry-kiwi. I wonder if it has some other sort of smell to it...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Did you see that BM has an herbal sulfur serum? It says its for those that don't want the strong scent of the mango and strawberry-kiwi. I wonder if it has some other sort of smell to it...




Don't know... You might want to try emailing her or asking your question in this thread.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks! i'll ask and report back with any info i get.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> What type of sulfur products is everyone using? I've read a lot are using their own home mixes. What are you guys mixing the powder with?



I mix my powder with pure castor oil, evoo, and virgin coconut oil


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I have yet to see it in a BSS, it's a horse product that was originally made for humans. It can be purchased in an equine store or online. Yes It's def. more economical, BUUUUUT it's a trade off for the cheaper price. The smell will knock you flat. It's kinda like burnt rubber/bacon/booty...It's much runnier so there is more chance of mess and dripping, some women including myself developed a small rash on the neck (that did go away)from using it. It makes your ng suuuuper dry and crunchy.
> 
> The pluses..... If you keep your moisture game on point by cowashing and using extra leave in moisture. you will be ok.
> 
> ...


 
I might try this next. The smell doesn't deter me. DH is used to me & my funny hair smells. And he is the only person that matters when it comes to me smelling funny. Everyone else can just keep their distance. LOL 

I'll have to call some of the equine stores & see if they keep it in stock.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd like to join


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 6, 2010)

I mixed up my own little concoction LOL, ladies I'd like a little imput as this is my first BW for the Year! Last year I did MEgatek for about 2 months LOL  

I mixed 

1/2 teaspoon of sulphur
1/2 ounce of Emu Oil
1 ounce of Pure Jojoba Oil
2 ounces of Wonder six or HOt Six oil I forget the name
3 drops of Rosemary
3 drops of Lavendar
5 drops of Peppermint
Fill to four ounce line with NTM Leave IN Silk touch

Gave it a good shake will apply every other night!


----------



## grow (Jul 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I know what you mean. I applied Bee Mine last night. I want to go back to the MTG or use both because I got good results. It's just the smell in this heat. I'm thinking of doing my old routine of applying it at night and cowashing it out in the morning..


 
now you've got me thinking Flow.....because that's the ONLY way i ever used the stuff....how many "other ways" are folks using it?

i know alot of people use all sorts of nice smelling eo's to mix it, but whenever i've tried to do it like that, i only get the energy once at the beginning, then i end up just using it as is.

i've never tried Bee Mine, but heard great things about it! i bet you're gonna get a real powerful surge of growth using both of them! lucky girl!


----------



## joib (Jul 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You didn't miss it. You can still get in, would you like me to add you to the list?


 
Yes Please! Thanks flowinlocks,good looking out. I have a new bottle of MTG in the closet. Can't wait to dive in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I'd like to join





joib said:


> Yes Please! Thanks flowinlocks,good looking out. I have a new bottle of MTG in the closet. Can't wait to dive in.






Great!!! I'll add both of you to the challenge!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 6, 2010)

here are my starting pics. sorry that they're kinda crappy


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 7, 2010)

i just dyed my hair 3 days ago so i am going to start over and see how fast my hair grows via color difference.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> here are my starting pics. sorry that they're kinda crappy




Wow, you have lot of ng!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2010)

lovleylocks said:


> i just dyed my hair 3 days ago so i am going to start over and see how fast my hair grows via color difference.





Good idea.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2010)

^^^^^ oh that SO made my morning! I was getting a little discouraged. A fellow member told me that it wasn't that great for 8 weeks worth of growth.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^^ oh that SO made my morning! I was getting a little discouraged.* A fellow member told me that it wasn't that great for 8 weeks worth of growth*.




Whaaat? Yeah right! She was obviously trippin. Looks like way more growth than I've ever had at 8 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Whaaat? Yeah right! She was obviously trippin. Looks like way more growth than I've ever had at 8 weeks.


 

Yeah not exactly what a new transitioner likes to hear, but I've just chugged along and found my way to the awesomeness that is "2010 Sulfur Challenge" . I'll be ordering Bee Mine Sulfur Growth Serum today. I can't wait to see the progress by Sept. for our check in day!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Whaaat? Yeah right! She was obviously trippin. Looks like way more growth than I've ever had at 8 weeks.






Thank you!! It look like more than 8 weeks worth to me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2010)

what kind of results have you guys gotten with the sulfur mixes and serums you've used?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> what kind of results have you guys gotten with the sulfur mixes and serums you've used?






I've gotten good results. I'm trying to be consistent with the Bee Mine alone so I can track my growth from it. The MTG has grew my hair the fastest so far... I feel like my homemade mix is helping with thickness.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I've gotten good results. I'm trying to be consistent with the Bee Mine alone so I can track my growth from it. The MTG has grew my hair the fastest so far... I feel like my homemade mix is helping with thickness.


 

I'm too chicken to make my own mix so I'll stick with BM for now. I have faith that I'll get some really good results. I may start braiding my hair to wear under my wigs and with my buns and apply the serum to my scalp 3 days a week. I heard a little goes a long way so I'll be using my fingers to apply lol


----------



## joib (Jul 7, 2010)

I was up late last night using MTG and after awhile it started to smell good. How often are you ladies applying your mixtures per week?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2010)

Just ordered my BM Growth Serum!!


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 7, 2010)

I have quitely stalking this thread for a couple of weeks now.  I have been using a sulfur mix everyday.  Is that too much?


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 7, 2010)

i use sulfur everday and my scalp is lovin it!


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

hey ladies!

i did it! i'm back on my M-T-G!!!

y'all know i could not wait, plus it has been 7 days post perm already, so i got out my dropper, dipped and applied it in sections.

then i massaged it in for about 16 minutes! THE TINGLE WAS AMAZING!
whew, i really missed that lovely tingle feeling!!!

oh, and Ms. blue, i use the sulfur (M-T-G) everyday too, so i don't think it's bad at all.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 8, 2010)

I use my sulfur mix ever night and my scalp is loving it too!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 8, 2010)

i swear my hair has grown sice i BC'd. i love beemine!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 8, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting my BM serum....its killing me!!!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 8, 2010)

applying  mine tonight...


----------



## 4evershika (Jul 8, 2010)

I just started using my own homemade sulfur/MN mix tonight, I hope to see some good results!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 8, 2010)

I used the Sulphur Mix every other day right now. I am not going to wash my hair this weekend as of now, not truly in the mood. SOooooo, I guess that is it


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 8, 2010)

Applied BT to my scalp tonight.  I just got my braids done 2.5 weeks ago and now they are already starting to look a little frizzy. I wonder what they'll look like by the end of the month, hopefully like wilderbeasts


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Applied my Bee Mine tonight. Tomorrow I'll spritz my scalp with the liquid MSM.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladies if you haven't already done so, please post your starting pics. and reggie. Next update is Sept. 30th


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ladies if you haven't already done so, please post your starting pics. and reggie. Next update is Sept. 30th


 

I took this about a week or so ago. 



Sundays is wash day. Although I don't always wash. Sometimes I use diluted poo to cleanse my scalp only. Sometimes I poo all of my hair. Sometimes I simply co-wash with my Nutrine Garlic cond. Then I DC for at least an hour under my steamer. I rotate with Alter Ego Garlic DC, a protein DC my stylist mixed up for me and Skala G3. Afterwards I use either my Alter Ego leave-in or the Skala G3 or AV leave-in. 

On Wednesdays, I co-wash with the Nutrine or one of my Skala Conds & then I DC under the steamer again. Wednesdays is usally my Skala DC day - either AV or G3. Same thing as above. After I rinse the DC, I use a leave-in. 

During the week I'm bunning or my hair is in Celie plaits like it is now. I moisturize daily w/S-Curl no drip. Either I'm going to forego transitioning & touch my curl up in September or I'm going to stay strong & continue transitioning & get a BKT.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow Nakia! Your hair is growing, growing, growing!  I'm going to see if I can get these new pics off of my phone so that I can post where I'm starting from!


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 9, 2010)

I mentioned earlier that I stopped using my sulfur mix because of the oily mess and the smell (for the summer at least). I tried to add the sulfur back but I realized I'm actually kinda repulsed by that smell even though it's a very faint smell. I can't explain it. 

But I'm continuing with my oral sulfur (MSM). I started taking the powder instead this week and went from 1000mgs to 1800mgs. So I hope for no adverse reactions. 

As far as my mix, the first few weeks I used plain MN off and on. One tube lasted longer than I thought it would and I think I was getting good growth but the NG was definitely drier without the oils. But this week I mixed MN with just a little bit of castor oil and a few drops of peppermint oil. I love the tingle and it's a good creamy consistency so I feel better with that.

Happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## grow (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm actually going to try to keep the M-T-G on all month, (even though i cowash daily), in order to get the full results.

so at night, i will do my whole head, then co wash in the morning and only apply it in the difficult areas (nape, edges), to then do the whole head again at night. 

my summer reggie is going to be constant co washing and wet baggy bunning!
(i might wrap and/or rollerset once or twice though...)


----------



## witharussian (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, count me in.....
PS. Please post something to. So ill know this got through... I'm new here n I'm having some issues wit the site...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 9, 2010)

berthrane said:


> Yep, count me in.....
> PS. Please post something to. So ill know this got through... I'm new here n I'm having some issues wit the site...




 Welcome to the forum!! You're in, I'm adding you to the list!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 9, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I took this about a week or so ago.
> 
> View attachment 72560
> 
> ...







Awesome progress so far. I can't wait till I reach BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 9, 2010)

still no shipment confirmation for my BM


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> still no shipment confirmation for my BM


 
i feel for you! 
that happened to me, too!
then i contacted the lady, but she couldn't even find my payment receipt!
i don't think they keep accurate records.....every other place from the internet that gets my money has instant access to the recipt of payment.
please stay on top of the matter.
write her every day if necessary, but make her tell you where your order is! (i imagine, she's already got your money for it, too....)


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 10, 2010)

Been using MSM internally and externally (emu/MSM cream).  I'm enjoying a pretty good summer growth spurt.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2010)

grow said:


> i feel for you!
> that happened to me, too!
> then i contacted the lady, but she couldn't even find my payment receipt!
> i don't think they keep accurate records.....every other place from the internet that gets my money has instant access to the recipt of payment.
> ...


 

I checked my order info and it says that the payment was processed on Thursday so maybe I'll get a shipment notification on Monday. If not, I shall begin to email like a mad man.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

NikkiQ--When I ordered from Beemine her shipping was quick and her customer service was on point. I say just contact her.  When did you order?

I applied my Claudie's 4x/wk.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^^ ordered this past Wednesday and payment was processed on Thursday


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nikki, Nikki, Nikki....you are in a hurry up & wait mode right ??? Those are hand made products. Maybe you will get it by early next week but as I said before she does ship faster than the other hand made vendors. I believe I got my stuff in a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 10, 2010)

Checking in... About to apply Bee Mine and liquid MSM.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Nikki, Nikki, Nikki....you are in a hurry up & wait mode right ??? Those are hand made products. Maybe you will get it by early next week but as I said before she does ship faster than the other hand made vendors. I believe I got my stuff in a week.


 

Well I'm not expecting to get it really quickly lol. I saw a few threads where the ladies said they received their shipping info within 2 days or so. Oh well.


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I checked my order info and it says that the payment was processed on Thursday so maybe I'll get a shipment notification on Monday. If not, I shall begin to email like a mad man.


 


Shay72 said:


> NikkiQ--When I ordered from Beemine her shipping was quick and her customer service was on point. I say just contact her. When did you order?
> 
> I applied my Claudie's 4x/wk.


 
i had understood it was the BT not BM, and i appologize if it caused any confusion. it's the boundless tresses that is very lax. i've not heard this of beemine. nonetheless, i'm glad you are staying on it and hope you get it soon!

thank goodness my M-T-G comes from nearby london, so it arrives quickly and the company is trustworthy.
i did my cowash this morning, but will put the M-T-G on again tonight with a nice scalp massage.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2010)

grow said:


> i had understood it was the BT not BM, and i appologize if it caused any confusion. it's the boundless tresses that is very lax. i've not heard this of beemine. nonetheless, i'm glad you are staying on it and hope you get it soon!
> 
> thank goodness my M-T-G comes from nearby london, so it arrives quickly and the company is trustworthy.
> i did my cowash this morning, but will put the M-T-G on again tonight with a nice scalp massage.


 

Grow, I LOVE your hair! How often do you apply?


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Grow, I LOVE your hair! How often do you apply?


 
Thank you, NikkiQ! 
that's a super sweet thing to say!
i've been applying M-T-G at night, every night, then i cowash it out in the morning.
however, i massage it in very well for 15-20 minutes after application, otherwise, it had been leaving alot of buildup on my scalp.
after the massage, it feels great, it makes your scalp tingle!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 10, 2010)

So I stopped taking my MSM again. I have some type of infection and I've been dizzy and lightheaded. Don't know if it's the toxins that are being released thanks to the MSM or if it comes from somewhere else. But the doctor recommended I stop taking it. I also haven't used my oil mix in about a week. I've been a bad bad girl! I hope to start back next week!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I stopped taking my MSM again. I have some type of infection and I've been dizzy and lightheaded. Don't know if it's the toxins that are being released thanks to the MSM or if it comes from somewhere else. But the doctor recommended I stop taking it. I also haven't used my oil mix in about a week. I've been a bad bad girl! I hope to start back next week!


 

Oh my! Are you feeling okay now??? I say worry about getting better before trying to jump back in the challenge. We'll let you slide this time for being a bad bad girl lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 10, 2010)

Nope I still feel the same...actually the computer and tv makes it worse but I can't stay away lol....but he says it should go away by  Monday and if not, I have to go see an ENT doc. Hoping it goes away!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 10, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I stopped taking my MSM again. I have some type of infection and I've been dizzy and lightheaded. Don't know if it's the toxins that are being released thanks to the MSM or if it comes from somewhere else. But the doctor recommended I stop taking it. I also haven't used my oil mix in about a week. I've been a bad bad girl! I hope to start back next week!





Sorry to hear about this. I know I had a bout of being lightheaded,almost like I was going to faint when I was on the the MSM. Come to find out it was a combo of the detoxification and being dehydrated.  I took it for about a year but I only experienced this once and just by coincidence it was in the dead of summer. I wasn't drinking nearly enough water while I was taking it. I upped my water intake and never had another problem. I eventually stopped taking it because of the weight gain. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I stopped taking my MSM again. I have some type of infection and I've been dizzy and lightheaded. Don't know if it's the toxins that are being released thanks to the MSM or if it comes from somewhere else. But the doctor recommended I stop taking it. I also haven't used my oil mix in about a week. I've been a bad bad girl! I hope to start back next week!


 
 It maybe just your body reaction to MSM you maybe getting enough in your diet and  it not always toxins. Hope you feel better.


----------



## grow (Jul 11, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I stopped taking my MSM again. I have some type of infection and I've been dizzy and lightheaded. Don't know if it's the toxins that are being released thanks to the MSM or if it comes from somewhere else. But the doctor recommended I stop taking it. I also haven't used my oil mix in about a week. I've been a bad bad girl! I hope to start back next week!


 
so sad to hear of that, LaFemmeNaturelle!
i had something similar happen with the MSM and simply stopped it. 
there are so many ways of getting sulfur for our hair, so please do not risk your health for it, just utilize a different way.
by all means, please follow your doctor's advice.
and if you ever decide you might like to start taking it again because you feel better, please remember to consult your doctor first.
this is something you really need your doctor's approval of before taking.
i wish you well and a swift recovery!


----------



## joib (Jul 11, 2010)

Co-washed my hair and getting ready to apply my MTG.


----------



## joib (Jul 11, 2010)

This is my starting pic with a 2.5" trim and 1" new growth.


----------



## grow (Jul 12, 2010)

just checking in:

applied my M-T-G last night, then massaged for 20 minutes.


oooooooh, the tingle!

just love it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 12, 2010)

Checking in... Applied Bee Mine


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 12, 2010)

i have been using bm everyday now for weeks and im lovin it! ive gotten growth within the last two weeks.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ran out of my sulfur mix and was too tired to mix some up so, I reached under my counter and pulled out my old bottle of mtg, thinking I could use that last night and I can make up a batch of sulfur mix this morning. Boy did my husband complain! Wow! I stopped using mtg early on because of the smell so, he hasn't had to put up with that since January. But when I woke up this morning to his complaining, he said, "if you put that stuff in your hair again, warn me and I'll gladly sleep on the sofa". erplexed Is it that serious? Told him if he didn't back up off me first thing in the morning, I'll surely start back on mtg just to have his buns on the sofa. I wouldn't mind the extra space.  Anyhoo, I made a fresh batch of my mix to use tonight.


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 12, 2010)

hi everyone, so have you guys noticed faster hair growth from using all this sulfur/msm? If not, then, what have you noticed?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 12, 2010)

I have to be honest i haven't used it since coming from the Beauty Salon,  I don't want to mess up my hair. I don't even know if they charged me extra for the oily residue and extra shampooing. I inquired with you ladies with no response on how much extra steaming cost because my bill seemed a little inflated, anywho. I've never used the steamer in the salon, until last week  go figure they probably added mad scrub tax to it.

I haven't wanted to oil up until next week that way I can pre shampoo before leaving my house. That way when they shampoo it won't be so oily.


----------



## Minnie (Jul 12, 2010)

It is too late to join?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Applied Claudie's tonight. I'm starting to wonder if going back to sulfur this soon was a good idea.  My scalp has been itching and my hair feels dry.  It might help if I stuck to my regular moisture routine too .  I will get back to my routine and hopefully that will remedy the situation.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 12, 2010)

applied tonight after not applying for a whole week


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 12, 2010)

Got my shipment notification for my Bee Mine today!!!!!


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Got my shipment notification for my Bee Mine today!!!!!


 

I'm so glad it's officially on its way to you, NikkiQ!

for my check in, guess what ladies?!

Flow, please don't be mad at me (not trying to hijack hun, just stating what i did...).....

last night i got ready for my M-T-G then this lil' voice started telling me "remember what a spurt you got using cayenne pepper oil"?

well, i mixed some in with my M-T-G and ladies, not only did my scalp tingle...it was on FIYA! 
(a good fiya, not a burning sensation.)

that stuff got to tingling so much that it almost felt like i had started my massage before i actually did!

then, when i went to baggy bonnet for the night, as soon as that thermal cap got on my head, i felt the heat as if i had put on a heating cap!

ladies, i have found my new nightly M-T-G routine!

it's almost a pity to cowash all that out this morning...but tonight....i get to do it all over again!

p.s. Flow, i know we love our emu and Ayurvedic oils...have you ever tried mixing those with the M-T-G, or has anyone out there done that?
 yep, i'm thinking, that might be next on my list.....!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 13, 2010)

Minnie said:


> It is too late to join?


 



Not at all, I'll add you to the list. Welcome!!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 13, 2010)

grow said:


> I'm so glad it's officially on its way to you, NikkiQ!
> 
> for my check in, guess what ladies?!
> 
> ...








Why would I be mad?? That's what this challenge if for. Sharing ideas and success stories. 


And no I don't mix anything with my MTG, but I still use my Ayurvedic oils on a daily. They are both on my scalp at the same time, so I guess it's the same thing.

I do have sublimed sulfur mixed with some os my Ayurvedics oils also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 13, 2010)

linda86111 said:


> hi everyone, so have you guys noticed faster hair growth from using all this sulfur/msm? If not, then, what have you noticed?


 



I have noticed an increase in thickness and length with the topical sulfur. I gained back the inches that I cut off pretty fast. Not to mention my nails are growing crazy from massaging it in my scalp on a daily. 


From the MSM I noticed increased thickness, lol in my hair and my waist..
Longer stronger nails, BEAUTIFUL SKIN, and my arthritic hip pain disappeared.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ran out of my sulfur mix and was too tired to mix some up so, I reached under my counter and pulled out my old bottle of mtg, thinking I could use that last night and I can make up a batch of sulfur mix this morning. Boy did my husband complain! Wow! I stopped using mtg early on because of the smell so, he hasn't had to put up with that since January. But when I woke up this morning to his complaining, he said, "if you put that stuff in your hair again, warn me and I'll gladly sleep on the sofa". erplexed Is it that serious? Told him if he didn't back up off me first thing in the morning, I'll surely start back on mtg just to have his buns on the sofa. I wouldn't mind the extra space.  Anyhoo, I made a fresh batch of my mix to use tonight.


 


Lol, girl you know family can't handle all the stuff we go through for our hair.

Everytime I use MTG my dd says "did you use that burnt tire stuff again?"


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 13, 2010)

applied this morning


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2010)

Use my beemine yesterday.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just finished applying and massaging in my Claudie's.


----------



## swimfan09 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am currently starting to take MSM internally, but had a question about applying sulfur products to hair  - so if your hair is relaxed, you should STOP applying sulfur a week before you touch up?  Why is that?


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jul 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, girl you know family can't handle all the stuff we go through for our hair.
> 
> Everytime I use MTG my dd says "did you use that burnt tire stuff again?"


 

That's funny because my DH will say, "did you use that mechanic shop stuff again?" Then he laughs, of course. I just look at him crazy and keep moving.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jul 14, 2010)

swimfan09 said:


> I am currently starting to take MSM internally, but had a question about applying sulfur products to hair - so if your hair is relaxed, you should STOP applying sulfur a week before you touch up? Why is that?


 
It really burns! I usually never burn, but I didn't know to stop this before a relaxer about a year ago and my had a major scalp burn in the back. I was using MTG then. I mainly use my MTG mix now.


----------



## grow (Jul 15, 2010)

swimfan09 said:


> I am currently starting to take MSM internally, but had a question about applying sulfur products to hair - so if your hair is relaxed, you should STOP applying sulfur a week before you touch up? Why is that?


 
just like Sweetandlow said, it can burn if you use it before perming, so i stop using it 7-10 before perming.

but i also don't start using it again until 7-10 days after perming, but that's a suggestion i read that i found works for me.


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 15, 2010)

First pic june of 2009
second pic june of 2010



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=5946&pictureid=37592

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=5946&pictureid=37598


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

sparklebh said:


> First pic june of 2009
> second pic june of 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 
Excellent progress!  Your hair looks good in both pics, btw.  Go girl!


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks flowinlocks!


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 15, 2010)

Bonojur Ladies!

I would like to join this challenge...how I missed it...i dunno. I was officially recruited by NJoy!

I remember trying msm powder two years ago mixed in with some OJ to combat the bitterness. I don't know how much of my growth spurt that summer was attributed to MSM (wasn't consistent) but I did have one..making it to about 2 inches from APL from SL in the months of March to July 08. 

I have also used MTG before and I still use it from time to time but I have to make sure to use a good moisturizer with it...again I am not consistent with it...are you guys sensing a theme here? LOL

So I will try the MSM or MTG again. I do like Sulfur 8 and have good response with that as I've used it in some concoctions. Do you guys think i should just get powdered sulphur and make a mix with carrier and EO oils instead of the MSM? I remember on another board some people experienced pimples.

Well I'm looking forward to joining the hair ranks of some of you ladies soon as I am in the APL 10 and WL 12 challenge.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> Bonojur Ladies!
> 
> I would like to join this challenge...how I missed it...i dunno. I was officially recruited by NJoy!
> 
> ...


 
Hey there, lady! Welcome to the challenge. Hopefully, being a part will keep you a bit more consistent (ahem). I started my hj in Jan using mtg but found it to be a bit too, um...stinky. So I started mixing up my own concoctions using sublimed sulfur. That's been working well for me. I also take msm internally as well. I think the trick to dealing with msm breakouts is drinking a ton of water. oh, and drinking more water helps with hair growth as well so, it's a two-fer. 

So, whatever you decided to do, we're here to support you. I definitely think you'll get good growth...if you hang in there.  lol.

Again, welcome!


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 15, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Excellent progress!  Your hair looks good in both pics, btw.  Go girl!



@NJoy, thanks girl that makes me feel good. I have never had hair this long in my life and I hope to get to APL by June of 2011. I have got some good help from flowinlocks and thank her as well. I will not post pics until 9-30-2010. Im 8 wks post and tryin not to texlax until Sept but if breakage start than I will texlax, come to far to see my hair go down the sink.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

I GOT MY SERUM TODAY!!!!


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 15, 2010)

i guess I can use these as my starting pics. All were taken on June 16th of 2010 except for the bun pic was taken a few days later.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 16, 2010)

i dont think the sulfur is working to well anymore


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 16, 2010)

your bun is pretty juju belle...Thats not a donut bun is it?


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 16, 2010)

^ thnx! It is actually...well i made my own round out of an old scrunchie wrapped in a strip of wave cap cloth around it in black to protect my hair. I then pull my hair through and wrap my hair around it like doin a regular bun. I can do this bun without it, but it helps make the base look thicker.

I originally had this donut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but it became to small so I made a larger one. I used to determine my growth by how much hair is left out after wrapping it around...hehe.

hmm...got my thinkin of soin a tutorial...lol.


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 16, 2010)

this is my home made one.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 16, 2010)

you shud! checking in forcing to apply tonight/maybe tom morning


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey ladies, I would love to join this challenge if I can. I wish i knew about this sooner.

I have MTG and I am currently taking 4000mcg of MSM. Ive been doing this for about 1 weeks now maybe a week and a half. I am already 16 weeks post relaxer (woe is me!) taming this NG ain't no joke but its going better than I expected it to 

Hopefully with support I can start using MTG and MSM consistently all the way until dec and make some real progress! 

I've even concocted my very own moisturizer  to combat the dryness of MTG and it works like a charm.
-Aloe Vera juice
-Hawaiian silky 14 in 1

ETA:
I'm co-washing daily, to every other day.

Here are my starting pics





 Sadly, I think Im stretching my hair very taut in these pics so when the perm comes around i'll prob still be short of APL. I hope its just shrinkage playing tricks on my eyes. Hopefully in aug when I get a perm I will be APL, maybe even full APL. I know, I know, wishful thinking but a girl can dream right?


----------



## grow (Jul 17, 2010)

Manda said:


> Here are my starting pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hi Manda! yes, our hair starts playing tricks on our eyes 8or maybe it's vice versa), but all i know is when i've been 16 wks post, my hair actually looked "shorter" than it had been before i started stretching!
you're gonna be in for a nice surprise when you perm and see how far your hair has shot down your back!


----------



## GlamaDiva (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi ladies,  I know it's late but want to join this challenge!  I've been using a sulfur base mix since I've consciously decided to transition to natural hair ( May 2010) but want to really get into it by adding MSM taken orally as well as Biotin and a multi vitamin.  I've started my oral MSM today and have been doing the Biotin since last Saturday( I think I may unofficially join the vitamin challenge as well lol).  I've been in braids since mid June so I'd like to use my last picture taken of my hair prior to installing braids as my starting pic.  I hope this is okay and look forward to updating with you all!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2010)

Manda said:


> Hey ladies, I would love to join this challenge if I can. I wish i knew about this sooner.
> 
> I have MTG and I am currently taking 4000mcg of MSM. Ive been doing this for about 1 weeks now maybe a week and a half. I am already 16 weeks post relaxer (woe is me!) taming this NG ain't no joke but its going better than I expected it to
> 
> ...





jujubelle said:


> Bonojur Ladies!
> 
> I would like to join this challenge...how I missed it...i dunno. I was officially recruited by NJoy!
> 
> ...







GlamaDiva said:


> Hi ladies,  I know it's late but want to join this challenge!  I've been using a sulfur base mix since I've consciously decided to transition to natural hair ( May 2010) but want to really get into it by adding MSM taken orally as well as Biotin and a multi vitamin.  I've started my oral MSM today and have been doing the Biotin since last Saturday( I think I may unofficially join the vitamin challenge as well lol).  I've been in braids since mid June so I'd like to use my last picture taken of my hair prior to installing braids as my starting pic.  I hope this is okay and look forward to updating with you all!









So sorry ladies, I've been on a mini hiatus... I have a project that's working me overtime and then some.   I'm adding you to the list now. Welcome to the challenge!!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> i dont think the sulfur is working to well anymore





lovely_locks said:


> i have been using bm everyday now for weeks and im lovin it! ive gotten growth within the last two weeks.




It's only been a week between these posts. What happened?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ladies I have been meaning to share my experience with relaxing since using the sulfur on my scalp. I stopped using it a week before my relaxer and still had an adverse reaction. The problem was I cowashed it out instead of using shampoo. My relaxer burned much faster and I also had areas that were under processed. My relaxer never burns till it's almost time to rinse and sometimes not even then. I did my research, *thought* I took the necessary precautions, I even read where a member on BHM lost a patch of hair from not washing the sulfur out first. The others complained of burning and under processing. *I knew all of this* and still half stepped, trying to be lazy. I basically was underestimating how damaging the effects of sulfur and lye could be when mixed. Thank God I didn't have any breakage. Just burning and a little shedding that Motions CPR quickly got under control. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't at least cowashed.
> 
> For all the newbies to sulfur on the scalp that relax, make sure you wash it *COMPLETELY* out of your hair at least week before your touch up. And wait at least a week after before you start back using it.
> 
> ...





swimfan09 said:


> I am currently starting to take MSM internally, but had a question about applying sulfur products to hair  - so if your hair is relaxed, you should STOP applying sulfur a week before you touch up?  Why is that?





This is what happened to me..... Please be careful.


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Manda! yes, our hair starts playing tricks on our eyes 8or maybe it's vice versa), but all i know is when i've been 16 wks post, my hair actually looked "shorter" than it had been before i started stretching!
> you're gonna be in for a nice surprise when you perm and see how far your hair has shot down your back!



Hey grow! thanks for those words i sure hope when i get my perm its touching my back, i'm not sure if its my eyes or my hair or both playin' tricks but either way they need to stop playin' with me! 
But I got a good month to do some serious growth with my MSM and MTG Reggie and im looking forward to it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm back on the MSM and my oil mix. The dizziness has gone away for the most part. After I saw the doctor, I went to a neurologist for new migraine prescription and decided to tell her  about my dizziness and lightheadedness just in case the primary care physician.....was wrong...so anywho, she said it was very likely that the dizziness is a new symptom of my migraines combined with the heat. She gave me a new prescription that I've been taking everyday and everything seems fine. Or it could be that my ear imbalance has gone away as the doc said it would...but the neurologist said migraines can cause ear imbalances as well...so guess what? No migraines either since being on the new meds! 

Neither one of them knew much about MSM, as I didn't expect them to. I would probably have to see a Naturopathic doctor for that. But anywho, just wanted to say I'm back and everything's good.....although I swear my hair is growing slower than ever right now!

Oh well

I also took one of you ladies advice (sorry I forgot your name) about my body having enough sulfur. I looked up sulfur rich foods and I noticed I do eat alot of them (especially eggs which I eat almost everyday). So I'm only gonna take the MSM on days that I don't eat much or any of those foods.

How's everyone's growth coming along?


ETA: Flowinlocks, you never added me


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm back on the MSM and my oil mix. The dizziness has gone away for the most part. After I saw the doctor, I went to a neurologist for new migraine prescription and decided to tell her  about my dizziness and lightheadedness just in case the primary care physician.....was wrong...so anywho, she said it was very likely that the dizziness is a new symptom of my migraines combined with the heat. She gave me a new prescription that I've been taking everyday and everything seems fine. Or it could be that my ear imbalance has gone away as the doc said it would...but the neurologist said migraines can cause ear imbalances as well...so guess what? No migraines either since being on the new meds!
> 
> Neither one of them knew much about MSM, as I didn't expect them to. I would probably have to see a Naturopathic doctor for that. But anywho, just wanted to say I'm back and everything's good.....although I swear my hair is growing slower than ever right now!
> 
> Oh well





I'm glad to hear everything worked out. Try not to think too much about about how fast your hair is growing, as long as it's growing.  I find when i sorta forget about it and just let it do it's thing. I'm always surprised at how far it's come along. Progress pic. help A LOT with this, otherwise I would think my hair was standing still as well sometimes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ETA: Flowinlocks, you never added me



 I'm sooooo sorry, adding you now. Welcome!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 17, 2010)

I think I'm slow because....I KNOW my hair is growing from looking at progress pics. Like I can tell I have gained inches because I'm back at mbl from my cut BUT I'm so worried about my new growth. It just looks like so much less than the average transitioner and I feel like I'm gonna have to transition forEVER just to get a decent length! Maybe I'm just trippin and feeling emotional because it's that time lol Let me go wash my hair!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 17, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> It's only been a week between these posts. What happened?


 i think my hair is breaking.........


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2010)

im officially apart of the challenge


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am still using MTG and Mt , and taking my MSM daily


----------



## Ltown (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to all the newbie!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I would love to join this challenge! I have recently added sulfur8 to my mn/oil mix. Is this going to work? Anyone else do this? My starting pic is my siggy.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2010)

I applied Claudie's 5x last week. I did a 5 minute scalp massage each time.


----------



## GlamaDiva (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi ladies...checking in...just took my MSM pills for the day.  Will be apply sulfur mix as soon as my flexirod style dries  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Manda (Jul 19, 2010)

took my msm and massaged my scalp with mtg


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2010)

Applied my BM serum last night and MAN...its AWESOME! I can still feel it this morning


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm back using my Sulfur after taking a break from the smell and oiliness. I applied it after I washed and didn't smell a thing. Yay!! Then I went to flat-iron my bang and WHOA BABY!! there was that horrible smell. So I know now that the smell that turns my stomach comes after you apply heat. So no more heat and sulfur.  

Oh yeah, I don't use as many oils with it so it's not so messy either. It's mainly MN and a teeny bit of castor oil and peppermint oil.

HHG!!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have to be honest i haven't used it since coming from the Beauty Salon,  I don't want to mess up my hair. I don't even know if they charged me extra for the oily residue and extra shampooing. *I inquired with you ladies with no response on how much extra steaming cost *because my bill seemed a little inflated, anywho. I've never used the steamer in the salon, until last week  go figure they probably added mad scrub tax to it.
> 
> I haven't wanted to oil up until next week that way I can pre shampoo before leaving my house. That way when they shampoo it won't be so oily.



I asked one time at a white salon how much they charged for steaming and was told $35.  I was like WHAT!!!  The only reason I asked was because in a steam thread someone mentioned it was expensive at salons.  I'm glad I already own one b/c that is just too high.

Oh I'm using a surphur mixture 2 to 3 times a week and wearing a wet bun b/c it's so HOT out.


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm counting the days until i finish my M-T-G streak, even though that messy, stinky stuff works like a charm!

i promised myself i would do 1 solid month of keeping it on my head every single day and i've done it for the last 13 days straight, so i've only got 17 more days to go....it takes heavy motivation at night when i'm tired, though. (i wash it out every morning/afternoon before i go out.)

then my second month, i'm going to add Mustard Oil (which is rich in sulfur) to my MT mix and take MSM.

then, i'll take a break from it all for a couple of weeks before perming mid september and hopefully have some good news for our update time!

that's the game plan ladies....btw, is this heat getting to anybody else, or is it just me feeling lazier than usual?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

its Bee Mine Day!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 20, 2010)

I should be receiving my order of henna and indigo any day now. Just wondering, is it necessary to be sulfur-free for a period before henna? erplexed


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm counting the days until i finish my M-T-G streak, even though that messy, stinky stuff works like a charm!
> 
> i promised myself i would do 1 solid month of keeping it on my head every single day and i've done it for the last 13 days straight, so i've only got 17 more days to go....it takes heavy motivation at night when i'm tired, though. (i wash it out every morning/afternoon before i go out.)
> 
> ...




Yep, but I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to be lazy.. Lol, I want to be!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would love to join this challenge! I have recently added sulfur8 to my mn/oil mix. Is this going to work? Anyone else do this? My starting pic is my siggy.





I'm adding you to the list, welcome to the challenge!!!



lovely_locks said:


> i think my hair is breaking.........




I'm so sorry to hear that, are u upping your moisture while on the sulfur? Have you tried a protein treatment, followed up with moisture to stop the breakage?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

Cowashed today and waiting on it to air dry before I apply BM again. I just love that stuff!!!


----------



## Manda (Jul 21, 2010)

Me and the boo had movie night yesterday.. so i skipped out on the mtg because I like cuddle time and he despises the burned tire bacon smell of mtg; but i did rub some MT on the scalp moisturized and seal and still took my msm.

Today I co-washed and applied my MTG and took my msm and of course moisturized and sealed


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 21, 2010)

I applied my mix last night and oh boy, my scalp still feels like something special is going on up in there this morning. It still feels kinda warm and tingly like I can actually feel the blood flowing and me likey.  

This time I added a little of my forgotten about Nioxin scalp treatment to my Sulfur/MN mix so that might be it. 

HHG!!


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies! I def want to get in on this challenge. I have been using MTG mixed with peppermint EO for about a week now, and I am hoping that I get great results from it. I am currently APL and hope to be BSL by the end of this year. I am also in the Best BAGGY CHALLENGE Ever 2010! Cycle two (July-Dec). So between walkin around with my head all bagged up and smelling like mentholated motor oil Imma really need all my efforts to be manifested with gorgeous hair!!! LOL I wish everybody the best of luck!!!


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry to hijack the thread, but m a silent challenge partecipant and i bought some medicated sulfur 8 (light version, small jar) yesterday and mixed it with like 30 to 40 drops of peppermint oil, put it on my scalp and ... O_O ... It felt amaziiiiiiiiiiingggg, all minty feely (if thats possible lol) and tingly! M addicted lol


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 21, 2010)

linda86111 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread, but m a silent challenge partecipant and i bought some medicated sulfur 8 (light version, small jar) yesterday and mixed it with like 30 to 40 drops of peppermint oil, put it on my scalp and ... O_O ... It felt amaziiiiiiiiiiingggg, all minty feely (if thats possible lol) and tingly! M addicted lol




YEESSS! Doesn't the peppermint oil feel great. Remember those baby dolls where u would turn the arm and her ponytail would instantly grow out of her scalp? I swear that be me when I mix sulfur & peppermint oil, and massage it in LOL its tingle-licious


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 21, 2010)

@make_me_over
lol yep! Tingle-icious it is! 


Offfffffff to do it now! (n yeah m gonna up my co wash/wash so my scalp won't clog =)  )


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

SO I think this msm has changed my period. I remember there was a thread about it a couple of years ago where it changed alot of other ladies. I was over a week late. Had me worried for a bit.....but not worried enough to stop taking it. Just as long as it comes lol


----------



## 4bslbound (Jul 21, 2010)

HI Ladies, Im not officially in this challenge but I have been using MTG on my scalp to 4 times a week since March.

I mixed it with MT and peppermint oil. It wasnt until I went to my MTG only mix that I realized the bacon smell was gone. It does have a distinct smell, still but I actually like it aaannnndd it's not too strong


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

So I have a hair short of 3" worth of NG and I'm pushing 13 weeks. Is that normal????


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So I have a hair short of 3" worth of NG and I'm pushing 13 weeks. Is that normal????




 No that's amazing growth! The normal growth rate is 1/2 inch a month. Looks like you got double that. Congrats!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> SO I think this msm has changed my period. I remember there was a thread about it a couple of years ago where it changed alot of other ladies. I was over a week late. Had me worried for a bit.....but not worried enough to stop taking it. Just as long as it comes lol




If I remember correctly I think it altered my normal cycle a bit.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies! I def want to get in on this challenge. I have been using MTG mixed with peppermint EO for about a week now, and I am hoping that I get great results from it. I am currently APL and hope to be BSL by the end of this year. I am also in the Best BAGGY CHALLENGE Ever 2010! Cycle two (July-Dec). So between walkin around with my head all bagged up and smelling like mentholated motor oil Imma really need all my efforts to be manifested with gorgeous hair!!! LOL I wish everybody the best of luck!!!




Adding you to the list, welcome!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2010)

Newbies don't forget to post your starting pics. Next update will be Sept. 30th!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> No that's amazing growth! The normal growth rate is 1/2 inch a month. Looks like you got double that. Congrats!!!


 

Yay!!!!!! Okay that makes me SO happy! Hopefully I'll be able to reach SL by the end of the year....APL if I'm REALLY lucky, but I'm not holding my breath lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!!!!! Okay that makes me SO happy! Hopefully I'll be able to reach SL by the end of the year....APL if I'm REALLY lucky, but I'm not holding my breath lol




If you keep up at that pace no telling where you will be.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^from your keyboard to God's eyes!


----------



## LAURENCE (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Guys!
Sorry for the delayed response.  My Hair is doing okay, I think it could be better if I were not so exhausted.  I could then have time to do better up keep.  Especially since my hair is so dry.....I've never had dry hair in the summer.  I think it may be that BKT I had last fall...it's sucking the life out of my hair.
Anyways here are my updates.  I didn't straighten...just stretched because my hair is too dry too handle heat at this time.
I see no progress.  I've been at this length for two yrs now.

Flowinlocks, Please add me for the next phase...I haven't given up yet. Your ends are looking good btw.

NJoy are you still putting a plastic cap on your hair overnight with the sulfur oil?  You got some super fast growth!
I think doing that two years ago made my hair grow 1inch in one month.  I have not done it during this past challenge because my hair gets really wet from sweat...but I may have to deal with it and do it come Fall or cooler weather.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

Just did a length check and I'm quite pleased. You can see a little growth compared to the pic I took 3 weeks ago. Gonna use my sulfur tonight and ponytail it for tomorrow's bun and get a sew-in installed. Can't wait to use my BM on my braids!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just finished oiling my scalp with BT for the night


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> Hi Guys!
> Sorry for the delayed response.  My Hair is doing okay, I think it could be better if I were not so exhausted.  I could then have time to do better up keep.  Especially since my hair is so dry.....I've never had dry hair in the summer.  I think it may be that BKT I had last fall...it's sucking the life out of my hair.
> Anyways here are my updates.  I didn't straighten...just stretched because my hair is too dry too handle heat at this time.
> I see no progress.  I've been at this length for two yrs now.
> ...






You already in.. Now don't slack this time.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 23, 2010)

Getting ready to apply my Mn/sulfur8/oil mix before going to bed.... I am hoping and praying for some major growth so that I can reach BSL soon.


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

well ladies, i'm reconsidering the length of my M-T-G thingy.

i'd previously said just 1 month, but now that i'm seeing the difference that it's making, i'm thinking...hmmmmm. maybe i should try to stick it out for 6 weeks.


----------



## Manda (Jul 23, 2010)

grow said:


> well ladies, i'm reconsidering the length of my M-T-G thingy.
> 
> i'd previously said just 1 month, but now that i'm seeing the difference that it's making, i'm thinking...hmmmmm. maybe i should try to stick it out for 6 weeks.



Go hard or go home! I say stick with it for six weeks  you're gonna love the growth that you get.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2010)

Manda said:


> Go hard or go home! I say stick with it for six weeks  you're gonna love the growth that you get.





I agree. It stinks but it works.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So Kroger is ordering my sulfur and it should be in tomorrow. I'm not officially in the challenge since it's so late but I will post my updates here for people who are interested. What are the ratios that you ladies are using? I will search through the thread, but figured I would post as well for quicker answers lol I plan to mix my sulfur with coconut oil, peppermint oil and evoo but I don't know how much sulfur to put in. I think my bottle is 8 ounces.


 

Hello , I want to asked my pharmacy to order for me some sulfur, I hope this not a stupit question , Do asked for sulfur ?  or is it a special name. Anyone can answer please. 

I am still using my MTG , MN and ovation , I want to tried my on sulfur . Thanks


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^ I believe what they will give you is *sublimated suflur*.  Also there is something called flowers of sulfur, I think that they're the same thing.  I'm sure that Flowinlocks will correct me if that's not correct


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hello , I want to asked my pharmacy to order for me some sulfur, I hope this not a stupit question , Do asked for sulfur ?  or is it a special name. Anyone can answer please.
> 
> I am still using my MTG , MN and ovation , I want to tried my on sulfur . Thanks






It's Sublimed sulfur or flowers of sulfur. I got mine here.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 23, 2010)

applied last and this morning...Got about 1.5 inches in 5 weeks! no pics


----------



## milaydy31 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm still taking my msm daily. I don't use sulfur8 anymore I dont like it during summer it's too eavy and greasy. Now I use my home made mix and it's ok.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 23, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hello , I want to asked my pharmacy to order for me some sulfur, I hope this not a stupit question , Do asked for sulfur ?  or is it a special name. Anyone can answer please.
> 
> I am still using my MTG , MN and ovation , I want to tried my on sulfur . Thanks



I just asked for sulfur powder and they knew what I was talking about. The bottle says sulfur powder sublimed i think.


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

Manda said:


> Go hard or go home! I say stick with it for six weeks  you're gonna love the growth that you get.


 


flowinlocks said:


> I agree. It stinks but it works.


 
Manda, Flow, you ladies ARE THE BEST!
thank you for pushing me in the right direction.....i'll stick with it!



africanqueen456 said:


> applied last and this morning...Got about 1.5 inches in 5 weeks! no pics


 
oh, and what's that you applied? M-T-G?
whatever it was, to give you that amount of growth is great so,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 23, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^ I believe what they will give you is *sublimated suflur*. Also there is something called flowers of sulfur, I think that they're the same thing. I'm sure that Flowinlocks will correct me if that's not correct


 

Thanks to everyone who answer I will check pharmacy and website.


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 24, 2010)

Woo Hoo, just 3inches to get to APL by Dec. right now Im gettin about a inch a month. right now im just touching the 3inche mark on my length shirt, so I hope by sept check in I will be at 4inches. wish me luck guys.


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 24, 2010)

woop woop! Keep on truckin! lol
what's ur reggy?


----------



## LAURENCE (Jul 24, 2010)

sparklebh said:


> Woo Hoo, just 3inches to get to APL by Dec. right now Im gettin about a inch a month. right now im just touching the 3inche mark on my length shirt, so I hope by sept check in I will be at 4inches. wish me luck guys.



GOOD LUCK!!!
What are you using again, MTG?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 25, 2010)

sparklebh said:


> Woo Hoo, just 3inches to get to APL by Dec. right now Im gettin about a inch a month. right now im just touching the 3inche mark on my length shirt, so I hope by sept check in I will be at 4inches. wish me luck guys.





Good luck!!!


----------



## Manda (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> Manda, Flow, you ladies ARE THE BEST!
> thank you for pushing me in the right direction.....i'll stick with it!
> 
> 
> ...



No prob! sometimes we all just need a lil push


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

sparklebh said:


> Woo Hoo, just 3inches to get to APL by Dec. right now Im gettin about a inch a month. right now im just touching the 3inche mark on my length shirt, so I hope by sept check in I will be at 4inches. wish me luck guys.


 
here's wishing you good luck! you'll do it, i'm sure!  like all the ladies, i too, would like to know what you attribute this success to....
whatever it is, it's definitely working, so keep it up! 



Manda said:


> No prob! sometimes we all just need a lil push


 
thanks for the push Manda! (though i feel footprints on my backside...hmmmm, lol!)
i wasn't gonna go off the sulfur, i was just going to switch from M-T-G to MT with mustard oil, shich is rich in sulfur, too. 
that's because the closer i get to perm date, the tougher it is to massage the M-T-G in well because of all the ng.

do any of you ladies notice that M-T-G seems to penetrate easier on freshly permed hair?

of course, 2 weeks before my perm, no M-T-G no MT no nothing....don't want scalp burns, lol!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2010)

I have not use sulfur in 2 weeks I think, been too hot around here making me lazy. I'm back on!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not getting any growth taking sulfur internally (although I stopped taking msm for a couple of days, I've been drinking aloe vera juice daily for the past two months) so I'm gonna continue my bottles of msm of course (I had two BOGO free) but after that I most likely won't repurchase. I have 4 inches of new growth which is my normal rate I guess.

I may step up my oil mix one day I'm now only using it like twice a week.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 25, 2010)

still using my beemine. I am getting growth. Mostly in the back of my head. I had a little setback with breakage but its getting better.


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 25, 2010)

LAURENCE said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!
> What are you using again, MTG?



Hi LAURENCE, i use MTG, MT, and ovation(think that's right) I add some VO5 strawberry&cream and oil with some water, put it in a 8oz bottle and shake. Now the VO5, oil, and water will help the smell of the mtg(I love the way it smells) and you have the best of both worlds right in that one bottle, just ask flowinlocks I told her about what I did and she likes it too. Like I said the smell is gone from the MTG and that's a big plus by itself. Not much of a poster but just had to share, plus getting 1inche of grow is always good. Oh, the 8oz. bottle should have the inch markings on it, it makes for easy mixing of equal parts, but you can just do your own thing with it and see what works for you and your hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2010)

Just checking in. Still using my Bee Mine and Liv(alternating) and seem to be getting some good results. Install put in yesterday so I'm really hoping to see some NG over the next 4 months using the products


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> here's wishing you good luck! you'll do it, i'm sure!  like all the ladies, i too, would like to know what you attribute this success to....
> whatever it is, it's definitely working, so keep it up!
> 
> thanks for the push Manda! (though i feel footprints on my backside...hmmmm, lol!)
> ...



@ grow and all the ladies with the need to know, the key to my little  mix is moisture, moisture, moisture that is the plus in the mix, it  helps with the dryness and the smell of the M-T-G. Please let me know if  you ladies like it, if its working for you. I would love to know and if  not I would like to know that as well. All input is welcome.


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Good luck!!!




Thanks flowinlocks, you are the best.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 25, 2010)

applied this morning


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 25, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> woop woop! Keep on truckin! lol
> what's ur reggy?




my reggie is soooo simple, cowash 2-3 time a week, wash once a month or more if its a build-up. apply my mix after each co-wash or ever other day or as needed its up to you, you know your hair and what it needs. HTH oops forgot, I also dc twice a week also its a must for me.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 25, 2010)

Almost applied my mix out of habit last night.  I'm perming on Wednesday so no mix for me.  Just taking msm internally.


----------



## Manda (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> here's wishing you good luck! you'll do it, i'm sure!  like all the ladies, i too, would like to know what you attribute this success to....
> whatever it is, it's definitely working, so keep it up!
> 
> 
> ...



Ok okaaay, so sometimes my lil pushes come with kicks, but i assure you they are kicks of love  
Hmm, but im not sure ive noticed any differences in penetration with freshly permed hair.
Its just easier to massage into the scalp because im not fighting NG and being overly careful not to tangle up my hair while massaging it into the scalp if that makes any sense.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> applied this morning


 
excuse me if i've asked this before, but is it M-T-G you're applying?



Manda said:


> Ok okaaay, so sometimes my lil pushes come with kicks, but i assure you they are kicks of love
> Hmm, but im not sure ive noticed any differences in penetration with freshly permed hair.
> Its just easier to massage into the scalp because im not fighting NG and being overly careful not to tangle up my hair while massaging it into the scalp if that makes any sense.


 
thanks Manda! you put into words what i meant to say very well.
it's the ng that makes it tougher for the M-T-G applications/massaging which is why i had considered doing it only for a month, then switching to MT with mustard oil.

but my buttermilk, yogurt, honey treatments (i think they're also called caramel treatments...NJoy will hopefully correct me if i'm wrong about that) have really been smoothing down my ng, so with it being alot less nappy, i think i can go a little longer with the M-T-G massages this time!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> excuse me if i've asked this before, but is it M-T-G you're applying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's not the Carmel Treatment. CT doesn't include milk or yogurt. In the treatment that you're using, it's the lactic acid in the dairy products that loosen the curl pattern over time. There's a thread on that somewhere. And, you can do a search on the site for versions of the carmel treatment which is basically contains honey, molasses, wheatgerm oil, EVOO, EVCO, ACV, banana puree (baby food) *I tried using ripe banana like some of the recipes call for but was picking banana pieces out of my hair for at least a week.  Not a good look. (And the carmel treatment is messy but supposedly makes your hair stronger). There's also a coconut/yogurt treatment that is being touted as a temporary natural relaxer. I use this while stretching.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

Applied my BM last night in between my braids and it felt oh so good lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2010)

Checking in. I just applied my sulfur mix, ceramide leave in cond. and sealed with Vatika oil.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jul 26, 2010)

Applied my sulfur/MN/castor oil/peppermint oil mix every day since washing on Saturday. Loving that tingle!!

The tingle feels even better when I tie my scarf around my head afterwards.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

i feel like kicking myself for not having applied my M-T-G last night!

i was just too tired and fell asleep. gotta work on my discipline....!


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I am doing well with MTG applications everynight. It has been about 2 weeks and I see some growth! I'm not sure exactly how much cuz my hair is in twist, but this is so motivational. I will be blowing my hair out soon and posting length pics . Oh yeah I might be using too much MTG. I'm half way thru the bottle already. But I'm applying to my scalp only so is that normal.... or... IDK let me know.


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

i'm so glad to hear of your progress, Make Me Over!!!

we both might be a little heavy handed.....i hear a little goes a long way.

checking in, i'm back on schedule...did my application massage last night! yah!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finished my texlax touch up and am going to henna/indigo next week. I got some good growth. I have 5 months left to try to hit wl so, as soon as I can, I'm going hard with my growth mix. I've been off and on most of the summer, just feeling hot and oily. I was afraid I'd go out one day and come back smelling like a piece of fried chicken.  But, my longest layer is scraping mbl and am remotivated to up my game.


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR SHOWING US THIS AMAZING PROGRESS SWEETIE PIE!!!!

I AM IN AWE OF YOUR GROWTH!!!!!!

now are you going on the M-T-G or doing your homemade thingy?

whatever you decide, we can all say for sure that IT'S WORKING!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR AWESOME GROWTH!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 29, 2010)

So is everyone applying their topical sulfur treatments everyday? I guess I'll have to start doing that and see what type of growth I get. I'll admit I haven't applied my oil more than 10 times since I made it in June lol but I really thought I would get growth from the MSM. But I guess not. So, since our next update is in September, I will apply everyday, starting August first and see if I get more than my half inch.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

grow said:


> THANK YOU FOR SHOWING US THIS AMAZING PROGRESS SWEETIE PIE!!!!
> 
> I AM IN AWE OF YOUR GROWTH!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Grow, you are the best and my biggest cheerleader by far. Thanks for your continued support. 

I've been using my homemade mix (not really consistently over this last month or so) and will get back to that soon. I'm on a mission to at least scrape wl by the end of this year so I have to step up my game for sure.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 29, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies, I am doing well with MTG applications everynight. *It has been about 2 weeks and I see some growth!* I'm not sure exactly how much cuz my hair is in twist, but this is so motivational. I will be blowing my hair out soon and posting length pics . *Oh yeah I might be using too much MTG. I'm half way thru the bottle *already. But I'm applying to my scalp only so is that normal.... or... IDK let me know.




Congratulations! I'm glad it's working for you. MTG is the truuf!When you say halfway through, are you talking about a small bottle or a big 32oz bottle? I hope not cause that would be crazy. Either way I would say, yeah it's going fast, my small bottle lasts me forever.




NJoy said:


> Just finished my texlax touch up and am going to henna/indigo next week. I got some good growth.* I have 5 months left to try to hit wl *so, as soon as I can, I'm going hard with my growth mix. I've been off and on most of the summer, just feeling hot and oily. I was afraid I'd go out one day and come back smelling like a piece of fried chicken.  But, my longest layer is scraping mbl and am remotivated to up my game.




Njoy your progress has been nothing short of fabulous! I have no doubt you will make WL this year. Congratulations sis!




LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So is everyone applying their topical sulfur treatments everyday? I guess I'll have to start doing that and see what type of growth I get. I'll admit I haven't applied my oil more than 10 times since I made it in June lol but I really thought I would get growth from the MSM. But I guess not. So, since our next update is in September, *I will apply everyday, starting August first and see if I get more than my half inch.*



Good for you stepping  it up, I use mine everyday or at least every other day. Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 29, 2010)

wow! updates are in sept? i hope i see a difference! ive been applying beemine everyday


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

Applied my Bee Mine last night in between my braids. Feel the tingle....


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

just ordered my first big bottle of Bee Mine serum. I can't wait!!!


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

NJoy, you know you need to blog your homemade recipie for the sulfur mix, don't you?

i've asked you too many times about it to have the courage to ask you yet again, lol!

and why am i (as indirectly as possible) asking?

because i just noticed that M-T-G has changed their formula.

it's still got the stanky smell and sulfur and all, but the bottle that i just got in the mail last week now has Mineral Oil as the very first ingredient.

that's not the case with the bottle i ordered way back in feb.-march.

i'm sure it still works just as well, though, and will certainly not let it go to waste, i just might like to have some other alternatives since i DID get the sulfur from americarx that Flow listed on the first pages of this challenge when we began way back when and that bottle has just been sitting there collecting dust.

NikkiQ: i'm so glad you got your order in! you'll surely be happy with the results!
oh and btw, do you see sweetie? you're not the only challenge junkie on this board, so go sign up for those challenges!  i'll be lookin' for ya!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

I applied some of my Concoction to my hair today not the edges as I don't want them to be oily. I will do this twice a week  maybe three times. Soon I will have to mix another bottle. I am only using a dab


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> NJoy, you know you need to blog your homemade recipie for the sulfur mix, don't you?
> 
> i've asked you too many times about it to have the courage to ask you yet again, lol!
> 
> ...


 
I'm taking your words to heart- "you never know what can happen in those 17 months"


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 30, 2010)

will apply right now..have been applying ever other day..cuz Im in need of some poo and I have been too busy to go buy


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 2, 2010)

I was too tired last night to apply.

I haven't been smelling the sulfur ever since I stopped using heat. Yesterday it was kinda cool out and I just had a frozen coolatta so I turned the heat on in the car. Unbelievably, I started smelling the sulfur that quick just from the heat blowing on my hair.

I read somewhere about heat causing the sulfur to smell....... My brain starts working overtime........here come the light bulbs...... 

I wonder if heat actually ACTIVATES the sulfur more???? Or could it make it weaker???

Hmmmm........ Off to research


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^^^oooooh good question!!!!! keep us posted!


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I would have paid attention more in Chemistry class 

I couldn't find anything about whether sulfur is stronger or weaker after it's heated. The jargon is just waaay over my head to figure it out.

But I did find out that Sulfur itself is heated and the vapors develop into  Flowers of Sulfur. 

*"At 444oC, sulphur begins to boil giving off light yellowish orange vapors. When the vapor are cooled, they solidify to form a Yellow powder of flowers of sulphur."*

*Taken from the link below.*

http://www.tutorvista.com/content/chemistry/chemistry-i/oxygen-and-sulphur/heat-on-sulphur.php


----------



## NJoy (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello my fellow oily mamas. I shared a part of my reggie with Grow that I thought might be useful to all. 

When I first heard the differences in lye and no-lye relaxers was one was better for the hair and the other was better for the scalp that got me to treating my scalp and my hair differently instead of one. Along those lines, I make sure that I take care of my strands for retention and have to give extra care to my scalp because I keep it covered in my mixture. I worry about my scalp getting buildup and not being able to breathe properly or allow maximum penetration of any new applications of my mix. So, where I might clarify my hair monthly, I clarify my scalp every week or two, depending on how heavily I keep my scalp covered. So my tip is regarding clarifying the scalp only.

To clarify my scalp without stripping the strands, I generously cover my strands with oil, as tho I'm going to do an oil rinse. I suppose you could also cover it with conditioner, as well. But I use this time to give myself an oil rinse. Then, in the shower, I apply clarifying shampoo to my fingertips and massage directly on my scalp, massaging well (Ahhh...a good old scalp massage). Then, I use I use my fingers to part my hair down the middle, pull each side of my hair up and outward (like handle bars from my head) and put my head under the shower to rinse the poo from my hair without a lot of run off down my strands. (no problem if it does tho because my strands are pre-oiled and the rinse off would only start stripping the added oils, not the natural oils in my hair). Then after I've rinsed well, I release my hair, warm up the water and allow the hot water to rinse down my oiled hair, like a normal oil rinse. After that rinse, I cool down the water and rinse in that and voila! I'm done.

Moisturized strands and a fresh scalp with clean pores. If you use conditioner instead, it would be cowashed hair with a fresh clean scalp. Or, you can cowash, then oil the strands and precede with clarifying the scalp and have cowashed, sealed hair and a fresh scalp with clean pores.

I don't worry about my scalp drying out from clarifying like this because, obviously we're replenishing with topical oils. The main point is to keep the scalp as healthy as possible so that our hair grows freely. 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

Holy snikes!!! I ordered my Bee Mine on Thursday and I just got notification that its being shipped out today!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hello my fellow oily mamas. I shared a part of my reggie with Grow that I thought might be useful to all.
> 
> When I first heard the differences in lye and no-lye relaxers was one was better for the hair and the other was better for the scalp that got me to treating my scalp and my hair differently instead of one. Along those lines, I make sure that I take care of my strands for retention and have to give extra care to my scalp because I keep it covered in my mixture. I worry about my scalp getting buildup and not being able to breathe properly or allow maximum penetration of any new applications of my mix. So, where I might clarify my hair monthly, I clarify my scalp every week or two, depending on how heavily I keep my scalp covered. So my tip is regarding clarifying the scalp only.
> 
> ...




Awesome idea! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Holy snikes!!! I ordered my Bee Mine on Thursday and I just got notification that its being shipped out today!!!!


 
I told you she is on point. Her customer service stood out to me.

I've been applying my Claudie's Scalp Elixir 3-5 times a week followed by a 5 minute scalp massage since my bc on 7/3. I plan to measure tomorrow. I need to bring my ruler from work home bc the tape measure just ain't getting it . It keeps folding over, etc.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm laying of the sulfur so I can prepare for my relaxer.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

Applied the last of my BM serum last night from the sample bottle. preparing for the arrival of the big bottle and I can't wait. Anyone else gets the itchies and creepie crawlies after applying the sulfur products or is it just me??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

So ya'll know I'm doing this thing everyday to see how it works. Yesterday was only day two but yes NikkiQ I def got the crawlies last night. I kept asking my boyfriend if there was a bug in my head. Very annoying lol But it doesnt happen right after I apply it. I had applied it Sunday night and I got the crawlies last night before I applied again. Hope that means its growin lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So ya'll know I'm doing this thing everyday to see how it works. Yesterday was only day two but yes NikkiQ I def got the crawlies last night. I kept asking my boyfriend if there was a bug in my head. Very annoying lol But it doesnt happen right after I apply it. I had applied it Sunday night and I got the crawlies last night before I applied again. Hope that means its growin lol


 
with all that nice and thick hair, it might just take a little longer to start crawlin than it does for us average folks


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't start Nikki


----------



## babyt87 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I have been stalking this thread for about 2 weeks and unofficially joined last week when my sulphur was delivered.  I have made a mix of EVCO EVOO Castor Oil Peppermint Oil and Sulphur!

I applied on Sunday for the first time and again last night.  I am now sitting here at work smelling like sulphur :-S  Its a good thing I work in a cubicle far enough from other people that they dont start asking questions about my personal hygene!

Anywho, just thought I would poke my head in and say HI!! because I finally decided to subscribe! Can't wait to get my growth on!!!  :-D


----------



## make_me_over (Aug 3, 2010)

babyt87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for about 2 weeks and unofficially joined last week when my sulphur was delivered.  I have made a mix of EVCO EVOO Castor Oil Peppermint Oil and Sulphur!
> 
> ...



Hey babyt87! Good luck with "gettin your growth on!!!" LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Don't start Nikki


 
Whose the modest one now!!???


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

My hair feels soooo soft from my oil mix I don't even want to co-wash it out lol But I guess I should to get rid of some of the buildup? IDK! How often do you ladies co-wash or shampoo and do you do it because you oil everyday or just because? Should I wash if I'm applying everyday?


----------



## NJoy (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> My hair feels soooo soft from my oil mix I don't even want to co-wash it out lol But I guess I should to get rid of some of the buildup? IDK! How often do you ladies co-wash or shampoo and do you do it because you oil everyday or just because? Should I wash if I'm applying everyday?


 
I'm a daily cowasher. I shampoo my scalp only every week or two, depending on how often I'm oiling my scalp. And less often when it's not so friggen hot. Just like to make sure I'm not getting crazy buildup on my scalp and that my scalp can breathe and that my scalp could receive full benefit of further treatments. Just a preference. I didn't start out that way and my hair still grew fine with daily cowashing and monthly clarifying.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

babyt87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for about 2 weeks and unofficially joined last week when my sulphur was delivered.  I have made a mix of EVCO EVOO Castor Oil Peppermint Oil and Sulphur!
> 
> ...




Hey Babyt87!! Would you like for me to* officially *add you to the list of challengers?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> My hair feels soooo soft from my oil mix I don't even want to co-wash it out lol But I guess I should to get rid of some of the buildup? IDK! How often do you ladies co-wash or shampoo and do you do it because you oil everyday or just because? Should I wash if I'm applying everyday?




I cowash almost everyday in the summer. However the longer I get into my relaxer stretch I might cut back to 2 to 3 days week. I poo with my Shikakai bar about once a month. When I'm not lazy I try to tea rinse at least once a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm a daily cowasher. I shampoo my scalp only every week or two, depending on how often I'm oiling my scalp. And less often when it's not so friggen hot. Just like to make sure I'm not getting crazy buildup on my scalp and that my scalp can breathe and that my scalp could receive full benefit of further treatments. Just a preference. I didn't start out that way and my hair still grew fine with daily cowashing and monthly clarifying.




What are you cowashing with? All my favs work fine until a certain point in my stretch then I need a SUPER detangler.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm....so do you all think I need to co-wash at least once a week? I currently only wash once a week. More than twice a week is too much for my fragile relaxed ends. But I'm thinking that massaging my scalp with only water might not get rid of any buildup anyway so I don't need to do it? Help me out lol


Have you tried Tresemme Moisture Rich Flowinlocks? It's a great detangler. I think HE Hydralicious works just as well. I recently tried AO HSR AND IT WAS THE BOMB! THE BEST DETANGLER EVER I DIDNT EVEN WASH IT OUT CAUSE IT FELT SO GOOD LOL


----------



## babyt87 (Aug 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey Babyt87!! Would you like for me to* officially *add you to the list of challengers?



Yes Pleaseee


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hmm....so do you all think I need to co-wash at least once a week? I currently only wash once a week. More than twice a week is too much for my fragile relaxed ends. But I'm thinking that massaging my scalp with only water might not get rid of any buildup anyway so I don't need to do it? Help me out lol
> 
> I would, if for nothing else but to help combat any dryness from the sulfur.
> 
> *Have you tried Tresemme Moisture Rich* Flowinlocks? It's a great detangler. I think HE Hydralicious works just as well. I recently tried AO HSR AND IT WAS THE BOMB! THE BEST DETANGLER EVER I DIDNT EVEN WASH IT OUT CAUSE IT FELT SO GOOD LOL




  Nope haven't tried that one. I usually use Aussie Moist, Suave  Humectant, Skala Jaborandi, or HE long term relationship. I've tried Hello Hydration, but it was meh...

Like I said ALL these conds. work beautifully till I'm about 8 weeks post then I really need a little me more help in the detangling dept. Maybe a different leave in it what I actually need during that time.. :scratchch


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

babyt87 said:


> Yes Pleaseee




  Gotcha!! I'm adding you now, welcome to the challenge!!! Please post a starting pic and your reggie. We will have our next update with pics. on Sept 30th. HHG


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

No not HH, Hydralicious. HH was booty to me. So was Aussie and Suave Humectant lol. LTR was ok for me but not very detangling. I think the TRESemme or the hydralicious may get through your hair if It detangles my 8 month post hair lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> No not HH, Hydralicious. HH was booty to me. So was Aussie and Suave Humectant lol. LTR was ok for me but not very detangling. I think the TRESemme or the hydralicious may get through your hair if It detangles my 8 month post hair lol





Thanks!! I be trying at least one of these. Oh yeah don't be speaking bad on my Aussie Moist.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

GIIIRRRL You should see the blog i wrote on KISS and hairlista about aussie moist last year. My hair HATED THAT STUFF! lol

BTW I decided not to co-wash and I just applied my oil mix. I'll continue with my current reggie!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> GIIIRRRL You should see the blog i wrote on KISS and hairlista about aussie moist last year. My hair HATED THAT STUFF! lol
> 
> BTW I decided not to co-wash and I just applied my oil mix. I'll continue with my current reggie!





I understand, everyone's hair is different. I love the slip, moisture, and the fact that it USUALLY melts my ng.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Aug 4, 2010)

I just started back up using my 50/50 mix of claudies elixir and jbco.
I will try to get in at minimum 3 days a week.
Good job to all of you who have been sticking with this from day one.


----------



## grow (Aug 4, 2010)

whew, i am so glad i am switching to my homemade sulfur mix!

don't get me wrong, i love the results of the m-t-g, but it's just that, well, you know, it stinks!
plus lately, m-t-g- had been causing me a kind of rash of dry skin on my face and neck wherever it dripped (even down my back). it made my skin feel too tight. not cute.

in my homemade sulfur mix, i'm using: 
2 oz. each of:
homemade burdock root oil
homemade lavender oil
homemade hibiscus oil
JBCO
all that is 8 0z. to which i will add a teaspoon of sublimed sulfur Flow posted in the link at the beginning, that i got from americarx. 
many thanks to NJoy, too! (yes momma, i clarified that m-t-g- off with Giovanni Tea Tree Tripple Treat last night.)

LaFemme, what did you put in your mix? whatever it is, it sure sounds yummy!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 4, 2010)

i have been applying my beemine. Just a little tip for those with a twa. Use extra extra moisture. With short hair its hard to avoid getting some sulfur on your mane. I just bought palmers olive oil conditioning spray and it works great!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Grow, I put castor oil, evoo, coconut oil, and a little bit of sunflower oil. I was supposed to add peppermint oil but I kept forgetting to get it from my mom. When I run out of this, I'm gonna try shikikai oil and castor oil since the shikikai has cleaning properties or something lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you all think the homemade mixtures are better than store bought/ordered products?


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Do you all think the homemade mixtures are better than store bought/ordered products?


 
I wondered about that myself. Now I don't know what BeeMine or BT has in it exactly. But my reason for using a homemade mix was because I didn't want any added filler oils like mineral oil or petroleum. Otherwise I would just use good old Sulfur 8 hair grease. 

I like that certain oils may be better on my scalp than others or vice/versa. For instance, I'm not crazy about coconut oil on my scalp but I love castor oil on it.

I was just about to order the BT before I made my own up though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^^ Well I use Bee Mine and these are the ingredients

Ingredients: Organic Coconut oil, organic extra virgin olive oil, sulfur powder, essential oils, herbs & fragrance

So far so good. I was just curious to see if anyone had used both and got better results than the other.


----------



## grow (Aug 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Do you all think the homemade mixtures are better than store bought/ordered products?


 
that's a good question NikkiQ, so i'm curious to read what others have to say.

i just made this potion today, so it's too early to know for my homemade mix, but personally, since M-T-G changed their formula and started adding more mineral oil, i want to limit my use of it.

that's the same reason (but for the petrolatum) why i have a jar of Sulur 8 that i most likely won't use.

i'm glad that Bee Mine has great ingredients in it, and thank you for adding that.
i've also heard that Claudie's is made with top ingredients, so i suppose it depends on which products/ingredients are being used and how they react on each person's individual head. (many people have no problem with mineral oil, petrolatum, etc....)


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^ I actually use a "grease" in between my Bee Mine applications and it amazingly doesn't leave my hair heavy of my pores clogged.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm still using beemine no extra growth using it, I have a little left and won't repurchase. As far as comparing to homemade I'm quite sure it equal or better depending on the homemade mixture of oils. I have tried both BT/BM and you have to shake them first.  So homemade mixtures should be as good or better, like another poster said you can control all the extras.


----------



## grow (Aug 4, 2010)

NikkiQ, you lucky girl!!! !

that kinda of thing was too much for my hair, although i've "learned" that it likes oils, lol!

yes, finding our what our hair/scalp likes and does not like is the real deal here!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm slowly learning what my hair likes and doesn't like. I know it LOVES cowashing and its a bit difficult not being able to cowash every other day with this flippin weave in!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

My serum came in today!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2010)

So I really believe measuring with a tape measure was a fail . I measured today with a ruler and it said 5 inches. I refuse to believe I did not gain any length when I consistently get 1/2 inch per month.  Who knows I could be wrong about the 1/2 inch. Well I will start with today at 5 inches and will measure with a ruler again in Sept and see what happens .


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Just applied my sulfur for the 5th day in a row whoop whoop! lol 26 more days to see some ACTION!

Well even if I don't get extra growth, I'm not wasting my sulfur so I'm def gonna use it up lol


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 5, 2010)

Still using my MTG , MT and ovation, I will be changing to making my own because MTG to oily .


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got done applying my BM between my braids


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 5, 2010)

I applied my mix and it felt soooo good and tingly.

I couldn't stop smiling today. I stretched my bang over my nose and I can finally see some progress again. It's almost to the top of my lip when it was just at the tip of my nose a couple of months ago. It's probably only 1/2 inch of growth (I did a teeny trim last month) but I don't care because I hadn't been seeing ANY retention lately. I'm at the point where any and every extra bit of length is fine with me.

My bang has NEVER been this long. I always wanted enough hair to do a side swooped bang.

I'm so happy   


HHG!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> So I really believe measuring with a tape measure was a fail . I measured today with a ruler and it said 5 inches. I refuse to believe I did not gain any length when I consistently get 1/2 inch per month.  Who knows I could be wrong about the 1/2 inch. Well I will start with today at 5 inches and will measure with a ruler again in Sept and see what happens .





Shay hang in there girl, your hair could just be in it's resting phase. We still have almost 2 months before update pics. I'm positive you'll have some extra length by then.



Hairsnob said:


> I applied my mix and it felt soooo good and tingly.
> 
> I couldn't stop smiling today. I stretched my bang over my nose and I can finally see some progress again. It's almost to the top of my lip when it was just at the tip of my nose a couple of months ago. It's probably only 1/2 inch of growth (I did a teeny trim last month) but I don't care because I hadn't been seeing ANY retention lately. I'm at the point where any and every extra bit of length is fine with me.
> 
> ...





Congratulations on your progress!!! I'm glad to hear your mix is working for you.


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 5, 2010)

my hair is feeling a lil dry. actually a lot of dry, it looks real lack luster. I have $0 to buy any treatments. Maybe a mayonnaise treatment? Has this worked for anyone.

I added my sulfur 8 to my mix. haven't bought the msm yet.


----------



## grow (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm applying my homemade mix every night so far.

i must say, my homemade mix leaves my roots feeling alot softer the next day then when i used M-T-G. 

2 months to go we've got, Flow? 

c'mon ladies! let's get it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> my hair is feeling a lil dry. actually a lot of dry, it looks real lack luster. I have $0 to buy any treatments. Maybe a mayonnaise treatment? Has this worked for anyone.
> 
> I added my sulfur 8 to my mix. haven't bought the msm yet.




Haven't tried the mayo.
How often are you conditioning? Are you keeping the sulfur off your hair as best as you can? Have you tried cowashing? 

Leave in cond. topped with a heavier oil like Castor helps when I'm feeling super dry. 

You might have some of that in your medicine cabinet. If not, check to see if you have any evoo in the kitchen and use it as a prepoo before the cowash.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You didn't miss it. You can still get in, would you like me to add you to the list?


 

Can I be added also. My starting pic is my avator pic. I started using Sulu 2 weeks ago. Now that I have in extension braids, I plan to apply it to my scalp at least 3x a week. I just received my bee mine order yesterday andadded a couple drops to some sulu and applied. I like a lot more because it smells good. I hope to take out braids in sept then get a texlax so I'll post upbated pics at that time.

Thank you all for your inspiration. Happy hair growing to all.


----------



## make_me_over (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm still going strong with my MTG applications every night. The smell doesn't bother me anymore. I find that I have to moisturize more, because the MTG was drying my hair out a lil. I got my MSM in the mail monday the pills are huge, I don't think I'll be taking them every day. I think I took 3 this week. They are 1500mg each. I also read this book "The MSM Miracle" by Dr. Earl L. Mindell. It's loaded with facts about MSM so that was pretty interesting. But yea just wanted to update, hope everybody's doin good and staying consistent


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Can I be added also. My starting pic is my avator pic. I started using Sulu 2 weeks ago. Now that I have in extension braids, I plan to apply it to my scalp at least 3x a week. I just received my bee mine order yesterday andadded a couple drops to some sulu and applied. I like a lot more because it smells good. I hope to take out braids in sept then get a texlax so I'll post upbated pics at that time.
> 
> Thank you all for your inspiration. Happy hair growing to all.




Adding you to the list. Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 6, 2010)

I still using my MTG and MT , I now mixed it with my blue magic grease help with smell and oilyness., I purchased some sulfur as well I mixed after  I finished my MTG.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 7, 2010)

Still using BT and my hair is getting thicker since I began using it 1 month ago.  I've also started reintroducing MSM into my diet.  Boy, I can tell a major difference when I don't use it.  My joints ache something awful when I don't use it.  Hopefully it'll aid in the hair growth, but if not, at least it will help with the joint pain.


----------



## Manda (Aug 7, 2010)

I was using my MT and taking my MSMG and co-washing everyday. This week i will stop using MTG because I am getting a relaxer soon and I dont want to burn. I will however  continue to co wash and still take my MSM.

I would have updated more except I was busy studying for finals and helping my BF pack since he is moving


----------



## grow (Aug 7, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Can I be added also. My starting pic is my avator pic. I started using Sulu 2 weeks ago. Now that I have in extension braids, I plan to apply it to my scalp at least 3x a week. I just received my bee mine order yesterday andadded a couple drops to some sulu and applied. I like a lot more because it smells good. I hope to take out braids in sept then get a texlax so I'll post upbated pics at that time.
> 
> Thank you all for your inspiration. Happy hair growing to all.


 
WELCOME TO LHCF, OJEMBA!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Just kicked it up a notch to 2,000 mg of MSM. MAYBE I'll see some changes....but I'm also not drinking the aloe vera juice anymore so maybe not....anywho, I didn't oil my scalp last night because I washed with my new Ayurvedic herbal shampoo. That stuff is GOOD and left my hair feeling so nice and got rid of the buildup. This is def a staple if I'm ever able to find it locally. I'll resume oiling tonight!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just kicked it up a notch to 2,000 mg of MSM. MAYBE I'll see some changes....but I'm also not drinking the aloe vera juice anymore so maybe not....anywho, I didn't oil my scalp last night because I washed with my new* Ayurvedic herbal shampoo.* That stuff is GOOD and left my hair feeling so nice and got rid of the buildup. This is def a staple if I'm ever able to find it locally. I'll resume oiling tonight!




What brand was it?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> What brand was it?


 

Umm...I guess the brand name is Ayur? It says Ayur Herbal Shampoo Shikikai and Amla with Reetha for normal hair


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Haven't tried the mayo.
> How often are you conditioning? Are you keeping the sulfur off your hair as best as you can? Have you tried cowashing?
> 
> Leave in cond. topped with a heavier oil like Castor helps when I'm feeling super dry.
> ...



I have been co-washing. I think it is the gel I was using. I usually use eco-styler olive oil but the store was out so i opted for the yellow one. If it wasn't for the fact I only paid 1.50 for it I woulda been upset. Not only is it drying, it does nothing for hold or my curls. erplexed 

I have an applicator bottle that I have my concoction in and I apply it to my scalp and then put a little in my hands to run through my ends since it has my amla oil in it.

I will try and pre-poo with the EVOO...how do you do that by the way. 

I need my wave nouveau and mango butter back in me life! lol.

For those using MSM powder...how's your skin?


----------



## ojemba (Aug 8, 2010)

grow said:


> WELCOME TO LHCF, OJEMBA!



Thank you Grow. I've been lurking for a couple of weeks and I finally decide to get my act together and join some challenges. This is all new to me as I've been going to the hairdresser every week since I can't remember. I'm excited to take control of my hair. I am confident with the many women on here like yourself with your tips and advise I will grow hair that I never imagined having.


----------



## grow (Aug 8, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Thank you Grow. I've been lurking for a couple of weeks and I finally decide to get my act together and join some challenges. This is all new to me as I've been going to the hairdresser every week since I can't remember. I'm excited to take control of my hair. I am confident with the many women on here like yourself with your tips and advise I will grow hair that I never imagined having.


 
well we're glad you're here, and yes, you will find so very much to help your happy hair journey and be amazed by how well you can learn to take good care of your hair. that's what i'm continually finding since i joined.

and the journey continues.....

still applying my homemade sulfur mix.
a difference i'm finding from the M-T-G, even though it's only been a week since changing is that my mix is much softer on my ng.

of course, i did add jbco to it..... (also, some homemade maka oil)


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2010)

grow said:


> well we're glad you're here, and yes, you will find so very much to help your happy hair journey and be amazed by how well you can learn to take good care of your hair. that's what i'm continually finding since i joined.
> 
> and the journey continues.....
> 
> ...


 
Of course. The oils you're using now are waaay better for your hair than the ones used in the horsey stuff.  (not knocking mtg tho, for those using it.)


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Umm...I guess the brand name is Ayur? It says Ayur Herbal Shampoo Shikikai and Amla with Reetha for normal hair




Ok I tried that one, dried my hair out to the point where it was matted. Even after oiling.  I had to give it away. My hair HATES Arithia.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2010)

I broke down and relaxed after 9 weeks. I was trying to go to 10 but my hair was starting to shed and even lock together in a few places. I'm so glad I did. Can't chance a setback.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Took the weave out and kept in the braids so tonight I'm gonna cowash, apply my Bee Mine and then spray on a little BRX


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay I just started using my mn/sulfur mixture again today but I added it to like 70% black castor oil because it really leaves my hair very soft and shiny this way. Good to be back.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay I just started using my mn/sulfur mixture again today but I added it to like 70% black castor oil because it really leaves my hair very soft and shiny this way. Good to be back.




Hey Aggie!! What you been up to?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Took the weave out and kept in the braids so tonight I'm gonna cowash, apply my Bee Mine and then spray on a little BRX




What's BRX?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^African Royale Braids/Extension Spray


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^African Royale Braids/Extension Spray




Are you using this for moisture? How is it working?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes I am. The Hawaiian Silky and CFC were working, but I don't think my hair really liked it too much. When I got my install done, the itchies were worse than usual so I picked up a bottle of this to spray on my hair to keep it moisturized while in the braids and to stop the itching and it WORKED!!! It seems to be working pretty well so far. I never hair the dreaded dry braid/dry scalp issue.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yes I am. The Hawaiian Silky and CFC were working, but I don't think my hair really liked it too much. When I got my install done, the itchies were worse than usual so I picked up a bottle of this to spray on my hair to keep it moisturized while in the braids and to stop the itching and it WORKED!!! It seems to be working pretty well so far. I never hair the dreaded dry braid/dry scalp issue.




Thanks, I might give it a try. I need all the moisture I can get in the winter. Not that I'm rushing winter.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey Aggie!! What you been up to?


 
 FL. Oh I got my hair braided 6 weeks ago and really didn't want to put anything oily in my hair for the first few weeks. I have about 2-3 weeks left in these braids so I thought I'd use my mix now since it doesn't look quite as fresh anymore.


----------



## Manda (Aug 9, 2010)

So, its time for my relaxer really soon, and I STOPPED using MTG for a week maybe a little longer. I continued to co-wash but I havent washed with shampoo yet. Is it ok for me to get a relaxer or should I wash with shampoo first and push my relaxer back?? TIA ladies


----------



## NJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Manda, nah, you've been cowashing. I don't think it's necessary to shampoo first. Your scalp should be good to go.


----------



## SiobhanM (Aug 9, 2010)

*UPDATE*

So ive been applying my homemade sulfur mix.  Its been working fabulous. I got about a little over half an inch. I normally barely get half an inch a month so im pleased. Ill keep this up maybe ill add some MN to get even better results

*My mix consists of:*
2 tablespoons of sulfur
2 ounces of Posners Revitalizing Growth Oil 
2 ounces of Wondergro Herb Blaster ( tea tree stimulator formula) 
2 ounces of olive oil
2 ounces of castor oil 

If its helpful at all ...
*Posner ingredient include* (posted from a previous thread) 
Keratin
Soy and Hydrolyzed Silk
Tea Tree oil
Carrot Oil
Horstail Extract
Ylang Ylang
Olive Oil
Shea Butter
Sunflower Seed Oil
Coconut Oil
KuKui Nut Oil
Vitamin E
Vitamin B5
Goden Seal Extract
Bee Pollen

*Wonder Gro Tree Tea:*
Soy oil 
Vitamin e
Cycolmethicone 
Castor Oil 
Tea Tree Oil 
Horsetail Extract 
Burdock Extract 
Nettle Extract 
Grapeseed Oil 
Protein 
Coltsfoot extract 
Oilve oil 
Aloe Vera Oil 
Shea butter 
Lanolin 
Rosemary oil 
Hempseed Oil 
Wheatgerm Oil 
Lecithin 
Menthol 
BHT 
Frangrance 

WHEWWWW! 

Purchased the items at my local beauty supply store. 
When used alone without sulfur I like the Posner better. Great for Pre-Poo, hot oil treatment and for scalp. 

HTH


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok I tried that one, dried my hair out to the point where it was matted. Even after oiling. I had to give it away. My hair HATES Arithia.


 

Oooh nooo that sucks! Well I hope it doesn't turn on me! What is Arithia?

ETA: I also wash in sections and maybe it works better on natural hair? IDK But Yodie didn't like it either I guess because I got it from her.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ladies I have been meaning to share my experience with relaxing since using the sulfur on my scalp. I stopped using it a week before my relaxer and still had an adverse reaction. The problem was I cowashed it out instead of using shampoo. My relaxer burned much faster and I also had areas that were under processed. My relaxer never burns till it's almost time to rinse and sometimes not even then. I did my research, *thought* I took the necessary precautions, I even read where a member on BHM lost a patch of hair from not washing the sulfur out first. The others complained of burning and under processing. *I knew all of this* and still half stepped, trying to be lazy. I basically was underestimating how damaging the effects of sulfur and lye could be when mixed. Thank God I didn't have any breakage. Just burning and a little shedding that Motions CPR quickly got under control. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't at least cowashed.
> 
> For all the newbies to sulfur on the scalp that relax, make sure you wash it *COMPLETELY* out of your hair at least week before your touch up. And wait at least a week after before you start back using it.
> 
> ...





Bumping this again...



NJoy said:


> Manda, nah, you've been cowashing. I don't think it's necessary to shampoo first. Your scalp should be good to go.



I have to disagree with this one.(see attached)




Manda said:


> So, its time for my relaxer really soon, and I STOPPED using MTG for a week maybe a little longer. I continued to co-wash but I havent washed with shampoo yet. Is it ok for me to get a relaxer or should I wash with shampoo first and push my relaxer back?? TIA ladies



See my first quote.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 9, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Oooh nooo that sucks! Well I hope it doesn't turn on me! What is Arithia?
> 
> ETA: I also wash in sections and maybe it works better on natural hair? IDK But Yodie didn't like it either I guess because I got it from her.





It's called soapnuts. It's a natural soap. However it strips my hair like nothing else compared.

It's so potent I used the rest of my boxes in the laundry..






*English          Name:          Aritha Powder (Reetha Powder)
        Soapnut Powder
        Botanical Name:         Sapindus Trifolatus
**
        "Hesh" Aritha Powder
        The Natural Shampoo for your hair * *          Hesh Aritha Powder is a natural cleansing agent recommended by Ayurvedic          experts. Hesh Aritha Powder has all the goodness of this natural marvel.          When used on skin, the powder cleans the pores and helps the skin breath          better. It also improves the texture of skin over a period of usage. As          a shampoo, it cleans hair completely. It is specially recommended for          washing oily hair. The powder has excellent foaming and shampooing          properties. Aritha powder is also recommended for your laundry, washing silk, woolen          clothes, silver and gold ornaments and utensils.         *​


----------



## NJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Bumping this again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! I don't think I ever saw those posts. I never wash with shampoo before relaxing. By all means, err on the side of caution. I'm pretty reckless with my hair and scalp, I suppose. I don't even know if I've always waited a week after too. 

Or, maybe it's that I'm using no-lye relaxer and the problem is with lye relaxers? I don't know. Disregard my comments then, PLEASE! I don't want any mishaps based on my 2 cents.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! I don't think I ever saw those posts. I never wash with shampoo before relaxing. By all means, err on the side of caution. I'm pretty reckless with my hair and scalp, I suppose. I don't even know if I've always waited a week after too.
> 
> Or,* maybe it's that I'm using no-lye relaxer and the problem is with lye relaxers? *I don't know. Disregard my comments then, PLEASE! I don't want any mishaps based on my 2 cents.





You're ok!! Everyone is different. This was *my* experience. And yes I used a lye relaxer, so you could be on to something. We are all here to learn from each other.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

Decided to treat myself and applied BM again today. Gotta pamper my scalp


----------



## Manda (Aug 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Manda, nah, you've been cowashing. I don't think it's necessary to shampoo first. Your scalp should be good to go.



Thanks njoy, glad i dont have to push my relaxer back


----------



## Manda (Aug 10, 2010)

Hot diggity! Thanks FL. I will shampoo tonight, dont want any probs. Also, I too will be using a lye relaxer (MBB for fine/color treated hair) I will most definitely take your advice.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 10, 2010)

SiobhanM said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> So ive been applying my homemade sulfur mix. Its been working fabulous. I got about a little over half an inch. I normally barely get half an inch a month so im pleased. Ill keep this up maybe ill add some MN to get even better results
> 
> ...


 
Those oils have some good ingredients and I bet it's price reasonably! thanks for posting these.


----------



## SiobhanM (Aug 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Those oils have some good ingredients and I bet it's price reasonably! thanks for posting these.



Your quite welcome darling! Yes the prices were very reasonable. About 4 dollars each!


----------



## Manda (Aug 10, 2010)

I washed with shampoo and conditioner and air dried


----------



## Manda (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey ladies, whats a good base for a relaxer?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^I used to use castor oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2010)

I just sulfured my hair a few minutes ago. MY salp feels nice and cool.


----------



## SiobhanM (Aug 11, 2010)

I was originally going to use Aphogee 2 minute in place of Mega Tek since the ingredients are kind of the same but i took the plunge and brought some Mega tek. 

Im going to mix my homeade sulfur oil with Mega Tek and MN in hopes of SUPER growth! Cannot wait!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2010)

Still using Claudie's Scalp Exilir about 5 times a week and doing a 5 minute massage.  My fro seems bigger but I won't measure again until our next check in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checking in... How's everybody doing? I have another week before I start back on the sulfur.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

Doing good. Just applied my BM between my braids and massaged my scalp for about 5min. feeling good. Hopefully I see some great results when I take these braids out


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 11, 2010)

Oilin my scalp right now...feel like I'm doing this in vain but I guess today is only the 11th day..... Can't wait to straighten this fall!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

Manda said:


> Hey ladies, whats a good base for a relaxer?


 

I use Ampro Sensitive scalp, My stylist uses if i don't bring mine Optimum in a bottle and warms it up slightly in hot water and applies it to my scalp


----------



## Manda (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ Thanks JJamiah, where do you get it from? and how much does it cost?

@ LFN, I think I will use some if I cant find a base to buy, i got a whole bottle that could use some using up.

-------
aww you guys get to apply your sulfur, i feel so left out  ahhh oh well by sunday ima have some swang


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmmm.....so idk if its the msm breaking me out or the oil runnin onto my face! But one of them is gonna have to go lol I guess if it's the msm I can wait it out but I can def do without the oil. I'll just have to be happy with my .5 a month. Anyone else break out for a bit?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hmmm.....so idk if its the msm breaking me out or the oil runnin onto my face! But one of them is gonna have to go lol I guess if it's the msm I can wait it out but I can def do without the oil. I'll just have to be happy with my .5 a month. Anyone else break out for a bit?





Never had breakout from MSM, actually it was quite the contrary my skin never looked better. However MTG was a different story if it got on my skin. I'm guessing it's most likely the oil.


----------



## make_me_over (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I think the MSM is clearing my skin up, I'm like glowing (and I'm not just shiny from all the oils). Still massaging my scalp with MTG every night. I'm impatient for growth, but still persistent. So the MTG was drying my hair out so I had to moisturize more, but I was just using too much product. I decided to dust off my bottle of vege glycerin. I mixed approx 40% glycerin, 40% water, and 20% coconut oil in a spay bottle. I shake it up (it separates) and spray it all over after I apply MTG. I have been doing this for the past three days, It leaves my hair sooooo soft, this solved my dryness issue and is relatively cheap. So I'm very happy about that. Does anybody else use glycerin? If so how do u use it? I bought the glycerin about a year ago and never really found a great way to use it, but NOW I will make sure I always have a bottle on deck  love it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. I think the MSM is clearing my skin up, I'm like glowing (and I'm not just shiny from all the oils). Still massaging my scalp with MTG every night. I'm impatient for growth, but still persistent. So the MTG was drying my hair out so I had to moisturize more, but I was just using too much product. I decided to dust off my bottle of vege glycerin. I mixed approx 40% glycerin, 40% water, and 20% coconut oil in a spay bottle. I shake it up (it separates) and spray it all over after I apply MTG. I have been doing this for the past three days, It leaves my hair sooooo soft, this solved my dryness issue and is relatively cheap. So I'm very happy about that. Does anybody else use glycerin? If so how do u use it? I bought the glycerin about a year ago and never really found a great way to use it, but NOW I will make sure I always have a bottle on deck  love it!




I actually have a half of a bottle of glycerin that I got from a member on here. I always say I'm going to my mixes but I can never remember.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 14, 2010)

Used my BT just before I went to bed.  I'm almost finished with the bottle and it has been about a month and a half of use.  My hair feels thicker, but length wise I'm not sure.  Oh well, I think next month, I'll make my own sulfur mix w/ some ayruvedic oils


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

:bouncegre :creatures:bouncegre:trampolin: 


Just applied my sulfur. Guess I need to have hope and be excited right?!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> :bouncegre:creatures:bouncegre:trampolin
> 
> Just applied my sulfur. Guess I need to have hope and be excited right?!






Lol! That's right we have to stay motivated. I'll be back on in a few days... I'm going hard till with it till our reveal.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been cutting back on oils during the summer because my complexion has suffered along the edges of my face. I'm suspecting oil on my pillows or the biotin. So, in addition, I'm trying to clear my complexion with fade creams. Ugh. I've always had blemish-free skin. That said, let me go treat my face now.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 14, 2010)

I straighten my hair today, looking good  I do have some growth.  I don't know about my ends, since being natural I don't know how smooth they should look.


----------



## fembot. (Aug 14, 2010)

Can I join this challenge? Pretty please?

Now that I'm moving to a cooler climate and summer's wrapping up, I'm not to afraid to use sulfur in my regimen because of booty funk problems. 

I plan on incorporating sulfur twice a week by oiling my scalp with a mix of Glover's Mane tea tree oil mix, MTG, and coconut oil(stops my flakey scalp!) and leaving it on for a hour before I rinse it out.

Hopefully I'll get some extra growth in these last months of 2010!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 14, 2010)

I am still taking MSM , I use MTG twice last week , I am still finding it  is very oily ,drying  and it broke me out on my neck. I am going to tried to make my on sulfur mixed I have the sulfur power once i come up with what I want to put in my mixed .  I took my braids out I see thickness in my hair , I am now wearing a little afro, so I not sure how this work. 

Question:
Have anyone used their sulfur  mixed as a deep condition on their hair and then wash out , i know MEGA Tex and ovation you can , but what about the sulfur mix  willl it be too strong?.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> I am still taking MSM , I use MTG twice last week , I am still finding it  is very oily ,drying  and it broke me out on my neck. I am going to tried to make my on sulfur mixed I have the sulfur power once i come up with what I want to put in my mixed .  I took my braids out I see thickness in my hair , I am now wearing a little afro, so I not sure how this work.
> 
> Question:
> *Have anyone used their sulfur  mixed as a deep condition on their hair and then wash out , *i know MEGA Tex and ovation you can , but what about the sulfur mix  willl it be too strong?.





I wouldn't do it as a deep conditioner because sulfur is so drying to the hair. It's actually best to concentrate it on the* scalp only*.

I have however use my MTG mixed with a little strawberry and cream vo5 to cut the smell and give it some moisture. On my scalp and cowashed it out the next day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I straighten my hair today, looking good  I do have some growth.  I don't know about my ends, since being natural I don't know how smooth they should look.




Glad to hear you seeing some progress! 




fembot. said:


> Can I join this challenge? Pretty please?
> 
> Now that I'm moving to a cooler climate and summer's wrapping up, I'm not to afraid to use sulfur in my regimen because of booty funk problems.
> 
> ...




By all mean yes you can join. Make sure you post a starting pic. Our next reveal update will be on 9/30. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 14, 2010)

For sure I want out it on my hair but I will tried your method



=flowinlocks;11777774]I wouldn't do it as a deep conditioner because sulfur is so drying to the hair. It's actually best to concentrate it on the* scalp only*.

I have however use my MTG mixed with a little strawberry and cream vo5 to cut the smell and give it some moisture. On my scalp and cowashed it out the next day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I wouldn't do it as a deep conditioner because sulfur is so drying to the hair. It's actually best to concentrate it on the* scalp only*.
> 
> I have however use my MTG mixed with a little strawberry and cream vo5 to cut the smell and give it some moisture. On my scalp and cowashed it out the next day.



What kind of sulfur do you have? Maybe I have the wrong sulfur and that's why I'm not getting any growth lol but it doesn't dry my hair out at all I actually rub the oil through my hair when I'm done oiling my scalp


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

That's Sparkebh's method, so you can thank her if you love it. Doing it this way made my hair soft and and not crunchy like it usually is when I use MTG. Just remember scalp only.




balancegoals2009 said:


> For sure I want out it on my hair but *I will tried your method*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> What kind of sulfur do you have? Maybe I have the wrong sulfur and that's why I'm not getting any growth lol but it doesn't dry my hair out at all *I actually rub the oil through my hair when I'm done oiling my scalp*







I am able to do this ONLY when I make my own mixture. For some reason the sulfur in MTG and BEE Mine make my hair SUPER dry hard and crunchy.... So extra moisture is a must. NOW, I still can't* concentrate* the oil on my ends with my homemade mix. However if I have some still left on my hands and rub it through, it doesn't dry me out like the prior 2 I mentioned. I'm using flowers of sulfur/sublimed sulfur.


----------



## LAURENCE (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys!
Just checking in.  I'm back on the MTG exactly 1 week today.  Applied 3x so far and wash 2x since (1 shampoo, 1 co wash).  I don't feel my mix was giving the expedited results that MTG had given me a couple of years ago when I first used it.  I've come to terms with the scent.  I put it on at night with baggie, by the morning the scent is very faint.  I moisturize the length in the morning (my own hair is in single braids so I can get to the scalp), and go.  I've got 1/8 of an inch so far! I love that the new growth hair feels xtra strong.  I moisturize with Aloe gel & hemp seed butter or Elucence moisture leave in...my hair drinks it up.  The sulfur is pretty drying.  I think as long as I don't get lazy w/moisturizing I looking towards great results!
HHG!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 15, 2010)

I used up my Beemine and will get back with my homemix. I'll have to make some fresh don't remember what was in the old one after using BM.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 15, 2010)

How were your results with the Beemine compared to your homemix?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> How were your results with the Beemine compared to your homemix?


 

Yes, please do tell.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> How were your results with the Beemine compared to your homemix?


 
I trimmed in June so that was about 4 months after we started so I think I got something with homemade. I did get some growth from June-Aug. I have some many oils, especially ceramides oils that I can mix my own sulfur. That 1 bottle of sulfur can last a while so no need to buy any more sulfur mixes.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 15, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I trimmed in June so that was about 4 months after we started so I think I got something with homemade. I did get some growth from June-Aug. I have some many oils, especially ceramides oils that I can mix my own sulfur. That 1 bottle of sulfur can last a while so no need to buy any more sulfur mixes.




Did you get more growth than your normally get without using anything? I often see ladies say "they got growth" but I never see the amount relative to their normal amount. Let me know if you actually knew your regular growth rate.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Did you get more growth than your normally get without using anything? I often see ladies say "they got growth" but *I never see the amount relative to their normal amount*. Let me know if you actually knew your regular growth rate.


 
To the bold, I actually never measure my growth rate prior to this forum so it's possible that it normal growth.  I've been on mega tek, ayurveda and now sulfur challenge and for the first 2 I was transitioning and snipping relaxer and now this one being fully natural since Jan. Although I'm probably just getting my normal slow 1/2" the idea of using sulfur is still pleasing and healthy since sulfur is good for the overall body. I find challenges good because it remind me to take care of my hair


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 16, 2010)

Uggh! I just had to clarify my hair in an emergency. I was just sitting here on the computer and I suddenly got a major case of the itchies. 

You ladies ever get that? Eeew, it felt like a thousand bugs were crawling on the top of my head. I could barely reach my scalp through the NG and I was afraid to scratch thinking it might break off from dryness. 

I believe castor oil does that to me. Last night I put a little more than normal in my mix and I remember these itchies happening the next day after I used straight castor oil once. 

I'm only about 4 1/2 weeks post but my NG feels like a brillo pad. I had to clarify because I may need to relax at 6 weeks again. This is crazy! I'm laying off my Sulfur mix until I see if my NG is tamed after I DC.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 16, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Uggh! I just had to clarify my hair in an emergency. I was just sitting here on the computer and I suddenly got a major case of the itchies.
> 
> You ladies ever get that? Eeew, it felt like a thousand bugs were crawling on the top of my head. I could barely reach my scalp through the NG and I was afraid to scratch thinking it might break off from dryness.
> 
> ...








speaking personally, the only time I have gotten the itcheis/crawlies like that is when I was having a major growth spurt.

And yes my ng feels like brillo pad while using MTG and Bee Mine. I usually combat this by applying leave in cond. to my ng only and sealing with Castor oil. Although you could try using WGO or Hemp oil, they are both excellent for sealing in moisture and making the hair more pliable.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2010)

Still using my sulfur/mn mix on my scalp at night. I have them mixed in black castor oil and it leaves my hair super soft.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Still using my sulfur/mn mix on my scalp at night. I have them mixed in black castor oil and it leaves my hair super soft.




Hey Aggie, are you seeing any progress?


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> speaking personally, the only time I have gotten the itcheis/crawlies like that is when I was having a major growth spurt.
> 
> And yes my ng feels like brillo pad while using MTG and Bee Mine. I usually combat this by applying leave in cond. to my ng only and sealing with Castor oil. Although you could try using WGO or Hemp oil, they are both excellent for sealing in moisture and making the hair more pliable.


 
I sure hope it's a major growth spurt!! And it probably was dry because I did only do a quick moisturizing session this morning and didn't focus on the NG. But that itching was no joke and it was pretty scary. I sat under my new steamer and it feels great now.


----------



## fembot. (Aug 16, 2010)

I left my camera in my friend's dorm, but I'll be sure to post pics when I go get it!

I applied my MTG and GGB tonight and cowashed. I'm two weeks post and I swear I see growth. Maybe if I keep telling myself that it'll show up.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2010)

So the kids are back in school. This means I can freely work from home and, you know what that means? I can get back to taking care of my hair in any way I choose. So, what am I doing today? Working from home, looking like someone from The Color Purple. I applied sulfur mix to my scalp, moisturized and sealed my strands, have them put up in 4 bantu knots, each wrapped in saran wrap, oh, and a scarf around the whole contraption...just in case the someone comes to the door, I won't have to look like a martian.  Ah, but I'm happy. Isn't that all that matters? Hey. Going hard ain't always pretty. 

Harpo!!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 17, 2010)

Just checking in.  I'm still using my sulfur mixture.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Still in my braids and still applying my sulfur 3-4x a week


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been slacking on the sulfur . Gotta get back on it.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 18, 2010)

Still applying  the sulfur.  I finally finished my first bottle of BT last night!!!! I'm getting ready to switch it up to my homemade sulfur mix.  We'll see how that goes


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 18, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Uggh! I just had to clarify my hair in an emergency. I was just sitting here on the computer and I suddenly got a major case of the itchies.
> 
> You ladies ever get that? Eeew, it felt like a thousand bugs were crawling on the top of my head. I could barely reach my scalp through the NG and I was afraid to scratch thinking it might break off from dryness.
> 
> ...


Yes, and this is when I have to be really careful because I can scratch sores in my scalp when sleeping.  It's like every other week.  I think it's probably the hair processing growth?  I don't know, but peppermint oil in the mix usually soothes my scalp...for awhile anyway.


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 18, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Yes, and this is when I have to be really careful because I can scratch sores in my scalp when sleeping. It's like every other week. I think it's probably the hair processing growth? I don't know, but peppermint oil in the mix usually soothes my scalp...for awhile anyway.


 
Yeah, that peppermint oil is some good stuff. 

But that's pretty scary to be able to scratch your scalp in your sleep like that. But do you actually scratch through your head wrap/scarf?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Checking in... I'm gonna experiment with Cassia tonight. Then it's back on the sulfur hard and heavy.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Hey Flo, please let us know how that goes.  I've been thinking about using Cassia instead of hennaing.  I used to henna all the time, but I don't want red hair right now


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 18, 2010)

haven't posted in a while but I plan on starting with the sulfur next week after getting braid extensions this weekend.


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 18, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> Yeah, that peppermint oil is some good stuff.
> 
> But that's pretty scary to be able to scratch your scalp in your sleep like that. But do you actually scratch through your head wrap/scarf?


 
Yup!   There's no limitation to what I can do awake...let alone when I'm sleeping.  That's why I use the peppermint oil...well, of course though I can't use it when my scalp is sore.  This goes for tea tree oil too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^ Hey Flo, please let us know how that goes.  I've been thinking about using Cassia instead of hennaing.  I used to henna all the time, but I don't want red hair right now





Well I'm back... I mixed about 50 grams of Cassia with some hot Fenugreek tea for slip and extra strength.

I also mixed in some strawberries and cream V05 to cut the smell. I mixed it till it was creamy and applied it to dry, unwashed, oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours. Rinsed, then dced with Aussie Moist and Suave Humectant. To help give slip and to aid in rinsing out any extra residue. When I rinsed my hair felt like butter.

I let it air dry, the applied my homemade sulfur mix to my scalp. I will admit my hair actually does feel thicker and stronger, but I did have to add extra moisture (more than usual) once it dried.

It's fine, overall I would do it again, maybe once a month. Next time I may mix in oil also, just like I do with the Henna, this helps to combat some of the dryness.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been slacking on the sulfur also, but since I just recently cut off almost half of my length, I'm getting back on it.


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

gosh, i haven't been on the boards for ages, but i have applied my sulfur mix regularly.

now it's time to stop application, though, because i will perm next week (hopefully).

so see you all post perm and keep up with the sulfur!

btw, thanks Flow for posting how the cassia went!

i've been wanting to try that for ages!

does it also give the hair more shine? not that you need it because your hairo healthy, shiny and luxurious looking!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

So these lying pics are telling me that the sulfur/msm is working lol but I haven't been able to accurately measure. I will start measuring my hair straight once a month starting in September because my guestimeasurements say otherwise


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So these lying pics are telling me that the sulfur/msm is working lol but I haven't been able to accurately measure. I will start measuring my hair straight once a month starting in September because my guestimeasurements say otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Girl what are you talking about? I can see progress!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks! Can you unquote the pic? I'm gonna remove it because 1. I didn't notice I covered my head lol 2. I'm retaking it with my camera. My iphone makes my body looks shrunken which is prob y it looks like it grew that much


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Thanks! Can you unquote the pic? I'm gonna remove it because 1. I didn't notice I covered my head lol 2. I'm retaking it with my camera. My iphone makes my body looks shrunken which is prob y it looks like it grew that much




Lol!!! Will do!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm actually judging it by BSB, (below your shoulder blade.)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

^^^ Aaah ok. Well I'm not good with my eyes....seriously I can only see about 5 inches in front of me lol but anywho! Im about to make a new sulfur mix. Think I will try sulfur, shikikai oil, and amla oil. Anyone ever use those oils? Not with the sulfur mix but just in general.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^ Aaah ok. Well I'm not good with my eyes....seriously I can only see about 5 inches in front of me lol but anywho! Im about to make a new sulfur mix. Think I will try sulfur, shikikai oil, and amla oil. Anyone ever use those oils? Not with the sulfur mix but just in general.




Yep, they are my staples. I use them both for prepooing.And the Shikakai I use everyday as a leave in...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2010)

Although I haven't used my Claudie's in about a week I am experiencing soreness in my crown. I'm hoping that is a sign of growth.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 20, 2010)

Checking in , I started my new sulfur homemade mix today Aug 20, 2010  , castro oil , sulfur , olive , jasmine and pepermint.  MTG dryed hair out , Still wearing hair natural , my goal is to put it on three times a week and wash 3 to 4 x a week. Thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Checking in , I started my new sulfur homemade mix today Aug 20, 2010  , castro oil , sulfur , olive , jasmine and pepermint.  MTG dryed hair out , Still wearing hair natural , my goal is to put it on three times a week and wash 3 to 4 x a week. Thanks





I actually mixed my MTG in my homemade mix. I used Skala Ceramide leave in as a base for moisture, along with strawberry and cream V05 to cut the smell. I also added a few Ayurveda oils and some Castor oil.

It's been working good so far. It def. cut down on the crunchiness.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 20, 2010)

What Ayurvedic oils did you use? I don't know why but I'm so scared to start using these oils on my scalp lol I don't want to have a setback


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> What Ayurvedic oils did you use? I don't know why but I'm so scared to start using these oils on my scalp lol I don't want to have a setback





Shikakai and a little Brahmi Amla. Why would you think they would give you a setback? Your scalp doesn't tolerate oil?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2010)

Just finished massaging my scalp with my mix...


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 21, 2010)

Checking in.  Still taking MSM.  Its so unbelievably hot where I am that I just don't put anything on my scalp anymore.  So no Claudie's or MSM cream lately.  But its OK, I am enjoying my summer growth spurt.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 21, 2010)

Ladies do you mind me asking how much ayurvedic or essential oils your are adding to your sulfur mixtures? I plan on making a mixture of 8 oz. of oil + sulfur and wanted to adding either essential oils or an ayurvedic oil or two to the mix. Anyone that is adding essential oils to their sulfur mixture could you share with me how many drops you add?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 21, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies do you mind me asking how much ayurvedic or essential oils your are adding to your sulfur mixtures? I plan on making a mixture of 8 oz. of oil + sulfur and wanted to adding either essential oils or an ayurvedic oil or two to the mix. Anyone that is adding essential oils to their sulfur mixture could you share with me how many drops you add?
> 
> thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee






My first few mixes I used sulfur in Afroveda Shikakai growth elixir, and I also made one with Hairveda CoCasta Shikakai oil. I just mixed a tablespoon of sulfur in the bottle, no need for eo. However it would only be a few drops if you were to use some.

For my new mixture I pretty much just eyeballed it. I mixed in about 3oz of MTG and about 2 oz each of my Ayurvedic oils.


----------



## NYDiva (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

Seeing this challenge made me want to try Sulfur 8.  I went to a couple beauty stores but couldn't find anything but the spray.  But I did find Sulfur 8 Fresh Hair and Scalp Conditioner.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 21, 2010)

I just added some peppermint oil just because I want to feel the tingle lol


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I actually mixed my MTG in my homemade mix. I used Skala Ceramide leave in as a base for moisture, along with strawberry and cream V05 to cut the smell. I also added a few Ayurveda oils and some Castor oil.
> 
> It's been working good so far. It def. cut down on the crunchiness.


 
Sound good I may have to  add to my sulfur


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I just added some peppermint oil just because I want to feel the tingle lol





I keep meaning to get some peppermint oil. I can't imagine how good it must feel on the scalp.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I keep meaning to get some peppermint oil. I can't imagine how good it must feel on the scalp.


 
Feels sooooo good! I couldn't feel it yesterday although the smell is strong. I contemplated putting some more in there but I just applied it again and now I can feel it good!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in.. I'm prepooing with WGO and Hepm oil. Later I'll jump in the shower and cowash. I think I'll use BEE mIne this go round.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> My first few mixes I used sulfur in Afroveda Shikakai growth elixir, and I also made one with Hairveda CoCasta Shikakai oil. I just mixed a tablespoon of sulfur in the bottle, no need for eo. However it would only be a few drops if you were to use some.
> 
> For my new mixture I pretty much just eyeballed it. I mixed in about 3oz of MTG and about 2 oz each of my Ayurvedic oils.


 

Hey Flo, I'm traveling now and don't have all of the Ayurvedic oils to make a good mix.  Do you think that I could just get by mixing some Vatika oil and sulfur?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey Flo, I'm traveling now and don't have all of the Ayurvedic oils to make a good mix.  Do you think that I could just get by mixing some Vatika oil and sulfur?





I don't see why not. I love Vatika, It's at the top of my list for Ayurvedic oils.


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in....stopped the MSM for a few days.  Scalp is very sore.


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been applying my essential oils/sulfur 8/mtg/mn mix every other day or every 3 days.
Last night I sectioned my hair and braided small individuals, then applyin my mix from my applicator bottle. Massaged and put my wave cap on.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 23, 2010)

Loving my sulfur mixed I am getting growth and thickness , also did my henna over the weekend to much gray . I waithing on my indigo to come in the mailed. And MSM vit I am taking it now four times a day , its the best for my joint pain , and weight loss. Good luck everyone


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 24, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Loving my sulfur mixed I am getting growth and thickness , also did my henna over the weekend to much gray . I waithing on my indigo to come in the mailed. And MSM vit I am taking it now four times a day , its the best for my joint pain , and weight loss. Good luck everyone




Congrats on your progress!! I wish I could lose weight with MSM. It makes me gain weight.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^Cosigning on the peppermint oil leaving a nice tingly feeling on my scalp and it makes my mix smell really nice too. I just finished massaging in my sulfur/mn mix on my scalp.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey ladies...where can I purchase my own sulfur powder to make my own mixture in the future? Anywhere online? I haven't really looked around yet. The idea came to me not too long ago 

Side Note: I applied my BM for the first time since I got the new install done(Saturday) and I hope this one goes as great as the last one.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies...where can I purchase my own sulfur powder to make my own mixture in the future? Anywhere online? I haven't really looked around yet. The idea came to me not too long ago
> 
> Side Note: I applied my BM for the first time since I got the new install done(Saturday) and I hope this one goes as great as the last one.




This is where I got mine.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

^^Flow you're awesome!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies...where can I purchase my own sulfur powder to make my own mixture in the future? Anywhere online? I haven't really looked around yet. The idea came to me not too long ago
> 
> Side Note: I applied my BM for the first time since I got the new install done(Saturday) and I hope this one goes as great as the last one.


 
I got mine from www.americarx.com.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Aug 25, 2010)

I always say how I got mine from the pharmacy for less than $2..I have been applying this week..stopped due to my vacation...It is def working..but I have been trimming my hair due to layer I hate them..because of my sulfur mix they are finally growing out...


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 25, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> I always say how I got mine from the pharmacy for less than $2..I have been applying this week..stopped due to my vacation...It is def working..but I have been trimming my hair due to layer I hate them..because of my sulfur mix they are finally growing out...


 
The next time I order mine I'm going to check the pharmacy. I can't believe that jack-butt pharmacist at CVS was being smug when I asked if they sold Sulfur. I made the mistake of asking for liquid Sulfur and he said he never heard of such a thing and made me feel so silly for asking. He didn't say oh, we don't have liquid but we have powder. So I don't know if they sell it because I never checked again.

I ended up ordering it from Amazon. erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 25, 2010)

I got mine from Kroger but they had to order it for me--something they volunteered to do so that guy at CVS was a jerk


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 25, 2010)

MMMMM! Ya'll didn't tell me that the peppermint oil tingle would be intensified if I baggied! OMG! Having a hairgasm!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 25, 2010)

Applied Bee Mine last night. Tonight I'll use my homemade mixture.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Femme you're crazy!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got mine from Target 6 dollars , I call them on the phone and then they placed the order for me, i was not sure how they would answer me .  



Hairsnob said:


> The next time I order mine I'm going to check the pharmacy. I can't believe that jack-butt pharmacist at CVS was being smug when I asked if they sold Sulfur. I made the mistake of asking for liquid Sulfur and he said he never heard of such a thing and made me feel so silly for asking. He didn't say oh, we don't have liquid but we have powder. So I don't know if they sell it because I never checked again.
> 
> I ended up ordering it from Amazon. erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

Everyone that is seeing growth with the Sulphur Mix are you ladies applying daily or how often? TIA


----------



## Pooks (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey ladies

I've been on vacation since August 4th.  Since I got here I haven't taken any MSM, and I left my Claudie's at home.  I don't know if I can be asked to oil my scalp religiously right now to be honest, but I'm gonna start back up with my MSM as of this evening.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Aug 26, 2010)

I used BM on Monday and Im going to use it again tonight.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Everyone that is seeing growth with the Sulphur Mix are you ladies applying daily or how often? TIA


 

JJ, I started off applying daily; however, now I'm alternating b/w days.  On the days that I do not apply the sulfur, I apply a mixture of JBCO/Mega-tek/WGO.  I'm getting great growth and my edges are filling in nicely


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2010)

Uhmmm Hey ladies.Bumping this so y'all can find it.... Happy Saturday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2010)

Y'all learning your way around yet?


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 28, 2010)

This morning, I placed my order for msm powder. Hopefully, it will arrive the beginning of next week. While in braids, I am trying to retaining as much length as possible.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Y'all learning your way around yet?


 
I'm trying but its gonna take some time to get adjusted to it


----------



## milaydy31 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> This morning, I placed my order for msm powder. Hopefully, it will arrive the beginning of next week. While in braids, I am trying to retaining as much length as possible.


 
You and me both. I'll be applying my homemade mix tonight.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 28, 2010)

Flowinlocks, just wondering, but why do you alternate between which sulfur mix you use?


----------



## maghreblover (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone! Joining this challenge for the last few months of the year. I've made my own sulfur mix and have used it thrice so far, planning to apply daily, and cowash more often,  come september. I used about 9-10% sulfur in my mix.

I have had a slight headache today though. Nothing too serious and i've endured much worse but does this mean I'm allergic to sulfur or will it go away soon?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2010)

Different reasons... The sulfur in MTG and Bee Mine is VERY drying so I tend to use my homemade mix when I feel like my hair is getting too crunchy.  On the flip side, the first 2, especially MTG pack more of a punch as far as growth when used at least every other day straight. My own mix is more moisturizing however the one I'm currently using is MTG cut with leave in cond. and oils. I like to have options just in case I don't want to deal with the dryness or the smell from MTG, and just the dryness of Bee Mine.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 28, 2010)

maghreblover said:


> Hi everyone! Joining this challenge for the last few months of the year. I've made my own sulfur mix and have used it thrice so far, planning to apply daily, and cowash more often,  come september. I used about 9-10% sulfur in my mix.
> 
> I have had a slight headache today though. Nothing too serious and i've endured much worse but does this mean I'm allergic to sulfur or will it go away soon?


 
Adding you to the list! Welcome!! Not sure about the headache. I never experienced one when using it topically..


----------



## africanqueen456 (Aug 29, 2010)

applied today and I believe thurs.sometime I dont apply for a day becuase I dont want to manipulate my hair.thats why I bought an applicator bottle...


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 29, 2010)

Still using my sulfur mixed and taking MSM , some results in my signature thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it just me or is anyone else finding it hard to get motivated to post something? I know the same members are here, but it's something about the color scheme that's cold and uninviting..... I have been poppin in for a few minutes and leaving.


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 29, 2010)

hi all, newbiw here, can i still join this challenge? i use sulphur on my edges, i use flowers of sulphur in my essential oil mix, trying to regrow my edges. my hairline is receding due to genetics (all the women in my mother's family have this) and years of relaxing. i'm transitioning to natural now in my 13th week.
i find that the mix makes my scalp flake after a few days and i assume its the drying effect of the sulphur. is there anything i can add to my mix to make it less drying? my scalp doesnt itch in that area.
TIA.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 29, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else finding it hard to get motivated to post something? I know the same members are here, but it's something about the color scheme that's cold and uninviting..... I have been poppin in for a few minutes and leaving.


 
Yeah idk what it is but I get bored much more easily now. It seems like there is less activity as well. I know I don't like it. Change is not always a good thing!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 29, 2010)

miss cosmic said:


> hi all, newbiw here, can i still join this challenge? i use sulphur on my edges, i use flowers of sulphur in my essential oil mix, trying to regrow my edges. my hairline is receding due to genetics (all the women in my mother's family have this) and years of relaxing. i'm transitioning to natural now in my 13th week.
> i find that the mix makes my scalp flake after a few days and i assume its the drying effect of the sulphur. is there anything i can add to my mix to make it less drying? my scalp doesnt itch in that area.
> TIA.



Well what do you have in your mix right now?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2010)

miss cosmic said:


> hi all, newbiw here, can i still join this challenge? i use sulphur on my edges, i use flowers of sulphur in my essential oil mix, trying to regrow my edges. my hairline is receding due to genetics (all the women in my mother's family have this) and years of relaxing. i'm transitioning to natural now in my 13th week.
> i find that the mix makes my scalp flake after a few days and i assume its the drying effect of the sulphur. is there anything i can add to my mix to make it less drying? my scalp doesnt itch in that area.
> TIA.





By all means you can join!! First off how strong is your mix? Secondly you need to up your moisture whenever you use sulfur. Try using a moisturizing leave in cond.

I use Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship leave in. Some ladies use Jerri curl spray like Scurl or carefree curl. Or you could make your own. I'm sure these ladies will chime in with what they use. You might also try cowashing, and lessening the amount of times a week you are using the mix.

Adding your name to the list welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah idk what it is but I get bored much more easily now. It seems like there is less activity as well. I know I don't like it. Change is not always a good thing!


 
I know there is less activity because ppl are discouraged. I think it will take some time to get everyone back on board. Just wish it was more of a contrast with the colors..


----------



## milaydy31 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't post much but I'm still in the challenge


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey ladies! I finally ordered some Bee Mine! I can't wait for it to come, but in the meantime I'm using my homemade mix.


***geesch, I'm really trying to get used to this new set up****


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree about the color scheme. It really is too dull. My eyes are straining to adjust to it.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 29, 2010)

The new color is boring.

I redid my extensions today and applied my sulu/bee mine mix tonight.


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

hi ladies!

i am counting the days until i can get back to my sulfur!!!

i miss it terribly.

with the week i had to stop before perming, it's been almost 2 weeks.....


----------



## make_me_over (Aug 30, 2010)

OK! maybe I'm slow, but it took me like 2 days to find this post,(I was gettin worried) Anyway I fell off for a couple days (MTG & MSM), but I'm back going strong, my eyes on the prize, and so on...


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i am counting the days until i can get back to my sulfur!!!
> 
> ...


 

I forgot to ask you, does the new MTG smell just as bad as the old one?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2010)

Checking in... Today I flatironed so I won't be using my homemade mix. I wanna be cute through the holiday  then I'm back on.


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I forgot to ask you, does the new MTG smell just as bad as the old one?


 
yes, honey, it's just as stanky as the other version, although it seems slightly less pungent.

you'd think that if there're going to modify the ingredients, they would at least do something about the smell, lol!

just a few more days, and i'll be back to my sulfur!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

quick question: for those that are in the HYH challenge, how would you like for us to do the update?


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Checking in... Today I flatironed so I won't be using my homemade mix. I wanna be cute through the holiday  then I'm back on.



uhh..where da pitchas at?




NikkiQ said:


> quick question: for those that are in the HYH challenge, how would you like for us to do the update?



I was wondering the same.  I may skip posting Sept update, tho I will probably take pics.  I'll post them at the end of the year.  Uh...unless it's SO fabulous that I can't keep it to myself. lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^LOL I know what you mean. I wasn't planning on doing a length check until the end of the year and I'll be in this latest install until early October so I'd be missing it anyway. Is there any way to make up for it?lol


----------



## Ltown (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got back from vacation and I have not posted in a while but I'm still using homemade mix twice a week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Just got back from vacation and I have not posted in a while but I'm still using homemade mix twice a week.


 
Welcome back, how was your vacation?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> uhh..where da pitchas at?




Oops! Lol! no pics from me till end of Sept.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Welcome back, how was your vacation?



Fun, fast, and tiresome! 3 hr time difference is rough.


----------



## Ms.London (Sep 1, 2010)

...ladies if open up a few of my msm capsules and mix it with my oil mixture does that count?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't see why not. Although the problem with that has been ladies experiencing white residue left in the hair.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Oops! Lol! no pics from me till end of Sept.



  Got me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 3, 2010)

Just checking in, wishing everyone a fun and safe holiday weekend!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 3, 2010)

Just checking in to say that I'm no longer applying my sulfur mix everyday since it did not increase my growth rate last month. I'll apply 3-4 times a week just to use up what I have


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 3, 2010)

Checking in still using my sulfur mixed I did grease my scalp with Sulfur 8 tonight , yucky smell.  Have any one add MT to their sulfur flower mixed . I am thinking about adding let me know enjoy your holiday weekend.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy Labor Day ladies!! I'm shampooing with my Shikakai bar tonight. Then it's back to my sulfur mix.


----------



## grow (Sep 6, 2010)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Checking in still using my sulfur mixed I did grease my scalp with Sulfur 8 tonight , yucky smell.  Have any one add MT to their sulfur flower mixed . I am thinking about adding let me know enjoy your holiday weekend.


 

i do both and they work great!

i did my first sulfur mix last night since the perm and it felt soooo good!


----------



## miss cosmic (Sep 6, 2010)

hie!
i forgot to subscribe to this thread and then i couldn't find it 
anyway, my mix is the essential oil growth mix: sage, rosemary, thyme, lavender carried in grapeseed and jojoba oils. i put in just under a teaspoon of sulphur because i only mix up a small batch at a time.
i apply this to my edges every night.

i've since found that letting the sulphur touch my skin is what caused the dryness, so i let the oil sit for several days then mix it up and let it settle again before each application, and hope with fingers crossed that the sulphur is giving me _some_ benefit.
someone please confirm this


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 6, 2010)

grow said:


> i do both and they work great!
> 
> i did my first sulfur mix last night since the perm and it felt soooo good!



Thanks I  will tried and see what results i will get


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2010)

Ladies I tried but I am going to gracefully bow out of this challenge. I won't be able to continue. Good Luck to all!  Flow thanks for having me.


----------



## blueberryd (Sep 6, 2010)

im gonna start up again...ill be applying my sulfur mix 2x/week....hoping for 1 inch/month


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I tried but I am going to gracefully bow out of this challenge. I won't be able to continue. Good Luck to all!  Flow thanks for having me.


 
Sorry it didn't work out for you. Don't worry I'll catch up with you in the BSL challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2010)

miss cosmic said:


> hie!
> i forgot to subscribe to this thread and then i couldn't find it
> anyway, my mix is the essential oil growth mix: sage, rosemary, thyme, lavender carried in grapeseed and jojoba oils. i put in just under a teaspoon of sulphur because i only mix up a small batch at a time.
> i apply this to my edges every night.
> ...



Depends.. Some ladies are seeing results with their homemade mix, others not so much. That was actually the reason for me starting this challenge. So we could experiment and track our results. 

I will say that it sounds like you have a good combination of eo's in your mix.  And it good that you are only mixing small batches. That way if you feel you need to tweak it you can.

We still have a few months left to change things up a bit if we feel like they aren't working..


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just checking in to say that I'm no longer applying my sulfur mix everyday since it did not increase my growth rate last month. I'll apply 3-4 times a week just to use up what I have


 
Have you tried any other sulfur products besides your homemade mix?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Have you tried any other sulfur products besides your homemade mix?


 
No I haven't but I dont have money to spend on other products. I THINK I've found the answer to my growth last year. I'm gonna pay close attention but I think my birth control made my hair grow faster because it seemed to grow so fast last year but only average this year. So I'm gonna measure my growth in a couple of months because that is the only changed variable.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

I washed and DCed my hair today because I had some product build-up on my scalp that was giving me some major itchies. I will be re-appying my mn/sulfur mix to my scalp tonight.


----------



## miss cosmic (Sep 7, 2010)

It is working for me, the improvement is awesome. Will post pics soon as I figure out how to do that.
Thanks 

Actually not sure if its the oils or the sulphur or the combination of both.


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm about to apply my mix after a break of a few days. I could use a little tingle right about now 

I think I'm going to reduce the amount of times I apply my mix to 2-3 times a week instead of nightly. After this mix is gone I'm going to remove the MN and stick to sulfur and oils. I got the best growth before adding the MN. For some reason I keep thinking they're not working together as good as they would alone.

HHG!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

I just applied my MN/sulfur mix to my scalp a few minutes ago. I will only apply it a couple of times a weeks I think. My scalp itches too much when I apply it 4-5 times a week and since I am in braids right now and can't do daily cowashes, I will simply apply it only twice a week.


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies! I misplaced my peppermint oil so I've been applying MTG alone every night, ugh. I am still taking MSM daily. I have also started co-washing, because I'm using way too much product trying to combat the dryness from MTG. Initially I was against co-washing because I felt that it didn't really clean my hair, but I'm not replacing washing with co-washing just adding it in between washes. I am now co-washing every 2 days and still washing every 7, it is helping. I just have to make it thru these next few months (til dec 31) to get to my goal (bsl) then I'm changing from MTG to something less harsh. I do believe MTG is the best growth aid out there, but the baggage that comes along with it... erplexed idk. But on the positive if I reach my goal it will all be worth it. We gotta sacrifice to get the things we want in life, right? Hope everybody has a great day, HHG!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 8, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies! I misplaced my peppermint oil so I've been applying MTG alone every night, ugh. I am still taking MSM daily. I have also started co-washing, because I'm using way too much product trying to combat the dryness from MTG. Initially I was against co-washing because I felt that it didn't really clean my hair, but I'm not replacing washing with co-washing just adding it in between washes. I am now co-washing every 2 days and still washing every 7, it is helping. I just have to make it thru these next few months (til dec 31) to get to my goal (bsl) then I'm changing from MTG to something less harsh. I do believe MTG is the best growth aid out there, but the baggage that comes along with it... erplexed idk. But on the positive if I reach my goal it will all be worth it. We gotta sacrifice to get the things we want in life, right? Hope everybody has a great day, HHG!!!


 


I actually added some leave in cond. to my MTG to help combat dryness.


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I actually added some leave in cond. to my MTG to help combat dryness.


 
Yea see I didn't want to dilute the MTG, because I didn't want to diminish its potency, but the dryness is nearly unbearable. I have to do something,  I mean I almost have straw on my head. So I might try adding some leave in to my MTG tonight, thnx for the tip girly!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 9, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Yea see I didn't want to dilute the MTG, because I didn't want to diminish its potency, but the dryness is nearly unbearable. I have to do something,  I mean I almost have straw on my head. So I might try adding some leave in to my MTG tonight, thnx for the tip girly!


 
I know exactly what you mean. MTG makes my ng feel like steel wool. However it does work.  So I know what you mean about not wanting to dilute it. It also helped when I was applying it straight at night and cowashing it out in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

I ordered a 32oz bottle of Boundless tresses today - they are having a 15% off sale until tomorrow. No discount code needed. If anyone is interested, simply go on the site at www.growthspecifics.com. I sure hope I don't have any delays or shipping issues with it. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2010)

bumping....


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies! I misplaced my peppermint oil so I've been applying MTG alone every night, ugh. I am still taking MSM daily. I have also started co-washing, because I'm using way too much product trying to combat the dryness from MTG. Initially I was against co-washing because I felt that it didn't really clean my hair, but I'm not replacing washing with co-washing just adding it in between washes. I am now co-washing every 2 days and still washing every 7, it is helping. I just have to make it thru these next few months (til dec 31) to get to my goal (bsl) then I'm changing from MTG to something less harsh. I do believe MTG is the best growth aid out there, but the baggage that comes along with it... erplexed idk. But on the positive if I reach my goal it will all be worth it. We gotta sacrifice to get the things we want in life, right? Hope everybody has a great day, HHG!!!


 

generally speaking, MTG has had a drying effect on my hair, but not on my scalp.
to combat the dryness on my hair, first of all, i would put my hair in ponytails so that it only got on the scalp.
sure, some will undoubtedly get on a few strands too, but that's where my clarifying/chelating poo's and deep conditioning treatments came into play.
when i stayed on top of those treatments, my hair ceased to be dry.

also, my dc's would be applied on dry hair, many times right after having applied the mtg to my scalp.
when i slept in the mtg and dc, i would wake up to hair that after rinsed, was soft and mtg'ed.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 11, 2010)

Tuesday, I'll be officially out of this challenge. Why? Well my MSM will be finished on Tuesday and I am no longer applying the sulfur mix because I'm giving up shampoo until Christmas and I don't want it to clog my pores. I will continue to come in and check on you ladies and I can't wait to see your updates!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Tuesday, I'll be officially out of this challenge. Why? Well my MSM will be finished on Tuesday and I am no longer applying the sulfur mix because I'm giving up shampoo until Christmas and I don't want it to clog my pores. I will continue to come in and check on you ladies and I can't wait to see your updates!


 
 Sorry to see you go... Did you feel like you got any extra growth or thickness from the MSM?


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^
i'm sad to see you leave us, too, La Femme!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm bowing out too Flowin I'm not getting any increase in growth, we started in Feb, I trimed in 1/2 inch in Jun and now it's Sept I was hoping to be closer to APL but not.  I enjoyed the challenge but unfortunately it did not give me what I wanted, maybe I need something internal.


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

i'm thinking about changing my mix once again, whew!

sometimes the oils (be it MTG or my own homemade mix) are just too much for me and messy.

then it gets arduous to put them on because i've got to get out my towels, tissues, etc...and i get lazy, lol!

so i was thinking about melting some hair butter (avocado) and then mixing it with the sulfur and letting it get solid to then apply it like a regular pomade. (many of the ingredients in the commercial pomades give me problems on my scalp and hair)


have any of you tried this before as an alternative to using something like sulfur 8?

thanks ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to see you leave also ... What products did you try?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2010)

To the ladies not seeing results I would like if you would still give an update on what products you used and your reggie when we do our final update at the end of the year. Seeing as this was an experimental challenge I think it would be a good reference for anyone looking to try sulfur products in the future. We need feedback from both sides. Thanks so much for joining us.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm thinking about changing my mix once again, whew!
> 
> sometimes the oils (be it MTG or my own homemade mix) are just too much for me and messy.
> 
> ...


 
Never tried it, but it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> To the ladies not seeing results I would like if you would still give an update on what products you used and your reggie when we do our final update at the end of the year. Seeing as this was an experimental challenge I think it would be a good reference for anyone looking to try sulfur products in the future. We need feedback from both sides. Thanks so much for joining us.


 
Yup I'll def continue to check in on you ladies and I'll give a final update in December. I did not receive any extra growth or thickness or change in texture. I think its because my diet was already rich in sulfur and maybe this only works if you are sulfur deficient? Or maybe I was't taking a high enough dosage. I started off at 1,000 and worked my way to 3,000. IDK but I remember my knees hurting after dance last week as well so if it's not even helping my joints, what do I need it for lol


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

I am still waiting on my Boundless Tresses to arrive so I don't have anything new to report as yet.


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 12, 2010)

grow said:


> generally speaking, MTG has had a drying effect on my hair, but not on my scalp.
> to combat the dryness on my hair, first of all, i would put my hair in ponytails so that it only got on the scalp.
> sure, some will undoubtedly get on a few strands too, but that's where my clarifying/chelating poo's and deep conditioning treatments came into play.
> when i stayed on top of those treatments, my hair ceased to be dry.
> ...


 

It's funny that you mentioned clarifying shampoos, because I just used one yesterday and after I felt like it really allowed my deep conditioning treatment to penetrate the shaft effectively. So my hair was much softer. I am very happy with the results MTG & MSM have given me. Using them both daily I've gotten 3 inches in 2 months. So I figured I can at least keep it up til the end of the year, this is my first hair challenge and I won't fail my mind is made up. So if I have to do some extra conditioning or clarifying that's cool. Now I don't think I could dc along with the MTG because I couldn't see washing this natural 4b hair every day. I have to keep my hair in twist just so I can get to my scalp to be able to apply the MTG.  The tips that you ladies give me help me a lot.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to see you leave also ... What products did you try?



I've used BT, BM and homemade mix of sulfur powder with various oils. I've use them all 2-3x a week, I have not gotten any extra growth increase so unfortunately for me why put the extra work to get the same 1/4 inch.


----------



## grow (Sep 13, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I've used BT, BM and homemade mix of sulfur powder with various oils. I've use them all 2-3x a week, I have not gotten any extra growth increase so unfortunately for me why put the extra work to get the same 1/4 inch.



i'm sad it did not work out for you, Ltown, and wish you much success on your journey with the products you will be using.



make_me_over said:


> It's funny that you mentioned clarifying shampoos, because I just used one yesterday and after I felt like it really allowed my deep conditioning treatment to penetrate the shaft effectively. So my hair was much softer. I am very happy with the results MTG & MSM have given me. Using them both daily I've gotten 3 inches in 2 months. So I figured I can at least keep it up til the end of the year, this is my first hair challenge and I won't fail my mind is made up. So if I have to do some extra conditioning or clarifying that's cool. Now I don't think I could dc along with the MTG because I couldn't see washing this natural 4b hair every day. I have to keep my hair in twist just so I can get to my scalp to be able to apply the MTG.  The tips that you ladies give me help me a lot.



make_me_over, WOW, 3 INCHES IN 2 MONTHS IS REMARKABLE PROGRESS!!!

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SUCCESS!!!

i'm glad you tried the clarifying poo and that it gave you such good results.
i also agree with you that daily cowashing could be a bit too much as i didn't know that you are natural.
i'm happy to know you are getting such a solid reggie together!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be cowashing and applying my homemade mixture tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 13, 2010)

Ltown & LaFemmeNaturelle, I'm sorry to see you ladies exiting too but, will definitely see you around the boards and here from time to time.



All's well in my world.  My frustration with my ng and this texlaxing has passed as I'm really going low mani with the HYH challenge.  I was also trying to decide whether to do the end of Sept check-in because of that challenge.  Well, I did a sneak peek at my hair, after trying to ignore it as much as possible and find that I'm definitely mbl.  That said, I'm looking forward to seeing the full length flat ironed and will likely be posting my check (We are still doing end of Sept? )

My hair is moving along quite nicely and I'm definitely hitting my sulfur mix and sticking with msm to try to make this wl goal by end of the year.  From well above apl in January to mbl is definitely encouraging and I'm dying to show pics.


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank God for this challenge to keep me focused because I was just being lazy about applying my sulfur mix. I have to mix a new batch so I was putting it off. :-( 

I hate using the quick reply because I can't find the smileys.  Oh well, have a great night ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ltown & LaFemmeNaturelle, I'm sorry to see you ladies exiting too but, will definitely see you around the boards and here from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It's def. encouraging!! Congratulations on making MBL!!

Yes the check in is still the end of Sept. I can't wait to see the pics.!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

Summer is over, so its back to putting stuff on my scalp.  I have a whole bottle of Claudie's to get through, and two jars of Surge cream.   I am fascinated by @make_me_over 's results.  I swore I'd never use MTG because of the smell; do you think their human version works just as well?  And what kind of sulfur is in that stuff anyway?  I mean, is it just MSM, or something else?
ETA: I see it has mineral oil.  *sigh* I hate to go there, but if it works...


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 14, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Summer is over, so its back to putting stuff on my scalp.  I have a whole bottle of Claudie's to get through, and two jars of Surge cream.   I am fascinated by @make_me_over 's results.  I swore I'd never use MTG because of the smell; do you think their human version works just as well?  And what kind of sulfur is in that stuff anyway?  I mean, is it just MSM, or something else?
> ETA: I see it has mineral oil.  *sigh* I hate to go there, but if it works...


 
I think it's the same as MTG except with and different scent. From the reviews on here it doesn't smell much better than the original. Plus it costs more.


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> @Ltown & @LaFemmeNaturelle, I'm sorry to see you ladies exiting too but, will definitely see you around the boards and here from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!!! That is sooo inspirational!!!



LaidBak said:


> Summer is over, so its back to putting stuff on my scalp.  I have a whole bottle of Claudie's to get through, and two jars of Surge cream.   I am fascinated by @make_me_over 's results.  I swore I'd never use MTG because of the smell; do you think their human version works just as well?  And what kind of sulfur is in that stuff anyway?  I mean, is it just MSM, o r something else?
> ETA: I see it has mineral oil.  *sigh* I hate to go there, but if it works...


 
Mtg also has cade oil in it, which is used to treat hair loss so maybe that is a contributing factor along with the sulfur, idk. What ever u choose to do I hope u get great results.  HHG!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

Checking in... I'll be doing an Ayurvedic tea rinse today. Then later I'll apply be mine. The forum went down a couple of times for me yesterday : ( I noticed when it came back up all the thanks I gave for posts were gone. Kinda annoying...


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 15, 2010)

I changed my mix this week and I love it even more. I'm back to the basics of just JB Castor oil, peppermint oil and the Sulfur. I love it and it's thicker than I thought it would be without the MN.

I didn't get those horrible itchies I got before when I used too much castor oil. Then again, the last time I got those itchies I was using the regular castor oil and this time it's the JBCO. I've got to find the JBCO locally because I hate paying the high shipping costs. 

HHG everyone!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I changed my mix this week and I love it even more. I'm back to the basics of just JB Castor oil, peppermint oil and the Sulfur. I love it and it's thicker than I thought it would be without the MN.
> 
> I didn't get those horrible itchies I got before when I used too much castor oil. Then again, the last time I got those itchies I was using the regular castor oil and this time it's the JBCO. I've got to find the JBCO locally because I hate paying the high shipping costs.
> 
> HHG everyone!


 


The Ayurveda vendor sells it.

http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/brands/Tropic-Isle-Living.html


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 15, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> The Ayurveda vendor sells it.
> 
> http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/brands/Tropic-Isle-Living.html


 
Thanks flowinlocks! Their prices look more reasonable so I'll order from there the next time.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I changed my mix this week and I love it even more. I'm back to the basics of just JB Castor oil, peppermint oil and the Sulfur. I love it and it's thicker than I thought it would be without the MN.
> 
> I didn't get those horrible itchies I got before when I used too much castor oil. Then again, the last time I got those itchies I was using the regular castor oil and this time it's the JBCO. I've got to find the JBCO locally because I hate paying the high shipping costs.
> 
> HHG everyone!


 
Oh my word, it's the castor oil that has been giving me those terrible itchies? That really suck becuase it never itched me like this before. It is the only thing I added to my reggie as of late that would cause my scalp to itch so bad. Anyhoo, I'll have to do something else with it now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 16, 2010)

2 more weeks to go before we post update pics.!! Let's keep it rolling ladies.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been slacking these past few days.  Making up a fresh batch today and starting back tomorrow.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 16, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I changed my mix this week and I love it even more. I'm back to the basics of just JB Castor oil, peppermint oil and the Sulfur. I love it and it's thicker than I thought it would be without the MN.
> 
> I didn't get those horrible itchies I got before when I used too much castor oil. Then again, the last time I got those itchies I was using the regular castor oil and this time it's the JBCO. I've got to find the JBCO locally because I hate paying the high shipping costs.
> 
> HHG everyone!


 
Hairsnob, You are an angel. I was just about to ask via a new thread if anyone has tried a sulfur JBCO mix. I just ordered both last week and was going to try it out. Can I ask what's your JBCO/sulfur ratio? I was going to do 90% JBCO and 10% sulfur. Also do I have to warm the JBCO for mixing or mix as is. Sorry for all the questions. OH and I got itchies with regular castor oil so I'm glad that that's not the case with the JBCO!


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 16, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> Hairsnob, You are an angel. I was just about to ask via a new thread if anyone has tried a sulfur JBCO mix. I just ordered both last week and was going to try it out. Can I ask what's your JBCO/sulfur ratio? I was going to do 90% JBCO and 10% sulfur. Also do I have to warm the JBCO for mixing or mix as is. Sorry for all the questions. OH and I got itchies with regular castor oil so I'm glad that that's not the case with the JBCO!


 
Great minds think alike  I use 10% sulfur, about 80% JBCO and 10% Nioxin (plus about 20 drops of Peppermint oil). I love this mix!! Nice and thick (it'd be even thicker without the Nioxin). 

And don't warm the JBCO because you never know if that changes anything with the sulfur. I just mix it all up as it is and it dissolves with no problem. 

HTH!! 

Good luck and HHG!!


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Oh my word, it's the castor oil that has been giving me those terrible itchies? That really suck becuase it never itched me like this before. It is the only thing I added to my reggie as of late that would cause my scalp to itch so bad. Anyhoo, I'll have to do something else with it now.


 
Yeah, it was funny because it would be the next day and I'd get a sudden case of the itchies sometimes. I thought it was a good thing but that itchy feeling wasn't good at all so I had to wash it the last time it was so bad. The other times it would start to itch the next day but not as bad. I think it itched more when the ratio of castor oil was too high because I've used it all this time but it only itches when I used too much. 

So far no itchies with this JBCO and I used a lot of it.

HHG!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 18, 2010)

Checking in, I just gave myself a scalp massage and applied my homemade mix.


----------



## miss cosmic (Sep 19, 2010)

Checking in. Have braids now so will be applying to whole head not just edges. Hope to see some major growth.
Hhg all


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 19, 2010)

I pooed earlier with my Shikakai bar. I'll be using my homemade mix. Perhaps with a little Bee Mine as well


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2010)

I know I'm too late to be in on this challenge, but I will be watching this thread. I think I'ma hop back on the sulfur tip. 

I have a weak spot of hair, its thin, breaks off easily, and doesn't grow as fast as the rest of my hair. A couple years ago, I was pretty consistent with using MTG just in that one spot and it thrived. It was still slightly thinner and shorter than the rest of the rest of my hair but it was much thicker and longer than before

 I've been eyeballing the BeeMine serums and may get back on this.  I don't get relaxers anymore, so that helped some, but its still struggling to keep up with the rest of my hair and I"m tired of getting trims to keep the rest of my hair even with that part.


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2010)

So I just went back and read thru some of the thread. Not all, its too dang long! lol 

My hair is soooo weird. People are saying MTG made their hair dry/hard.  When i was using it, I think it made it softer! lol.  I'm also one of those people that the products that everyone else loves, makes my hair dry and horrible, go figure!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Subbing to this thread to see results! 

I just ordered some MTG.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 20, 2010)

I keep slipping off of this challenge.  After I cut my hair back in early August, I started back using it faithfully for a few weeks then stopped.  I do notice a difference with the length from when I first cut it like a month and a half ago, not sure about exactly how much though.  I started back using my mixture last night.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Imani said:


> I know I'm too late to be in on this challenge, but I will be watching this thread. I think I'ma hop back on the sulfur tip.
> 
> I have a weak spot of hair, its thin, breaks off easily, and doesn't grow as fast as the rest of my hair. A couple years ago, I was pretty consistent with using MTG just in that one spot and it thrived. It was still slightly thinner and shorter than the rest of the rest of my hair but it was much thicker and longer than before
> 
> I've been eyeballing the BeeMine serums and may get back on this.  I don't get relaxers anymore, so that helped some, but its still struggling to keep up with the rest of my hair and I"m tired of getting trims to keep the rest of my hair even with that part.


 

The challenge goes till the end of Dec. If you would like to join.


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> The challenge goes till the end of Dec. If you would like to join.



Cool! I'm in. 

I have some MTG at the house already. I'm only applying it to the back half of my hair. I'm considering mixing it with one of the Afroveda oils, but I'll just use it alone for now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2010)

Imani said:


> Cool! I'm in.
> 
> I have some MTG at the house already. I'm only applying it to the back half of my hair. I'm considering mixing it with one of the Afroveda oils, but I'll just use it alone for now.


 

Ok I'll add you to the list. If you want you can post a starting pic. That way you can track your progress from now till the end of the year.


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> 2 more weeks to go before we post update pics.!! Let's keep it rolling ladies.


 
wOW! I had no idea. I thought it was to be Sept. 1st. I've been involved in the move to my new home so everything seems topsy turvy right now.
Thanks for mentioning this.

Oh, btw when is the big day?


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 20, 2010)

Checking in: I didn't apply mtg this weekend (just didn't feel like it) I did apply some this morning though, and  I have been taking msm consistently on a daily basis.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 21, 2010)

My Sulu MaxGro came today!  APL here I come!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 21, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> wOW! I had no idea. I thought it was to be Sept. 1st. I've been involved in the move to my new home so everything seems topsy turvy right now.
> Thanks for mentioning this.
> 
> Oh, btw when is the big day?


 



Sept. 30th.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the updates! I need some hair porn!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm, this Sulu Max Grow smells kinda funky.  Vatika Frosting to the rescue!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 22, 2010)

Still applying my homemade mix. I'm attempting to stretch for 10 weeks so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sept. 30th.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

Since I'm in the HYH challenge, I'm not sure how I'm supposed to post my progress so far without breaking the rules of the challenge. Can I take pics of my NG instead and compare it to the pic of NG I posted when first joining the challenge?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Since I'm in the HYH challenge, I'm not sure how I'm supposed to post my progress so far without breaking the rules of the challenge. Can I take pics of my NG instead and compare it to the pic of NG I posted when first joining the challenge?


 



Of course! And don't forget we also have the end of the year update as well.


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm about to apply my sulfur mix right now. I sure as heck don't feel like it but this is the sacrifice we make for longer hair. I wish this stuff was good to put on your hair itself because I'd just rub it all through real quick. That's how tired I am.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 22, 2010)

Decided to alternate Miss Claudie's Scalp Elixir with Sulu Max Grow (SMG).  The smell of her stuff completely covers the funky smell of the SMG.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Decided to alternate Miss Claudie's Scalp Elixir with Sulu Max Grow (SMG).  The smell of her stuff completely covers the funky smell of the SMG.


 
So it is true about the smell being just as bad as MTG.


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

ladies, i have to confess.......

i have been incredibly lazy lately and simply do not seem to want to do anything to or for my hair.

i will try to get back on the wagon soon.......


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 25, 2010)

Still at it. Only 5 more days till updates!!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks girl! y'all mind if i update at the end of the year? that way, i wouldn't create any conflict with my hyh challenge.

i am getting back into my routine, though.....thank goodness!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey girls! I applied some BM last night! I love the smell of this stuff. It will be my first time using the product, so I'm excited!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be taking my NG pics on either Monday or Tuesday and I can't wait!!! I took a sneak peek on Wednesday when I took my braids out and even though it wasn't that great of a shot, I could see a difference


----------



## NJoy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, I may not do a formal length check, not only because of HYH, but because as we go into this final stretch, I want to put the pedal to the metal and am going to continue to stay away from the heat.  I did do an informal stretched length check on the 12th.  I may use that pic.  We'll see.  I slacked up over the summer but, in this final stretch of the year, I plan to get back on the bandwagon (as grow put it).  

Also, I've decided not to perm next week (which would have made it ideal for the length check).  I've really learned how to deal with my ng/texlaxed hair and plan to try to stretch another month, at least.  I'm very excited with my progress and look forward to seeing everyone else's too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 25, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks girl! y'all mind if i update at the end of the year? that way, i wouldn't create any conflict with my hyh challenge.
> 
> i am getting back into my routine, though.....thank goodness!


 
That's not a problem. However depending on which style you are wearing if you want to check your progress, I say do a straighten a small section at the back. that's what I use to do. If not we'll see you at the end of the year.



NikkiQ said:


> I'll be taking my NG pics on either Monday or Tuesday and I can't wait!!! I took a sneak peek on Wednesday when I took my braids out and even though it wasn't that great of a shot, I could see a difference


 
Congrats! I can't wait to see it either. 



NJoy said:


> Yeah, I may not do a formal length check, not only because of HYH, but because as we go into this final stretch, I want to put the pedal to the metal and am going to continue to stay away from the heat.  I did do an informal stretched length check on the 12th.  I may use that pic.  We'll see.  I slacked up over the summer but, in this final stretch of the year, I plan to get back on the bandwagon (as grow put it).
> 
> Also, I've decided not to perm next week (which would have made it ideal for the length check).  I've really learned how to deal with my ng/texlaxed hair and plan to try to stretch another month, at least.  I'm very excited with my progress and look forward to seeing everyone else's too.


 
It's funny you are saying that, next weekend is my date to relax also. But I'm holding out for a few more weeks.  If you want to just do a small section for comparison that would work also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm about to straighten out my hair for the update pics. I most likely won't be on the sulfur for a few weeks because I plan on relaxing after the reveal.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep.  Just peeking in to see if anybody posted any updates yet *cough*flow*cough*


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol!! Girl No! After what I went through.... I was to tired too even thing about taking a picture. I plan on taking some later on today.


----------



## grow (Sep 28, 2010)

i hope you are ok, Flow!

i put my sulfur mix on last night! felt good to be in my swing of things!

although i must admit, i refuse to beat myself up if i miss a day or two.

from no on through the end of the year, i want to just enjoy my journey and not stress over what i feel "i've gotta do". i'm gonna take it easy alot more and do it because i want to when i want to and be ok with it if i don't. it's not like my hair will fall off my head if i miss a day, anyway, so why stress?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm back in my braids now to wear under my wigs so my sulfur will be SO much easier to apply now 

I took a few NG shots last week when I took my braids out. I will try to post them soon.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 28, 2010)

Can we still join this? I just got my MTG today and my Sulu should be here tomorrow.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 28, 2010)

......lurkin for pics.......


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

my NG pics ladies! sorry they're kinda crappy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Can we still join this? I just got my MTG today and my Sulu should be here tomorrow.


 
Yes we still have a few months left. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2010)

grow said:


> i hope you are ok, Flow!
> 
> i put my sulfur mix on last night! felt good to be in my swing of things!
> 
> ...


 



I'm ok I just had a 3 hour detangling nightmare yesterday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> my NG pics ladies! sorry they're kinda crappy.


 
That looks like over an inch of ng. How many weeks post are you?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^3 hours??? wow flow! sorry to hear that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That looks like over an inch of ng. How many weeks post are you?


 
only an inch? I'm 5 months post


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^I know I can't tell from those pics. The best way to measure is to use a tape measure. I don't think estimating from pics are accurate.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't estimate from pics. the only pics I have using a ruler are from when I had my braids in and I measured how high I could lift them due to the NG.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 28, 2010)

No I'm saying going off of other people's estimates. You put a sad face like you were disappointed to only have an inch at 5 months post. But YOU know how much growth you have. We can't see.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't really get sad from her estimate. It was just a face. Sorry it gave off that impression. Taking pics these days is VERY hard b/c even though I have long monkey arms, I can't contort that well to get pics of the back of my head while holding a ruler  I'll have to get the SO to take some for me at the end of the year when I finally flat iron. LORD these 3 months feel like eternity!!!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. New growth is really hard to measure!

Anywho, here are my starting pics:


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I gave up on taking ng pics a long time ago. It's nearly impossible! Maybe I'll be able to get them around month 18.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> only an inch? I'm 5 months post


 
Don't be discouraged. If your ng is anything like mine you need to stretch it before you measure. Mine is so tightly coiled it can go from 1 inch to 3 with one pull.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I agree. New growth is really hard to measure!
> 
> Anywho, here are my starting pics:


 
Your hair is really pretty. I love the color.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Don't be discouraged. If your ng is anything like mine you need to stretch it before you measure. Mine is so tightly coiled it can go from 1 inch to 3 with one pull.


 
eh I'm not discouraged really lol. It was just a face. I'm happy with my progress. Compared to my starting pic with my hair combed down, I can REALLY see a difference. I just applied my Bee Mine in between my braids a second ago


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Your hair is really pretty. I love the color.


 

Thank you!  I got the color by henna'ing over light/med brown dye.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> eh I'm not discouraged really lol. It was just a face. I'm happy with my progress. Compared to my starting pic with my hair combed down, *I can REALLY see a difference. *I just applied my Bee Mine in between my braids a second ago


 

That's good!
I can't wait to see your year ends pics.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

working on my update pics now.  Tried to flat iron a section and burned the heck outta my scalp.  Man!  It HAS been a long time since I've used heat. I'm gonna be in trouble having to flat iron whenever I want to wear my hair out.  Owie.  Ah well.  brb.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

Wait.  Is this update or comparison?  What am I comparing it against?  The beginning of the challenge?  Since the last update?  Start of HHJ? Or just current pics?  

flowinlocks


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wait.  Is this update or comparison?  What am I comparing it against?  The beginning of the challenge?  Since the last update?  Start of HHJ? Or just current pics?
> 
> flowinlocks


 
Since the beginning of the challenge.  Sorry for the late response. I have too many tabs open tryin to keep up here, my forum, and faceBook


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> working on my update pics now.  Tried to flat iron a section and burned the heck outta my scalp.  Man!  It HAS been a long time since I've used heat. I'm gonna be in trouble having to flat iron whenever I want to wear my hair out.  Owie.  Ah well.  brb.


 
Ouch! I've been finding myself just pressing out my hair lately when I want it straight instead of flat ironing.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah well, I'll just compare to start pic.  Here ya go.





I'm pretty pleased with how well my ends are holding up.  Second pic is damp with HELTR leave in sealed with hot six oil.  This air-dries so soft to me.  As I mentioned, I started to flat iron the roots of the nape section but burned my scalp on the left side and said forget it.  So, it is what it is for now.  Towel is at wl.  

I'm holding off my touch up for another 4 weeks.  Meantime, I'm officially claiming mbl.

So there.  That's my contribution to the update parade.  Going to bed now.  G'night!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ah well, I'll just compare to start pic.  Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:woohoo: Awesome!!! I knew your comparisons would be dramatic. Congratulations on making MBL!! I'm loving the thickness as well.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> :woohoo: Awesome!!! I knew your comparisons would be dramatic. Congratulations on making MBL!! I'm loving the thickness as well.


 
Thanks, girl.  I'm really enjoying the thickness that the texlaxing is bringing too.  And it looks really good just to be a small section in the back.   Thank God I'm getting the hang of the texlax thing.  I wasn't feeling so good about it not so long ago.   Anyway, back on the grind.  Like grow said, I'm not pressuring myself.  Just gonna let my hair do what it does as we coast into the new year.

Thanks for the support.  And message me your fb info.


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> my NG pics ladies! sorry they're kinda crappy.


 

CONGRATS ON YOUR PROGRESS!!!! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK!!!


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ah well, I'll just compare to start pic.  Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Gee willikers BATMAN .... 
That's SUPER GROWTH!!!* :superman:


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> *
> Gee willikers BATMAN ....
> That's SUPER GROWTH!!!* :superman:



  Too funny!  Thanks, girl.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 29, 2010)

Question for those using MTG - does it rinse out easily with water? I used it last night and I do not like how it makes my hair feel (ie greasy). However, I cowash daily so I'm washing it out anyway, but sometimes thicker oils build up on my hair, like JBCO. But MTG is rather thin - are you all having to shampoo to get it out or is a rinse/cowash okay?

And yes! NJoy, your growth is niiiiice girl!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 29, 2010)

Mad props to NJoy!  
Just applied my Claudie's.  I've got wavy roots at 13 days post.  Just a smidgen of wave, but wave nonetheless.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 29, 2010)

dang work computer won't let me see the updates!!! I'll have to wait til I get home. I can't wait to see more as time goes on


----------



## Ltown (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats Njoy, great progress.

I'm posting although I'm not in the challenge any longer but Flowin ask us to post 

Feb







Aug


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Congrats Njoy, great progress.
> 
> I'm posting although I'm not in the challenge any longer but Flowin ask us to post
> 
> ...


 


Ltown I see progress! Congratulations! Weren't you transitioning? earlier in the year? What are you doing now that you are out of the challenge?

Of topic, but is it just me with the forum not being available, showing an error message? I've had this happen quite a bit.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^That hasn't happened to me and gosh Flowinlocks you really gonna hold out on us til the 30th huh? lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^That hasn't happened to me and gosh Flowinlocks you really gonna hold out on us til the 30th huh? lol


 
 No actually I have been on a hiatus. I'm trying to do like ten things at once. I took some pics. last night but they were too big. I resized them today and was about to post when the forum crashed a few minutes ago  I'm about to post in a few.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 29, 2010)

@NJoy: Your progress is bananas!!!! You are the reason I got into this challenge!!! Keep up the good work!

Forgive me if I've posted this before, but I won't be able to give any updates at this time. I'm at basic training and need to keep this stuff braided up until the beginning of November. Sorry , but it'll be worth the wait

ETA: Just applied some BM for the night!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 29, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ltown I see progress! Congratulations! Weren't you transitioning? earlier in the year? What are you doing now that you are out of the challenge?
> 
> Of topic, but is it just me with the forum not being available, showing an error message? I've had this happen quite a bit.



Yes it went down in the middle of my posting. No I finish transitioning in Jan, fully natural now. I just think Feb-Aug growth is regular not as result of the sulfur.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @NJoy: Your progress is bananas!!!! You are the reason I got into this challenge!!! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Forgive me if I've posted this before, but I won't be able to give any updates at this time. I'm at basic training and need to keep this stuff braided up until the beginning of November. Sorry , but it'll be worth the wait
> 
> ETA: Just applied some BM for the night!


 
It's ok. Next update is at the end of the year.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 29, 2010)

Why was i tagged?...What did i do?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me confess....i haven't been consistent with the BM lately....i gotta get back on the ball. I think i got some growth a few months ago in the form of "lead hairs"...but i hated how they looked and i trimmed about an inch off.......i won't do that next time.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been consistent with my sulfur applications however I'm hiding my hair until Dec. i am even hiding it from my self. LOL I have not blow dried or anything. Just braids and wigs. I BCed in June so I will do a 6mnth reveal sometime in Dec.
Sorry I have no porn but I am enjoying the porn in this thread!  (ummm that sounds weird but um yall know what I mean) LOL


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok here goes.

First pic.
End of Dec. 09

Second and third pics. from today. For further updates,setback, and trims, see my album.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Why was i tagged?...What did i do?


 
 You were summoned to post your updates.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Let me confess....i haven't been consistent with the BM lately....i gotta get back on the ball. I think i got some growth a few months ago in the form of "lead hairs"...but i hated how they looked and i trimmed about an inch off.......i won't do that next time.


 


hair4romheaven said:


> I have been consistent with my sulfur applications however I'm hiding my hair until Dec. i am even hiding it from my self. LOL I have not blow dried or anything. Just braids and wigs. I BCed in June so I will do a 6mnth reveal sometime in Dec.
> Sorry I have no porn but I am enjoying the porn in this thread!  (ummm that sounds weird but um yall know what I mean) LOL


 


We'll see you ladies at the end of the year. Stick to it, you still have a few months to kick it up a notch..


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 29, 2010)

I just got the notification that I was tagged, lol.  I've been using my sulfur mix every night for the past several days.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2010)

To all the tagged challengers. We are posting updates tomorrow. Although some ladies have already started.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 30, 2010)

Tomorrow's the big day.  Grabbing a front row seat and waiting for the show.  So far, so good.  





flowinlocks said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> First pic.
> End of Dec. 09
> ...



Nice progress, Flow.  You definitely got length AND thickness.  Are you using henna to thicken your strands?  And if so, are you using indigo too?


I like how @SmilingElephant comes in like "who paged me?"  "what did I do?" 


I've been keeping up with updates on my phone.  My internet connection has been acting real strange tonight.

NikkiQ, how were you able to get such good shots of your ng?  I'm not good at deciphering ng pics but, it does look like a lot. I tried to take pics and I couldn't get the detail like you did.  Did you have someone else taking those?


----------



## NJoy (Sep 30, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> I just got the notification that I was tagged, lol.  I've been using my sulfur mix every night for the past several days.


 
Priss Pot,  your makeup is FLAWLESS!!  I'll be stalking.  Just so you know.


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 30, 2010)

I started using sulfur on July 12th to get me to BSL by Dec 30, 2010 Here are my results so far........






I started off at the 4 on my shirt and now I am at the 7. I only straightened one part of my hair because I am trying to stay away from heat until the end of the year. I hope I can keep going through the next 3 months. Although it's not easy at times, I do feel like sulfur is helping to grow my hair quickly. I also need a trim really badly, but that will have to wait til December as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> I started using sulfur on July 12th to get me to BSL by Dec 30, 2010 Here are my results so far........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Congratulations!!! You have made wonderful progress in a short amount of time. I think I'm gonna wait till Dec. to trim as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't like how you have to go back uncheck each post after multiquoting. Or else it will do it every post thereafter. Anyway NJoy Thanks, sometimes I feel like I see progress, other times it looks the same. I do have to keep in mind all the trimming I did this year. Now that I have my ends under control I'm gonna hold off for a while.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL flowinlocks I love that you tagged everyone! I just joined yesterday! My current update is that I got the Sulu oil in the new scent...and guess what it smells like?! Dirty grill + kiwi pear. I'm convinced it's impossible to mask the original scent. For those of you who said it smelled like bacon, SHAME ON YOU. Bacon smells good! This smells like old dirty grill racks. But - I'll still use it. I really want my hair to grow. lol!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> LOL flowinlocks I love that you tagged everyone! I just joined yesterday! My current update is that I got the Sulu oil in the new scent...and guess what it smells like?! *Dirty grill + kiwi pear.* I'm convinced it's impossible to mask the original scent. For those of you who said it smelled like bacon, SHAME ON YOU. Bacon smells good! *This smells like old dirty grill racks. *But - I'll still use it. I really want my hair to grow. lol!



 You should have seen the look on my face the first time I smelled MTG. 

My dd always pops in my room and says "are you using that burnt tire stuff again?"


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 30, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You should have seen the look on my face the first time I smelled MTG.
> 
> My dd always pops in my room and says "are you using that burnt tire stuff again?"



My justification is that it HAS to work. Otherwise they would have changed the ingreds to make it smell better. At least now I know what it feels like to live in a grill.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> My justification is that it HAS to work. Otherwise they would have changed the ingreds to make it smell better. At least now I know what it feels like to live in a grill.


 
Oh it does work  just be sure to kick up the moisture and keep it off the length of your hair the best you can.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 30, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Oh it does work  just be sure to kick up the moisture and keep it off the length of your hair the best you can.



I will say - the Sulu applicator bottle is GREAT for this - I placed droplets directly on my scalp rather than yesterday when I used original MTG out of the bottle and placed it on my hands and the length of my hair. Thankfully, I cowash daily so I can wash that mess out, lol!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I will say - the Sulu applicator bottle is GREAT for this - I placed droplets directly on my scalp rather than yesterday when I used original MTG out of the bottle and placed it on my hands and the length of my hair. Thankfully, I cowash daily so I can wash that mess out, lol!


 
Oh no! Never place MTG on the length. It will dry it out something horribly.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 30, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Oh on! Never place MTG on the length. It will dry it out something horribly.



Good to know, thank you! My hair was not dry per se, but definitely greasy without the softness I get from "better" oils....definitely crap for hair health, good for growth?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Good to know, thank you! My hair was not dry per se, but definitely greasy without the softness I get from "better" oils....definitely *crap for hair health, good for growth?*


 
Exactly


----------



## Mzz Mac (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I guess I have been summoned to the principles office (tagged), huh?
I aint gon lie, I feel off for the summer cuz I had been dedicating my free time to working out and figured all the blood circulation would help my hair grow.
Since the season has changed a bit, I will get back into the game maybe 3 times per week.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 30, 2010)

My recent updated pics are on my blog...i posted them a few days ago

My Journey to the Jungle


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> LOL flowinlocks I love that you tagged everyone! I just joined yesterday! My current update is that I got the *Sulu oil in the new scent*...and guess what it smells like?! Dirty grill + kiwi pear. I'm convinced it's impossible to mask the original scent. For those of you who said it smelled like bacon, SHAME ON YOU. Bacon smells good! This smells like old dirty grill racks. But - I'll still use it. I really want my hair to grow. lol!



WTF?  New scent?  I just bought some and I didn't see any scent options on their website. And yes its smells pretty darned bad.  Where did you get a scented version from?  I'm on their website and don't see anything about it.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 30, 2010)

laidback There is another thread on it (I think called "MTG New Scent"?)...it's not on the site yet but they were introducing it on Facebook - there was a code to get it for free. And I will say that while it still smells bad, I used it last night on my hair and the kiwi pear scent was lingering more than the dirty grill scent...so I guess that's good!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 30, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> laidback There is another thread on it (I think called "MTG New Scent"?)...it's not on the site yet but they were introducing it on Facebook - there was a code to get it for free. And I will say that while it still smells bad, I used it last night on my hair and the kiwi pear scent was lingering more than the dirty grill scent...so I guess that's good!!!


 
Thanks.  Dang I wish I had known about this two weeks ago. LoL!  I just checked out that facebook page.  I see it now.  At least the company is responding to the consumer.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know that I ever posted a starting pic (I can't get the search thing to work for me right now).  But I've had several set backs this year.  So this is my latest picture.  I took this earlier this month after a relaxer and a cut.  I had severe breakage and unevenness in the back. I guess this will also be my startgin pic if there is a 'part 2' to this challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> My recent updated pics are on my blog...i posted them a few days ago
> 
> My Journey to the Jungle


 
I'm following your Blog now.. Your hair is beautiful, don't forget to post a starting pic. along with your update. Congrats!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I don't know that I ever posted a starting pic (I can't get the search thing to work for me right now).  But I've had several set backs this year.  So this is my latest picture.  I took this earlier this month after a relaxer and a cut.  I had severe breakage and unevenness in the back. I guess this will also be my startgin pic if there is a 'part 2' to this challenge.


 

Sorry to hear about your setbacks.  I hope you were able to figure out what the problem was. I had a few issues of my own with my ends. So with the trims I did this year I feel like I'm almost in the same spot as when I started. 

I only plan on continuing the challenge till the end of the year, but this pic. will def. serve as a good comparison for you when we do our final reveals.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

Waiting for some more updates ladies!!


----------



## milaydy31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am wearing two strands twists so I will take them out tomorrow and post my update pics this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 30, 2010)

flowinlocks 
I thought you didn't tag me on purpose . I rarely post in here but I still read. I haven't used sulfur probably since August . I plan to start back tomorrow and I will update at the end of the year bc I'm in the HYH challenge. It will be great to see a side by side fro comparison.


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, here's my contribution as promised.  I'm happy with the growth, although I don't know if you can notice it here. 

I've been off the mix for a few weeks  now due to scalp  soreness.

June 2010::start picture:






Sept. shots here:





Here on Sept. 9:: I felt so silly here because I 'm not even up to the first line yet.  





  Please excuse the mess...as we just moved.










More sharing:

Not a full bun, but a girl can dream until it's real...right?






And this is how I wear my hair most of the time.


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 30, 2010)

flowinlocks,
I read your post from the other day, and I know how you feel.  Just a few days ago it took me a little over 2 hours to detangle.  I kept getting snapping ...not good.   I could not figure out what went wrong, so I changed my shower filter earlier than usual.  
I just checked out a new book on curly hair,and so far it sounds good. 
Btw, thank you for the advice on protecting my ends.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> flowinlocks
> I thought you didn't tag me on purpose . I rarely post in here but I still read. I haven't used sulfur probably since August . I plan to start back tomorrow and I will update at the end of the year bc I'm in the HYH challenge. It will be great to see a side by side fro comparison.


 


I actually just copied the list of challengers. but I skipped over the peeps who post often. That's why I left you of the list. I didn't forget about you.  I knew you would pop in.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 30, 2010)

TwistNMx. Thanks for posting. Congrats. on your progress! I have found that CHI Keratin mist helps keep my hair from breaking during the detangling process. Especially my delicate crown area.


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks. I will definitely look at this.
I wasn't sure if the pix was  noticeable in difference.
Also, congrats to you also on your  wonderful progress.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 30, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug store chain that sells sublimed sulfur? (Like CVS, Rite Aid, Walgreens) I'd like to join, but I want to make sure I actually have a sulfur mix beforehand.
> Thanks!


 
If you want to pay for shipping I could ship you mine. IT's a TON left....like basically all of it lol but idk how much shipping is....maybe 5 dollars?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Bumping..... Anymore pics?


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ah well, I'll just compare to start pic.  Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NJoy, THAT IS MARVELOUS PROGRESS!!!!!

how does is feel to be in MBL land?

and it looks so healthy and full and yes, long!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> my NG pics ladies! sorry they're kinda crappy.


 

NikkiQ, CONGRATULATIONS ON ALL THAT YUMMY NG!!!

i think it looks really great because you can see that there is so much more than what meets the eye!!!

you are gonna be incredibly surprised the day you straighten all that ng out, and girl, we are gonna party!

KUTGW SUGAR!!!


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Congrats Njoy, great progress.
> 
> I'm posting although I'm not in the challenge any longer but Flowin ask us to post
> 
> ...



Ltown, EXCELLENT GROWTH!!!

with or without the sulfur, your hair is doing extremely well!

you've got alogreat new length in there, so whatever it is, it's working for ya!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> First pic.
> End of Dec. 09
> ...



flowinlocks, GET IT FLOW!

you grow, Flow!!!

i see that you are ready to "say hello" to BSL land!!!! YAH!!!!!

girl, i am sooo very happy for your progress and thank you for being such an inspiration!!!

KUTGW!!!


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> I started using sulfur on July 12th to get me to BSL by Dec 30, 2010 Here are my results so far........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@make_me_over, CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!!

wow, has your hair ever grown!!!

it has just shot down your back, and i remember way back when and you didn't know if this would even work.

well, you've just proven that it really does work!!!

WONDERFUL PROGRESS!!!


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I don't know that I ever posted a starting pic (I can't get the search thing to work for me right now).  But I've had several set backs this year.  So this is my latest picture.  I took this earlier this month after a relaxer and a cut.  I had severe breakage and unevenness in the back. I guess this will also be my startgin pic if there is a 'part 2' to this challenge.



LaidBak, CONGRATULATIONS, GIRL YOU HAVE GOT THE WINNING ATTITUDE THAT WILL BRING YOU YOUR DREAM HAIR!

I SO ADMIRE HOW YOU ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, GIVE UP!

YOU CLAIM YOUR SETBACK, BUT YOU CLAIM YOUR COMEBACK TOO, AND YOU ARE ON THE ROAD TO A FRESH NEW HEAD OF GORGEOUS HAIR!!!

I AM SOOOO CHEERING YOU ON THROUGH TO SEE ALL THAT GLORIOUS NEW HAIR YOU ARE CULTIVATING RIGHT NOW!!!

AND YOUR HAVING MASTERED THE USE OF PROTEIN AND NO MORE BEAKAGE IS ONE OF THE MOST VALUABLE AND INSPIRATIONAL ASSETS ANY HAIR JOURNEY CAN HAVE!!!

KEEP UP THE MASTERY AND GREAT WORK SUGAR!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 2, 2010)

I really want to get back into using sulfur in my hair it helped alot with growth and thickness.  

Do you guys seem to like "Boundless Tresses" or "MTG/SULU" better?

I have both, just trying to figure out which gives you the best results... 

Is two times a week adequate? or would 3 times be better?


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Well, here's my contribution as promised.  I'm happy with the growth, although I don't know if you can notice it here.
> 
> I've been off the mix for a few weeks  now due to scalp  soreness.
> 
> ...



TwistNMx, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

yes, all the ng is visible and beautiful!!!

i especially love all these fabulous styles you are doing with your hair!

KUTGW!!!


----------



## milaydy31 (Oct 2, 2010)

Here we go:



january then june and september


I see no significant growth  only thickness. Apl is still so far away!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 2, 2010)

Great Progress Ladies!!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 2, 2010)

grow said:


> Ltown, EXCELLENT GROWTH!!!
> 
> with or without the sulfur, your hair is doing extremely well!
> 
> ...



Grow, you and Flowin see so maybe it is working. We are our worst critics, so I guess I'll be staying around! thanks


----------



## uwrong (Oct 2, 2010)

I so fell off durring this challenge I started out going hard and then I got a perm and  havent been consistent. I cant really figue out wha I shoudl do with my hair if I use the casteroil and sulfur mix as is makes my hair really oily.. Im confused right now and want to get back in the game.!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

grow you're just the best!!! I can't wait to see your results


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm just wondering...can you mix castor oil with sulfur? Hmmm.....time for research!


----------



## Hairsnob (Oct 2, 2010)

I have an update. 

I'm happy that I'm finally at or maybe a little past the length I was before I had my setback earlier this year. I don't know if anybody else that had setbacks will agree but it seems like when you have one you don't really feel like you achieved anything until you get past where you were before. It was kinda depressing at first thinking that a whole year was lost since I'm the same length I was exactly one year ago but now I know it's all progress from here. I definitely appreciate my comeback and I think I know my hair now..... I hope 

I'm currently about 5-6 wks post and I really wanted to wait till I relaxed to update but changed my mind.

Although I may not have gained a huge amount in length, I love the fullness all over.

I couldn't find my official starting pics so I had to search through my phone for these with dates. I hope these pics show up, I don't see them in the preview post 

March 10, 2010




August 30, 2010




October 2, 2010


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 2, 2010)

grow said:


> NikkiQ, CONGRATULATIONS ON ALL THAT YUMMY NG!!!
> 
> i think it looks really great because you can see that there is so much more than what meets the eye!!!
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 2, 2010)

milaydy31 said:


> Here we go:
> 
> january
> 
> ...


 
No growth? You have gone from nl to sl! Girl congrats on your progress!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm just wondering...can you mix castor oil with sulfur? Hmmm.....time for research!


 

Yep. My first mix was with Coscata Shikakai oil from Hairveda. It was nice and thick.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 2, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I have an update.
> 
> I'm happy that I'm finally at or maybe a little past the length I was before I had my setback earlier this year. I don't know if anybody else that had setbacks will agree but it seems like when you have one you don't really feel like you achieved anything until you get past where you were before. It was kinda depressing at first thinking that a whole year was lost since I'm the same length I was exactly one year ago but now I know it's all progress from here. I definitely appreciate my comeback and I think I know my hair now..... I hope
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations!!  I know exactly how you feel However it's still an accomplishment to have regained what you lost.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your progress ladies. To the challengers who have been slacking. We still have till the end of the year to see how much length we can gain. I plan on using my sulfur mix in rotation with my Bee Mine and stay braided and protected under a cute wig till our next reveal.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2010)

grow said:


> LaidBak, CONGRATULATIONS, GIRL YOU HAVE GOT THE WINNING ATTITUDE THAT WILL BRING YOU YOUR DREAM HAIR!
> 
> I SO ADMIRE HOW YOU ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, GIVE UP!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for that encouragement!!!   If I can figure out how to retain my growth for the long term I will be unstoppable-LoL!!


----------



## grow (Oct 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> @grow you're just the best!!! I can't wait to see your results


 

you are so sweet, sugar! thanks @NikkiQ for the "roundabout" request for my pics, too, hehehe!

girl, i don't know what to do.

i cannot get my forest of ng to lay flat enough for a good length shot, although i did take a pic of just my ends from july to the end of august.

might that suffice?

otherwise, it might be better to wait until i perm in 2&1/2 weeks.....hmmmmm.....


----------



## grow (Oct 3, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Thank you so much for that encouragement!!!   If I can figure out how to retain my growth for the long term I will be unstoppable-LoL!!



LaidBak, girl you are ALREADY unstoppable!!! claim that because you have tenacity and patience, very precious qualities!

it looks like those braids are really working to retain your length right now!

why not join us in the HYH Challenge, too!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2010)

grow said:


> LaidBak, girl you are ALREADY unstoppable!!! claim that because you have tenacity and patience, very precious qualities!
> 
> it looks like those braids are really working to retain your length right now!
> 
> why not join us in the HYH Challenge, too!


 
Thanks!!  Oh those were flat twists from back in April. I have hesitated to get them again because they pull just a little bit too much on the nape of my neck.  Just a bit too much tension.  I can't hide my hair because I work out 4-5 times a week and wet or wash my hair after each time.  But I do bun 99% of the time.  If I can find the right headband wig I'll be all over that challenge this winter!
In the meantime, I am sticking with my internal/external sulfur; I can tell its working.  I'll be sealing my ends nightly and hoping for the best.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2010)

My goodness SMH...I washed my hair and went on to put Sulu Max Grow on my scalp as a part of my normal routine. Two hours later I am washing that stuff right back out of my head.  I cannot deal with that horrible smell!!  Its just overpowering!  Blah!  Thank goodness I have Miss Claudie's in the stash.


----------



## EllePixie (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey everyone - question. Has anyone used the Bee Mine Serum and MTG, and if so, is Bee Mine comparable in terms of strength/effectiveness and sulfur content? I'm not trying to walk around smelling like MTG all day but it would be cool if I could wear an oil more than just at night.

TIA!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

grow said:


> you are so sweet, sugar! thanks @NikkiQ *for the "roundabout" request for my pics*, too, hehehe!
> 
> girl, i don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


 
lol silly! I wasn't hinting at your progress pics now! I was just saying I can't wait to see your progress at the end of the year. just looking at your siggy lets me know your progress will be a total wow moment.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 4, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> My goodness SMH...I washed my hair and went on to put Sulu Max Grow on my scalp as a part of my normal routine. Two hours later I am washing that stuff right back out of my head.  I cannot deal with that horrible smell!!  Its just overpowering!  Blah!  Thank goodness I have Miss Claudie's in the stash.


 
Wow I didn't realize it was that bad.  If that's the case ppl might as well just use MTG for the cheaper price.




EllePixie said:


> Hey everyone - question. Has anyone used the Bee Mine Serum and MTG, and if so, is Bee Mine comparable in terms of strength/effectiveness and sulfur content? I'm not trying to walk around smelling like MTG all day but it would be cool if I could wear an oil more than just at night.
> 
> TIA!




Yes I have used both MTG and Bee Mine. I would say they are the same in terms of strength of sulfur. However my hair seems to grow faster with the MTG. The Bee Mine smells MUCH better. And they both dry out your hair if you get it on the length.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 4, 2010)

Ugh!  Locked out of my laptop for the past couple days.  I've been peeking in from my phone and now from my daughter's laptop.  Just want to say that there's some awesome progress and support going on. You ladies are doing it Big!  KUTGW!!!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

Great job, Ladies! I've using a homemade sulfur mix for the last few weeks (I also have a large bottle of MTG). I didn't join this challenge but I may join the next one.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 4, 2010)

You been gettin kinda sassy with them avatars.Cute dress, get it girl.....



NJoy said:


> Ugh!  Locked out of my laptop for the past couple days.  I've been peeking in from my phone and now from my daughter's laptop.  Just want to say that there's some awesome progress and support going on. You ladies are doing it Big!  KUTGW!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Oct 5, 2010)

grow said:


> TwistNMx, CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> yes, all the ng is visible and beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.  I appreciate your compliments.


----------



## TwistNMx (Oct 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> First pic.
> End of Dec. 09
> ...



I love your hair.  I'm watchin' you. :hippie4:


----------



## make_me_over (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats to everyone for your progress! Seeing the manifestation of hard work is even more motivation to keep doing what we do. Checking in: Monday I got under the steamer for like 20 minutes with no product just a satin scarf. It softened up my new growth a lot and minimized dryness. Other then that, my routine is the pretty much the same. I'm still taking a prenatal & MSM supplement daily and MTGin every night of course.


----------



## TwistNMx (Oct 7, 2010)

grow said:


> @TwistNMx, CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> yes, all the ng is visible and beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I appreciate your congrats.  Congrats to you too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 8, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> I love your hair.  I'm watchin' you. :hippie4:


 

Thanks, when I grow out these layers and finally obtain some thickness. I'll love it also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 10, 2010)

Bumping.... How is it going ladies?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 11, 2010)

Still haven't got back on the Sulfur. I have one more week before I relax. I'm trying to go 10 weeks and my poor scalp is so tender from the ng.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2010)

I still haven't gotten back on it myself. My scalp was so tender it scared me. I think that is why I'm so hesitant now.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2010)

I need new ideas for a mix to increase my growth so  I mix some aloevera juice, sulfur and carol daughter elixir to try out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I need new ideas for a mix to increase my growth so  I mix some aloevera juice, sulfur and carol daughter elixir to try out.


 



Hey Ltown, what are you doin up so late?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I still haven't gotten back on it myself. My scalp was so tender it scared me. I think that is why I'm so hesitant now.


 


What were you using. The only time I noticed the tender scalp is when my homemade mix got more potent as I used the oil down. And when I used MTG. I had to stop shaking my oil when I used it. It was so infused that I no longer needed to. I had to lay off the MTG for like a week to combat the tenderness from that.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey Ltown, what are you doin up so late?



I have to be at work at 6AM and being in DMV you got to give yourself 30-45 min lead time


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I have to be at work at 6AM and being in DMV you got to give yourself 30-45 min lead time


 
Wow, have a good day @ work!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> What were you using. The only time I noticed the tender scalp is when my homemade mix got more potent as I used the oil down. And when I used MTG. I had to stop shaking my oil when I used it. It was so infused that I no longer needed to. I had to lay off the MTG for like a week to combat the tenderness from that.



Claudie's Scalp Elixir


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Claudie's Scalp Elixir


 
Have you noticed that along with the tenderness come sensitivity? I remember when my scalp was tender from the MTG. It would literally sting would apply certain hair oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Have you noticed that along with the tenderness come sensitivity? I remember when my scalp was tender from the MTG. It would literally sting would apply certain hair oils.


No sensitivity just tenderness.


----------



## make_me_over (Oct 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Have you noticed that along with the tenderness come sensitivity? I remember when my scalp was tender from the MTG. It would literally sting would apply certain hair oils.


 


OOOOWWCCHH that sounds painful. The only time I had scalp issues with sulfur is when I put too much peppermint oil in my MTG... when I say my scalp was on fire I mean inflamed (at least it felt like it). It was so bad I had to wash it out. Long story short, I learned to respect essential oils, when that bottle says a few drops it means "a few drops". I thought I was going to wake up bald headed!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 12, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> OOOOWWCCHH that sounds painful. The only time I had scalp issues with sulfur is when I put too much peppermint oil in my MTG... when I say my scalp was on fire I mean inflamed (at least it felt like it). It was so bad I had to wash it out. Long story short, I learned to respect essential oils, when that bottle says a few drops it means "a few drops". I thought I was going to wake up bald headed!


 


Wow I had tenderness with the MTG by it's self. I can't imagine the extra tingle from the peppermint oil. :burning: And yes you have to be very careful with eo.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 12, 2010)

Checkin' in: still using my homemade MTG mix which has peppermint oil, sulfur, and Ayurvedic oils in it.  I've noticed that since I've been transitioning, my scalp has become tender.  I don't know if that's from the consistent use of my MTG mix (abt 1-2 times a wk), or from the NG.  Either way, my scalp only feels tender when I go to comb it out or braid while dry.  Sulfur, Vedic oils, and EOs are permanent parts of my hair/scalp care reg.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey everyone checking...I forgot about this challenge and another one I am in....I just started school and it has been rough for me...Hey flowin I saw ur progress and it looks great I have been a weave for 6 weeks and will be taking it out after 9..I havent done any length check but I posted about me going from sl to almost apl in 6 weeks due to sulfur and running. I now apply ever other day. Hopefully I will apply daily..


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2010)

3 more days till I relax, I can't wait!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 13, 2010)

Taking a break so I can relax on Saturday.  Then, right back on the Claudie's.


----------



## Gigi (Oct 15, 2010)

Please be careful when using sulfur.  It can cause problems if inhaled or gotten into your eyes.  The dust is also explosive so please be very careful.  I don't usually post here but I just wanted to say this to you ladies.  If you never heard this before please read about sulfur warnings on the net.  It is supposed to be used by professionals only so please use caution.  I hear breathing in the dust or getting it in your eyes or inhaling it can be very painful.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gigi said:


> Please be careful when using sulfur.  It can cause problems if inhaled or gotten into your eyes.  The dust is also explosive so please be very careful.  I don't usually post here but I just wanted to say this to you ladies.  If you never heard this before please read about sulfur warnings on the net.  It is supposed to be used by professionals only so please use caution.  I hear breathing in the dust or getting it in your eyes or inhaling it can be very painful.


 
Thanks for taking the time to post this precaution.  I've been mixing sulfur for almost a year now and when I first mixed it and read the precautions, I was prepared with goggles, gloves and a mask ~just to be safe.  But, I found that the sulfur powder isn't fine enough to fly up in the air with the slightest movement.  Basically, that was the last time I've taken any special precautions.  Once it's added to the oils, there's no risk of dust inhalation or burning skin.  Of course, I'm a mixologist and have experience in handling it.  Newbies should gain their own level of comfort.  It's not that scary tho.  lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy Sweetest day ladies!!!


----------



## mturnr88 (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried BT and it absolutely made my hair grow.  I normally relax my hair at 12wks but after using BT I had to relax at 8wks.  However, I noticed after a month and a half that I had developed too large bald spots on my right side.  My hair seems to be a finer texture on my right side then my left so I had to stop using it all together and went with MSM tablets instead.  I would say that after a month of taking MSM tablets those bald spots have grown back in.  It's still thin but there is hair there.

Good luck on this challenge ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 17, 2010)

mturnr88 said:


> I tried BT and it absolutely made my hair grow.  I normally relax my hair at 12wks but after using BT I had to relax at 8wks. * However, I noticed after a month and a half that I had developed too large bald spots on my right side*.  My hair seems to be a finer texture on my right side then my left so I had to stop using it all together and went with MSM tablets instead.  I would say that after a month of taking MSM tablets those bald spots have grown back in.  It's still thin but there is hair there.
> 
> Good luck on this challenge ladies!





mturnr88  Oh my!! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Do you think it had something to do with the BT? Also did you make sure that the sulfur was *completely *washed out of your hair and took *at least a week* break from using it before relaxing? I noticed someone on BHM had the same issue with sulfur from not following these steps. Sulfur will cause relaxer to burn MUCH faster and in some cases hair loss. Your issue might have came from the combo of the relaxer and sulfur.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 18, 2010)

Bumping.......


----------



## Hairsnob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm being lazy again and I'm about to force myself to apply my sulfur mix. I had a really long break of about 2 weeks since I was prepping to relax this past weekend.

Still taking my MSM powder faithfully, about 4000mg's per day.  I've been eating a boatload of onions, mushrooms, fish, fruits and veggies so I hope that extra sulfur will give me an extra boost. I want to incorporate eggs back into my diet to get the Biotin, sulfur and protein from them too but I'm too lazy in the mornings  Maybe I'll boil a few to take with me each morning instead.

Happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 19, 2010)

(Gonna try posting.  I'm hella frustrated with this site acting crazy right now.  Not sure if this will even post but...)

So I'm planning to relax on the 3rd so that I can relax again right before NYE.  I will continue using my sulfur mix this week, every other day.  Next week I'll be on msm only (really?  I haven't been very consistent lately with taking my vites but I do plan to be more regular next week *blush*).  I have an out of town even the weekend of the 6th so a fresh texlax will be right on time (although I'm secretly trying to find a way to back out of traveling.  I just don't wanna).  Can you believe we have just under 2.5 months of growing left in this year?  And once holiday season starts, that time's gonna FLY!!!  I'm not sure if I'll make my goal but, as far as I'm concerned, I'm in the gravy section.  Anything I get from this point on is gravy, baby.  I said I was gonna up my game for the final lap but, I'm gonna coast and focus on no new bandwagons and avoiding setbacks.  I'll be 14 weeks post when I texlax.  If I thought I could make it the rest of the year without a setback, I'd try it but, why?  

Hairsnob, I'm feeling like you.  Just feeling a little hair lazy and getting back on track is easier said than done.  I'm just glad we're on the downhill portion of the year.  After chugging from the beginning of this year, trying to stay up on my challenges, I'm just ready to coast on into 2011.  Uh, but I'll try to pick up the pace here and there.  A sista's just ti'ed and sort of bored.

I'm thinking part of the excitement was my obsession with length checking.  Since I started going months between and Hiding My Hair....eh.  Not so much.  So I've posted my last length check in my siggy to try to remotivate me to keep going.  I think that was helping before.

Ok, I'm rambling now.  Time for bed.  Good night ladies.  And let's keep each other motivated.  I could sure use a kick or two.

Oh, here's something exciting.  Looking past the next few months, what's everyone's hair goals for December 2011?  I'm hoping to focus on growing my layers out.  I'm considering HL but, I don't know if I could handle hair that long on a daily basis.  I think I'm going to maintain around WL.  What are your goals.


----------



## EllePixie (Oct 19, 2010)

Perhaps I'm crazy, but I really think my MTG nightly is working. I've been using it for about three weeks and have only skipped a few nights, and when I started my hair was just to the top of my lip, and now it's basically to my bottom lip (and I have full lips LOL).


----------



## Ltown (Oct 19, 2010)

Still applying sulfur mix! 

Njoy you have some awesome growth, rub some this way.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2010)

I just started applying my BT again. This time I added some of it to some shealoe butter I had and wanted to use it up.I am applying the mix to my scalp and massaging it in and I'll try to do this about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Ltown, sending ((grow hair grow)) vibes.  Rubbing it on the entire board and smearing a little on myself too.  (wish it was as easy as that.  lol)

grow  I got your message but am having a hard time getting to my messages.  The board keeps logging me out when I try to go to my messages.   You may have to send me your email addy or message me on FB.  I'll respond on FB so, check there.  I did see your message in my email notifications tho.

flowinlocks, howzit going with you, mama?

Wishing everyone a fantabulous day!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I'm being lazy again and I'm about to force myself to apply my sulfur mix. *I had a really long break of about 2 weeks since I was prepping to relax this past weekend.
> *
> Still taking my MSM powder faithfully, about 4000mg's per day.  I've been eating a boatload of onions, mushrooms, fish, fruits and veggies so I hope that extra sulfur will give me an extra boost. I want to incorporate eggs back into my diet to get the Biotin, sulfur and protein from them too but I'm too lazy in the mornings  Maybe I'll boil a few to take with me each morning instead.
> 
> Happy hair growing ladies!!


 

The same for me also. I relaxed a few days ago. Starting next week I'm back on the sulfur. Stay motivated, we only have a few months left!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> (Gonna try posting. * I'm hella frustrated with this site acting crazy right now.  Not sure if this will even post but...)*
> 
> So I'm planning to relax on the 3rd so that I can relax again right before NYE.  I will continue using my sulfur mix this week, every other day.  Next week I'll be on msm only (really?  I haven't been very consistent lately with taking my vites but I do plan to be more regular next week *blush*).  I have an out of town even the weekend of the 6th so a fresh texlax will be right on time (although I'm secretly trying to find a way to back out of traveling.  I just don't wanna).  Can you believe we have just under 2.5 months of growing left in this year?  And once holiday season starts, that time's gonna FLY!!!  I'm not sure if I'll make my goal but, as far as I'm concerned, I'm in the gravy section.  Anything I get from this point on is gravy, baby.  I said I was gonna up my game for the final lap but, I'm gonna coast and focus on no new bandwagons and avoiding setbacks.  I'll be 14 weeks post when I texlax.  If I thought I could make it the rest of the year without a setback, I'd try it but, why?
> 
> ...


 


NJoy , girl I feel you!! I have been so discouraged trying to access the site and post. This past weekend I couldn't get in the pages kept timing out. I can get in now but it's sooooo slow. I have to walk away and wait for the page to come up. I hope they fix this issue soon. 

Your growth has been amazing this year,  You are very close to WL. I'm officially 2 inches from BSl, I'm hoping to make it to MBL by next summer.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, so here's my new dilemma.  My ng AND texlaxed hair are behaving SO well, and I think the msm has my ng coming in SO soft and managable that I'm not sure what's ng and what's texlaxed anymore.  I detangled my ng on Sunday and it's been on point since.  Now I'm wondering how I'm going to be able to tell the difference enough to relax on the 3rd.  I think my hair is forcing me into a transition.  **gulp**  When it's time for me to relax, I'm usually paranoid about breakage at the point of demarcation but, I've been doing a low manipulation routine and haven't thought about breakage...yet.  

I'm worried that I'll continue to stretch, start seeing some breakage, texlax what might be ng and/or previously texlaxed hair and then not be able to have straight, freshly relaxed hair for my year end reveal.  Ugh!!!  What's a sista to do??!

I just watched a video of Ms. Kibibbi (sp?) saying that the msm had her ng coming in soft.  That's what's making me think it's the msm for me.  Is anyone else finding that to be true also?  As of today, my hair is on point!  But, I don't want no setbacks, lawd, no.  smh.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Perhaps I'm crazy, but I really think my MTG nightly is working. I've been using it for about three weeks and have only skipped a few nights, and when I started my hair was just to the top of my lip, and now it's basically to my bottom lip (and I have full lips LOL).


 


Congrats on your progress!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so here's my new dilemma.  My ng AND texlaxed hair are behaving SO well, and I think the msm has my ng coming in SO soft and managable that I'm not sure what's ng and what's texlaxed anymore.  I detangled my ng on Sunday and it's been on point since.  Now I'm wondering how I'm going to be able to tell the difference enough to relax on the 3rd.  I think my hair is forcing me into a transition.  **gulp**  When it's time for me to relax, I'm usually paranoid about breakage at the point of demarcation but, I've been doing a low manipulation routine and haven't thought about breakage...yet.
> 
> I'm worried that I'll continue to stretch, start seeing some breakage, texlax what might be ng and/or previously texlaxed hair and then not be able to have straight, freshly relaxed hair for my year end reveal.  Ugh!!!  What's a sista to do??!
> 
> ...


 

I love the way my hair felt with MSM. And my skin was absolutely flawless, and my joints never felt better. I hate the fact that it made me gain weight.

I can only imagine how it would feel to not tell the difference between the 2 textures. For me it such a sharp contrast it takes all the guess work out. The only thing I would suggest is making sure your ends are well coated with a cond. of some sort. You will most likely have to guesstimate how much your hair grows per month to gauge how far to pull out the relaxer.

If the ng is really soft and you can manage it. Why not transition? I think the only time the breakage occurs from the demarcation line is when the textures are very far apart. Or if the hair is damaged, which we know yours is not. Like for instance, since using this sulfur. My ng is the opposite. It's almost like wire, literary. It's like steel wool at the roots then straight at the ends. So I have to be suuuper careful not to manipulate it too much and to keep it moist.

If you choose the transition route. Just make sure you keep up with your protein treatments to keep that hair strong and you should be fine.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 21, 2010)

flowinlocks, hmmm, that makes me feel a lot better and makes good sense about the demarcation point.  I haven't washed my hair since sunday because I've been up to my eyebrows in work.  I've been wearing my hair in 4 braids and not really bothering it much other than taking it each down to remoisturize and comb thru to make sure it's still detangled.  We'll see what it looks like when I wash it but, I don't expect to have any probs.  Oh, and I have been using the sulfur mix, even tho I haven't washed in a few days. Definitely going to wash tonight or tomorrow tho.  We'll see what happens when I let it airdry naked.  Maybe I'll be able to notice a difference. *shrugs*  Otherwise, a transitioning I will go.  But the idea of natural hair scares me, since I've been relaxed for EVER and my hair is naturally thick.  Oh lawd.  What ta do?  What ta do?  Ah well.  We'll see.


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Still going strong on the MTG. I think it helps me from getting colds or having sinus issues (which I don't really have until now) b/c when I use it I don't get sick. As soon as I take a break b/c I need a relaxer or just being lazy, BAM!, I get sick. And I have my coworker using it too.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2010)

I need you relaxer ladies to help me understand the ng feeling you get, being natural I don't feel nothing?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2010)

kandegirl said:


> Still going strong on the MTG. I think it helps me from getting colds or having sinus issues (which I don't really have until now) b/c when I use it I don't get sick. As soon as I take a break b/c I need a relaxer or just being lazy, BAM!, I get sick. And I have my coworker using it too.


 


 You mean MSM?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I need you relaxer ladies to help me understand the ng feeling you get, being natural I don't feel nothing?


 

I guess it would be kinda crazy not havin the 2 textures to judge by. It would make you think your hair is standing still. I can def. see that you have made progress.  I guess the best way to measure would be when it's stretched. Have you straightened it since you have been natural?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I guess it would be kinda crazy not havin the 2 textures to judge by. It would make you think your hair is standing still. I can def. see that you have made progress.  I guess the best way to measure would be when it's stretched. Have you straightened it since you have been natural?



I straighten this weekend and tried to upload the picture in my album but couldn't but will try an edit and try again.


----------



## jujubelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello ladies. Been a while.
I have been keeping consistent with my sulfur mix. I want to try and add some more MSM to my diet to see if that will give me a surge. But my hair is super healthy and back to the thickness I remembered...lol. I did a mini chop at the salon today to get rid of a little of the processed ends..but everyone complemented me on how nice it looked. But I need to put it in a weave soon cause I'm tired of buns.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I'm back on the sulfur. I'm going hard till Dec. BSL here I come!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2010)

Just applied strawberry kiwi Bee Mine.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been using my mixture of shealoe butter and boundless tresses on my scalp 2-3 times a week. I cowash it out in the morning following most of the time. I don't want to go around smelling like sulfur all day long. I think 8-10 hours a night is more than enough time for the sulfur to work - hopefully.


----------



## sugarwater (Oct 27, 2010)

How much extra hair growth do you ladies think you get with sulfur products?

I think I'm going to try out boundlessT and maybe join the next challange.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 28, 2010)

sugarwater said:


> How much extra hair growth do you ladies think you get with sulfur products?
> 
> I think I'm going to try out boundlessT and maybe join the next challange.


 


Results really have varied, some ladies receive a inch a month when using sulfur. While some experience no change at all. That's actually why I wanted to do this challenge to see what kind of results people were actually getting. I will say I personally get close to an inch a month from MTG, the others not as much. I haven't tried BT.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 28, 2010)

MTG is the only thing I have not tried yet, guess I need to!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 29, 2010)

It's def. worth it if you can get past the smell.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been applying some boundless tresses to my scalp a few nights a week. I mixed it with shealoe butter for an easier spread on my scalp and less runninesss of the oil all over my pillows while I sleep last night. It came out pretty great and left my new growth very very soft.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 31, 2010)

Still applying my Bee Mine daily. I'll start back on my homemade mix tonight. I'm really tempted to purchase some MTG for the last part of the stretch.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Still applying my Bee Mine daily. I'll start back on my homemade mix tonight. I'm really tempted to purchase some MTG for the last part of the stretch.



I did order some yesterday.


----------



## make_me_over (Oct 31, 2010)

Checking in: I'm still applying MTG and taking MSM and prenatal daily. I have to stay consistent, I'm trying to get another 2 inches before the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

I applied my boundless tresses to my scalp last night. I will be giving myself a break tonight however.


----------



## blaque_syren (Oct 31, 2010)

when making your sublimed sulfur mixtures do you guys use gloves, goggles, masks to mix the sulfur?

I thought I might ask because on the lable it says to not get it on your skin or eyes undiluted and warns against breathing in this stuff.

I got mine about one week back and am currently waiting to get my protective gear, but I'm still curious as to what everyone else is doing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 1, 2010)

blaque_syren said:


> when making your sublimed sulfur mixtures do you guys use gloves, goggles, masks to mix the sulfur?
> 
> I thought I might ask because on the lable it says to not get it on your skin or eyes undiluted and warns against breathing in this stuff.
> I got mine about one week back and am currently waiting to get my protective gear, but I'm still curious as to what everyone else is doing.


 

Nope just used a teaspoon full to 8oz. of oil. A tad bit sprinkled on my skin and I just rinsed it off. As long as you are not breathing it or it's not staying on the skin for a prolonged time you should be ok.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 1, 2010)

I skipped a night, but am back on my MTG tonight. I'm currently rocking my blow out though, so my hair is just gonna have to stink for a few days...


----------



## Hairsnob (Nov 1, 2010)

I see a lot of people are already using or thinking of using MTG as their choice for sulfur. I've been thinking about it too lately but I just can't seem to figure out which one everybody is using.

First I was confusing MT with MTG and then I hear that one can cause shedding and one stinks. So I just gave up after getting mixed up. I think I can mask the stank but I don't want any shedding. I saw a Youtube video of a girl with the one in the pic below and I think that's the one I want to try. Is this what everyone else uses? I want the one you just apply without having to rinse it out.

TIA


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 1, 2010)

Hairsnob Yep yep, that's what I use!


----------



## Hairsnob (Nov 1, 2010)

That's what I'll order then.  Thanks Girlie!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm still applying my own mixtures of Sulfur every other day. Same ole' thing.


----------



## milaydy31 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

I took a break of two weeks (too much work, just start the gym...) but I am back on track until december


----------



## Jewell (Nov 1, 2010)

Checking in, still doing my own MTG mix alternating with S8 (yellow jar) every few days.  Using a Better Braids (medicated, with salicylic acid to reduce flaking/itchiness) spray on my scalp in between apps of sulfur products.  Diluted shampoo rinse/CW about once per week. (My natural hair is braided in cornrows beneath LF 4-6 wks at a time, hence the need for braid spray).


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Nov 2, 2010)

just wanted to post an interesting article on msm

In the hair, MSM works with the natural keratin and protein levels of the hair to accelerate the hair growth cycle by extending the length of the hair growth cycle. Since MSM extends the length of the hair growth cycle, you may need to make more frequent trips to your stylist for trims to keep the healthy portions of your hair from overgrowing during treatment using MSM.

Use MSM supplements, which are available in the form of powders, tablets, or capsules, as part of a hair regrowth regimen. While MSM does stimulate the hair to grow, it is important to remember that MSM should be be used alongside other hair-growth supplements such as biotin, as well as shampoos and conditioners, that nourish the scalp to create the best growth environment for hair. The conditioners you use along with MSM supplements should contain natural ingredients, such as stinging nettle root, rosemary, and aloe for proper nourishment in the hair

source


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not in this challenge but I wanted to know if I can add my MSM powder to my conditioner?  Is anyone doing this?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 3, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I'm not in this challenge but I wanted to know if I can add my MSM powder to my conditioner?  Is anyone doing this?


 
It tends to stay gritty and not absorb. That was a thread floating around where someone actually dissolved the powder first with boiling water then added it to their dc. That def. seems to be the way to go.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 3, 2010)

About to use my homemade mix now and I will use my MSM spray on my scalp later.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> It tends to stay gritty and not absorb. That was a thread floating around where someone actually dissolved the powder first with boiling water then added it to their dc. That def. seems to be the way to go.



I think they make some that are crystals, and then some are fine powders - mine is the fine powder and I add it to my DCs and conditioners a lot, as well as my water sprays, and it dissolves.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Nov 3, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I'm not in this challenge but I wanted to know if I can add my MSM powder to my conditioner?  Is anyone doing this?


 
You can also purchase liquid MSM from the herbal remedies website. I just purchased some and will be using it topically as soon as it arrives


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2010)

Duh... I forgot all about the Liquid MSM, and I just mentioned it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2010)

Been using Bee Mine, I'm on the prowl now for some MTG @ Ltown, where did you order from?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 6, 2010)

So I decided to make use of my sulfur and add it to my shampoo so it will be getting some weekly use. Idk why but im still hopeful lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh yeah can't wait for the next update


----------



## Ltown (Nov 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Been using Bee Mine, I'm on the prowl now for some MTG @ Ltown, where did you order from?



I ordered from Amazon it came from original horse track.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2010)

Just applied and massaged some boundless tresses/mn mixture to my scalp a few minutes ago.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Just applied and massaged some boundless tresses/mn mixture to my scalp a few minutes ago.


 
@ Aggie, are you seeing any results yet from the BT?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I'm still in this for the long haul!! I've just been busy.  I've been applying BM to my hair nightly.  I know that the back of my hair is growing, but the sides are taking their sweet time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> @ Aggie, are you seeing any results yet from the BT?


 
You know FL, something is helping my hair grow a little faster but I don't think it's the BT. I have not been using it long enough to come to that conclusion as yet. 

I do however believe it has a lot to do with taking Nature's Way Kelp supplements. This has also helped jump-start some of my weight loss. 

Until I started taking them, I could not seem to lose any weight at all, even with exercise - now I am losing the weight....finally! I am in a very happy place right now because of it.

I do like the BT because it helps to keep my scalp from itching and it keeps the dandruff away, so it has it's benefits. I don't think I will be repurchasing it though. I am too happy with kelp to do so.

I am tempted to replace GNC UltraNourish and Nioxin Recharging Complex with HairFinity vitamins and add it to my vitamin regimen next year. I should be able to start them by maybe February or March when the current vitamins I'm taking will run out.

I am choosing HairFinity because of it's gelatin and high MSM content. I think it has horsetail silica in it also. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I ordered from Amazon it came from original horse track.


 


Thanks for this, I ordered from the same place. It's on the way!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2010)

Aggie said:


> You know FL, something is helping my hair grow a little faster but I don't think it's the BT. I have not been using it long enough to come to that conclusion as yet.
> 
> I do however believe it has a lot to do with taking *Nature's Way Kelp supplements. This has also helped jump-start some of my weight loss. *
> 
> ...


 

Is this similar to Spirulina?


----------



## Ltown (Nov 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks for this, I ordered from the same place. It's on the way!!!



OMG everyone said this stuff stink, I put in lavendar oil and it did nothing. What recipe is around for MTG? How many times do you use it? I'm try to play with mixing it with other oils to mask the smell, it a large bottle for $16 and will last me a while.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> OMG everyone said this stuff stink, I put in lavendar oil and it did nothing. What recipe is around for MTG? How many times do you use it? I'm try to play with mixing it with other oils to mask the smell, it a large bottle for $16 and will last me a while.


 
LMAO!! I know right!!! I use it everyday till my scalp starts getting tender then I'll ease up for a few days. Right now I'm using a mix of MTG, Skala Ceramide leave in to cut the dryness. I even used a tad bit of V05 Strawberries and cream to help the smell. However I'm gonna use it straight with no chaser this time like I use to in the beginning. I'll most likely apply it to my scalp, moisturize and seal the ends, Apply a plastic cap to hold in the moisture and funk lol!! Then tie it down with a scarf and cowash the next day. Sparkle gave me this method with the cap instead of just using a scarf. The smell still escapes that way. This way when you turn over at night you can't smell it. And your pillow doesn't stink.


----------



## make_me_over (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been applying mtg & taking msm. Recently, I have also been  focusing on longer scalp massages and hanging upside to increase the  blood flow to my scalp. I'm trying to go hard to these last two months.  I'm pretty sure I got an inch in October, so my results for November  & December should be about the same. I'm itching to straighten my  hair to see where I'm at, but I'm trying to be patient. 

Flow I am also going back to using mtg straight, I think I got my best results when I did that in the beginning. If you can deal with it the results are amazing. Honestly I'm  looking forward to discovering a new growth aid once this challenge is  over. Probably still sulfur, but mtg is too hardcore for me for long term usage.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 10, 2010)

I add a fragrance oil to mask the smell.  My homemade mix actually doesn't smell back at all.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is this similar to Spirulina?



I think it is. I know that it is an algae (seaweed).


----------



## africanqueen456 (Nov 10, 2010)

I know I have mia but I have been going thru a lot and I am in school...I left my sew in for 9 week and came out of it about bsb length. When I installed I had just passed apl...But I had not been applying often and on top of it I had crying soo much. My breakage spot which is my crown is still sl..by the end of the year I wud like there to be apl (It is two inches past sl, which equal two more inches to apl)...I know I can get two inches with running and sulfur because I did it in the summer.. But goodluck to everywhere and @ flowinlocks I see ur hair is taking off... I will update with my sew in take down pics and blowout comparision pics from the first ones I sent...`I have applying everyother day since Nov 5...


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> I know I have mia but I have been going thru a lot and I am in school...I left my sew in for 9 week and came out of it about bsb length. When I installed I had just passed apl...But I had not been applying often and on top of it I had crying soo much. My breakage spot which is my crown is still sl..by the end of the year I wud like there to be apl (It is two inches past sl, which equal two more inches to apl)...I know I can get two inches with running and sulfur because I did it in the summer.. But goodluck to everywhere and @ flowinlocks I see ur hair is taking off... I will update with my sew in take down pics and blowout comparision pics from the first ones I sent...`I have applying everyother day since Nov 5...


 
Girl it's coming along.. I still shooting for BSL by Dec. 31st. So we shall see. Can't wait to see the updates!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> I've been applying mtg & taking msm. Recently, I have also been  focusing on longer scalp massages and hanging upside to increase the  blood flow to my scalp. I'm trying to go hard to these last two months.  I'm pretty sure I got an inch in October, so my results for November  & December should be about the same. I'm itching to straighten my  hair to see where I'm at, but I'm trying to be patient.
> 
> Flow I am also going back to using mtg straight, I think I got my best results when I did that in the beginning. If you can deal with it the results are amazing. Honestly I'm  looking forward to discovering a new growth aid once this challenge is  over. Probably still sulfur, but mtg is too hardcore for me for long term usage.





Once this challenge is over I will always keep Sulfur in my arsenal of growth aids, but my primary haircare will always be Ayurveda..


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Found it!!! Lol!! Ok ladies we are back in business. On another note, my MTG still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Once this challenge is over I will always keep Sulfur in my arsenal of growth aids, but my primary haircare will always be Ayurveda..


 
Ditto! I also like organic poos and conditioners and I WILL be using them as well.


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2010)

*you ladies are awesome!!! i would luv to join this challenge BUT i know there's only a month left....will there possibly be another one into the next year?? *


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey ya'll I'm still hanging in here!  Still going strong and applying 2x per days. I'm also in the Lady P challenge, so my hair is braided up.  Can't wait to see what happens in December!


----------



## indarican (Nov 17, 2010)

Question for y'all... How to stop the itchys when using growth aids... I was using BT but had to stop because my head itches so much... Any tips?


----------



## make_me_over (Nov 17, 2010)

beauti said:


> *you ladies are awesome!!! i would luv to join this challenge BUT i know there's only a month left....will there possibly be another one into the next year?? *



Hey beauti! You should join us, even for just a month. We would love to have you!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Ditto! I also like organic poos and conditioners and I WILL be using them as well.




Thanking you because the button is gone for now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2010)

beauti said:


> *you ladies are awesome!!! i would luv to join this challenge BUT i know there's only a month left....will there possibly be another one into the next year?? *





You can join us! The more the merrier! We actually have a little over a month. We are going till 12/31

As far as a new challenge, someone else is more than welcome to start one but I'm already stretched too thin as it is and it wouldn't be fair to start something I know I wouldn't have time for.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey ya'll I'm still hanging in here!  Still going strong and applying 2x per days. I'm also in the Lady P challenge, so my hair is braided up.  Can't wait to see what happens in December!



Keep pushing along!!



indarican said:


> Question for y'all... How to stop the itchys when using growth aids... I was using BT but had to stop because my head itches so much... Any tips?



Sulfur is very drying to the hair and scalp, make sure you up your moisture game. Also sometimes the itches are ng coming in. For me at least. The last to options are build up, meaning you need to cleanse a bit more or, if irritation is present it could be a reaction. In which case you would discontinue use.



make_me_over said:


> Hey beauti! You should join us, even for just a month. We would love to have you!




Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 17, 2010)

I've applied my MTG man with two scarf it still came through which mean I've applied too much. Flowin you get yours?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 17, 2010)

Please add me. Started using sulfur mixture yesterday :3


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2010)

indarican said:


> Question for y'all... How to stop the itchys when using growth aids... I was using BT but had to stop because my head itches so much... Any tips?



I  find that a nightly head massage, a really good one, satisfies the itchies.  I'll do it for about 15 minutes, making sure I get every inch of scalp.  If I do that once a night I am not bothered by the itchies during the day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I've applied my MTG man with two scarf it still came through which mean I've applied too much. Flowin you get yours?





I told you, try the plastic cap, BEFORE the scarf. To hold the funk in lol!! Yes girl I finally got it yesterday. I wanted to kill them with all that shred. It got everywhere. erplexed

Anyhoo, I'll start Sunday, don't wanna be stinky for my Bday weekend.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 18, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> Please add me. Started using sulfur mixture yesterday :3




Will do! Welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 18, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I told you, try the plastic cap, BEFORE the scarf. To hold the funk in lol!! Yes girl I finally got it yesterday. I wanted to kill them with all that shred. It got everywhere. erplexed
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll start Sunday, don't wanna be stinky for my Bday weekend.


 
I sweat like pig so I wanted to try without the plastic. I'm try something or use less of the oil.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, I've decided that I'm going to relax on 12/16 so, I'll be keeping up with the sulfur until 12/5.  That'll be it for me for the rest of the year. I have about 2 weeks left and I'm doing 3x a week, and a non-sulfur oil mix on my off days just to make sure my ng stays moisturized while I'm stretching.  I think I'm 17 or 18 wks post (don't make me do the math.  I'm still trying to wake up). Yep.  I'm so anxious for this year to be over that I planned out my upcoming hair events for the rest of the year.  I can't wait to see all of the year-end reveals across the boards.


----------



## NYDee (Nov 19, 2010)

I know it's too late to join this challenge but I just ordered my Sulfur Powder Sublimed. Would someone please share their Sulfur powder/oil ratio? How many tablespoons or teaspoons to how many tablespoons of oil do you use in your mix?


----------



## diadall (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered some too!  I have no idea how to use it but it will be here next week.  I did ready Njoy's reggie and she mixes it with oil.


----------



## make_me_over (Nov 21, 2010)

I had to skip a day of applying mtg because my scalp was sore. I've heard some of you ladies talk about that, but this was the first time I experienced it since using sulfur. What causes this? Is it apply sulfur to a wet scalp? I've done that a few times last week. Or maybe I'm going overboard with the scalp massages.  Hopefully I can start up again today if not Monday. erplexed

O yeah Happy birthday flow, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## beauti (Nov 21, 2010)

*woot woot!  thank you ladies!!! please add me to the challenge. i started applying my mix since my previous post. i will include my recipe along with my current length pic

i used an 8oz applicator bottle and filled almost up to the 1oz mark w/my sublimed sulfur. then i added:

splash of shikakai oil
splash of vatika olive oil
splash of pumpkin oil
1oz dabur jasmine oil
splash of profectiv growth oil
1oz dabur amla oil
splash of almond oil
splash of peppermint oil
3oz african royale hot six oil
1oz hairveda cocasta shikakai oil
1oz aloe vera oil

yeah i used alot of stuff but i'm a pj and this is a great way to use up all my stash   i've been oiling my scalp at night only but i don't co-wash the next morning...i 'poo the following night, co-wash, and then restart the process








*


----------



## Ltown (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Flowin, hope your day was great!


----------



## Imani (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the bee mine growth serum. I was gonna use mtg but couldn't stand the smell. 

I don't do my whole head, just the back where my hair is thinner shorter and weaker. 
I can't wait til feb when I straighten to see my progress. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been using Bee Mine while my hair is straight b/c I can wear it out the house and not smell gross, but MTG definitely feels different on my scalp. I switched to my Sulu b/c it doesn't smell AS bad. But I've gotten good growth over all with this challenge. I just wish I had started using MTG and sulfur earlier!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 21, 2010)

NYDee said:


> I know it's too late to join this challenge but I just ordered my Sulfur Powder Sublimed. Would someone please share their Sulfur powder/oil ratio? How many tablespoons or teaspoons to how many tablespoons of oil do you use in your mix?



It's not to late to join!! I'll add you to the list welcome!!



make_me_over said:


> I had to skip a day of applying mtg because my scalp was sore. I've heard some of you ladies talk about that, but this was the first time I experienced it since using sulfur. What causes this? Is it apply sulfur to a wet scalp? I've done that a few times last week. Or maybe I'm going overboard with the scalp massages.  Hopefully I can start up again today if not Monday. erplexed
> 
> O yeah Happy birthday flow, hope you enjoyed it!




Thanks for the Bday wishes!! I have def, experienced the tenderness. I don't think it has anything to with applying it to a wet scalp. Sulfur in general will make the scalp tender with continued use in some cases. When this happens back off for a week or so to get things under control.



beauti said:


> *woot woot!  thank you ladies!!! please add me to the challenge. i started applying my mix since my previous post. i will include my recipe along with my current length pic
> 
> i used an 8oz applicator bottle and filled almost up to the 1oz mark w/my sublimed sulfur. then i added:
> 
> ...



You hair is beautiful now!! I'll def add you to the challenge. Welcome!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *Challengers:*
> 
> *Flowinlocks*
> *Queen Earth*
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Nov 21, 2010)

beauti said:


> *woot woot!  thank you ladies!!! please add me to the challenge. i started applying my mix since my previous post. i will include my recipe along with my current length pic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@beauti, What the wocka flocka??!! (heard someone else say that and I've been wearing it out ever since. )

Are you having any reactions to that formula? And how long have you been using it? Sounds like a lot of sulfur for an 8 oz mix. Assuming sulfur powder, 1 dry ounce is 6 tsp. That's roughly 12.5% of that 8 oz. There's a warning with sublimed sulfur that anything 10% or more is likely to cause a reaction in most. I'm sure it's been said that mtg uses 5% so, a safe number would be 5-8%. Makes me a little nervous and I think you should err on the side of caution. Your hair is gorgeous. Please be careful.


----------



## NYDee (Nov 22, 2010)

How many tablespoons of sulfur do you recommend for an 8oz bottle from your experience?




NJoy said:


> @beauti, What the wocka flocka??!! (heard someone else say that and I've been wearing it out ever since. )
> 
> Are you having any reactions to that formula? And how long have you been using it? Sounds like a lot of sulfur for an 8 oz mix. Assuming sulfur powder, 1 dry ounce is 6 tsp. That's roughly 12.5% of that 8 oz. There's a warning with sublimed sulfur that anything 10% or more is likely to cause a reaction in most. I'm sure it's been said that mtg uses 5% so, a safe number would be 5-8%. Makes me a little nervous and I think you should err on the side of caution. Your hair is gorgeous. Please be careful.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 22, 2010)

NYDee said:


> How many tablespoons of sulfur do you recommend for an 8oz bottle from your experience?



I know you weren't asking me, but I just wanted to chime in since I use pure sulfur powder mixed with oils for my own "MTG" mix.  For a 4oz bottle I use a half tsp of sulfur.  For an 8 oz bottle, I  think 1 teaspoon would be ok, since a lil does go a long way.  Depending on the consistency of the oils you're using, anywhere from 1 tsp to 1 tbsp would be sufficient.  Too much can dry out your scalp and hair, doing more damage or causing more hassle than good.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 22, 2010)

beauti said:


> *woot woot!  thank you ladies!!! please add me to the challenge. i started applying my mix since my previous post. i will include my recipe along with my current length pic
> 
> i used an 8oz applicator bottle and filled almost up to the 1oz mark w/my sublimed sulfur. then i added:
> 
> ...



LOL, I was impressed by your list!  Dont feel bad, I mix a bunch of oils into my "MTG" as well. For a 4 oz bottle,  I use the following:

-2 tbsp Dabur Amla oil
-1/2 tsp peppermint EO
-2-3 tbsp Mahabringaraj oil
-African Royale Hot 6 oil
-Sulfur 8 Loc, Twist, Braid oil
-Africa's Best Herbal oil
-1 tsp sublimed sulfur powder

*I use the last 3 oils to fill up the bulk of the bottle, and dilute the powder some. I would add more oils, but I don't have any others!  In the process of building my oil stash...I'm a recovering PJ as well.   I have vatika oil but it solidifies below room temp so I don't bother adding it...too much hassle to get it out of one bottle and into the next.  I've used this mix for over a year now, and I must say I'm very pleased I created my own "MTG..." it doesn't have the burnt bacon smell!

I plan to get:

-JBCO, jojoba oil, almond oil, emu oil, lavender, rose, argan, macadamia nut, and rosemary oils just to start.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 22, 2010)

I use a heaping tsp, (which could actually be close to 2 level tsp, realistically).  I don't use a measuring spoon.  I uses a disposable plastic tsp that I keep with my hair stuff. lol.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been stalking this thread, but I didn't realize I could still join. PLEASE add me to the list  I ordered the sublime sulfur last week, and plan to mix with oils. 

TIA!


----------



## diadall (Nov 22, 2010)

Guess who got her sublimed sulfur in the mail today?  Well, guess.  That's right, ME!

I am going to add it to my oils after I investigate further.

I hope I can join this forum or I can join another one for 2011.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 22, 2010)

i want to join this for 2011 i ordered the sublime sulfur last night and some mtg also


----------



## beauti (Nov 22, 2010)

*@ [email protected] flocka! thats cute....and right after i read your message along with Jewell's i went straight to my bathroom and transfered the oil in my concoction to another bottle with a little bit of the sulfur.  i honestly thought all the oils i mixed would overshadow any possible bad reaction. thanks ladies for helping a sista out! *


----------



## beauti (Nov 22, 2010)

*@ Jewell girrrl...i had tons of ayurvedic oils from back when i used to be on that bandwagon and never used them up and now i'm always trying to find good use for them ie, pre-pooing, oil rinsing, this challenge   but also like you, i wanna replace them with other oils too! do you purchase yours online?*


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm just checking in.  I'm trying to keep optimistic today about growth, however  I will be mixing a new batch of sulfur tonight.  I hope that I'm not using too much.  I find that after about a week or two I have to take a few days off.
Can anyone one on the challenge here chime in on their measurements on the sulfur/oil.
Thank you.

@njoy,  Great progress!  You must be really proud.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can I be added please


----------



## beauti (Nov 23, 2010)

*okay ladies someone please help me out!! i have been on a quest to find the perfect moisturizer and yesterday i figured i'd mix up a lil somethin somethin. after i 'pooed my hair and conditioned, i spritzed this concoction to my damp hair, baggy bunned, scarfed it up and went to bed! well less than an hour ago i took my scarf off and....my hair is not soft like i thought it would be!! its actually pretty...hard? like not rock hard but...it feels as though i used a protein leave in or something??  

fenu thyme (Nature's Way mixture of fenugreek & thyme)
Water
Glycerin
Honey

After spritzing I sealed with castor oil. What's the protein in this, ladies?? My ends felt great btw....just the length of my hair is feeling protein-y....*


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 23, 2010)

I also want to join ths challenge or is there one for 2011?  I mixed my sublimed sulfur with a mixture oil and EVOO.  And I ordered some BT.  I hope to use this stuff everyday or 4 days a week at least.  I am grazing SL and I want to be APL or a little past it by July 2011.  Hey a girl can dream .


----------



## seemegrow (Nov 23, 2010)

Still using the BeeMine and Qhemet products. I'm hoping I can get to BSL by the end of the year. I will be relaxing sometime in December. This challenge has been a big help.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 23, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> I've been stalking this thread, but I didn't realize I could still join. PLEASE add me to the list  I ordered the sublime sulfur last week, and plan to mix with oils.
> 
> TIA!





diadall said:


> Guess who got her sublimed sulfur in the mail today?  Well, guess.  That's right, ME!
> 
> I am going to add it to my oils after I investigate further.
> 
> I hope I can join this forum or I can join another one for 2011.





Kerryann said:


> i want to join this for 2011 i ordered the sublime sulfur last night and some mtg also





DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Can I be added please





beauti said:


> *okay ladies someone please help me out!! i have been on a quest to find the perfect moisturizer and yesterday i figured i'd mix up a lil somethin somethin. after i 'pooed my hair and conditioned, i spritzed this concoction to my damp hair, baggy bunned, scarfed it up and went to bed! well less than an hour ago i took my scarf off and....my hair is not soft like i thought it would be!! its actually pretty...hard? like not rock hard but...it feels as though i used a protein leave in or something??
> 
> fenu thyme (Nature's Way mixture of fenugreek & thyme)
> Water
> ...





Readyone said:


> I also want to join ths challenge or is there one for 2011?  I mixed my sublimed sulfur with a mixture oil and EVOO.  And I ordered some BT.  I hope to use this stuff everyday or 4 days a week at least.  I am grazing SL and I want to be APL or a little past it by July 2011.  Hey a girl can dream .




Welcome ladies!!!! I will add all of you to the list: : ) I know we only have a little over a month but still try and post your starting pics. and reggies. Due to other obligations I will not be starting a challenge for 2011. So whomever wants to get it started I say go for it!! 

As as far as the measurements for the sulfur/vs oil. I usually mix about 1 tablespoon to an 8oz. bottle of oil. Anymore will tear your scalp over time. And make it very tender to the touch. Even with this mix I still had to be careful as I used down. I was to the point where I couldn't even shake it anymore because it was just too strong. In this case more oil needs to be added. 

@beauti I primarily use Long Term Relationship for my  moisture source, along with cowashing. And I seal it all with Castor oil. Be sure to try and keep your mix on your scalp and off your hair as much as possible.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 26, 2010)

Bumpin.... I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday!!


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for letting me join last minute  

For the winter months, I'm PS'ing using Lady P's DMM in cornrows under wigs.  I co-wash 1-2x per week, & DC 1x/week. I also M & S daily.  I keep my conrows in for 4 weeks, then I poo, henna & do a protein treatment before I go back into cornrows using the DMM.

I've included ceramide oils into all aspects of my reggie and have seen alot of retention from them- either my products already contain them, or I mx WGO or hot 6 oil into my M&S, CWs or DCs.

I just got my bottle of sulfer a couple of days ago  and yesterday I oiled my scalp with the following sulfur mix for the first time:

-1/2 tablespoon of sulfur
-2 oz of softee growth oil
-1/2 oz of WGO
-1 oz Africa's Best Herbal Oil
-1/2 oz hot 6 oil

I BC'd in May, and am currently at around 6".  Ok, here are all of my recent pics, all taken in the last 2 weeks.  I have ALOT of shrinkage (like 80%), so my hair lengths can look vastly different depending on the style lol.  Thanks for letting me in!!

[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/TwistsforTwistoutNov232010-1.jpg[/IMG]






[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/EHNovember2010Progress.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 26, 2010)

I think I need to do what Njoy is doing and apply it at night and cowash in the mornings! I added essential oils but the sulfur still makes me scent paranoid!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been applying ever since two weeks ago and the arrival of my new bald patch.... But I am hopeful for good growth . it is the first setback i have had in 3 years .Usually I get one once a year!


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 26, 2010)

HOw many times per week should I apply it? Every night?


----------



## Jewell (Nov 26, 2010)

Still using my MTG mix...gonna pick up some other EOs to make a secondary mix to alternate.  My hair is def. growing, and the 'rows beneath my wigs really allows my hair to "rest" and thicken up, which is what I want.  I got 3 new wigs within the last month, so I'm set until at least next summer!  (I wear each style for a couple weeks-month then alternate).  HHG yall


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 26, 2010)

Ladies, Will someone give an opinion on the smell of Claudie's Elixir.  I'm thinking of trying this for next year but my nose is pretty sensitive.  Two people stated that they couldn't smell the sulfur.  Several other ladies have used the product, but I didn't see any comments on the scent.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 26, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Still using my MTG mix...gonna pick up some other EOs to make a secondary mix to alternate.  My hair is def. growing, and the 'rows beneath my wigs really allows my hair to "rest" and thicken up, which is what I want.  I got 3 new wigs within the last month, so I'm set until at least next summer!  (I wear each style for a couple weeks-month then alternate).  HHG yall



I just got me a new girlfriend today!  I will be wigging it all winter.



Readyone said:


> HOw many times per week should I apply it? Every night?



If you mean MTG, I use it everyday unless my scalp gets tender, then I back off.



africanqueen456 said:


> I have been applying ever since two weeks ago and the arrival of my new bald patch.... But I am hopeful for good growth . it is the first setback i have had in 3 years .Usually I get one once a year!



So sorry to hear about your setback. I really hope the sulfur works for you.


----------



## beauti (Nov 26, 2010)

*hi ladies!happy holidays! i haven't applied my mix in like 3 days... but i did dc today using a mixture of: *
*skala ceramides g3 conditioner *
*skala fruit cocktail *
*proclaim cholesterol*
*EVCO, EVOO, sesame oil*
*results were amazing slip and my hair was very soft and moisturized. i will be applying my sulfur mix tonight*


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 28, 2010)

Applying MTG tonight, cowashing tomorrow.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 29, 2010)

I turned a boring weekend into a learning experience. I read the ENTIRE 99 pages of this thread..Geez o' Peetes!

I learned alot from this thread...so much so that I'm considering buying some sublimed sulfur in the new year. HHG ladies


----------



## Ltown (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm still appling about 3 times a week no dryness or problems. I do use ceramides oils so that is plus.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2010)

Is anyone mixing MT & Sulphur, if so what have ur results been like and how long were you using this mixture?


----------



## beauti (Nov 29, 2010)

*updating! that dc mixture i did the other day kept my hair sooo moisturized i didnt moisturize the next day! my new growth is sprouting out nicely, too and i haven't even been applying the mix faithfully! this is awesome! *


----------



## beauti (Dec 1, 2010)

*updating again....i weaved my hair up in a wet'n wavy weave earlier today. after cornrowing my hair i oiled my scalp between each cornrow w/my mix. i also moisturized and sealed my ends. i think it will be easier for me to oil my scalp between the tracks, plus i wont keep inspecting my new growth!*


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey ladies it's official, we're in the last month! I'm going all out: mtg applications, scalp massages, msm, multivitamin, and lots of water everyday. I hope I can keep this up for 30 more days. :crazy: I had slacked off during thanksgiving, but I'm back now. How's everybody doing?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 2, 2010)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Is anyone mixing MT & Sulphur, if so what have ur results been like and how long were you using this mixture?



I typed a long response and it disappeared. I will say that I will say that I have tried it mixed with MTG, Skala Ceramide leave, Skikaki oil, and some V05 strawberries and cream for scent. I got decent growth. However I still had shedding from the MT even when I cut it down to few times a week. In the end I will say my hair does well enough with MTG by it's self. 




make_me_over said:


> Hey ladies it's official, we're in the last month! I'm going all out: mtg applications, scalp massages, msm, multivitamin, and lots of water everyday. I hope I can keep this up for 30 more days. :crazy: I had slacked off during thanksgiving, but I'm back now. How's everybody doing?




I'm doin good. Still goin hard with MTG for the next few weeks..


----------



## JFK (Dec 2, 2010)

Question:  How do you calculate the amount of sulfur by percentage?

Do you know what I mean?

For example, Sulfur8 says that it is 2% sulfur.  How is that calculation made?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Hairsnob (Dec 2, 2010)

I applied my mix last night after taking a little break from sulfur. Before last night I think I only used it one time in the last 2-3 weeks. But that one time using it I remember seeing a great amount of new growth suddenly. I think it was because I let my sulfur sit and really dissolve for so long and I added a little MN back into it. 

So I hope I see a jump in growth again this time. I'm finally starting to retain my growth (thank God) so I hope I can have a good update at the end of the month. 

Good luck and happy hair growing (and retaining) ladies!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while but I have started using my sulfur mix again and I have 4 8oz bottles of my cocncoction made, so it should last me for a good long while before I will need to make some more.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 3, 2010)

where can you buy plain sulfer? i would like to make a sulfer/castor oil mix


----------



## Lovelylife (Dec 3, 2010)

make_me_over said:


> Hey ladies it's official, we're in the last month! I'm going all out: mtg applications, scalp massages, msm, multivitamin, and lots of water everyday. I hope I can keep this up for 30 more days. :crazy: I had slacked off during thanksgiving, but I'm back now. How's everybody doing?


Trying to make money so that I can purchase some MSM. MSM is phase one.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey ya'll I'm still hanging in here! I'm still applying daily. I have no idea what progress I've made so far. I hope that I've made some progress....


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 3, 2010)

L.Brown1114 said:


> where can you buy plain sulfer? i would like to make a sulfer/castor oil mix




Amazon.com: Sulfur Powder Sublimed - 4 Oz / Pack: Health & Personal Care


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry last question, what would my measurements be with the castor oil and the sulfer??


----------



## afrodominicana (Dec 6, 2010)

I plan to use the sulfur mixed with Evoo. I just bought some so It shoulde be here by monday. I want to at least get another inch before the 31st.


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 6, 2010)

L.Brown1114 said:


> sorry last question, what would my measurements be with the castor oil and the sulfer??


 

Your mixture would be 8 ounces of oil with 1 teaspoon of sulfur   or
                               4 ounces of oil with 1/2 teaspoon of sulfur  or  
                               2 ounces of oil with 1/4 teaspoon of sulfur  or
                               1 ounce of oil with 1/8 teaspoon of sulfur

HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2010)

About to apply MTG and seal with HH LTR.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

It's the home stretch ladies!!! I'm excited...are you guys???


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 7, 2010)

Just checking in Flowinlocks,
I'm taking the week off the sulfur.  The scalp has sore spots again, but I plan on starting up again next week.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 7, 2010)

Still applying MTG,  my scalp is a tad bit tender. I'm only applying it like three times a week now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> It's the home stretch ladies!!! I'm excited...are you guys???




Yes!!! I can't wait to see everyone's updates


----------



## janda (Dec 7, 2010)

Question to  all those using Bee Mine Serum. I just received my order and was wondering how best to apply it. Do you pour some into your hands and message into your scalp? Or do you put it into an applicator bottle and squeeze on your scalp? Wondering which way is better.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2010)

^^Did you buy the applicator to go along with it? I did and I make sure that it's open VERY little and then apply to my scalp and massage it in.


----------



## janda (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Did you buy the applicator to go along with it? I did and I make sure that it's open VERY little and then apply to my scalp and massage it in.



I didn't realize there was an applicator that I could buy.


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 8, 2010)

I cannot wait to see everyone's progress for the year.   Is anyone creating a 2011 thread??


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 9, 2010)

MissGomes said:


> I cannot wait to see everyone's progress for the year.   Is anyone creating a 2011 thread??



sulfur challenge, 2011 edition - Page 7 - Long Hair Care Forum


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> sulfur challenge, 2011 edition - Page 7 - Long Hair Care Forum



Thanks!  Someone actually PMed me the thread after I responded.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 10, 2010)

My how times flies. This will be my last week of using sulfur for the rest of the year. I'll be preparing for my tu and final reveal shots.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> My how times flies. This will be my last week of using sulfur for the rest of the year. I'll be preparing for my tu and final reveal shots.


 
Will there be a 2011 thread?  Just curious as we also have many newbies here.


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 11, 2010)

Never mind.   I just saw the answer just above.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 13, 2010)

Flowin what day are we revealing after 31 Dec? I need to prep and flat iron my hair!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 13, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Flowin what day are we revealing after 31 Dec? I need to prep and flat iron my hair!




We are going to start posting reveals on New Years Eve. I'm imagining people will have their cute holiday styles.  

 You are Flat irorning!! I can't wait!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok two things. I've noticed that with the New formula of MTG. Not only is it less drying. It's making my ng very soft and manageable. Even though I have been off of it for some days and I have even cowashed. My hair feels so soft and ABSOLUTELY no shedding. For the record I'm 8 weeks post. Normally I stretch no longer than 9 to 10 weeks, but I honestly am starting to feel like I could go longer.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 15, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok two things. I've noticed that with the New formula of MTG. Not only is it less drying. It's making my ng very soft and manageable. Even though I have been off of it for some days and I have even cowashed. My hair feels so soft and ABSOLUTELY no shedding. For the record I'm 8 weeks post. Normally I stretch no longer than 9 to 10 weeks, but I honestly am starting to feel like I could go longer.



There is a new formula?! Donde?!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 15, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> There is a new formula?! Donde?!




Yes It actually contains mineral oil instead of cade oil for a base. Before when I would use MTG it would literally  make my hair crunchy. I would constantly have to apply leave in moisture and Castor oil to my ng. It def. worked, but I feel it was much harsher.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 15, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok two things. I've noticed that with the New formula of MTG. Not only is it less drying. It's making my ng very soft and manageable. Even though I have been off of it for some days and I have even cowashed. My hair feels so soft and ABSOLUTELY no shedding. For the record I'm 8 weeks post. Normally I stretch no longer than 9 to 10 weeks, but I honestly am starting to feel like I could go longer.


 
I never used MTG and when everyone was saying that it dry their hair out I never had this problem so it's good to get another opinion.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 15, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yes It actually contains mineral oil instead of cade oil for a base. Before when I would use MTG it would literally  make my hair crunchy. I would constantly have to apply leave in moisture and Castor oil to my ng. It def. worked, but I feel it was much harsher.



Ah okay. On mine the first ingred is MO and cade oil is the last ingredient. I haven't had any issues with dryness but I cowash it out daily.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 15, 2010)

Flow, did you put up the bat signal?  Ran over as fast as I can but don't see what the problem is, mama?  Um... yes?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 15, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Flow, did you put up the bat signal?  Ran over as fast as I can but don't see what the problem is, mama?  Um... yes?


 


Lol!!! I wanted to know your view on the sulfur making your texture softer. I know you said you were to the point where you almost didn't want to relax anymore.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, not because it made my texture so much better.  But because I had a handle on the ng.  Notice the "had".  lol. I started moving towards using products for natural hair on my ng. Trying to get it back under control now.  It's not so bad, just thick.  But the thickness of the hair is oh so yummy.  And, I've been wearing twists that worked great at controlling my ng.  Uh, i'm not twisted now but am incorporating that into my ps'g while stretching.  I'm 20 wks post and stopped using sulfur mainly because I don't want to overmanipulate my hair with massaging the mixture in.

So, mtg has a new formula now, huh?  Does it smell any better?  I'm thinking the cade oil was the stinky part.  Details, mama.  Details.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, and I think I might worry about mineral oil clogging my scalp, since it's not really scalp-friendly.  What do you think?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 16, 2010)

Girl you know I don't get off into all of that mineral oil clogging, cones, etc..  I just use it. Some of my most beloved Ayurveda contain mineral oil. The cade oil in the old formula mad the hair hard and crunchy, although I must say it did work.

Old ingredients: petroleum distillates, sulfur, zinc sterate, cade oil, and glycerine 

New ingredients: Minerial oil, sulfur, zinc sterate, glycerine,cade oil (rectified)


So the cade oil is still there it just moved down the list


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 19, 2010)

2 weeks left ladies!!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going hard for these last two weeks!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 24, 2010)

I see that we have exactly one week left. :scratchch


----------



## diadall (Dec 24, 2010)

How long does it take to see results beyond your normal growth rate when using sulfur?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2010)

I have had a head cold for almost a week now and refuse to put anything wet on my scalp until it is GONE! I hate being


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 25, 2010)

diadall said:


> How long does it take to see results beyond your normal growth rate when using sulfur?



It varies, depending on the person and the type of sulfur. So far MTG has proven to be the for me. When use on a regular basis,, I would say I start to see results in a few weeks.



Aggie said:


> I have had a head cold for almost a week now and refuse to put anything wet on my scalp until it is GONE! I hate being




Awww sorry to hear this Aggie. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok I relaxed last night. Today I will apply my color and dc.


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok I relaxed last night. Today I will apply my color and dc.



Ooooooo somebody gon be fly for their reveal... I can't wait to see!


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 29, 2010)

Flowin Locks,
Today, I'm getting my pictures ready as I flat ironed yesterday.

Update: Ok, here's my pictures a few days early.  I may not be able to update later.  As I mentioned earlier, it doesn't seem like I progress for some reason.  I had 1/2 inch trimmed and still...
I just keep going back to where I started it seems.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 29, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Flowin Locks,
> Today, I'm getting my pictures ready as I flat ironed yesterday.
> 
> Update: Ok, here's my pictures a few days early.  I may not be able to update later.  As I mentioned earlier, it doesn't seem like I progress for some reason.  I had 1/2 inch trimmed and still...
> I just keep going back to where I started it seems.






Don't be discouraged. Ok first off. I looks like more than 1/2 was trimmed. You sure someone didn't get scissor happy? Because it looks like you made some nice progress between Sept. and Dec.

Secondly, are you a slow grower? Or are you having a problem maintaining length?

Third, how long have you been using the sulfur? I encourage the ladies who have had success using it, AND THOSE WHO DIDN'T to still post their end results. IMO I would rather ALL RESULTS posted more than just only posting the success stories. That way we can truly get a feel for how many people it worked for.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll be posting this weekend....as it will be the last time I'll be able to use heat for a while....


----------



## Ltown (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow it show time, I'll be posting this weekend too got to work on straightening this hair.


----------



## Hairsnob (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope there are a lot of updates today because I'm bored at work and it would be nice to get some inspiration while I lollygag. It's soooo quiet here today.

I have a couple more weeks left to relax but I still plan to post an update tonight or tomorrow after I wash/flat-iron. I have so much NG at 5 weeks post and I don't know how I'll make it to my 7-8 week normal relaxer time. I'm afraid to touch my hair because it seems more fragile since I didn't flat-iron after the last wash. 

I slacked off BIG TIME on the topical sulfur mix and maybe used it once a week for the past couple of months. I still kept up on the MSM powder though. I've been drinking egg nog this week and I think that's an excellent source of protein (if you can stand for the extra fat/sugar/calories LOL). So I hope I see a growth spurt soon from all that protein.


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 30, 2010)

@TwistNMx Congrats on your progress. Even though you don't think it's getting longer, I can definitely see growth from your Sept pic. So KUTGW!

I'll probably post my pics tomorrow after I straighten.

Lol @ Hairsnob for drinking eggnog for growth. I know it has a lot of protein, but that just had me rolling! Do your thing girl

ANY MORE UPDATES? PLEASE?


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 30, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Don't be discouraged. Ok first off. I looks like more than 1/2 was trimmed. You sure someone didn't get scissor happy? Because it looks like you made some nice progress between Sept. and Dec.
> *No.  That would be a thought if someone else did it but my husband is the only one I let touch my hair.  I saw how much was trimmed, and it wasn't very much as I always supervise.*
> Secondly, are you a slow grower? Or are you having a problem maintaining length?
> *I used to be a slow grower...at least very slow because I had damage from the scalp up when I found lhcf with a relaxers from a salons coupled with (purposely bad cuts in the back where I could not see them...again from salons).  But since the sulfur, it's been really good...I think. *
> ...


*I've been using sulfur since the beginning of this challenge, and dispite my pictures I'm very grateful you started this challenge. *

*After I posted those pictures, I told my husband that I don't quite understand why my hair appears shorter.  I thought I was chasing the first line finally.  We looked at it again, and as it turns out, it is still pretty nice.  I don't know why it looks different on camera suddenly.  In person it doesn't appear to be shorter.  Here's a picture we took first wearing a white t-shirt.*

*



*




make_me_over said:


> @TwistNMx Congrats on your progress. Even though you don't think it's getting longer, I can definitely see growth from your Sept pic. So KUTGW!


*Awww!    Thank you for the vote of confidence.  I have to just keep the faith.  I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.  I guess it's like you know the saying about looking 10 lbs heavier on film. This challenge has kept me aware of what I need to do.*


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 30, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> *I've been using sulfur since the beginning of this challenge, and dispite my pictures I'm very grateful you started this challenge. *
> 
> *After I posted those pictures, I told my husband that I don't quite understand why my hair appears shorter.  I thought I was chasing the first line finally.  We looked at it again, and as it turns out, it is still pretty nice.  I don't know why it looks different on camera suddenly.  In person it doesn't appear to be shorter.  Here's a picture we took first wearing a white t-shirt.*
> 
> ...




I can't see the pic. . Anyhoo I'm glad to hear you are happy overall with your results. Congratulations, have you decided if you will do the 2011 challenge?


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry about that. I was in such a hurry. I hope this one sticks.







flowinlocks said:


> I can't see the pic. . Anyhoo I'm glad to hear you are happy overall with your results. Congratulations, have you decided if you will do the 2011 challenge?


I'm not sure because I see that someone else is covering that.  However, I'm happy that you covered 2010.  Thank you.


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry it did not work again...I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Sorry about that. I was in such a hurry. I hope this one sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  You are quite welcome! I'm happy that you joined us!


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, here's my reveal   I just started using my sulfur oil mix about 5 weeks ago.

I can't tell how much growth I got...maybe you chicas can help me out? I took the second pic Christmas day.

[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/SulfurResultsNovtoDec2010.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2010)

My end results. Not a very good flat iron job(humidity took over)


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 31, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> Ok, here's my reveal  I just started using my sulfur oil mix about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> I can't tell how much growth I got...maybe you chicas can help me out? I took the second pic Christmas day.
> 
> [IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/SulfurResultsNovtoDec2010.jpg[/IMG]


 
I can see growth.  I'm not great at saying how much, but I would probably say about 1 to 1-1/2 inches anyway, well maybe two...  judging from your other picture in the siggy.
Congrats.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting!! Congratulations on your progress ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

Sigh.. a few pics. of the trimming I had to do this year due to a setback with my ends. However overall I'm pleased with the end result. 

I'm slooooowly gaining some thickness. Which is why I started the challenge in the first place. Did I get a super growth spurt? Meh.. however I do love the fact that while using sulfur I had absolutely zero shedding while stretching. That alone makes it a keeper. 

I will continue to use my MTG along with my Ayurveda products till I reach my goal length of WL.

I thank you ladies sooo much for sharing this journey with me. 

ETA: for larger pics. check out my album


----------



## Hairsnob (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is my update. I am in desperate need of a relaxer and my hair is not fully straight in the pics taken today so hopefully I'll have a little more progress after I relax in a few weeks. 

I think I gained a heck of a lot of thickness shown in the front shots because my ends were looking horrid. I'm just glad to finally start seeing some length being retained.  It's not a lot for the year but it's better than standing still like I was doing after my setback earlier in the year.

The first two pics and the second three pics are from July to December.
The last pic is from March, which I consider my starting point after my setback.'


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

I can def. see progress. Congratulations! Will you continute to use the sulfur?


----------



## Hairsnob (Dec 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I can def. see progress. Congratulations! Will you continute to use the sulfur?


 
Thanks! Yours is progressing well also. It's getting thicker up and you're gaining length.

And then looking at your siggie pic....WOW!! That's a LOT of growth for two years. That's a whole head of hair LOL.

And yeah, I plan to keep using the sulfur mix, just not as often. Maybe 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm slooooowly gaining some thickness. Which is why I started the challenge in the first place. Did I get a super growth spurt? Meh.. however I do love the fact that while using sulfur I had absolutely zero shedding while stretching. That alone makes it a keeper.
> 
> I will continue to use my MTG along with my Ayurveda products till I reach my goal length of WL.
> 
> ...


 

Flowin, awesome growth and definately an inspiration for others in growth challenges.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is my update: 
[IMG]http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/ltown24/Hair/DSCN0093-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations L!! If I'm seeing things correctly you made APL!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

So I ook some photos earlier today of my blown out hair. I'm too scared to use my flat iron. Hmm, needless to say, I've learned a couple of things throughout this experience. I need to document my progress ( I mean seriously) I feel like I make no progress at all, but I know that my hair is growing. So I guess that means more pictures.
I know that I didn't start the challenge from the very beginning, but here goes.


02/13/10--sorry that's the earliest photo that I can find to compare






 ********************




December 31, 2010 -The sides of my hair are barely SL




December 31,2010-I have no clue what length this is CBL maybe? Who knows

Either way, I'm disappointed and happy at the same time. I've had a lot to overcome and I shouldn't expect everything to happen over night, but geesch. I am already enrolled in the 2011 Sulfur challenge, so hopefully I'll be able to use these as my starting pics. I pray that next year I see way more growth than what I'm seeing now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Justice! Congratulations on your progress. What type of sulfur were you using? Do you feel it was working?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^^I'm not sure if it was working.  I know that my edges filled in better than what they were before...but that's probably it.

I also have been using JBCO, so I can't really determine what the deal is.  You know what, in all honesty, I was praying for results like yours and NJoys, but I know that your results didn't just come overnight.  


What type of sulfur?  Well, initially I was using BeeMine and BT, so I guess I starting using those for the first two months, but then I started making my own mixed b/c I have so many aruyvedic oils left.

I used this type/brand of sulfur :  Amazon.com: Sulfur Powder Sublimed - 4 Oz / Pack: Health & Personal Care


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!
I just want to congratulate everyone on their progress and share my results. Also a special shout out to flow for starting this challenge, sharing her knowledge and experience, and for always being enocouraging. I joined this challenge and started using MTG in July of this year, so this is about 6 months of progress. Although I didn't reach my goal of BSL, I will definitely continue to use sulfur as a growth aid.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Congratulations L!! If I'm seeing things correctly you made APL!


 
Not quite but close! It feel strange and uneasy to have hair touching my shoulder especially since I wear wet bun and never let me hair grow pass my shoulder. But I like it. Thanks Flowin for this chalenge and support! I'll continue my routine too but not in a challenge. I'll be too busy to keep posting.  HTH ladies!


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!
> I just want to congratulate everyone on their progress and share my results. Also a special shout out to flow for starting this challenge, sharing her knowledge and experience, and for always being enocouraging. I joined this challenge and started using MTG in July of this year, so this is about 6 months of progress. Although I didn't reach my goal of BSL, I will definitely continue to use sulfur as a growth aid.


Great results!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^^I'm not sure if it was working.  I know that my edges filled in better than what they were before...but that's probably it.
> 
> I also have been using JBCO, so I can't really determine what the deal is.  You know what, in all honesty, I was praying for results like yours and NJoys, but I know that your results didn't just come overnight.
> 
> ...





You mean results like NJoys, not mine. That girl's hair is amazing. I'm sitting here patiently awaiting her reveal. I will say this. Continue to stick to what you are doing. And yes by all means take pics. 

It's the only way I can tell if I have had progress or not.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!
> I just want to congratulate everyone on their progress and share my results. Also a special shout out to flow for starting this challenge, sharing her knowledge and experience, and for always being enocouraging. I joined this challenge and started using MTG in July of this year, so this is about 6 months of progress. Although I didn't reach my goal of BSL, I will definitely continue to use sulfur as a growth aid.



I was just noticing your siggy in another thread....OUTSTANDING progress! Do you mind sharing your reggie?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!
> I just want to congratulate everyone on their progress and share my results. Also a special shout out to flow for starting this challenge, sharing her knowledge and experience, and for always being enocouraging. I joined this challenge and started using MTG in July of this year, so this is about 6 months of progress. Although I didn't reach my goal of BSL, I will definitely continue to use sulfur as a growth aid.




Thanks!! Congratulations on your progress!!


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2011)

*yayy congrats ladies!!!! i joined in november  so i dont really have much to show.removed my install this week and my new growth wild  took some comparison pics. see you guys in the 2011 challenge!! 






*


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 1, 2011)

Great progress ladies


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

beauti your name describes your hair.  I can't wait to see your next update.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jan 1, 2011)

/// see c omment below


----------



## TwistNMx (Jan 1, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Sigh.. a few pics. of the trimming I had to do this year due to a setback with my ends. However overall I'm pleased with the end result.
> 
> I'm slooooowly gaining some thickness. Which is why I started the challenge in the first place. Did I get a super growth spurt? Meh.. however I do love the fact that while using sulfur I had absolutely zero shedding while stretching. That alone makes it a keeper.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.  And I see your face picture.  I did not know it, but you are so pretty.
Your hair looks healthier.  I think that the camera doesn't always display everything.  That was the problem I was having I think.
I hope you gain twice as much length next time.  I know Ayurveda products are great.  I use Amla oil and Henna after each length check straightening. 
Are you going to be in the next challenge?


----------



## TwistNMx (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!
> I just want to congratulate everyone on their progress and share my results. Also a special shout out to flow for starting this challenge, sharing her knowledge and experience, and for always being enocouraging. I joined this challenge and started using MTG in July of this year, so this is about 6 months of progress. Although I didn't reach my goal of BSL, I will definitely continue to use sulfur as a growth aid.


 
Great progress! I too will continue to use sulfur.  I am encouraged.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

My update's in my siggy. Only my longest layer is at WL but, I'll take it! I didn't did anything extra to my hair this past month (sulfur mix or supplements), mainly because I'm deep in a stretch and didn't want to push it. But also, I wanted to see what happens with growth rate. I don't think I got much growth in the past month. So, I'll be 6 months post next week and will probably relax soon so that I can get back to what I've been used to.

Oh, and flat ironing was a trip. Not to mention all the broken hairs I swept up.  Looks like it was demarc breakage so...


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 1, 2011)

NJoy said:


> My update's in my siggy. Only my longest layer is at WL but, I'll take it! I didn't did anything extra to my hair this past month (sulfur mix or supplements), mainly because I'm deep in a stretch and didn't want to push it. But also, I wanted to see what happens with growth rate. I don't think I got much growth in the past month. So, I'll be 6 months post next week and will probably relax soon so that I can get back to what I've been used to.
> 
> Oh, and flat ironing was a trip. Not to mention all the broken hairs I swept up.  Looks like it was demarc breakage so...


It looks like your hair grew almost 12 inches. Wooooooooowwww. I'm inspired. Is your sulfur recipe posted in this tread? I should probably just look..lol


ETA: I found it


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

TwistNMx said:


> You're welcome.  And I see your face picture.  I did not know it, but you are so pretty.
> *Your hair looks healthier.  *I think that the camera doesn't always display everything.  That was the problem I was having I think.
> I hope you gain twice as much length next time.  I know Ayurveda products are great.  I use Amla oil and Henna after each length check straightening.
> *Are you going to be in the next challenge?*




Thanks so much! Yes I am pleased with the health of my hair now. No I won't be joining the next challenge as I don't have the time to dedicate to it. I will continue to use sulfur and cheer everyone on from the sidelines.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

NJoy said:


> My update's in my siggy. Only my longest layer is at WL but, I'll take it! I didn't did anything extra to my hair this past month (sulfur mix or supplements), mainly because I'm deep in a stretch and didn't want to push it. But also, I wanted to see what happens with growth rate. I don't think I got much growth in the past month. So, I'll be 6 months post next week and will probably relax soon so that I can get back to what I've been used to.
> 
> Oh, and flat ironing was a trip. Not to mention all the broken hairs I swept up.  Looks like it was demarc breakage so...



 Your hair is gorgeous as usual. Congratulations on your progress!! Sorry to hear about your breakage. Was it really bad or were you just freaking out?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations ladies everyone did great! HHJ!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Your hair is gorgeous as usual. Congratulations on your progress!! Sorry to hear about your breakage. Was it really bad or were you just freaking out?


 
Well, let's just say, I swept up a lot of hair. I didn't freak out. I was just glad to have it over with. Before LHCF, that was a regular for me. But, I think I am going to go head and texlax next week for sure. 6 month stretches are nothing to sneeze at. But, uh...can I get back to my daily cowashing please?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 1, 2011)

@ NJoy, I tell you, you were definitely my inspiration for joining this challenge.  Had it not been for you, I don't think I would've poked my head in here.  Your progress is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!


----------



## milaydy31 (Jan 2, 2011)

here are my progress

january,


june.


december


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Well, let's just say, I swept up a lot of hair. I didn't freak out. I was just glad to have it over with. Before LHCF, that was a regular for me. But, I think I am going to go head and texlax next week for sure. 6 month stretches are nothing to sneeze at. But, uh...can I get back to my daily cowashing please?




Lol I hear you, I always feel like I have a quite a few shed/broken hairs when I first straighten. However that seems to be because it's dry. After a few days oiling everyday and apply HH LTR. I absolutely love the moisture and the weight my hair has.

I miss my daily cowashes as well, I don't do it after I so many weeks post because I just don't want to tackle the detangling.

Anyhoo here's to a new year of growing strong, long healthy hair!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 2, 2011)

milaydy31 said:


> here are my progress
> 
> january,
> View attachment 104747
> ...




Congratulations on your progress! And congratulations on making SL!! Will you continue to use the sulfur? Do you feel like it worked? Or is that your normal growth rate?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 2, 2011)

Bumpimg... Anymore updates?


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 3, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I was just noticing your siggy in another thread....OUTSTANDING progress! Do you mind sharing your reggie?



 Thanx bride! I don’t do anything special that u haven’t already heard i.e. moisturize & seal, low manipulation, protecting ends. When I first started the challenge I was applying mtg and taking msm & vitamin daily, but I really slacked off in Dec. Judging by your results, you’re doing an excellent job, so keep it up!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 3, 2011)

I was out of town and didn't have my laptop...but I'm back and will post my end pic tomorrow! Great progress ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Bumping for more updates.


----------



## milaydy31 (Jan 10, 2011)

flowinlocks said:


> Congratulations on your progress! And congratulations on making SL!! Will you continue to use the sulfur? Do you feel like it worked? Or is that your normal growth rate?



Thank you. Yes sulfur will be part of my regimen 'cause I think that it worked well for me. I will take it everyday internaly and 2 or 3 time a week on my scalp.


----------



## NYDee (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know if I will continue using this. I'm shedding so much. I already have fine hair and I don't want a stringy mess. Has anyone been able to combat shedding?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Don't know if I will continue using this. I'm shedding so much. I already have fine hair and I don't want a stringy mess. Has anyone been able to combat shedding?




That's actually what I didn't have using the sulfur was shedding. It was the total opposite with the MT. Are you moisturizing enough? Sulfur dries the hair something terribly.


----------



## NYDee (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been moisturizing but I gues it might not be enough. I spray my hair with my homemade mix (Water, aloe juic, acv, SAA, and glycerin) and cover it with plastic cap for over 3hrs. This helps me with breakage overall, since my hair is less dry as a result. I did it twice this week, I will try to do it 3-4 times starting from next week. I will keep doing the weekly black tea rinse and might add Ayurveda rinses too. When I take my cornrows down in 2 weeks, I will see if this helps. 




flowinlocks said:


> That's actually what I didn't have using the sulfur was shedding. It was the total opposite with the MT. Are you moisturizing enough? Sulfur dries the hair something terribly.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 3, 2011)

Need to read this thread


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 22, 2011)

NYDee many ladies (including self) have found that Garlic combats shedding too. I recently started using sulphur so can't answer specifically relating to it but by taking 5000mg garlic and applying the oil with conditoners I have had less shedding.
HTH.


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 3, 2011)

Bump.... oldie but goodie.


----------



## Marino (Oct 3, 2011)

I am very interested in that thread, I tried yesterday to put sulfur powder on my scalp, mixed with plants and co. --> wonderful result, a bit smelly though...erplexed
I will read all the posts about it, and cetainly try again


----------

